# knitting tea party - 15 march '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party  15 march 13

I just had to go out and check the calendar again  I cant believe it is the 15th already. I have an idea Caesar would have been happy to skip the day  et tu brutus? This means that spring will arrive this coming Wednesday. A third of the year over in just 16 days  moving much too fast for me.

Im not sure they ate a lot of chicken in rome but for the ides of march I think the following recipe will do. This recipe is for one serving  maybe brutus fixed it after his busy afternoon. Its worth eight points.

Chicken Cacciatore

1 tsp olive oil
1 tsp minced garlic
2 tbsp chopped onion
¼ cup chopped bell peppers
½ cup sliced mushrooms
4oz boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 2inch chiunks
½ cup canned Italian-style diced tomatoes
1 cup cooked whole wheat spaghetti

In skillet heat oil over medium high heat  add garlic, onion, peppers and mushrooms. Sauté four minutes until mushrooms release their juice.

Add chicken and sauté until brown on all sides.- about five minutes

Reduce to a simmer for fifteen minutes

Place spaghetti in shallow bowl and top with chicken and vegetable mixture.

Vegetarians can replace chicken with 3oz firm tofu which would make the dish worth seven points.

Heidi and Gary had their new furniture delivered today  two three section couches  all six seats are recliners  in brown leather. It is comfy  Im not particularly fond of leather furniture but this is nice. The recliners are electric so you just push a button to recline. I really liked their old furniture  overstuffed and really comfy. But they are happy and that is all that matters.

Today is overcast and not quite as cold as yesterday  we are to get rain mixed with snow later tonight  hopefully that wont materialize.

Being a lazy cook  anytime I can use a crockpot I do. The following recipe sounds good to me.

Slow Cooker Fresh Veggi Lasagna six servings

1-1/2 cups mozzarella cheese shredded
½ cup part skim ricotta cheese
1/3 cup parmesan cheese grated
1 egg slightly beaten
1 tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp garlic powder  think I would crush a few cloves instead
1 cup low sodium fat free marianara sauce plus more for serving
1 medium zucchini diced
4 no boil lasagna noodles
1 bag baby spinach
1 cup thinly sliced mushrooms  I would probably chuck them - like the taste to come through
Fresh basil leaves

Place liner into crockpot or spray pot with nonstick cooking spray
In a small bowl mix together mozzarella, ricotta, parmeasan, egg, oregano and garlic
Spread 2 tbsp marianara sauce in bottom of pot  sprinkle half of the zucchini over sauce and top with 1/3 of cheese mixture. Break 2 noodles into pieces to cover cheese. Spread 2 tbsp of sauce  then a layer half of the spinach and half of the mushrooms. Repeat layering ending with cheese and remaining sauce. Firmly press ingredients into pot.

Cover and cook over low heat for 4/5 hours. Allow to rest twenty minutes before cutting into wedges to serve.

Spoon a little extra sauce over each serving and top with a basil leaf.

If I hurry here maybe I can slip in just under the wire and not be too late.

sam


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

This will have to go in my book of first. I made it on the first page of the Tea Party. Will try the chicken recipe out this week end. Hope all is well and sending pray out to those who need them. Thank for opening the tea party Wren


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot. 
It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh, cockpit meals are the best and simple as you said. This sounds yummy scrumpdelicious!!!! Thanks for sharing. BTW, we have 75 degree weather here in the Kansas City area. It will drop tomorrow in the 40s. Everything is sprouting and the birds are singing. I love this time of year! Have a great weekend all!!!!! ;0)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

These both sound very good. They will be printed out and sent home with Jamie when she returns to college.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

BTW, I always make corn beef and cabbage for St. Patty's day. My husband loves it!!!!! I always buy the corn beef that comes in a package that has the spices included. It is so good! ;0)


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Both recipes sound great. I use my crockpot all the time. Leaves much more time to knit. Hope everyone has a great weekend and a safe one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good to see you betulove - do visit us again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Betulove said:


> This will have to go in my book of first. I made it on the first page of the Tea Party. Will try the chicken recipe out this week end. Hope all is well and sending pray out to those who need them. Thank for opening the tea party Wren


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam You are making me so hungry! I have to work late tonight. The first game for high school spring soccer is tonight and it is a double header. The chicken cacciatore will be good with some hand-made garlic-basil flavored spaghetti that I received in a swap yesterday. It has been a very long week for me. I hope you all don't get too chatty on me tonight so I can catch up when I get home. I will read as far as I can before I have to leave today though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandiego - don't you just love the temperature ups and downs of this time of year - one hardly knows how to dress when they go out.

hope you can visit us often this week - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhh, cockpit meals are the best and simple as you said. This sounds yummy scrumpdelicious!!!! Thanks for sharing. BTW, we have 75 degree weather here in the Kansas City area. It will drop tomorrow in the 40s. Everything is sprouting and the birds are singing. I love this time of year! Have a great weekend all!!!!! ;0)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

franvan - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had to good time and will make us a regular stop in you days schedule. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

have you tried using the crock pot liners - makes cleanup so much easier

sam



FranVan said:


> Both recipes sound great. I use my crockpot all the time. Leaves much more time to knit. Hope everyone has a great weekend and a safe one.


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock 
pot. We have an American lady in our Mahjong group who had to leave early to put the cabbage in the Crock pot. This was a joke with us New Zealanders as we do the cabbage separately.
could someone please give me your recipe as it sounds nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes as usual, Sam. I couldn't understand why you were starting the KTP early, but saying you were late, until I remembered your clocks have changed this week. :roll: We don't move ours until the 31st of March. 
Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi to everyone on the Tea Party! My first visit. Just had a cuppa Chai Latte. Was great. Love the recipes on the KTP. Have tried many like Gottastch's Raw Apple Cake and AZ Sticks Chicken Pot pie. Both favorites now.

Enjoy the weekend. Spring is in the air evernthough we had snow today and the piles are growing to Heaven!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandiego - don't you just love the temperature ups and downs of this time of year - one hardly knows how to dress when they go out.
> 
> hope you can visit us often this week - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> ...


Sam,

You are right!!! The temp goes up and down. I have to check the weather each day. Today is a spring like day, beautiful!!!! I will be checking in off and on this weekend to see what everyone is doing. Thanks!!!!! ;0)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Two good recipes again, Sam. I especially like that the chicken is single serving size. An awful lot of what I cook ends up being lunch/dinner for the next three days or so. I don't generally mind but the smaller option is nice so I can plan something different for the next night.

I've got some errands to run and a friend coming over to help me start the painting of my "new" bedroom. Should be fun, but I don't expect to get a lot of knitting or KTP time this afternoon/evening. I'll try to check back in later. Hope everyone's having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> pot. We have an American lady in our Mahjong group who had to leave early to put the cabbage in the Crock pot. This was a joke with us New Zealanders as we do the cabbage separately.
> could someone please give me your recipe as it sounds nice.


Yes, indeed!!!!! Cabbage doesn't take as long to cook. Oh, cook the cabbage with the corn beef. You will love the flavor of the cabbage. ;0) I can taste it already. Yum!!!!! ;0) Happy St. Pat's everyone!!!! ;0)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, love the recipes, will be making them one tomorrow, the other later next week. Thanks as always.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot.
> It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


I love ham (roast in the oven) and red cabbage (boiled and little pat of butter on top on my plate). Usually will do a baked potatoe when baking the ham.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Two good recipes again, Sam. I especially like that the chicken is single serving size. An awful lot of what I cook ends up being lunch/dinner for the next three days or so. I don't generally mind but the smaller option is nice so I can plan something different for the next night.
> 
> I've got some errands to run and a friend coming over to help me start the painting of my "new" bedroom. Should be fun, but I don't expect to get a lot of knitting or KTP time this afternoon/evening. I'll try to check back in later. Hope everyone's having a good start to the weekend.


Absolutely in agreement here- a single sized recipe is such a treat- I tend to misjudge and end up eating same old till it is coming out my ears!
both recipes are a winner for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> pot. We have an American lady in our Mahjong group who had to leave early to put the cabbage in the Crock pot. This was a joke with us New Zealanders as we do the cabbage separately.
> could someone please give me your recipe as it sounds nice.


Curious to know which part of the globe you are in connieconstance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

connieconstance - it's just great that you have joined us for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



connieconstance said:


> do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> pot. We have an American lady in our Mahjong group who had to leave early to put the cabbage in the Crock pot. This was a joke with us New Zealanders as we do the cabbage separately.
> could someone please give me your recipe as it sounds nice.


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Julie I am in Amberley north Canterbury, New Zealand

Amberley is north of Christchurch.

My Mother came from England and she cooked her cabbage separately too. Next time I will do it altogether, never to old to learn.
Connie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> > do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> ...


Many people choose to remain in hiding as per their avatar location because of sensitive issues.  Others dont have it in their avatar because they are not sure how to put their location in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shelty lover- next to loving new knitting patterns or new pictures we love new guests at the table the most. we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa and some conversation with us. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



shelty lover said:


> Hi to everyone on the Tea Party! My first visit. Just had a cuppa Chai Latte. Was great. Love the recipes on the KTP. Have tried many like Gottastch's Raw Apple Cake and AZ Sticks Chicken Pot pie. Both favorites now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend. Spring is in the air evernthough we had snow today and the piles are growing to Heaven!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> Hi Julie I am in Amberley north Canterbury, New Zealand
> 
> Amberley is north of Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Hi, Connie yes I know Amberley well- I lived in ChCh 15 years in St Albans!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they also have a choice to answer or not to answer the question "where are you".

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > connieconstance said:
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

How wonderful it is outside to day. Here it is six and I have not pick up my needles, Hubby works second and fix him a big meal before he goes to work. The birdies at the feeders are singing so load I here them in the house. Just feel so blessed today. Think the talk about corn beef and cabbage has me convince that what for dinner tomorrow. Never tackled it before so will crack a cook book. Gee, can not believe I just at mitted I am 70 years old and never fixed this dish. Sam always give us plenty of ideas for dinner for the week ahead. Sam how is your daughter. I think this season might be hard on your repiratory problem for my husband is so mess up all ready. Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and they also have a choice to answer or not to answer the question "where are you".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yup, they do!


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I was brought up in St Albans, in Sherborne st, and went to Normal School.
Connie


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Friday already? My spring break is almost over!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, all, 
Friday afternoon and half of March gone! Went to a LYS, Knit Studio, in Jackson, MS today. Bought a new crochet hook to try out and two balls of yarn to make baby hats. Same hat, just different colors. Hat is called Sweetie Pie hat by Tanis Gray and is on the ball band from Be Sweet. Have a washcloth on one set of needles, a bunny on another, Windspan shawl on one, and the start of the cable workshop. I think that is all right now that I am working on. The hats can wait as they are for 6-12 months. 
Treated myself and ate at a Thai restaurant today, small buffet. They had their version of corned beef and cabbage. Spicy but very good. 
Will be heading to Nashville for the weekend. Anybody from there? PM me if you would like to meet.
Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Good evening Sam. I'm rather cosy at present as the cottage living room is lovely and warm, I have the heater on in the bedroom and the electric blanket warming my bed so I'll head there soon as it has gone 10.30pm. I scooted down here this afternoon, after caring for grandsons and as the weather was bright and cool, I headed into the meadow to get a few jobs underway. The bees have been gobbling their winter stores but the appear to be in fine fettle. I 'heeled in' small plants of raspberry, red currant and a couple of blueberries in anticipation of permanent planting in the new fruit bed that is this year's project. Tomorrow I will KNIT and also paint the sides of two large vegetable beds. I'vce completed the first pink baby sweater for the little ones in Africa and the second is well underway. Various photographs to follow. I will be making the slow cooker lasagne very soon. Thank you for the recipe. All best to your family - 2 and 4 legged. Love and warm hearted wishes to my dear friends with various leg numbers!!! in New Zealand, Australia, Great Britain, Ireland and Channel Islands the Darlings in the States and those beyond. What a great family. Affectionately.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the recipes. They both sound interesting. I use the crock pot a lot. I often find 
the meals made in there are a bit blah. Anyone else have 
that problem. I recently starting adding the seasonings 
near the end of the cooking time. That is suppose to help.
We had had so many days of snow that I lost count. Day after
day after day, it has snowed. Come on spring.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I 'heeled in' small plants of raspberry, red currant and a couple of blueberries in anticipation of permanent planting in the new fruit bed that is this year's project.


What is "heeled in"? I am not familiar with this term!


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you Sam for your welcome,I enjoy reading the recipes
I learn a lot. By the way the tea tastes good. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> I was brought up in St Albans, in Sherborne st, and went to Normal School.
> Connie


I used to live at 103 Westminster St, right by the old Tram Terminus. Which I understand no longer exists, because everything was double skin brick! So Sad.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure if its same as valerie means but here heeled in means u use your spade to make a trench in the soil by pushing it to and fro and then put the roots of your plant in and use your heel push the soil and close the hole, its a temp home for your plants until u have prepared the main bed. I often do this with my spring bulbs if i need to move them before the leaves have died off. lyn



5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > I 'heeled in' small plants of raspberry, red currant and a couple of blueberries in anticipation of permanent planting in the new fruit bed that is this year's project.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> not sure if its same as valerie means but here heeled in means u use your spade to make a trench in the soil by pushing it to and fro and then put the roots of your plant in and use your heel push the soil and close the hole, its a temp home for your plants until u have prepared the main bed. I often do this with my spring bulbs if i need to move them before the leaves have died off. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I understand by the term too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> pot. We have an American lady in our Mahjong group who had to leave early to put the cabbage in the Crock pot. This was a joke with us New Zealanders as we do the cabbage separately.
> could someone please give me your recipe as it sounds nice.


It was suggested to me recently to put in with the corned beef- simply cut it into chunks and throw it in near the end of the cooking. Worked really well as it gives the cabbage some flavour. Very unusually for KP a little distraction from the orginal posts was some discussion about corned and cabbage in this post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-148888-2.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the great recipes as usual, Sam. I couldn't understand why you were starting the KTP early, but saying you were late, until I remembered your clocks have changed this week. :roll: We don't move ours until the 31st of March.
> Hope everyone has a good week.


And we move ours on the 7th April


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > I 'heeled in' small plants of raspberry, red currant and a couple of blueberries in anticipation of permanent planting in the new fruit bed that is this year's project.
> ...


Maybe she puts socks on them[- at least they will stand still unlike horses or roosters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam yesterday I got the ingredients for a slow cooker lasanga- from AllFreeSlowcookeRreceips (well the recipe camef from there the ingredients came for a supermarket!)

Well better get some breakfast. Might skip th ecoffee- I need to wlak to Hanfknitters guild so I might have a cooff on the way.
See you this afternoon/eveing when I get back on again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Yes, my thoughts too -- two great sockers' minds come together! hahaha, especially more co-operative than the roosters!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great recipes as usual, Sam. I couldn't understand why you were starting the KTP early, but saying you were late, until I remembered your clocks have changed this week. :roll: We don't move ours until the 31st of March.
> ...


We used to move our clocks the second Sunday in April, but "progressive powers that be" decided to move it up by a month. :?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


LOL LOL :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My SIL has a great recipe if you want to make your own corned beef---it's a lot of work and time with the brining process. I'm good with purchasing mine already made up.

I put the meat and the extra seasoning & water in the crockpot on medium for a couple of hours and then I add small red potatoes that have been partially skinned so they won't split -- let them cook about 15 minutes - then add wedges of the cabbage---I like the cabbage par cooked. When the cabbage is done - I remove it and put some butter & salt & pepper on it. I remove the corned beef and let it rest a bit before slicing. I then drain the juice out of the crock pot, leaving the potatoes in there -- then add butter, salt, pepper, garlic salt, onion salt & parsley to the potatoes and let them sit in there for a little while. Then serve with mustard and horseradish with rye bread. Yummm.

Sam, thanks for the recipes....I still have the Asian chicken one to try from last week....falling behind here.

Another gloomy rainy day---yukky.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks betulove - so far nothing is growing so there is no pollen count - another month will be another story.

none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.

sam

heidi is doing well - like every other pregnant woman i've ever know is complaining about how big she is. lol



Betulove said:


> How wonderful it is outside to day. Here it is six and I have not pick up my needles, Hubby works second and fix him a big meal before he goes to work. The birdies at the feeders are singing so load I here them in the house. Just feel so blessed today. Think the talk about corn beef and cabbage has me convince that what for dinner tomorrow. Never tackled it before so will crack a cook book. Gee, can not believe I just at mitted I am 70 years old and never fixed this dish. Sam always give us plenty of ideas for dinner for the week ahead. Sam how is your daughter. I think this season might be hard on your repiratory problem for my husband is so mess up all ready. Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have for subbing to do after break pammie? i thought you were done. hopefully not too many days left.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Friday already? My spring break is almost over!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - hopefully it will be warmer in nashville than it is here - drive carefully.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hello, all,
> Friday afternoon and half of March gone! Went to a LYS, Knit Studio, in Jackson, MS today. Bought a new crochet hook to try out and two balls of yarn to make baby hats. Same hat, just different colors. Hat is called Sweetie Pie hat by Tanis Gray and is on the ball band from Be Sweet. Have a washcloth on one set of needles, a bunny on another, Windspan shawl on one, and the start of the cable workshop. I think that is all right now that I am working on. The hats can wait as they are for 6-12 months.
> Treated myself and ate at a Thai restaurant today, small buffet. They had their version of corned beef and cabbage. Spicy but very good.
> Will be heading to Nashville for the weekend. Anybody from there? PM me if you would like to meet.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have for subbing to do after break pammie? i thought you were done. hopefully not too many days left.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think Pammie mentioned about 7 more days a day or two ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party jinx - we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are on your computer - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes. They both sound interesting. I use the crock pot a lot. I often find
> the meals made in there are a bit blah. Anyone else have
> that problem. I recently starting adding the seasonings
> near the end of the cooking time. That is suppose to help.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's exactly how i read it also melyn.

sam



melyn said:


> not sure if its same as valerie means but here heeled in means u use your spade to make a trench in the soil by pushing it to and fro and then put the roots of your plant in and use your heel push the soil and close the hole, its a temp home for your plants until u have prepared the main bed. I often do this with my spring bulbs if i need to move them before the leaves have died off. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great recipes as usual, Sam. I couldn't understand why you were starting the KTP early, but saying you were late, until I remembered your clocks have changed this week. :roll: We don't move ours until the 31st of March.
> ...


ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?

sam



darowil said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> > do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that you mention it - i do remember her saying something like that,

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do you have for subbing to do after break pammie? i thought you were done. hopefully not too many days left.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I know I am not darowil, but surely marzipan is made from almond meal- and egg white and sugar- I roll them in cocoa or carob to make 'potatoes'


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all of you "bluebloods" fan out there - it is a new one tonight.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but why would use make them along with your corned beef and cabbage?

sam

you should read the discussion on corn beef and cabbage that darowil gave the url for - intresting - noncontraversial.



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but why would use make them along with your corned beef and cabbage?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I went back to have a look but failed to read carefully enough to find the reference to the marzipan potatoes


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Sam for the wonderful recipes and for getting us together for a cuppa. It is another Hot day again. So staying indoors in the airconditioning and working on my knitted top and then will switch off to the crochet Elvis piece. What is everyone doing?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got back from the ballgame. It's in 90s again today in AZ. The Cubs played the team from Japan and it was interesting to see so many people greeting one another by bowing. There was a Japanese drummer in the stands who made a lot of noise as each batter came up. Lots of enthusiasm for that team.

We had two family groups in our section and I was amazed at how much was consumed by the children- soda, nachos, popcorn, snow cones-all at $5 per. It is very expensive for a family to attend a game.

Went to the yarn store yesterday and bought two different kinds of sock yarn. I think I will use one for Julie's scarf-not sure of the other.

Recipes sound good as always.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello again to everyone. Just checking in to the new party.

I don't know that I will be cooking anything specific for St. Patrick's Day, but I do plan on cooking more stuff for the week. This week has been incredibly busy & slightly stressful. (thank goodness for knitting as a stress-buster).

I'm happy we have warm weather here this weekend. I plan on opening & airing out the house.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here is what I found in my search as I had the same question!

_Marzipan Potatoes
Marzipan Potatoes are a confection, not actual potatoes.

They consist of yellow sponge cake, filled with sweetened whipped cream, covered with a 1/4 inch (1/2 cm) layer of marzipan, and rolled in or sprinkled with cocoa powder. They are about the size of a cupcake.

They really look like potatoes, when made properly.

There are also small ones, just pure balls of marzipan rolled in cocoa powder, with no cake or cream in them.

They used to be easy to find in Eastern European bakeries in New York City in the 1940s to 1960s. Austrians, Czechs, Hungarians, even Danes made them. _

http://www.cooksinfo.com/marzipan-potatoes#ixzz2Nexl5CWO


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody. 
I haven't gotten to read anything really of last weeks tp, so here's hoping that I can kinda keep up this week, anybody's guess. 
DH ran his first run back to work on Tuesday, then Wed he had to go pick up a load somewhere, then on Thursday he had to go up to North Dakota and drop off said load at three different stops then on the way back today, had to pick up another load at Selby South Dakota that gets ddelivered here locally. I don't think he'll make it back until tomorrow. DStepmother and I have been running around, I was able to stay home most of Tues and Wed but that's about it. I'm pooped. :shock: 
I hope everyone is doing well, I'm going to try to catch up on last weeks if I can stay caught up on this weeks. 
Take care all, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot.
> It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


We are doing corned beef and cabbage, but nothing special, probably in the crock pot also.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot.
> It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


My neighbor always has corned beef and cabbage. Not the most interesting meal, but I enjoy the potatoes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Will post pics of petroglyphs tomorrow. Really hot and sunny in the canyon, over 80 degrees.

Sam, thanks for recipes. Too hot and tired to cook tonight. DH will have hamburger and I'll have humuus, avocado and onion sandwich.
beans for DH, bought coleslaw for me.
Sassy Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If I can find the second corned beef brisket in the freezer, I will cook 2 of them for Sunday supper. Tim's mom continues to invite more folks for the meal. lololol

(If I can't find it, we'll do spaghetti to be sure of having enough to go around!)

Instead of the traditional cabbage and vegetables, I will make haluski (cabbage {lots}, wide egg noodles, and onion sauteed in a little butter. There will be enough cabbage to make up a veg serving for each one; and I'll make a carrot salad of grated carrots, raisins, miracle whip thinned with vinegar and a bit of sweetener. 

I'll find something light for dessert but the highlight of the day will be the whole cranberry sauce glazing the top of the brisket. I'll make it tomorrow and add the fresh-ground black pepper and red pepper flakes to add a little spark to the brisket just before popping the meat into the oven for about 20 minutes before serving.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmmm! All the food! It's 9:30 and I've had my dinner but this is making me very hungry! My husband is going to put corned beef in the crockpot and do something with cabbage. As a leftover meal maybe even some Reuben sandwiches and use his homemade sour kraut. Tomorrow we will go to his Mom's birthday get together and we'll have a good time.
Everything is settling down here thank goodness. Baby goat goes back with his Mother tomorrow he's doing well graduated to the barn! Mama will be very happy she misses him.
I was laughing again tonight and my daughter asked me about it and I told her the conversation about horse socks and yarnbombing a horse stared laughing all over again! We must have lots of good endorphens(?) in us ( the stuff that makes you feel better) form laughing so much!
I'm going to see about starting on some knitting again this week.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it as far as Tupelo tonight. No sense driving too far in the dark. Came up the Natchez Parkway. Saw plenty of deer at dusk. Thank goodness they stayed off of the road. Speed limit is 50 mph although a few cars were going faster. Nice drive and am in no hurry. Wanted the company to deadhead me to Memphis but too many vans there and only a couple in Nashville. So, I go where they tell me (sometimes!) I'll head to N'ville in the morning. 
Sounds like good recipes. Have to pass them on to my DDs. Since I ate my cheat meal today, I probably won't have corned beef/cabbage this weekend. Maybe a reuben on Sunday.
Have a good night/day, everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > but why would use make them along with your corned beef and cabbage?
> ...


The lady who posted about them was indeed referring to the sweet marzipan rolled in cocoa or carob depending on how purist you wish to be!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Home now, will be knitting tomorrow . Have a good night/day. Healing and blessing for all. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.

the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful day here in Texas and supposedly a couple more. Love these comfy temperatures. Corned beef is one of my favorites, but looks as if we might have Shepherd's Pie on Sunday. I am making a brownie recipe I saw online that has Bailey's Irish Cream in the brownies as well as the frosting. Hope they are as good as they sound. Lasagne in the crockpot sounds like a winner and of course, the chicken recipe as well. Take care everyone and hope you all have some pleasant weather to enjoy. It is lovely seeing blossoms on trees and the spring flowers that have "sprung".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Yucca Julie. 
Can't wait to get the yard and garden in some kind of order this spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous Yucca Julie.
> Can't wait to get the yard and garden in some kind of order this spring.


It is good to be able to get out there! Been a bit hot here for me to do much gardening!- Today has been much more pleasant at 25C [77F]! Still have not done much other than the library this morning -the shopping I had hoped to do- and visiting with my neighbour- the New Zealand one- who is almost the age of my darling [deceased] Mwyffanwy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone and a big welcome to all the new folks! I haven't been on as much today or yesterday. Yesterday just was knitting a lot and today I went with youngest DD and met up with oldest and middle DDs and grandchildren at the park. It was so beautiful outside and a nice 
low 70s F. The wind was pretty high , kept blowing my yarn around (of course I had my knitting with me! LOL) Forgot to take a camera but so much has started blooming and the geese and duck on the small lake at the park were all hungry and eating up all the crackers and bread the grandkids were feeding them. While at the park I finished up sock 1 of 2; will post a picture. Only post pic of the leg portion and cuff since the rest is just basic sock but I'm really pleased with the leg & cuff designs. They are from the book Socks A La Carte 2 Toe Up.

Sam your recipes as usual are wonderful. And all this talk of corned beef and cabbage is making me so hungry. I will have to go to the grocery store tomorrow and will try to pick up a packaged corned beef, cabbage and other stuff for at least one of Sam's recipes. 

I took a Beginning Crochet class this evening on NewStitchaDay.com; it was a freebie. It was a good refresher; I haven't crochet in over 50 years. (just a young child) Just what I need; another craft hobby! LOL
Knitting wise I finished up a pair of boot style slippers today. Can't post the picture yet since the puffy paint I put on the bottom isn't dry yet. Will try to post them tomorrow. The were the easiest and quickest pattern ever. I modified how to measure how long to knit the foot part and boy do they fit great. Will be making up quite a few of these as quick gifts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw the newest photo of "our" yucca plant Julie. The stalk on that must be tremendous to support so many blossoms! I know I've said it before but it is magnificient.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw the newest photo of "our" yucca plant Julie. The stalk on that must be tremendous to support so many blossoms! I know I've said it before but it is magnificient.


It is quite a substantial 'stem' several inches in diameter at the base- difficult to measure other than by eye, because the leaves are a fierce protection! Your knitting looks lovely [as I have come to expect!]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I have only Monday of my long term sub job left. I do have 5 or 6 days scheduled for March and April. I really don't plan on working a lot now that I will be done with the art job. I do like the kids and will miss them, but I am ready to not work so much!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome - love your pup!!! I'm glad you enjoyed the chicken pot pie!!! AZ


shelty lover said:


> Hi to everyone on the Tea Party! My first visit. Just had a cuppa Chai Latte. Was great. Love the recipes on the KTP. Have tried many like Gottastch's Raw Apple Cake and AZ Sticks Chicken Pot pie. Both favorites now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend. Spring is in the air evernthough we had snow today and the piles are growing to Heaven!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

this is breathtaking and coming from a desert rat that is saying alot!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.

That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there, I have just realized that a new tea party had started. I was catching up and commenting on the other one. Oh well. I am over here now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK guys - so glad to be in the ballpark this week - at least for a minute!!! I spend most of today working out in the yard, tomorrow will finish up some of the "Spring" work. DH is so happy to be "on schedule" this year for a change - he is more OCD than I am!!! A few more moats and my first mow of the season will take care of tomorrow. I thought about running the mower a couple of times in the last few days... but the young "horsewomen" across the road have been riding every chance they get during spring break - I need to find a few minutes when they are taking a break. I don't worry really about the horses spooking or the the girls not handling the horses - more that it is such an annoying sound that I hate to impose it on anyone if I don't have too!!! Sweet dreams to all and wishes for all things wonderful!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Julie...your compliment on my knitting is so generous. I am greatly humbled by you. I look up to you and quite a few others here as expert knitters.

Be careful trying to sniff those blossoms; would hate for you to be impaled by one of the spear like leaves. I wonder if any animal is particularly drawn to eating them thus the protective foliage:



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the newest photo of "our" yucca plant Julie. The stalk on that must be tremendous to support so many blossoms! I know I've said it before but it is magnificient.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Bday dear Strawberry - It sounds like your DH really made an effort for you today- that is so sweet -I'm glad you had a good day. Tuna Casserole is one of my faves - do you do the regular recipe, or is it special??? talk to you soon - luv-AZ


Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Strawberry...I forgot to wish you a happy birthday! How sweet of your DH to cook for you today. I hope it has been a wonderful day for you and wishing you many, many more.



Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi KatyNora. Thanks for you comment on the old teaparty. I have been linedancing 17 years and have seen many many people who have said .... i will never get this, two left feet, such a klutz etc. If you are in a slow beginner class to start with and stick with it everybody CAN do it. The most important thing is to laugh and have fun, the rest falls into place bit by bit.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you caught up sugarsugar!!! have a great night!! luv-AZ


sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, I have just realized that a new tea party had started. I was catching up and commenting on the other one. Oh well. I am over here now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Strawberry. By the way i love your avatar. Betty Boop is one of my favourites.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

The recipes look good Sam. I may even try the Chicken one. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading your posts. You seem so cheerful, friendly, and accepting that you just make me smile. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend.

It is 1 a.m. and I'm getting a bit sleepy so I'm heading to bed. All KTPers accept this {{{{{HUGS}}}} goodnight. Peace and positive thoughts sent from me to you! See you some tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> this is breathtaking and coming from a desert rat that is saying alot!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My goodness! That is saying something! Thanks AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


Happy Birthday dear Sharon
Happy Birthday to you! [hope it is not too belated!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, I have just realized that a new tea party had started. I was catching up and commenting on the other one. Oh well. I am over here now.


Oh Sugarsugar- Sam has had a change of time to Summer time it happened here at 12 noon I think, so that is about 10am for you- if I have things sussed! Does it show up yet in Topics? I go into Sam's avatar- and click on topics- if I think I have missed it- we all have ways of finding him [and us] hopefully someone will come up with their solution!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hurray, we are having quite a bit of rain here today. Havent seen such a thing for ages. Cooler too, the temp is about 16c now. Very different to 39c last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness Julie...your compliment on my knitting is so generous. I am greatly humbled by you. I look up to you and quite a few others here as expert knitters.
> 
> Be careful trying to sniff those blossoms; would hate for you to be impaled by one of the spear like leaves. I wonder if any animal is particularly drawn to eating them thus the protective foliage:
> 
> ...


Well I guess it is a mutual support system!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I have just realized that a new tea party had started. I was catching up and commenting on the other one. Oh well. I am over here now.
> ...


Hi, yep its in topics but i went straight to my watched topics and caught up there. No harm. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Sounds like you have the KP well sorted!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


Happy Birthday, Strawberry! We didn't know this was your day, I guess. Your birthday dinner sounds perfect, all comfort food. It was sweet of your DH to cook for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was what i meant - sam

maureenb
a regular here

Joined: Apr 1, 11
Messages: 3780
Feedback: 7/100.0%
Location: Pennsylvania Fiberdiet wrote:
I prefer my Peeps either very hard or melted...nothing in between. Goofy, I know!


Oh yeah,there's nothing quite like very hard Peeps... (that may sound naughty..),and marzipan Irish potatoes...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - i wonder if they had eyes in them? lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it get more radiant everyday myfanwy -

sam


Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry4u - how did i miss that - happy birthday - sounds like you had a good day.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Strawberry! I am glad you had a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sam! It has been a real treat through a few difficult days!



thewren said:


> it get more radiant everyday myfanwy -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you know what "tiny marzipan Irish potatos " are?
> 
> sam


No.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Couldn't resist giving a short reply. But now I will extend it. No I don't but I went back and checked and the comment came while talking about Peeps (which I had had to look up and were iare small marshmallow shapes and the first were chickens hence the name Peeps). So I think it is likely that they are marzipan rolled into balls and chilled. Eaten as a sweet. Spuds- similar idea though I don't think they were marziapn based. 
http://www.taste.com.au/forums//viewtopic.php?p=63914&sid=9b44807fd8dd54b1d51bdddea1377005 
Gives some spuds recipes, 
maybe this is the Irish ones http://odense.com/index.php?page=recipe&id=101


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Couldn't resist giving a short reply. But now I will extend it. No I don't but I went back and checked and the comment came while talking about Peeps (which I had had to look up and were iare small marshmallow shapes and the first were chickens hence the name Peeps). So I think it is likely that they are marzipan rolled into balls and chilled. Eaten as a sweet. Spuds- similar idea though I don't think they were marziapn based.
> http://www.taste.com.au/forums//viewtopic.php?p=63914&sid=9b44807fd8dd54b1d51bdddea1377005
> Gives some spuds recipes,
> maybe this is the Irish ones http://odense.com/index.php?page=recipe&id=101


I PM'd Maureen who mentioned the marzipan potatoes, I gather from her that they are just that: marzipan rolled into rough round shapes and coated in cocoa...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen the socks look really good- you sure have taken to them!
Julie that Yucca really is an amazing thing to watch. You maust almost see it growing while you watch it.
Happy Birthday Strawberry. How wonderful that Dh cooked for you- especailly meaningful when he doesn't normally (well never) do it for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


 :roll: :-D :-D will they be green socks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen the socks look really good- you sure have taken to them!
> Julie that Yucca really is an amazing thing to watch. You maust almost see it growing while you watch it.
> Happy Birthday Strawberry. How wonderful that Dh cooked for you- especailly meaningful when he doesn't normally (well never) do it for you.


I think I will wait to see how much rain we get tomorrow- we are forecast to get the tail end of Cyclone Sandra- but it is now really only a complex system of lows- not enough unfortunately to break the drought- but I am sure unless I am very careful with Ringo it will be sufficient to create 'mud puppy'!!!!
Not at all sure how water proof the flowers will be!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


Thanks for the latest on the yucca, good news on the wine front, but awful for the farmers. In England they have the opposite problem with lots of crops being drowned by all the rain, and pastures either too wet to allow the cows into or not growing because of lying water. Woke to rain and wind this morning in Alderney but it mostly drains away quickly here due to the rocky soil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like this sock darowil - i really like the color

sam



darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on four-thirty o'clock - definitely time for me to be in bed - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


Too good to use for heeling in! Very nice sock, darowil. (Unless this is a novel method of growing them.......wonder what sock flowers look like?........and will it grow as big as the wonderful yucca? ......giant green socks!!!....)
After this flight of fancy I need to get down to making our breakfast, its already 8.30 am here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello out there, i am at the tea table with cuppa. I have been trying to catch up on house work now that its COOLER (yay) and also with housework at my mums too. Then thurs eve i got a call from our linedancing teacher that he was ill and could i take the class next morn, blimey that put things in a bit of a spin, by the time i had to go pick up equipment and folders and all the rest and do a bit of a plan for the class it was bedtime. So class was 9,30 till 12.30 in the morning and it went quite well i think. A bit of a circus act at times but it was all fun really. Then off to mums to do some (caring) etc, then out for tea with couple friends which was great as i did NOT want to cook. And guess what?? We have had some reasonable RAIN today. Wow that was different.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have lots of laughs reading all about socks for horses, roosters and rabbits (youre all crazy and i love it) , and i hope anyone feeling unwell soon feels much better. This is a good cuppa tea if i do say so myself so long as it doesnt trigger hot flushes again. I have been cutting back a bit and it does seem to help i think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> ...


The world is seriously topsy turvy! And Europe has too much snow! It is supposed to be a hot night here- at 19C . We had a sprinkling of rain- but only enough to remind one of what it looks like! England does not need that much water! But we will have a major problem because the crops can't be planted- Canterbury can't irrigate the land- just not enough water any where- all the dams and lakes and rivers are lower than for at least 30 years, probably more. They reckon the cost already is 2 billion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


How long does it take you to complete them? Magic loop I presume? Very fine sock!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh I laughed as we've moved from putting socks on the animal kindgom to doing the same with the plant kingdom!! In a way, this is socks for roots as one cuts a slot in the soil, puts in the rooted cutting and then closes the slot with the heel of one's boot, hence 'heeling in'. I'm now curious to learn your local term. Cold and cloudy here this morning but plesant enough to work outside. I plan to knit at lunchtime. I'll need my hot soup by then. More later


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > this is breathtaking and coming from a desert rat that is saying alot!!! luv-AZ
> ...


The drought in New Zealand was mentioned in last evening's BBC news and considering that NZ gets hardly a mention, I thought this of major significance.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


Happy birthday Strawberry. I little belatedly because of the tinme zone difference. Best wishes also to 'the cook'.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone

Sam I fancy the chicken recipe might try it during the week thanks for that
Strawberry a belated happy birthday :-D 
Julie the yucca just gets better and better each day..bad about the drought in NZ if I could I would send you our rain ...we have had more than enough :-(

And now for some good news my eldest granddaughter (almost23) visited last night and informed me I will have to put the sock knitting aside and bring out the baby yarn as she is due her 1st baby end of September beginning November,not sure how I feel about becoming a great gran,but happy for them


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
> 
> ...


What lovely news, Agnes, for you and the entire family. Your knitting needles will be red-hot with all of the planned baby knitting. You will set the new world standard for excellence in Great Grandma-hood. Affectionately.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow that is so breathtaking, I do hope if u get Sandra it won't harm your yucca. lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> > do you put the cabbage in with the corn beef, in the crock
> ...


The last time we had corned beef, i made patties with the leftovers. My mum loved them, i must admit they were tasty. I will do that again for her as i can freeze them.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny
> ...


Thanks Valerie ......she has selected 12 patterns so far one of them a shawl,along with the info if she see anypatter she likes she will buy it for me to do lol......no other family members knit so its all down to me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.
> ...


Can't remember- the pattern is for dpns and I usually do the sock club ones as Melissa does- but having said that I am doing the current one magic loop not dpns for some reason.
A sock takes me about 8 hours I think- but I rarely work on one for that long without doing other things in the middle so really hard to say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
> 
> ...


Congratualtions- it seems that being a grandp[arent is great judging from comments on the TP so I don't why being a great grand mother wouldn't be. Even less responsibility and if your granddaughter came in person you should see the baby as well so sounds really good.
well babies need socks too. (but maybe a little more than socks)


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


Great socks. I really like that pattern. Doesn't look hard to do.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, all the way from Atlanta as my DH and I manke our way back home to So. Cal. Love the chicken recipe since we have had alot of the friendly fried good in the South. Thanks for hosting this tea party again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.
> ...


No it wasn't particualry hard. But looks effective and she uses lovely yarn.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We are still in winter here in NE Ohio with a couple of inches of new snow on the ground this morning!! Temperatures are in the mid- to upper 20 s at the moment.

Just checking in for a few minutes before getting something for breakfast. DH has just left for a run over to western Pennsylvania. We will help to serve a fundraising dinner at the church this afternoon and evening. 

Must get the beds stripped and the sheets laundered. 

Later, Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


Thank you, it's just beautiful. And to think we saw it when it was small, now WOW. Their is nothing as beautiful as seeing a flower grow. Thank you so much for taking the time to share.
I have my coffee and am ready to start my day, cloudy, but a new day, with new things happening. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear from you. Missed the tea party for the last two weeks. Enjoy your recipes and chats. Wishing you a great weekend and happy knitting!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot.
> It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


I have three different recipes for CornBeef the first one being : #1...Homestyle Cornbeef with Dilled Cabbage...
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 lb. corn beef brisket, water , 1/4 cp. honey, 2 tbl. Dijon style mustard, 1 med. head cabbage, cut into 8 wedges, 3 tbl. margarine or butter (softened) 1 1/2 tsp. chpd. fresh dill or 1/2 tsp. dried dillweed
Place corn beef brisket in a Dutch oven add water to cover . cover tightly; simmer 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Remove brisket from the cooking liquid and place fat side up on rack in broiler pan so surface of meat is 2-3" from heat; Combine honey and 1 tbl. mustard; brush half of the mixture over the brisket; broil 3 minutes. Brush remaining mixture & continue to broil for 2 minutes, or until brisket is glazed. Meanwhile steam cabbage 15-20 minutes or until tender. Combine remaining mustard with butter & dill; spoon over hot cabbage wedges. Carve brisket diagonally across the grain into thin slices and serve with the cabbage. Makes three 3-ounce servings per pound of beef brisket. I will post the other two individually...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


Happy Birthday, Strawberry, and many many more


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i like this sock darowil - i really like the color
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Recipe #2. Braised Cornbeef with Horseradish Gravy..

4 lbs. beef brisket, 1/2 tsp. pepper, 1 tbl. Canola oil, 6 carrots,(diced); 3 potatoes quartered;2 med onions (1 diced, the other quartered), 2 ribs celery diced (to equal 1 cp.), 1/4cp. dark brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp. dried thyme, 2 cps. ale, 1 small cabbage cut into 8 wedges...

Heat pan with oil, add meat with 1/2 tsp. pepper and brown;Remove.. Saving drippings, add carrots, onions, potatoes, celery , brown sugar, thyme cook & stir occasionally for 7 minutes..Add the ale cook 1 min. scraping the browned bits, add meat, cover and reduce heat to low. Simmer 3 1/2 hours. Add Cabbage & cook until tender..Remove meat to platter and let stand 15 min. before cutting and place vegetables on plate. Or Oven Bake adding the mustard & brown sugar as a glaze at 350o for 50 min.to the lb. placing 1 " of water in the pan roast until for tender

Horseradish Gravy: 1/2 cp. milk, 3 tbl. prepared horseradish (squeezed dry) reserving the juice in a cup about 2 tbl..3/4 tsp. dried thyme, 1/4 tsp. pepper, 1tbl+1tsp.cornstarch, 1 tbl. minced parsley...Strain fat from cornbeef pan saving the juice...placing in a pan add the milk , horseradish, seasonings & the cornstarch cooking until boiling about 2-3 min.it will thickened


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Recipe #3..Orange Corned Beef...

4-5 lbs. corned brisket of beef; water; 6 cps. orange juice; 1 lg. onion; 12 whole cloves; 8 pepercorns; 1 celery rib with leaves cut in thirds; 1 bay leaf; 1 tbsp. caraway seeds; 10 carrots, pared 7 halved; 8 small white onions; r baking potatoes pared and halved; 1 green cabbage cut into quarters...Place corn beef in a heavy kettle. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil and cover tightly. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour. Pour off water and add orange juice plus water to cover; onion studded with the cloves, peppercorns, celery, bayleaf, and caraway seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for 2 hours. Add carrots, onions and potatoes cook for 30 minutes. Then add cabbage and cook 30 min. longer. Serve meat with vegetables. Serves (8)..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


Happy Birthday!!! Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


I am loving seeing the flower, it is amazing how tall it has gotten. Hopeful you will get a nice walking stick from it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A variation of Recipe #1..Oven styled Cornbeef and dilled cabbge..total preparation 2 1/2 -3 1/2 hours. 

2 1/2 -3 1/2 lbs. corn beef brisket; 2 cps. water , 1/4 cp. honey, 2 tbl. Dijon style mustard, 1 med. head cabbage cut into 8 wedges (about 2 lbs), 3 tbl. butter softened, 1 1/2 tsp. chopped fresh dill or 1/2 tsp. dried dillweed. 
Heat over to 350o ..In a Dutch oven, place brisket and water cover tightly and simmer in 350o oven for 1 hour. turn brisket over and continue cooking covered for 1 1/2 to 2hours, or until meat is tender. Remove brisket from cooking liquid and place fat side up on rack in broiler pan so surface of meat is 3-4 inches from heat. 
Combine honey and 1 tbl. mustard; brush half of mixture over top of brisket; broil for 3 min. Brush remaining mixture & continue broiling for 2 min. or until brisket is glazed. Meanwhile steam cabbage 15-20 min. or until tender. Combine remaining mustard with butter and dill; spread over hot cabbage wedges. Carve brisket diagonally with the grain into thin slices & serve with the cabbage. 
Note: It is very important to simmer corned beef since boiling will cause meat to become tough!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I have three different recipes for CornBeef
> 
> Thank you for the receipts, they sound like they will be very tasty.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Irish Oatmeal Cake:1cp. quick cooking oatmeal;1 1 /2 cps. boiling water;1/2 cp. unsalted butter;1cp.brown sugar;1cp.granulated sugar; 2 tbl. Irish whiskey;2 lg. eggs; 1 1 /2 cps. A.P.(all purpose) flour; 1 tsp. ground cinnamon;1tsp.baking soda-Nut topping (recipe follows)..Yields one 9" cake Prep time 30 min. Baking 30 min. plus broiling...
Instructions: Lightly grease and flour a 9" round pan or square cake pan. Preheat oven to 350o. Place oatmeal in a heat-proof mixing bowl; Pour boiling water over oatmeal; allow to stand for 20 min.; Blend butter and both sugars until light and fluffy; Beat in whiskey and eggs. Stir in oatmeal mixture. Combine flour , cinnamon & baking soda; stir into oatmeal mixture. Beat. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake at 350o for 30 min. ..Preheat broiler. Frost with Nut Topping ; place under pre-heated broiler, and broil for 5 min. or until topping is bubbling.Cool on wire rack for atleast 15 min. before cutting. 
Nut Topping: 6 tbl. unsalted butter, softened; 1/2 cp. light brown sugar, 1/4cp. whipping cream, 1 tbl. Irish whiskey, 1 cp. chpd. nuts, 1/2 cp. unsweetened coconut.
Beat togethe the butter & brown sugar. Blend in cream & whiskey. Stir in the nuts & coconut. cover and set aside until ready to use..Enjoy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> the eagle eyed may notice there is no sunshine on it today- it has been quite cloudy as former Tropical Cyclone Sandra heads in our direction. Sandra has been down graded to a Tropical Low system, but may bring rain only to the West Coast of the South Island and the Nelson area, at the top of the South Island. The whole of the North Island is now officially in drought conditions. The last time we had significant rain fall was November. Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


This is absolutely beautiful!! Thank you so much for sharing the progress of the blooms. Would love to have a Yucca plant, but just too cold here for it to survive I would think.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Saturday Morning!!! Is a beautiful start of the day here. Mom's weekly nurse visit went well and I think it helped her emotionally also as she spent time talking with her about the loss of her dog and the news of her sister. Daniel has promised a visit next weekend and plans to take her out and about, he can get her to do more than anyone else is able to so that is always a good thing!
We are all healthy and happy here, (finally) :thumbup: Getting many projects completed but rest assured I am not over doing things. C is a great controller of my time and physical efforts, she demands break times at the most inconvenient moments :x 
Thank you for the great recipes, if Daniel still lived with us I'd make the corned beef for him, but he and I would be the only ones that enjoy it so once again a Saint Patty's day without it :thumbdown: Sam, I have your recipes already printed out and they will be on my shopping list for this week for sure! Anything that I can make in the crockpot is always a welcome recipe!
My workbench project is just about completed. (it would be totally done if C wouldn't make me take so many breaks :lol: ;-) ) I listened to her at the hardware store and didn't purchase enough wood, (she insisted I had more) but she does not understand the differences in wood sizes, so I get to overload my cart again, I am as bad in a hardware store as I am in a yarn shop, :lol: :mrgreen: :XD: but like yarn it all has it's uses eventually :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Take care my friends, have a wonderful day.. OH Strawberry I am so sorry I missed your Birthday, hope it was a wonderful day for you!!
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> 
> Sorlenna and others probably would find this quite amusing- but when so many dairy farms are involved it is a real worry. The main benefits are that it is going to be a bumper vintage for those of you who like a New Zealand wine!


I would not laugh at all, my dear, as I know too well what living with drought is like! Your yucca's blooms are so dense and lovely--and I see there are a few more to go before it's fully 'loaded'! 

Happy birthday/belated, Strawberry!

I am nearly done with the short row parts of the poncho now, and then comes the picking up and finishing the bottom, and I have yet to sort out how to block the thing, as I don't have any mats. If it's warm enough in the house, I can probably use the bed provided I squeeze out most of the water. We shall see.

Tomorrow is DGS's birthday and he will be 2 already! Time does fly.

All the recipes sound great and lovely to see all the photos--I will catch up as I can, but for now, I must get going into the day!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful day here in Texas and supposedly a couple more. Love these comfy temperatures. Corned beef is one of my favorites, but looks as if we might have Shepherd's Pie on Sunday. I am making a brownie recipe I saw online that has Bailey's Irish Cream in the brownies as well as the frosting. Hope they are as good as they sound. Lasagne in the crockpot sounds like a winner and of course, the chicken recipe as well. Take care everyone and hope you all have some pleasant weather to enjoy. It is lovely seeing blossoms on trees and the spring flowers that have "sprung".


We continued our tradition of going to a St. Patrick's Day dinner at a club where one of DH's friends is a member. They had corned beef and cabbage (good) but our favorite was the Shepherd's Pie. Really tasty comfort food. Brownies with Irish Cream sound good too!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Irish Oatmeal Cake brought back memories. This recipe, minus the whiskey, was my mother's go-to cake for emergency desserts. It is delicious. Your variation sounds really good too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all! I have my coffee in hand, gong to go make another cup in a minute, but thought I'd say good morning. 
Found a Kurig coffee system on sale and could use coupons so it was a great price since I needed a new coffee maker, I think I'm in love with this thing. I got the reusable thingy so I can use my own coffee, don't want to be spending that much on the cartridges, that's the part that gets expensive. 
Have to stop by the library today and drop off a brook for Dstepmother, I should check if any of mine need to go back yet. 
Strawberry, Happy Late Birthday!!!! So glad it was a good one for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the veggie lasagna recipe. 

Darowil, you have me laughing so hard. I went to that link and where the lady said she used eggs from her girls, I saw you said you would use shop eggs. Maybe I'm putting humor where there isn't but I'm getting a great laugh anyway. I also never realized hash was made with corned beef. Interesting. Now if I can just stop laughing.

Welcome to all the newcomers. How wonderful to have you join us. I remember so well when I was the newcomer. Nice to meet all of you.  

It's so good to chat with all of you again. DH took me away for a belated 47th anniversary getaway. Typical as we were married in January and had our honeymoon in March too. I'll attach some photos of where he took me. Just one night but such a beautiful place to spend a night in the Fingerlakes.

We stopped by a yarn shop in Auburn, NY and what a delight it was. The lady who owns the shop is so friendly as were the people there knitting with her. I loved the atmosphere. She had some gorgeous Madelinetosh yarn that I need to take a photo of and post for you. The color is amazing.

MawMaw...Wow, that is some fabulous beading. I just had my first lesson, but it was in wrapping wire to make stitch markers. Your beading must have fetched a whole lot of money. So beautiful and not many skulls get that kind of treatment. So much talent and inspiration on here.

I love seeing all your photos and wish I wasn't so far behind on KP. Maybe since I won't have time to catch up I can go through and just look for photos. :roll: Have seen Lurker's yucca flowers and that sure is a beauty.

Will be out most of today but just had to stop by and say hello to everyone. Miss you. I do remember all of you in my prayers. Big Hugs to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 That looks like a wonderful place to stay!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Angora1 That looks like a wonderful place to stay!


Thanks. I sure wish I could have shared it with all of you too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooo me too I'm glad you enjoyed your getaway!


Angora1 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 That looks like a wonderful place to stay!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ooo me too I'm glad you enjoyed your getaway!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


You know the management would probably run us out of there when we started laughing!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Agnes, congratulations on the great grandbaby!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> 
> That is all that is new. Take care and hope to chat a little tomorrow.


A very happy belated birthday!! And wish you many, many more!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Strawberry4u I'm glad you had a special day!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The drought in New Zealand was mentioned in last evening's BBC news and considering that NZ gets hardly a mention, I thought this of major significance.[/quote]

I have so much sympathy for those in severe drought conditions. Living here in southeastern Virginia, we very seldom have even marginally severe drought..although a few years ago, it was beginning to get to be a concern. We average about 4 inches of rain a month. Quite a few of the larger farms have an irrigation system that can draw from underground water. I'm sure it's quite expensive. But we're like a lot of the country, there are very few really small farms. We've had enough rainfall this winter to hold us when the drier months of June and July come around. Surprisingly, August is considered one of our 'wetter' months because we usually get the tail end of hurricanes with minimum wind but lots of rain!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

And now for some good news my eldest granddaughter (almost23) visited last night and informed me I will have to put the sock knitting aside and bring out the baby yarn as she is due her 1st baby end of September beginning November,not sure how I feel about becoming a great gran,but happy for them[/quote]

Congratulations on the great grand-baby to come!! I'm going to be a great-great aunt about the same time! My great niece will be telling the baby's gender at the shower next month. I'd been crocheting a granny afghan for her with various pastels until about a month ago. Was about 2/3 through and hit a spell of rotator cuff problems so she might not get it until the baby's birth!
Again, congratulations!
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes, I will be trying both next week. I can't help thinking if you carry on eating all these recipes you will soon have the true Cassius "lean & hungry look". Julian is like that & when he is sticking his pointed elbows into me I start thinking "let me have about me men that are fat" but I don't tell him, he'd just eat more & stay slim. You can have no idea how irritating this is to a woman who has spent half her life trying to lose weight. Ha, ha.

Tessa


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning all. Have stayed in the background of the TP since joining this forum, but last week I couldn't find it and felt lost. Missed you all. I enjoy your chats, usually get them in Saturday's forum - seems to be a days behind up here in Canada. Have to go now, my almost 2 year old grandson is coming for the night. Won't be knitting much today but will be having fun. Bye for now.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to live through all of you with beautiful weather, here in Alberta its very windy cold and snowing yet again! Working this weekend but the recipes sound wonderful, of course my husband wouldn't like them!! Next week I am off to Billy Elliot with my daughter and out for dinner, can't remember the last time I was out for dinner!!! Hope it warms up soon right now its -20 celsius and a wind chill of -25 c what the h..........till hopefully a warmer next week


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Sam, thanks for the recipes, I will be trying both next week. I can't help thinking if you carry on eating all these recipes you will soon have the true Cassius "lean & hungry look". Julian is like that & when he is sticking his pointed elbows into me I start thinking "let me have about me men that are fat" but I don't tell him, he'd just eat more & stay slim. You can have no idea how irritating this is to a woman who has spent half her life trying to lose weight. Ha, ha.
> 
> Tessa


I agree with you it is so irritating. My stepfather eats everything and never gains an ounce.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those and wouldn't put them on a horse, goat, etc. Look lovely on a human!



darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear fromyou Angora; have missed you lately. Glad you had such a lovely getaway. It looks like a very romantic place to stay.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the newest photo of "our" yucca plant Julie. The stalk on that must be tremendous to support so many blossoms! I know I've said it before but it is magnificient.
> ...


Julie, those leaves certainly protect the plant. When I had my left hip done I wanted to go on holiday with some friends, so went to hire a disability scooter. The shop assistant took me up the steeply sloping rear garden to try it out. As I backed it down I suddenly discovered the brakes weren't working and I was shooting at a great rate towards the main road, so I did a quick turn sideways, straight into a very fierce yukka, just the right height to fall into it. A very painful experience. After we left Julian confessed that he'd seen a switch & turned the brakes off, thinking he was turning them on. As he was rescuing me he sneakily switched it back, so the poor assistant was left wondering what had gone wrong. He was driving at the time of his confession so I couldn't kill him!

Whatever you do, don't fall into it,

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers. I have enjoyed learning about the traditional meals served in many US homes on St. Patrick's Day and see that corned beef and cabbage are great favourites. We don't have a recognised 'dish of the day' here in the north although in many southern counties, dinner will include colcannon, which is creamed boiled potato incorporating finely chopped spring green cabbage and usually with bacon rather than beef. I often serve 'champ' that being creamed, boiled potato with lots of finely chopped scallions (green or spring onions, the name depending on where one lives). The boiled potatoes are mashed and creamed using a little milk and a lot of butter. Then to eat, one makes a well in the mountain of champ and adds more butter. Lovely with fried bacon.

Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink, of raising a glass of one's favourite to the Saint's name. We all hope that St Patrick will 'turn up the warm side of his gravestone' and bring in the better weather. I hope most sincerely that he does that very thing this year as it is snowing presently!! In church tomorrow, many congregations will sing the uplifting hymn 'St. Patrick's Breastplate' and it is quite difficult as the tune and metre are not regular. When a girl at Victoria College in Belfast, we sang it at Assembly and Morning Prayer each year and the thought of 600 young girls' voices singing it with enthusiasm brings tears of sentiment. Many families get together on the evening of St. Patrick's Day and sing the old songs, no matter that one can't sing a note. 'If you're Irish', 'Coortin' in the kitchen' and 'Galway bay' are favourites and hopefully one or two of the young ones will dance for us.

For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH!!!


Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the history lesson and the photos. I thoroughly enjoyed reading about St. Patrick's Day. DH's ancestry is Irish and would love to visit Ireland someday.



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers. I have enjoyed learning about the traditional meals served in many US homes on St. Patrick's Day and see that corned beef and cabbage are great favourites. We don't have a recognised 'dish of the day' here in the north although in many southern counties, dinner will include colcannon, which is creamed boiled potato incorporating finely chopped spring green cabbage and usually with bacon rather than beef. I often serve 'champ' that being creamed, boiled potato with lots of finely chopped scallions (green or spring onions, the name depending on where one lives). The boiled potatoes are mashed and creamed using a little milk and a lot of butter. Then to eat, one makes a well in the mountain of champ and adds more butter. Lovely with fried bacon.
> 
> Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink, of raising a glass of one's favourite to the Saint's name. We all hope that St Patrick will 'turn up the warm side of his gravestone' and bring in the better weather. I hope most sincerely that he does that very thing this year as it is snowing presently!! In church tomorrow, many congregations will sing the uplifting hymn 'St. Patrick's Breastplate' and it is quite difficult as the tune and metre are not regular. When a girl at Victoria College in Belfast, we sang it at Assembly and Morning Prayer each year and the thought of 600 young girls' voices singing it with enthusiasm brings tears of sentiment. Many families get together on the evening of St. Patrick's Day and sing the old songs, no matter that one can't sing a note. 'If you're Irish', 'Coortin' in the kitchen' and 'Galway bay' are favourites and hopefully one or two of the young ones will dance for us.
> 
> For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I can imagine it must have been quite the fright, you poor dear. I bet Julian felt just awful too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is the link to the words and music of 'St Patrick's Breastplate:

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/s/t/stpatric.htm

The metrical version was written by Mrs Cecil Alexander, wife of the Dean of st Columba's of the city of Derry, better known for having written 'There is a green hill far away' and' Once in Royal David's City'.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

THanks for the photos, do you still use the fireplace? I've been all over the place but never to Ireland, always saving the ones near home for my old age. Well my old age is here so I'll have to go soon or I'll be past it.

Tessa



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the history lesson and the photos. I thoroughly enjoyed reading about St. Patrick's Day. DH's ancestry is Irish and would love to visit Ireland someday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Valerie,

Love the pictures and the information about St. Patrick.'s Day. The recipe sounds very good. DH much prefers bacon to corned beef.

I,too, would love to visit Ireland.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes,Caren, it was quite a shock to me, but by the time Julian told me what he'd done I could see the funny side of it. He did have the best of intentions, so we had a good laugh together.
How are you & yours?

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Valerie,
> 
> Love the pictures and the information about St. Patrick.'s Day. The recipe sounds very good. DH much prefers bacon to corned beef.
> 
> I,too, would love to visit Ireland.


Purl and Gwen, here at the cottage, there's a bed and a good meal waiting for you. Wouldn't be just great if you could come and bring the rest of the KTPers. We could have quite a party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers.
> 
> I would love to have that fireplace in my house and the half door wold be perfect when the grandsons are here.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...

Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...







- while jugging the kid...

I am marinating a big piece of meat now, if it turns all right I'll tell ... well, some of it at least - I never now what I put in a marinate, haha, whatever I see on the first row of spices, or so my husband says...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Yes,Caren, it was quite a shock to me, but by the time Julian told me what he'd done I could see the funny side of it. He did have the best of intentions, so we had a good laugh together.
> How are you & yours?
> 
> Tessa


We are doing pretty good. Seth spent the night, he wanted to see his aunt Jamie. I felt sorry for her, she was not allowed out of his sight. HE had to go home this morning and was not very happy to have to leave. It has been rather chilly the past few days with more snow. Have finished a hat for Seth with yarn bought while I was there. The mittens are nearly finished.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


I love love love the scarf, the colors are perfect. Sorry to hear poor David has been sick.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers. I have enjoyed learning about the traditional meals served in many US homes on St. Patrick's Day and see that corned beef and cabbage are great favourites. We don't have a recognised 'dish of the day' here in the north although in many southern counties, dinner will include colcannon, which is creamed boiled potato incorporating finely chopped spring green cabbage and usually with bacon rather than beef. I often serve 'champ' that being creamed, boiled potato with lots of finely chopped scallions (green or spring onions, the name depending on where one lives). The boiled potatoes are mashed and creamed using a little milk and a lot of butter. Then to eat, one makes a well in the mountain of champ and adds more butter. Lovely with fried bacon.
> 
> Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink, of raising a glass of one's favourite to the Saint's name. We all hope that St Patrick will 'turn up the warm side of his gravestone' and bring in the better weather. I hope most sincerely that he does that very thing this year as it is snowing presently!! In church tomorrow, many congregations will sing the uplifting hymn 'St. Patrick's Breastplate' and it is quite difficult as the tune and metre are not regular. When a girl at Victoria College in Belfast, we sang it at Assembly and Morning Prayer each year and the thought of 600 young girls' voices singing it with enthusiasm brings tears of sentiment. Many families get together on the evening of St. Patrick's Day and sing the old songs, no matter that one can't sing a note. 'If you're Irish', 'Coortin' in the kitchen' and 'Galway bay' are favourites and hopefully one or two of the young ones will dance for us.
> 
> For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


I abolutely love your cottage!! How exciting to live in a house with such history!!! And thank you for the traditions you have for St. Patrick's Day. Always so interesting to hear about our friends from around the world!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


I've missed you and wondered where you were. Hope your baby is well now. My children after they got about 4 or 5 yrs. old, just wanted to be left alone when they were sick so they could sleep!! I LOVE your scarf....it's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

too cold here for it to survive I would think.[/quote]

They survive in NE Missouri and here in NE Ohio, Marianne. because the leaves will dry and loosen in the Fall. If you are concerned about them, you could always cover them with mulch until Spring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Hi to everyone on the Tea Party! My first visit. Just had a cuppa Chai Latte. Was great. Love the recipes on the KTP. Have tried many like Gottastch's Raw Apple Cake and AZ Sticks Chicken Pot pie. Both favorites now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend. Spring is in the air evernthough we had snow today and the piles are growing to Heaven!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful day here in Texas and supposedly a couple more. Love these comfy temperatures. Corned beef is one of my favorites, but looks as if we might have Shepherd's Pie on Sunday. I am making a brownie recipe I saw online that has Bailey's Irish Cream in the brownies as well as the frosting. Hope they are as good as they sound. Lasagne in the crockpot sounds like a winner and of course, the chicken recipe as well. Take care everyone and hope you all have some pleasant weather to enjoy. It is lovely seeing blossoms on trees and the spring flowers that have "sprung".


I got Irish creae to make a cheesecake. We decided it was not a keeper. Now I've got a bottle to use up, but just saw a bundt cake recipe.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good early afternoon! I was out and about yesterday afternoon/evening so missed the start of KTP  I am caught up reading all the posts, for now.

Sam - thank you for the recipes...sounds delish!

Gwen - Love your sock...good job!

Lurker - That yucca is so beautiful...it will be sad if/when the blossom fades.

Strawberry - belated happy birthday! Hope you had a great day!!

Agnes - congratulations on your soon-to-be great grand baby...how exciting!

Angora - how special to have a little getaway with your DH. What a fantastic place!

Valerie - love the photos of your cottage!!

Handy - Your scarf is beautiful! I love the difference in texture - nicely done!!!

Hope everyone has a super awesome day/evening!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


Just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oops


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks...

Well, David is 5.5 - but this was a tough one for him, with the temperature and pustule all over - including internally, so... guess he needed mommy...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


Very pretty! I love the colors. Good to hear that David is on the mend.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

HandyFamily---what a beautiful scarf. Very creative.

Valerie--Enjoyed St. Patrick's Breastplate. Another favorite of mine is the version by the English composer John Rutter....contemporary but so lovely. His setting of the Gaelic Blessing is also beautiful.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
> 
> ...


That calls for congratulations! 
We would take some soft Scottish rain happily- it is misty this morning, rather than raining,[rather a Scotch mist] so at least there won't be flooding here [as yet] The chance of flood when it does eventually break the drought is very high. The clay soils locally don't absorb the rain quickly, and that leads to a lot of erosion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a few more blooms to open out! Sandra has been downgraded to a complex low, but seems mainly to be affecting the South Island. Thanks Melyn!



melyn said:


> wow that is so breathtaking, I do hope if u get Sandra it won't harm your yucca. lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


And that is your Dad in your avatar? A year is not long when you are grieving. [I mean it takes rather more than a year for the ache to subside]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon! I was out and about yesterday afternoon/evening so missed the start of KTP  I am caught up reading all the posts, for now.
> 
> Sam - thank you for the recipes...sounds delish!
> 
> ...


But I have it well recorded! So it will be easy to look back and remember!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Well, David is 5.5 - but this was a tough one for him, with the temperature and pustule all over - including internally, so... guess he needed mommy...


No matter the age, if you're like me, they're my baby if they're sick! I knew he was 5 or 6.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


Sending prayers and hope for comfort...it's always difficult losing a parent. I felt like an orphan when I lost my mother even though I was almost 60! I miss her every day as I'm sure you miss your father.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> ...


I think I may have mentioned that we have been asked to save 30L of water used per person everyday in the household- that is quite a headache thinking of ways to recycle what one is using- quicker showers are obvious- using the laundry and kitchen waste water for other purposes, never leaving a tap running. I am watering only my veges now. Washing only the essential clothes, doing the dishes only once a day. Are what I have come up with so far. It is sad to see how low the rivers and lakes are. Although one happy note- I noticed the Tui birds not far away while I was waiting for the bus- they feed on nectar, and I am so glad they have found another source.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


They are quite spearlike, I can imagine your pain, from having attempted to work close to them!
There is a strange noise around here- rain...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have had a fun interesting couple of days sugarsugar - i used to line dance - loved it.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello out there, i am at the tea table with cuppa. I have been trying to catch up on house work now that its COOLER (yay) and also with housework at my mums too. Then thurs eve i got a call from our linedancing teacher that he was ill and could i take the class next morn, blimey that put things in a bit of a spin, by the time i had to go pick up equipment and folders and all the rest and do a bit of a plan for the class it was bedtime. So class was 9,30 till 12.30 in the morning and it went quite well i think. A bit of a circus act at times but it was all fun really. Then off to mums to do some (caring) etc, then out for tea with couple friends which was great as i did NOT want to cook. And guess what?? We have had some reasonable RAIN today. Wow that was different.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

northwest ohio along with the rest of the midwest suffered huge crop losses last year because of drought - i sympathize with your farmers. when the water isn't there there is not much one can do.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


Pontuf--That is a lovely photo. I understand your sadness.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

My mother, MIL and I went to England, Scotland and France about 20 yrs ago and loved it. Loved the cottages and architectural styles of buildings. Part of the trip we stayed in a castle outside of York where my son was living and working. Enjoyed York very much and Scotland. Paris was great too except the waitress at the hotel we stayed at didn't speak English and we didn't speak French. Little problem there but a person at another table helped us to order breakfast. So kind of them. It was a wonderful trip and would go back again even though there are many other places in the world I would like to go to. Right now it is Hawaii because it is warm there. We live in Michigan one of the northern states and it is 28 degrees here today


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the socks and the scarf----great work; I've done neither of these yet, but getting the itch to do so.

Now have two more places on my bucket list to visit --- Fingerlakes in NY (great place and congrats on your anniversary) and the Irish coast - or anywhere in Ireland for that matter...looks so cozy and welcoming and to imagine the sea sounds and smells makes it seem idylic.

I love the recipes---like the idea of mustard, horseradish and dill with corned beef. Think I'll mix the horseradish and honey mustard to put on my corned beef sandwich.

Best wishes to all - prayers for those who are ailing, caring for someone ailing, or grieving. Congrats to new great-grandma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I remember you talking of their woes, last year!



thewren said:


> northwest ohio along with the rest of the midwest suffered huge crop losses last year because of drought - i sympathize with your farmers. when the water isn't there there is not much one can do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the bunny pattern agnes - very cute.

i have a number of great nieces and nephews - rarely see them though - in fact they are of an age i could be a great great uncle. don't think i will ever see my great grandchildren although i wish i could be a fly on the wall to watch alexis with her teenage daughter - since she poo poos our worries and concerns.

sam

once you start knitting the baby stuff - you are going to love being a great grandma.



agnescr said:


> Another free pattern .......Easter bunhttp://www.deramores.com/rabbit-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rabbit_kalny
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a great trip - when do you expect to be home. hope you took lots of pictures to share.

i love cross country road trips - i really envy ohio kathy since she gets to drive all over. so much to see along the way.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, all the way from Atlanta as my DH and I manke our way back home to So. Cal. Love the chicken recipe since we have had alot of the friendly fried good in the South. Thanks for hosting this tea party again.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> And now for some good news my eldest granddaughter (almost23) visited last night and informed me I will have to put the sock knitting aside and bring out the baby yarn as she is due her 1st baby end of September beginning November,not sure how I feel about becoming a great gran,but happy for them


That's just wonderful, Agnes!! My elder sister is a great-gran and loves every minute she can get with the little one. I'm sure you'll love it too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully we will see a lot of you this knitting tea party uncrn65 - the more the merrier.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> Glad to hear from you. Missed the tea party for the last two weeks. Enjoy your recipes and chats. Wishing you a great weekend and happy knitting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - thanks so much for the recipes - my mouth is watering already. think i will have to go out for dinner if i want corn beef and cabbage - no one else likes it.

these sound really good though - the horseradish gravy i really like - think it could also be used on beef.



jonibee said:


> Recipe #3..Orange Corned Beef...
> 
> 4-5 lbs. corned brisket of beef; water; 6 cps. orange juice; 1 lg. onion; 12 whole cloves; 8 pepercorns; 1 celery rib with leaves cut in thirds; 1 bay leaf; 1 tbsp. caraway seeds; 10 carrots, pared 7 halved; 8 small white onions; r baking potatoes pared and halved; 1 green cabbage cut into quarters...Place corn beef in a heavy kettle. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil and cover tightly. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour. Pour off water and add orange juice plus water to cover; onion studded with the cloves, peppercorns, celery, bayleaf, and caraway seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for 2 hours. Add carrots, onions and potatoes cook for 30 minutes. Then add cabbage and cook 30 min. longer. Serve meat with vegetables. Serves (8)..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always lay a sheet on the floor and pin it through the carpet - unless you have hardwood floors and then you could use finishing nails. NOT

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking place daralene - love the water chute. i could spend a few days there "spaing" - daily massages - that would be luxury.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the veggie lasagna recipe.
> 
> Darowil, you have me laughing so hard. I went to that link and where the lady said she used eggs from her girls, I saw you said you would use shop eggs. Maybe I'm putting humor where there isn't but I'm getting a great laugh anyway. I also never realized hash was made with corned beef. Interesting. Now if I can just stop laughing.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's funny tessa - actually i put the ww recipes in for you guys - at 115 pounds i need to eat hot fudge sundaes everyday. unfortunately i would not gain any weight - it just won't materialize. wish i knew the secret - i would let you in on it.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Sam, thanks for the recipes, I will be trying both next week. I can't help thinking if you carry on eating all these recipes you will soon have the true Cassius "lean & hungry look". Julian is like that & when he is sticking his pointed elbows into me I start thinking "let me have about me men that are fat" but I don't tell him, he'd just eat more & stay slim. You can have no idea how irritating this is to a woman who has spent half her life trying to lose weight. Ha, ha.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma sherry - how good of you to stop by for a cuppa - we are so glad you did. we are looking forward to see a lot more of you so be sure to stop by as often as you can. we'll be looking for you.

sam

enjoy the grandson



grandma sherry said:


> Good morning all. Have stayed in the background of the TP since joining this forum, but last week I couldn't find it and felt lost. Missed you all. I enjoy your chats, usually get them in Saturday's forum - seems to be a days behind up here in Canada. Have to go now, my almost 2 year old grandson is coming for the night. Won't be knitting much today but will be having fun. Bye for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

esponga - good to see you this morning - i'm with you on the weather - i am so ready for it to be warm.

we hope you make the knitting tea party a regular stop when you are on your computer - we would love having you stop for a cuppa and some conversation on a regular basis. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Esponga said:


> I have to live through all of you with beautiful weather, here in Alberta its very windy cold and snowing yet again! Working this weekend but the recipes sound wonderful, of course my husband wouldn't like them!! Next week I am off to Billy Elliot with my daughter and out for dinner, can't remember the last time I was out for dinner!!! Hope it warms up soon right now its -20 celsius and a wind chill of -25 c what the h..........till hopefully a warmer next week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ptofvalerie for the description - do you use the fireplace at all? love the front of your cottage - is that the road out front? in some of the older sections of cities like philadelphia you will find row houses where the front door is right on the sidewalk.

do you have a small garden in the back where you can sit outside?

sam

thanks for sharing the pictures



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers. I have enjoyed learning about the traditional meals served in many US homes on St. Patrick's Day and see that corned beef and cabbage are great favourites. We don't have a recognised 'dish of the day' here in the north although in many southern counties, dinner will include colcannon, which is creamed boiled potato incorporating finely chopped spring green cabbage and usually with bacon rather than beef. I often serve 'champ' that being creamed, boiled potato with lots of finely chopped scallions (green or spring onions, the name depending on where one lives). The boiled potatoes are mashed and creamed using a little milk and a lot of butter. Then to eat, one makes a well in the mountain of champ and adds more butter. Lovely with fried bacon.
> 
> Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink, of raising a glass of one's favourite to the Saint's name. We all hope that St Patrick will 'turn up the warm side of his gravestone' and bring in the better weather. I hope most sincerely that he does that very thing this year as it is snowing presently!! In church tomorrow, many congregations will sing the uplifting hymn 'St. Patrick's Breastplate' and it is quite difficult as the tune and metre are not regular. When a girl at Victoria College in Belfast, we sang it at Assembly and Morning Prayer each year and the thought of 600 young girls' voices singing it with enthusiasm brings tears of sentiment. Many families get together on the evening of St. Patrick's Day and sing the old songs, no matter that one can't sing a note. 'If you're Irish', 'Coortin' in the kitchen' and 'Galway bay' are favourites and hopefully one or two of the young ones will dance for us.
> 
> For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> HandyFamily---what a beautiful scarf. Very creative.
> 
> Valerie--Enjoyed St. Patrick's Breastplate. Another favorite of mine is the version by the English composer John Rutter....contemporary but so lovely. His setting of the Gaelic Blessing is also beautiful.


ChristEl!! I have met John Rutter. Honestly. I kid you not! It was on Rembrance Sunday 2009 and in the Chapel of Magdalene College, Cambridge (I had a fellowship there that year). The Colleger choir were to sing Rutter's Requiem and none of them knew that the great man HIMSELF would be in the congregation until he was welcomed by the Chaplain. I was nearly beside myself with excitement. The Chapel Choir sang beautifully. They aren't famous like King's or St John's choirs but they're very good. John Rutter, who is every inch the gentleman praised them for their sensitivite rendition. The congregation was close to tears by then. John and his wife dined in Hall and joined the Fellowship in the Combination Room after dinner, where I met both. Such kind people, the Rutters and that memory is so precious. I hope you are happy to be included in the memory, as an extension in time of a special evening.

I am so glad to be back in Belfast. There was no warning of snow but by mid-afternoon, the rain had turned to sleet and then suddenly to heavy snow. I decided to drive the 27 miles back home there and then and as I drove north, the weather worsened. The road from Donaghadee to Bangor, where my younger daughter and her family live, were treacherous and traffic moved slowly, thank Goodness. I'm going to get into my night clothes, grab my knitting and a glass of red wine and watch 'Foyle's War' on television. That is a great detective series set in WWII.

Affectionately


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ptofvalerie - it does sound quite rousing.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Here is the link to the words and music of 'St Patrick's Breastplate:
> 
> http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/s/t/stpatric.htm
> 
> The metrical version was written by Mrs Cecil Alexander, wife of the Dean of st Columba's of the city of Derry, better known for having written 'There is a green hill far away' and' Once in Royal David's City'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always called that kind of door a "dutch door" - don't know if you can buy them anymore or not.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The road is indeed right outside the door and I see my neighbours all the time, which is a blessing. The garden at the back is long and thin and well planted. Once the daffodils are in flower, I'll post a photograph. We used the fireplace all the time when George, my beloved husband was alive but the 'draw' in the chimney is erratic. I suspect that this is because the wee house in now sandwiched between two others that started out the same size and that have been doubled in height so the air circulation isn't great. If the living room then gets smokey, the air bothers my asthma. The family can use the fire at any time and the place smells lovely when we burn turf.

Now off to my knitting needles and that glass of wine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely scarf handifamily - just lovely. hope david is back in the pink of health.

and it goes without saying that we are really glad to see you - we have been mentioning that it had been a while since we had seen you. hopefully you will have time to visit us a little more often - at least we hope so.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs and soothing loving energy to you pontuf - i bet they are having a great time.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ruthann - i'm with you - hawaii - or anyplace it is warm sounds good now.

sam



ruthann1942 said:


> My mother, MIL and I went to England, Scotland and France about 20 yrs ago and loved it. Loved the cottages and architectural styles of buildings. Part of the trip we stayed in a castle outside of York where my son was living and working. Enjoyed York very much and Scotland. Paris was great too except the waitress at the hotel we stayed at didn't speak English and we didn't speak French. Little problem there but a person at another table helped us to order breakfast. So kind of them. It was a wonderful trip and would go back again even though there are many other places in the world I would like to go to. Right now it is Hawaii because it is warm there. We live in Michigan one of the northern states and it is 28 degrees here today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

foyle's war is one of my favorite serier - very well done.

it sounds like you have lived/are living a very interesting life profvalerie.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily---what a beautiful scarf. Very creative.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Valerie--Enjoyed St. Patrick's Breastplate. Another favorite of mine is the version by the English composer John Rutter....contemporary but so lovely. His setting of the Gaelic Blessing is also beautiful.[/quote]

ChristEl!! I have met John Rutter. Honestly. I kid you not! It was on Rembrance Sunday 2009 and in the Chapel of Magdalene College, Cambridge (I had a fellowship there that year). The Colleger choir were to sing Rutter's Requiem and none of them knew that the great man HIMSELF would be in the congregation until he was welcomed by the Chaplain. I was nearly beside myself with excitement. The Chapel Choir sang beautifully. They aren't famous like King's or St John's choirs but they're very good. John Rutter, who is every inch the gentleman praised them for their sensitivite rendition. The congregation was close to tears by then. John and his wife dined in Hall and joined the Fellowship in the Combination Room after dinner, where I met both. Such kind people, the Rutters and that memory is so precious. I hope you are happy to be included in the memory, as an extension in time of a special evening.

I am so glad to be back in Belfast. There was no warning of snow but by mid-afternoon, the rain had turned to sleet and then suddenly to heavy snow. I decided to drive the 27 miles back home there and then and as I drove north, the weather worsened. The road from Donaghadee to Bangor, where my younger daughter and her family live, were treacherous and traffic moved slowly, thank Goodness. I'm going to get into my night clothes, grab my knitting and a glass of red wine and watch 'Foyle's War' on television. That is a great detective series set in WWII.

Affectionately[/quote]

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful memory. You have described it so beautifully. I have loved John Rutter's music since DH and I were in a choir which performed his "Gloria." It is so nice to hear something personal about him.
Here is a link to his Gaelic Blessing, in case anyone would like to sample his work:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the bunny pattern agnes - very cute.
> 
> i have a number of great nieces and nephews - rarely see them though - in fact they are of an age i could be a great great uncle. don't think i will ever see my great grandchildren although i wish i could be a fly on the wall to watch alexis with her teenage daughter - since she poo poos our worries and concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not long back from a very wet day out in Glasgow with 'the girls' (not one of us without a bus pass! :lol: ) :lol: 
Have managed to catch up at last - boy, we are a chatty lot!
Sorlenna, glad Dh is back working after his accident.
Julie, that yukka gets better and better!
Strawberry, Happy belated birthday!
Agnes, congratulations! I'm sure being a great gran will be every bit as good as being a gran.
Marianne, glad to hear C is keeping you under control! :roll: :thumbup:
Valerie, that looks like a lovely cottage you have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful day here in Texas and supposedly a couple more. Love these comfy temperatures. Corned beef is one of my favorites, but looks as if we might have Shepherd's Pie on Sunday. I am making a brownie recipe I saw online that has Bailey's Irish Cream in the brownies as well as the frosting. Hope they are as good as they sound. Lasagne in the crockpot sounds like a winner and of course, the chicken recipe as well. Take care everyone and hope you all have some pleasant weather to enjoy. It is lovely seeing blossoms on trees and the spring flowers that have "sprung".


So beautiful. Mine has a couple of babies around the bottom and I'm wondering if I could transplant them. Does anyone know? I don't want to damage the mother plant though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> ...


Belated Happy Birthday, Strawberry. I wasn't on yesterday so missed your birthday. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sundara is having their sock group on sale now - just on sale - no savings sale - but the yarns are to die for.

sam

http://www.sundarayarn.com/pages/sundara-yarn-sock-collection


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the veggie lasagna recipe.
> 
> It's so good to chat with all of you again. DH took me away for a belated 47th anniversary getaway. Typical as we were married in January and had our honeymoon in March too. I'll attach some photos of where he took me. Just one night but such a beautiful place to spend a night in the Fingerlakes.
> 
> ...


That looks like such a romantic hideway. We used to spend a lot of time in the finger lakes but I can't remember seeing this place.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers. I have enjoyed learning about the traditional meals served in many US homes on St. Patrick's Day and see that corned beef and cabbage are great favourites. We don't have a recognised 'dish of the day' here in the north although in many southern counties, dinner will include colcannon, which is creamed boiled potato incorporating finely chopped spring green cabbage and usually with bacon rather than beef. I often serve 'champ' that being creamed, boiled potato with lots of finely chopped scallions (green or spring onions, the name depending on where one lives). The boiled potatoes are mashed and creamed using a little milk and a lot of butter. Then to eat, one makes a well in the mountain of champ and adds more butter. Lovely with fried bacon.
> 
> Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink, of raising a glass of one's favourite to the Saint's name. We all hope that St Patrick will 'turn up the warm side of his gravestone' and bring in the better weather. I hope most sincerely that he does that very thing this year as it is snowing presently!! In church tomorrow, many congregations will sing the uplifting hymn 'St. Patrick's Breastplate' and it is quite difficult as the tune and metre are not regular. When a girl at Victoria College in Belfast, we sang it at Assembly and Morning Prayer each year and the thought of 600 young girls' voices singing it with enthusiasm brings tears of sentiment. Many families get together on the evening of St. Patrick's Day and sing the old songs, no matter that one can't sing a note. 'If you're Irish', 'Coortin' in the kitchen' and 'Galway bay' are favourites and hopefully one or two of the young ones will dance for us.
> 
> For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


I love your cottage Valerie.

Happy Belated Birthday Strawberry!

I just got home about an hour ago and have been trying to catch up. Glenn and I were out of the house running errands at 9 and we didn't get home until 2. Then I was busy putting a salad together and then started reading on page 6 and I'm up to 12 out of 16 so thought I'd better post something in case I get side-tracked again. It has been rainy and windy here it is about 50 degrees but feels like 35 with the cold wind. I'm glad that I don't have to go out again. Maybe I can get some knitting done today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not long back from a very wet day out in Glasgow with 'the girls' (not one of us without a bus pass! :lol: ) :lol:
> Have managed to catch up at last - boy, we are a chatty lot!
> Sorlenna, glad Dh is back working after his accident.
> Julie, that yukka gets better and better!
> ...


We have a wet day too, although it won't be enough to break the drought, it is a welcome change. Ringo just poked his nose out the door, and surprisingly decided it was nicer inside than out. My chrysanthemums that are usually flowering by now- look like giving it a miss this year. I do so hope this is the turn to autumn, so I will have more energy.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.


First I want to Thank everyone for wishing me a Happy Birthday. That made me feel so good when I got on today.

The Yucca Julie is so beautiful. Lurker your knitting is fantastic. I love Darowil knitted sock and the lovely leg Woo hoo. I just love everyone here. You all are so wonderful.

I'm off to try to catch up with the rest of the posts. Chat later.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Weekends like this one make me appreciate my job even more. Had a leisurely drive up to Nashville. Tried to stay off the interstate as much as possible. Unfortunately couldn't take the Natchez Trace Parkway from Tupelo to Nashville because of a no commercial vehicles sign. One day, I want to drive the whole thing. 
I love having a job that lets me see the country. Most of the time it is truck stops and WalMart parking lots! Semi kidding! I see the wrongful things that Mother Nature does and also the not so great things that man does. But they balance out. Man is getting better. I see the beauty in the cut out sides of the mountains for a road, the snow/ice covering the trees, the wonxerful buildings that have been erected. Drove through downtown N'ville today. Haven't done that before. Sitting in a truckstop that was flooded when the river overflowed. Came through here just afterwards. Saw a river where a road was and people on top of their home. The people here really stepped up to the plate and helped one another. As far as I remember, there was no looting. Seeing it today, I can hardly believe it wasn't that long ago. 
Happy birthday to anyone celebrating one this week. The pics of the cottage were lovely. As with others, I am so glad of our diverse backgrounds. I may never leave the States but feel that I have traveled. To the woman who will be a great grandmother this year, it is great seeing the next generation born. Love my two GGSs to pieces. Wish I saw them more but then again it is probably best. They would be doublely spoiled! 
Working on the head of the second rabbit so will sign off for now.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Handifamily, I love the scarf! you did a fantastic job it is so unique . I would like to make this one for sure. Where did you find the pattern? I hope David is better.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> 
> sam, i am like heidi's bunch, had corned beef once not that big a fan, i do like a good reubun, i think cause you taste the s. kraut most. but i love a fried spam sandwich, with mustard. bj snarls his nose, of course i snarl mine at him when he eats livers, gizzards, yuk! so each to their own.
> this has been a unusual wk. i cleaned at church and then came home and cooked meat loaf and stuff to go with it, then maddi and i went out in the yard and worked picking up limbs, sticks and hauling over the fence for the city to pick up. so i didn't go see sister that day, i had been all the days before, then yesterday, i walked down there and when they brought her back from dialysis, i have never seen her like this before, i really thought we were at the end. her whole body was wet with sweat, her eyes were glassy and the pupils were almost the size of the colored part, and she just kept moving her eyes side to side and not responding to anything. they told me her amonia level (should be 19) was over 250, so several folks got in there and they got hold of a dr on call and things started happening, they had to give the med by enema to get it into her system. they told us now was when they needed the dnr papers and my power of attorny. scared my neice to death, so i got her calmed down, i called the other neice to let her know what was going on, saw no need for her to leave work, i am not a alarmest, i called mom and let her in on what was happening, she had her hands full with dad, he had the stomach bug and was so sick. i talked to other sister from nashville, but told her i would let her know if she needed to come home. it was crazy for a while, finally the amonia level started to come down some, and we got her cleaned up and a fan blowing on her and they (i have not understood it yet the why of it) stopped her pain meds, neice stayed with her last nite, and said she cried all nite with her leg hurting her, the one that was opened up and just sewn up last wk. neice handled it, i was prepared to dash back down if needed, its all of maybe 2 min from the hosp to my house. anyway, i got around and went down at 6 this morn, i have just came in, she is so much better, they are trying something else to see if it will keep the amonia level down, when its up, it affects the function of thebrain, and i am saying she was almost a gonner. today, she was telling everyone who came into the room if she ever was ugly to them, she never meant it. so i finally told her to try to rest, everyone knew she was talking rambles, she did tell me that she knew we didn't always see eye to eye but she loved me, i told her i always loved her, even when i wanted to chop her head off and hand it to her. so i think she knew how close it came. neice had me have a "talk" with one of the nurses over a couple things that went on in the night, so don't think it will happen again, and i was nice about it. but she got my point. so i may or not be popping back in, i just try to sorta keep up. love the new ones, always interesting. love and prayers to all.
> oh, marianne, i would have driven the 2 hrs if we had time to plan it to meet and visit with you when you were in Little rock last week. but i know you had lots to handle. sooooo later all


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


Dear Pontuf, I'm so sorry for you having a tough year since your beloved father passed. But you can feel some comfort like you said he is with your dear mother. Hugs.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the socks and the scarf----great work; I've done neither of these yet, but getting the itch to do so.
> 
> Now have two more places on my bucket list to visit --- Fingerlakes in NY (great place and congrats on your anniversary) and the Irish coast - or anywhere in Ireland for that matter...looks so cozy and welcoming and to imagine the sea sounds and smells makes it seem idylic.
> 
> ...


Have you noticed that the bucket list keeps growing! Just like Julie's Yucca!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, I love the pictures of your gettaway, it's just beautiful. 

Handy Family, I love your scarf, just beautiful. So glad that David is on the mend, it's so hard on little ones to be really sick like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, In Texas, our clothes washing machine was set up to drain into the garden, it worked great, don't know if that is a possibility for you but it's one idea.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your culture and somewhere in my lineage ( being Irish ) and your lovely home. I truly enjoyed reading about it. I appreciate it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Valerie--Enjoyed St. Patrick's Breastplate. Another favorite of mine is the version by the English composer John Rutter....contemporary but so lovely. His setting of the Gaelic Blessing is also beautiful.


ChristEl!! I have met John Rutter. Honestly. I kid you not! It was on Rembrance Sunday 2009 and in the Chapel of Magdalene College, Cambridge (I had a fellowship there that year). The Colleger choir were to sing Rutter's Requiem and none of them knew that the great man HIMSELF would be in the congregation until he was welcomed by the Chaplain. I was nearly beside myself with excitement. The Chapel Choir sang beautifully. They aren't famous like King's or St John's choirs but they're very good. John Rutter, who is every inch the gentleman praised them for their sensitivite rendition. The congregation was close to tears by then. John and his wife dined in Hall and joined the Fellowship in the Combination Room after dinner, where I met both. Such kind people, the Rutters and that memory is so precious. I hope you are happy to be included in the memory, as an extension in time of a special evening.

I am so glad to be back in Belfast. There was no warning of snow but by mid-afternoon, the rain had turned to sleet and then suddenly to heavy snow. I decided to drive the 27 miles back home there and then and as I drove north, the weather worsened. The road from Donaghadee to Bangor, where my younger daughter and her family live, were treacherous and traffic moved slowly, thank Goodness. I'm going to get into my night clothes, grab my knitting and a glass of red wine and watch 'Foyle's War' on television. That is a great detective series set in WWII.

Affectionately[/quote]

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful memory. You have described it so beautifully. I have loved John Rutter's music since DH and I were in a choir which performed his "Gloria." It is so nice to hear something personal about him.
Here is a link to his Gaelic Blessing, in case anyone would like to sample his work:





Isn't that a beautiful rendition of the Gaelic Blessingris, ChrisEl. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1What a wonderful place. I'm sure you had a grand time.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not long back from a very wet day out in Glasgow with 'the girls' (not one of us without a bus pass! :lol: ) :lol:
> Have managed to catch up at last - boy, we are a chatty lot!
> Sorlenna, glad Dh is back working after his accident.
> Julie, that yukka gets better and better!
> ...


Isn't just lovely that we can be part of each others' lives, no matter how many miles separate us. We are blessed by each other.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could always lay a sheet on the floor and pin it through the carpet - unless you have hardwood floors and then you could use finishing nails. NOT
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have used the floor, but with the cats/people walking around here and floor space at a premium, I am not sure where to put it!



KateB said:


> Sorlenna, glad Dh is back working after his accident.


I think you mean Poledra. 

Earlier today, I got a call from the bank; it seems someone was trying to charge a hair/nail salon fee (in Mississippi) to my card...I'm so glad my bank is good about that, but now I'm wondering how the number got loose--I've placed 3 online orders lately, one with Amazon, one with Joanns, and one with KnitPicks, who admitted their system had been hacked last year but assured all of us that it was fixed (I did not order anything during that time and do not allow any sites to store my info). Of course, the card is cancelled and the charge is already off my account, but I will have to wait a few days for a new card now. Sigh. I thought I'd let y'all know just in case. Good thing I don't plan to shop any more for quite a while (likely until Christmas!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal, what a week you've had! I'm sorry your sister's having such a time of it, and I hope you are also remembering to take care of you in the midst of all that's going on. Prayers for you all.

HandyFamily, glad you're back and that your little one is better--chicken pox is no fun at all for moms or babes.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie,
> ...


I too love all your posts, and the pics of your cottage. My youngest son married a sweet lass from Ireland. She is from Derry. We visited Ireland in 2000, would love to go back one day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a lovely looking palce Angora.
Looks like we wil be going away for a couple as a family for our 30th in early April. David wants to take the girls to see the family places and people he found for his Mum and aunt and is talking of the first weekend in April which is straight after our anniversary.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Southern Gal, you have my sympathy with the ongoing illness of your DSis, I know how hard it is to cope with & carry on with everything else in your life. I admire you for the way you cope, & keep the church clean & comfort your nieces, it can't be easy so you deserve a pat on the back & I will keep you a place in my prayers.

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for sharing your culture and somewhere in my lineage ( being Irish ) and your lovely home. I truly enjoyed reading about it. I appreciate it.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

truthandlight said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


A Derry girl. She being form this year's European City of Culture. None better than a beautiful girl from 'lovely Derry on the banks of the Foyle'. Sleep well, dear friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great looking cottage. Love the door- hadn't realsied why they are like that how sensible. 
I keep telling daivd that we need blinds that go from the bottom up rather then the top down so we can cover the bottom part of the windpws (which are actually glass doors) to keep the sun off them and still let light in for much of the day. But all shading overs the top first and that is the part of the window that gets the least sun on it. 

I've spent on eweek in Ireland and lvoed it. Maybe one day I get back! and now we know where some family live so I would be able to chase them up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo me too I'm glad you enjoyed your getaway!
> ...


From what I saw they would have been in there laughing with us. Wasn't snooty, surprisingly. You can even go in the dining room with your robe if you go to the spa except for the evening meal and then it is still casual or formal only if you want.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would stop in. David made me tuna casserole and banana pudding all homemade for my B.day. This is the first time he's cooked for me in 33years of marriage. I was so impressed. He didn't want me to do anything just the laundry so I really felt special today.
> ...


Wow, that was a special birthday. Happy Belated Birthday to you and glad it was so lovely.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

SouthernGal, My heart goes out to you and yours. I do not know what I would do if anything would happen with my sister. You help with the church and support you niece. I send healing prayers to you and your family.

{{Hugs}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Well, David is 5.5 - but this was a tough one for him, with the temperature and pustule all over - including internally, so... guess he needed mommy...


Yes they need Mummy when they are sick. A few years ago my DD who was in mid twenties at the time needed to come to Mummy when she had Chicken Pox. We knew how nasty it was when she asked me to put stuff on her back. She hates having her back touched for any reason at all and so for her to ask for me to rub it the back must have felt terrible.

The scarf is lovely


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear fromyou Angora; have missed you lately. Glad you had such a lovely getaway. It looks like a very romantic place to stay.


Missed you too and yes, it is quite a romantic getaway, but I can also picture it as a girl getaway too. My DIL told me about it and she went there for an all girl's getaway.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

ptofValerie,

I hope you have a good sleep and catch you soon. I'm so happy you joined our family along with our other newbies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. A week or so ago, you asked that I post photographs of my cottage in Ballyhalbert on the County Down coast. Herewith, the front of the house, showing the traditional half-door that served well to keep the young children in and the hens out. The living room, with the traditional 'crook and crane' fireplace. It was the source of heat and the means of cooking. I'm glad I have a kitchen as part of the extension we built seven years ago. The cottage was built 1820-30 and from loccaly available material such as big stones off the beach and re-used ships timbers.
> For tomorrow, the greeting 'the top of the morning to you', the reply being 'the rest of the day to yourself'.


Oh how I love those photos. It looks like an absolutely wonderful place to spend your time. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Handyfamily I love your scarf. I have not seen one like it. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Valerie, I sure would like to see you house but I know I will never make it to your beautiful country. Anyway I can dream.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Funny Sam, made me chuckle at the picture in my mind.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Good morning all. Have stayed in the background of the TP since joining this forum, but last week I couldn't find it and felt lost. Missed you all. I enjoy your chats, usually get them in Saturday's forum - seems to be a days behind up here in Canada. Have to go now, my almost 2 year old grandson is coming for the night. Won't be knitting much today but will be having fun. Bye for now.


Welcome aboard, Sherry. You should have let us know you were here a couple of weeks ago so we could have wished you a happy birthday. So, a belated Happy Birthday and welcome to the KTP. Hope we'll see you again soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, I'm so glad they caught that charge as quickly as they did, Mississipi is a long way from New Mexico, that's for sure.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


He was a handsome fellow and I understand your missing him. My Dad passed away over 40 years ago and I still think of him often, especially around St. Patrick's Day. He was very proud of his Irish heritage. Always treasure the memories of your dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, I certainly hope things continue to improve for your Sister, and your Dad. It's wonderful that you are so close by and able to handle things like that in a calm manner. Hugs and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa, so thankful you survived Julian's help and the plunge into the yucca. Sounds like something out of a movie, but I can only begin to imagine the panic you and all felt as you headed for the road. Truly amazing you didn't ruin your hip surgery. I imagine the shop owner will never forget your visit. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie,
> ...


I have visited Ireland twice and it was incredibly beautiful and I loved the people. Think another visit is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


A handsome man and a year is still new. The missing is hard for sure. Big Hugs to you. A difficult anniversary for sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure wish I knew how to turn the pic right side up!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, thanks for the veggie lasagna recipe.
> ...


It has been built some time in the last 10 years. Was opened in 2000. In looking this up for you I read that they are opening one up in the Boston area too. This one is up the hill from Skaneateles Lake about 2 min. on the main road west of where the Sherwood Inn is. It is set back in and you can't see the lake from there. You see a sign for it but could drive right by it and not see it. I also read that the buildings are reminiscent of a French winery.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Sure wish I knew how to turn the pic right side up!


I couldn't figure that out either but your hat is great!
I'm sure the music teacher will love it. What a thoughtful thing to do.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam, glad for the new tea party. I'm wondering if anyone is going to make corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy's day..and if so, do they have any hints or ideas on how to make it special. I've got the corned beef and cabbage, think it will go in a crockpot.
> It is beautiful spring weather here and as it is in the 70s today, I'm worried that the apricot tree will, again, bloom and then be frozen before any tiny fruit can set on.


Making corned beef and cabbage too, what I like best is before serving I make a glaze of mustard and brown sugar and pop it in the oven for a half hour, yummy!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally landed enough to check in here & catch up.

darowil - those are neat socks & really nice in green.

Lurker2 - you have my sympathy in re: the drought. It was so bad here last year or so that I thought we would be put on Level 3 restrictions: no watering any outside plants, limited water use inside, etc. Have your trees started whistling for the dogs yet? >.<

ptofValerie - I love the pictures of the cottage. It makes me want to visit Ireland even more that I do. I also love Foyle's War. I don't think that I have seen all of them yet, but I love the ones that I have seen.

HandyFamily - what an awesome scarf!

Sorlenna - I'm glad your bank caught those odd charges before any real damage was done.

Pammie - I love that music hat. If my SIL wasn't on my "do not knit" list, I would consider making one for her. (crass comments get you now-where, sister...)

I tried making progress on my 1861 mittens, but I messed up somewhere & had to completely frog it back out (no life-line). I'm trying it again, but with bigger needles so I can see what's going on & get that technique down before I go back to the size 1 needles.

All this talk of Ireland, St. Patrick's Day and the hymns makes me want to go look up the traditional Irish music to listen to...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Star of the County Down: 




Rose of Tralee - 




The Rose Of Mooncoin - 




An Irish Lullaby:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the progress of the yucca! 4 pm Saturday March 16th, 2013.
> ...


We have at least one variety of yuca here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you could always lay a sheet on the floor and pin it through the carpet - unless you have hardwood floors and then you could use finishing nails. NOT
> ...


Sorlenna, I was searching to find what accident had happened. Glad all is ok and happy that Poledra's husband is back to work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When we got home from our getaway there were four messages from the credit card fraud department. Turns out it was "ALL" us from our weekend...thank goodness. Sorry that you had fraud on your card too. Had that a few months ago here too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Southern Gal you have so much on you right now. Please know that you are in my prayers as are your sister, dad and entire family. May God bless you and yours and bring a quick healing to all that need it. I hope you can find a bit of time just for you to soak in some peace.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


Thoughts and prayers with you today. I have one of those " signature days" coming up later this month--they are not easy. Concentrate on the good memories-- I'm sure there are many.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable! I just know he will like it. I'm going to visit Ravelry and get that pattern for sure.


pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily---what a beautiful scarf. Very creative.
> ...


I like Michael Kitchen a lot and I missed Sam when she left the driving job.

Did you know that years ago John Rutter's son was killed on his way home from choir practice?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


So sorry for your loss, Pontuf. I feel the same way about my mom...she is with my dad and the rest of her family now


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


Oooops, I did it again...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf it has been a bit over 20 years since my dad passed and a bit over 10 since mom passed. I still miss them and at time get a bit weepy. When you think of how much they (parents) impact us it is certainly no wonder we miss them regardless of how long it may have been and certainly one year is not very long. Please picture this {{{hug}}} as my way of sharing your feelings and offering comfort.

HandyFamily the scarf is wonderful. I've seen some similar yarns and have wondered about trying them. Was it difficult to manage that type of yarn? The results certainly are pretty.

Today I pretty much slept away the day. Stayed up too late, slept extremely late and then took a nap! So, I'll probably be up late again after so much sleep. Plan on putting on the corned beef, potatoes, & cabbage sometime early early morning in the crockpot. Embarassed I spent so much time sleeping but figure I must have needed it. DH bless his heart took a modified version of my grocery list and when shopping for me.

*Sam* I know you are going to be teaching the wingspan shawl class; isn't that correct? Can you tell me when it is scheduled for and what *type of yarn and how much*? My LYS is having a sale on everything this weekend (Sun. the last day) and I was hoping to maybe pick up the yarn for it then to save a little. Here's a big THANK YOU in advance.

I know I'm forgetting something I wanted to comment on...oh well, if I remember I'll just post again. Not like I'll be going to bed anytime soon. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > What about htis pair? seems a waste though I must admit.
> ...


Thanks Sharon- I just had a day in bed- I think all the nights not sleeping finally caught up with me! I now have a mass of reading to do to catch up on what people have been talking about. It was pouring rain mid-day but is back to a misty drizzle. Time for a late lunch!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes...Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandmother!!!!

Rookie Retiree...If you ever do make it up this way you have to visit some of the wineries too. Maybe we could have a real cuppa' together.

Ptofvalerie...So glad you are safely home after that harrowing drive. Your descriptions of life in Ireland and your experiences are wonderful. Quite enjoy them as I would a nice glass of wine, knitting needles and Foyle's War.

Handy Family...Chicken Pox, oh no. Poor little guy. That must have been difficult to watch him be so sick. Lovely scarf.

Kate B...Totally understand about the brother. My brother was the same way and he got paid back by his daughter too. Payback time for sure.

Pammie...What a wonderful and appropriate gift. Great Job and those needles must've been smoking.

Sassafrass...Looking forward to those petroglyph photos and that hummus, avocado and onion sandwich...Mmmmmm. Sounds so good.

Nittergma...I'm with you. Laughing is good for us and we find lots of it on here.

Ohio Kathy...What fun with all your traveling but I would be so exhausted. I always loved traveling though and think it is so wonderful for you to do that. Sounds like you enjoy it.

Lurker...Is that yucca blossom up to the roof? That is one gorgeous plant. Don't think I have ever seen one in bloom. Hope you get some rain but not so much that you flood.

Gwenie...Can't wait to see the rest of the sock. It looks like a great color and lovely knitting. Darowil will be so proud of you.

Darowil...You made some beautiful socks teacher. Hmmmm, not sure why it would seem a waste. Must be missing something? Hmmmm, maybe it is referring to the horse yarn bombing.

Good night to all. Think of you all with love. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love the socks and the scarf----great work; I've done neither of these yet, but getting the itch to do so.
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, In Texas, our clothes washing machine was set up to drain into the garden, it worked great, don't know if that is a possibility for you but it's one idea.


I was thinking of catching as much as I can in my buckets!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Remembered two things I wanted to post...the first picture is of a mug DH brought home to me today. He said it was to help me think of how sweet Alfred Kitty is when I'm knitting. LOL Second picture is of the extremely simple boot style slippers I made this past Thursday. I'm including the pattern just in case anyone wants a super simple and quick gift to make. You can wear them cuffed also.

Now onto the pattern!

Easy One Piece Slippers

Sz 11 needles
Bulky weight yarn
Cast on 50 stitches.

Knit for 5 inches.

Cast off 13 stitches for the next 2 rows

Cast off 2 stitches for the next 2 rows

Knit for 3-4 more inches (depending on sz of foot)

Next row k2tog
Knit to end

Sew end shut with tapestry needle. (like you would to the top of a hat)

Seam up back and front of slippers.

*MY Modification:* Where it says to knit 3-4 more inches instead I knit the length of my hand from base of palm to tip of middle finger then added 2 inches. For most people the hand measurement will equal the length of your foot from heal to ball of foot. 
I then continued as the pattern is written.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Finally landed enough to check in here & catch up.
> 
> darowil - those are neat socks & really nice in green.
> 
> ...


The dogs oblige from time to time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Big hugs back and thanks for the wonderful idea....I have a friend who keeps asking us to come to see them in NY and my SIL family is all from there and my DB and she keeps asking us to go up there with them so we have many reasons to head that way...one of these days we'll make t happen....would love both a glass of wine and cuppa with you and yours.



Angora1 said:


> Agnes...Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandmother!!!!
> 
> Rookie Retiree...If you ever do make it up this way you have to visit some of the wineries too. Maybe we could have a real cuppa' together.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no....have been thinking of you.....stay safe. Have you been able to visit with Fale?



Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Agnes...Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandmother!!!!
> 
> Rookie Retiree...If you ever do make it up this way you have to visit some of the wineries too. Maybe we could have a real cuppa' together.
> 
> ...


It is about to the height of the eaves, just looks like it is roof height!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2 - you have my sympathy in re: the drought. It was so bad here last year or so that I thought we would be put on Level 3 restrictions: no watering any outside plants, limited water use inside, etc. Have your trees started whistling for the dogs yet?
> ...


LOL. I'll have to post the "you know it's hot in Texas" list to you sometime. It would be the same but for New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....have been thinking of you.....stay safe. Have you been able to visit with Fale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


That sounds really great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *MY Modification:* Where it says to knit 3-4 more inches instead I knit the length of my hand from base of palm to tip of middle finger then added 2 inches. For most people the hand measurement will equal the length of your foot from heal to ball of foot.
> I then continued as the pattern is written.


Wonder where you learnt that from?

They look nice and simple. Jus the type of thing my MIL needs- if she remembers she has them!

Hadn't realised I hadn't posted the next posting yet when I talked of MILs memory so the comment on her forgetting the socks doesn't make as much sense!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.
> ...


Pontuff I hope the day is/was not too bad for you. Remember all the good things about your father- clearly you wil have many of them.
My FIL died the day after his birthday a year ago in just over a week. We are trying to work if MIL realises the dates and so whether she needs someone down there! One advantage of memory loss I guess. David will be down there the next weekend for Easter but the Monday and Tuesday will be tough for her ifshe remembers. She lives an 1 1/2 to 2 hours drive away and so it is not a case of popping in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Darowil...You made some beautiful socks teacher. Hmmmm, not sure why it would seem a waste. Must be missing something? Hmmmm, maybe it is referring to the horse yarn bombing.


Referring to heeling the plants- we wondered if if meant putting socks on th eplants and soemone aslked whether they would be green. So I flet that maybe these would be wasted on a plant. Not on my feet. If it was a degree or two cooler today I could wear them for St Patricks Day.
All the talk of corned beef and cabbage made me decide to geo and get some this morning (after all I need to use up the cabbage from the last time we had it only recentluy). So I went and by hte time I got home I decided I think I am getting a cold- so the food is in the slowcooker (never done it this way before) and I think I will just do nothing. Have someone coming for a couple of nights and I had inteneded tidying up the house- well maybe even some cleaning but now have no energy. Hopefully he is not too fussy!

When we were in Malaysia a few years ago the Church of England cathedral in a major city is called St Patricks while the Catholic church (cathedral?) is called Holy Trinity. We wondered why a non- Catholic church was called St. PAtricks. The naswer- the authorities got the names mixed up and gave pwrmission fo rthe Anglicans to have there cathedral called St. Patricks and the Catholics there church called Holy Trinity. So they needed to either accept the accidental name swap or miss on permission alltogether.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We just had a short sharp earthquake.


Are they a problem for you so far North?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We just had a short sharp earthquake.
> ...


First one I can remember for years- but no where in NZ is free of earthquake risk- the faultlines follow the whole country!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Adelaide is on a fault line and we have an occasional one- but never any damage that I am aware of (well my father slept through one as a teenager and didn't believe his siblings the next morning- even when he was shown the shattered mirror that fell off the wall, he just thought someone had dropped it. So I guess if you want to class a mirroor as damage there was some in that one.). Needed the newspaper to convince him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of postive energy southern gal - sounds like you are going to need it - hope you are doing good things for yourself and getting plenty of rest.

healing energy to your sister - did they give a reason they stopped her pain meds. at this stage of the game i wouldn't think they would worry about addiction.

i love ruben sandwiches - a little horseradish with it. good to find someone else that likes fried spam sandwiches. have you ever tried fried bologna - with some dark mustard - lettuce - very good - fresh tomato if you have it.

sa,



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know blinds like you want are available here darowil - maybe you could find them there.

sam



darowil said:


> What a great looking cottage. Love the door- hadn't realsied why they are like that how sensible.
> I keep telling daivd that we need blinds that go from the bottom up rather then the top down so we can cover the bottom part of the windpws (which are actually glass doors) to keep the sun off them and still let light in for much of the day. But all shading overs the top first and that is the part of the window that gets the least sun on it.
> 
> I've spent on eweek in Ireland and lvoed it. Maybe one day I get back! and now we know where some family live so I would be able to chase them up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading your posts. You seem so cheerful, friendly, and accepting that you just make me smile. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> It is 1 a.m. and I'm getting a bit sleepy so I'm heading to bed. All KTPers accept this {{{{{HUGS}}}} goodnight. Peace and positive thoughts sent from me to you! See you some tomorrow.


You are so sweet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - that is the greatest hat ever - what a good job. he is going to love it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > this is breathtaking and coming from a desert rat that is saying alot!!! luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgous blooms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - the class starts 18 april. the purple wingspan i made - i used about 850 yards on either 4 or 6 needles - cannot remember which. the pattern calls for 400m of tricoterie sock - 3.5cm needle - thats about a size 4 i think. it is all going to depend of the needle size and yarn - you could use sock yarn but i would still buy at least 800 yards - but then i have been known to "over kill" very often on various things - including the buying of yarn. i would rather have more than i need that i can take back or use for something else than to not have enough.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Pontuf it has been a bit over 20 years since my dad passed and a bit over 10 since mom passed. I still miss them and at time get a bit weepy. When you think of how much they (parents) impact us it is certainly no wonder we miss them regardless of how long it may have been and certainly one year is not very long. Please picture this {{{hug}}} as my way of sharing your feelings and offering comfort.
> 
> HandyFamily the scarf is wonderful. I've seen some similar yarns and have wondered about trying them. Was it difficult to manage that type of yarn? The results certainly are pretty.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know blinds like you want are available here darowil - maybe you could find them there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well I will do searching- I have all of winter to find them now- it makes so much sense. Thanks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you are ok?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofV
Traditional St. Patrick Day pursuits include 'drowning your shamrock' the practice of those whose Lenten Abstenance is alcholoic drink said:


> Love the photos. You have a lovely cottage. And thanks from me too for the history lesson. Its Sunday here so.. top of the morning to you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great "foot warmers" gwen - i need something to keep my feet warm.

love the cup - i have quite a collection also - heidi buys me one for christmas and sometimes for my birthday.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered two things I wanted to post...the first picture is of a mug DH brought home to me today. He said it was to help me think of how sweet Alfred Kitty is when I'm knitting. LOL Second picture is of the extremely simple boot style slippers I made this past Thursday. I'm including the pattern just in case anyone wants a super simple and quick gift to make. You can wear them cuffed also.
> 
> Now onto the pattern!
> 
> Easy One Piece Slippers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you are ok?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


So sorry Pontuf - it makes me sad for you. Luv-sandi


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Tomorrow I will say a prayer for my father..birthday 17th of March. James Patrick McGorian Jr His father was born in Ireland and traveled to America in 1860s. My father was James Patrick Jr and now there is a second, third, and fourth. My father did not marry until 59 years and I am the last child. He died when I was a teen. I know most or you have grandfathers his age. When I get the history here in US settled I will start researching his genealogy in Ireland. He changed the spelling of last name and fudged on date of birth so he could join the Army. St Pattys day is my daddys day... as we said as kids.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> gwen - the class starts 18 april. the purple wingspan i made - i used about 850 yards on either 4 or 6 needles - cannot remember which. the pattern calls for 400m of tricoterie sock - 3.5cm needle - thats about a size 4 i think. it is all going to depend of the needle size and yarn - you could use sock yarn but i would still buy at least 800 yards - but then i have been known to "over kill" very often on various things - including the buying of yarn. i would rather have more than i need that i can take back or use for something else than to not have enough.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am so excited about this class! I have been wanting to try the wingspan but was a bit intimidated by it. Having the class will be great! Thanks in advance Sam.

Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi just jumping in for a sec. Still catching up on pages. 
Lurker .. i hope that earthquake didnt cause damage.., and i do hope that your drought there breaks soon.

Love the photo of the scarf.. clever you, its very nice.

Also the music hat... looks great.

Gwenniepoo... Great slippers. I have copied the pattern. I reckon i could have a go at those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just jumping in for a sec. Still catching up on pages.
> Lurker .. i hope that earthquake didnt cause damage.., and i do hope that your drought there breaks soon.
> 
> Love the photo of the scarf.. clever you, its very nice.
> ...


Apparently there were two shakes in quick succession, but no damage. The rain is welcome, but not as much as we need- lets hope the temperatures stay lower!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well hi everyone. Have cuppa on board. I would say our cooler weather is really here now and gone a bit overboard today.. its only 17c which is a shock after the 30-39c all last week. We had good rain yest and last night. I have just put together a beef casserole and its in the oven. My mum loves it (and she needs extra iron as her levels are low) and i will put into containers to the freezer. I got some sad news today.. a very dear 92yrs family friend of ours passed away this morning. She had pneumonia and in hospital 3 weeks then had to into a nursing home. She was only there 1 week. She just passed in her sleep for which i am thankful.
So i have spent the early afternoon with her family. We have been lucky to have our mums to such a great age i know.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds so scary. I'm so sorry your sister and all of you are having to deal with this. You are in my thoughts SG.


Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal.... My thoughts are with you. I hope your sister will improve and do take time for yourself. Its very draining i know. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well hi everyone. Have cuppa on board. I would say our cooler weather is really here now and gone a bit overboard today.. its only 17c which is a shock after the 30-39c all last week. We had good rain yest and last night. I have just put together a beef casserole and its in the oven. My mum loves it (and she needs extra iron as her levels are low) and i will put into containers to the freezer. I got some sad news today.. a very dear 92yrs family friend of ours passed away this morning. She had pneumonia and in hospital 3 weeks then had to into a nursing home. She was only there 1 week. She just passed in her sleep for which i am thankful.
> So i have spent the early afternoon with her family. We have been lucky to have our mums to such a great age i know.


well if we had 17 instead of 22 I would hav emy green socks on. Up to 34 on Wednesday and around high 20 to low 30s rest of the week after today. And no rain to speak of- a little fell yesterday but I doubt if it was even enough to register.
Sorry about the family friend. While its to be expected at that age it is still hard on those left behind- especially if she had not been particularly unwell before-which as she only went onto nursing home after the pneumonia could well be the case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > well if we had 17 instead of 22 I would hav emy green socks on. Up to 34 on Wednesday and around high 20 to low 30s rest of the week after today. And no rain to speak of- a little fell yesterday but I doubt if it was even enough to register.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone from oz know would it be time now to plant aqualega seeds. I want to give them a go, but not sure should i wait a bit longer. I know its Autumn but the weather doesnt really know it yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Does anyone from oz know would it be time now to plant aqualega seeds. I want to give them a go, but not sure should i wait a bit longer. I know its Autumn but the weather doesnt really know it yet.


I would be waiting then!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Woke very early so have been catching up.....SG you must take time to care for yourself as well as your relatives. I feel for you having so much to deal with. Valerie, your photos and informative posts are wonderful. Hope you don't get aftershocks, earthquakes seem so scary to me as we do not experience more than the tiniest ones in UK, and these are so rare that they hit the national news! Love the slipper pattern &photo, Gwenie, And the wonderful ode to joy hat, Pammie...sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you're going to have/ are having a lovely Sunday.
We have a Bangladeshi couple staying with us in Alderney at present. We have known the husband for a while, he works at the Indian restaurant here and also checks on our house whilst we are away. He married 4 years ago, but had only seen his wife for a month each year!! It's so hard for them, as he needs to work here to support the extended family. His wife is lovely, inside and out; very beautiful in her shalwar chemises, and so thoughtful and kind, but understandably nervous at leaving her hometown travel right across the world all on her own. She's been here a week now and arrived just before all the blizzards. We have been taking her out and about around the island, and she is constantly amazed by how many people know who her husband is, and therefore who she is. It's one of the perils/ benefits of working somewhere that everyone uses in such a small community. We have been invited to various homes for a cup of tea, or to join them for coffee in a cafe etc, and went to the Jumble Sale yesterday, which attracts lots of the population. I'm hoping that she will have some folk drop in to see her whilst her husband is at work now she has met so many people, as I will be back in Guernsey all week.
Might try to get another hours snooze now before I get up. Will check in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me when i tell you it is a mindless knit - with the work i have seen you do bobglory you will have no trouble.

sam



Bobglory said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gwen - the class starts 18 april. the purple wingspan i made - i used about 850 yards on either 4 or 6 needles - cannot remember which. the pattern calls for 400m of tricoterie sock - 3.5cm needle - thats about a size 4 i think. it is all going to depend of the needle size and yarn - you could use sock yarn but i would still buy at least 800 yards - but then i have been known to "over kill" very often on various things - including the buying of yarn. i would rather have more than i need that i can take back or use for something else than to not have enough.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing energy to you and your friends sugarsugar - losing a friend is always hard - how good of you to spend the day with them - i am sure it helped.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well hi everyone. Have cuppa on board. I would say our cooler weather is really here now and gone a bit overboard today.. its only 17c which is a shock after the 30-39c all last week. We had good rain yest and last night. I have just put together a beef casserole and its in the oven. My mum loves it (and she needs extra iron as her levels are low) and i will put into containers to the freezer. I got some sad news today.. a very dear 92yrs family friend of ours passed away this morning. She had pneumonia and in hospital 3 weeks then had to into a nursing home. She was only there 1 week. She just passed in her sleep for which i am thankful.
> So i have spent the early afternoon with her family. We have been lucky to have our mums to such a great age i know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.

about time to start the bread for monday morning isn't it myfanwy.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> 
> about time to start the bread for monday morning isn't it myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Think you've got your times mixed Sam- it is about 8:45pm for her. Used my recently found time converter.

May as well post the Dead Fish Hats as I have them for the workshop - and this will make Julie happy as I am modelling one of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!


I hope there won't be more. Please stay safe. Sorry to hear this and I'm sure you felt it quite hard. That makes it quite difficult when there is no time to take any precautions. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


Darowil, what a beautiful smile and I love your Dead Fish Hats. Great job. No wonder you are smiling. They are fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> soothing energy to you and your friends sugarsugar - losing a friend is always hard - how good of you to spend the day with them - i am sure it helped.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


So sorry SugarSugar. Always hard to lost a friend and age doesn't matter when you miss someone. How merciful that she passed in her sleep. What a beautiful way to go. Yes, that is something to be thankful for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, what a frightening thing to go through with your sister. Glad she was so much better the next day but it certainly was a close call and so sad that she couldn't have her pain meds. Perhaps they felt the kidneys couldn't process them???? Think you have been through so much recently with your dad, mom and sister. Big Hugs, love and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, are you ok? Any aftershocks???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, you can report it at this site if you want to:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/dyfi/


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

MJS--I did not know that John Rutter's son had died.
Found that he had been on the TV show 60 Minutes a few years ago, where he mentioned that and how it had affected him and his family.
http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500164_162-589173.html

He apparently visits the US often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


Love the photo of you in you dead fish hat. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gwenie--Thank you for sharing the slipper pattern. Will definitely be making some. I am making slow progress on a poncho in a dark tweed yarn, but with spring here would like to work with a bright color for a while. This will be perfect.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Star of the County Down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

TNS--How good of you to help in this way. Sounds like you have a very caring community.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> TNS--How good of you to help in this way. Sounds like you have a very caring community.


I'm only doing what anyone else would do for a friend, and the island folk are naturally welcoming to everyone so long as they don't upset them! Like any small community you get some gossip and backbiting, but when you are in need people rally round and help.
I feel that its so very hard for a recently married couple have to be apart for so long, especially when the traditional life for a married women in Bangladesh is more restrictive than here, so it is not the done thing to go out alone! Luckily her English is very good - I have no knowledge of Bengali - but she doesn't think so, and needs to gain confidence. I think the girls are brought up to be naturally rather shy and self effacing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Downton Abbey time in a minute. See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> 
> about time to start the bread for monday morning isn't it myfanwy.
> 
> sam


This is a sort of answer to darowil's post too- the bread got started as Sam wrote- because I was running seriously late after my lazy day in bed. That means now I have got up to be able to speak [briefly] with Fale, I can have a snackerel and head back hopefully to rest some more. It has not cooled down tonight and is very sticky after all the dry weather we have been having.

I agree with Angora lovely to see your smile- I'll have to make one of those for the DGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well hi everyone. Have cuppa on board. I would say our cooler weather is really here now and gone a bit overboard today.. its only 17c which is a shock after the 30-39c all last week. We had good rain yest and last night. I have just put together a beef casserole and its in the oven. My mum loves it (and she needs extra iron as her levels are low) and i will put into containers to the freezer. I got some sad news today.. a very dear 92yrs family friend of ours passed away this morning. She had pneumonia and in hospital 3 weeks then had to into a nursing home. She was only there 1 week. She just passed in her sleep for which i am thankful.
> So i have spent the early afternoon with her family. We have been lucky to have our mums to such a great age i know.


Sorry to hear of your friend's passing- but she had lived some goodly years- hope I make it to 92 like my dad did!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!
> ...


There has been no report of any damage, and no further shocks that I have been aware of- so no need for concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, you can report it at this site if you want to:
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/dyfi/


Angora! don't be anxious about me, dear! we are ok, There is a site Geonet NZ where I did report what I had felt- because I feel that is the sensible thing to do, for that matter when I come out of KP, I will double check it, see how many reports there have been. the first one 3.1 I did not even notice, the 3.9 was classed as moderate, the level that Christchurch people tend not to notice at all these days!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> That was a good idea, Redkimba, to put up those links. I love 'Star of the County Down' and I live in County Down. St. Patrick's Day had dawned bright and a little warmer so perhaps he has turned up the warm side of his gravestone. More later as I have ham boiling, bread baking and church to get to!


I read ham as him! Wondered what on earth you meant when you said you gas St Patrick boiling!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!


I do hope not they must be very scary, stay safe lyn x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!
> ...


It is when they get up around 5 on the Richter and above that they do become scary but with this one there was no warning, and I realised just how luck would take over- I try always to make sure I know where my torch is at night after the experience of both my brother and my daughter in the biggest Quake in Christchurch, which occurred around 4 am, well before Dawn.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning all! I have my coffee in hand, gong to go make another cup in a minute, but thought I'd say good morning.
> Found a Kurig coffee system on sale and could use coupons so it was a great price since I needed a new coffee maker, I think I'm in love with this thing. I got the reusable thingy so I can use my own coffee, don't want to be spending that much on the cartridges, that's the part that gets expensive.
> Have to stop by the library today and drop off a brook for Dstepmother, I should check if any of mine need to go back yet.
> Strawberry, Happy Late Birthday!!!! So glad it was a good one for you.


I love the Kuerig system we also use the reusable filter, we have so many different coffees, I tend to buy the beans and C prefers the ground. Our mornings are much better now that we each have our choices.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nittergma said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo me too I'm glad you enjoyed your getaway!
> ...


Oh I'm sure we can rent out the entire place, then they will just have to put up with the laughter and all the yarn everywhere!! It is a beautiful place for sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Good morning all. Have stayed in the background of the TP since joining this forum, but last week I couldn't find it and felt lost. Missed you all. I enjoy your chats, usually get them in Saturday's forum - seems to be a days behind up here in Canada. Have to go now, my almost 2 year old grandson is coming for the night. Won't be knitting much today but will be having fun. Bye for now.


Please join in more often grandma sherry!! We love to share Sam's table and a cuppa with you!! Sounds like fun with a 2 yr old, just a precious age for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> too cold here for it to survive I would think.


They survive in NE Missouri and here in NE Ohio, Marianne. because the leaves will dry and loosen in the Fall. If you are concerned about them, you could always cover them with mulch until Spring.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I will try to find one then!! I recently discovered a family owned nursery not too far away, will see what they have or can get for me. Thank you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


{{{{{{{{{{{Pontuf}}}}}}}}}} My heart is with you my friend, keeping you and yours in prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.
> ...


So true that Julie, my brother and my father died 2 years ago, but at times it seems like just yesterday!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> we always called that kind of door a "dutch door" - don't know if you can buy them anymore or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The road is indeed right outside the door and I see my neighbours all the time, which is a blessing. The garden at the back is long and thin and well planted. Once the daffodils are in flower, I'll post a photograph. We used the fireplace all the time when George, my beloved husband was alive but the 'draw' in the chimney is erratic. I suspect that this is because the wee house in now sandwiched between two others that started out the same size and that have been doubled in height so the air circulation isn't great. If the living room then gets smokey, the air bothers my asthma. The family can use the fire at any time and the place smells lovely when we burn turf.
> 
> Now off to my knitting needles and that glass of wine!


I love your cottage pictures, so warm and inviting, would love to see the pictures of the flowers in bloom, daffodils are my favorites, have 3 blooming in my tiny bed in the front of the house.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love the socks and the scarf----great work; I've done neither of these yet, but getting the itch to do so.
> ...


My bucket list grows longer with every picture posted on here!!! I think I need to win the lottery and charter a big plane, stop at all the major airports and let all the KTP friends board and we will just keep making stops and visiting all over the world :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course on this flight, any and all knitting and crochet notions will be allowed!!!! ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, In Texas, our clothes washing machine was set up to drain into the garden, it worked great, don't know if that is a possibility for you but it's one idea.


In Colorado, I had the washing machine, the kitchen sink, bathroom sinks and showers all drained into a holding tank under the house. I had a sump pump in that that I turned on to water the grass and my gardens. The soaps help deter bugs and such, I had the greenest lawn and beautiful flowers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy you can tell I was getting sleepy 'cause I usually credit my teachers....a BIG thank you for teaching me to use my hand for foot measurement goes out to the Queen of Socks....(drum roll) Darowil! I am seriously getting into socks...keep working on pair after pair instead of my ASJ!
Find myself drooling over sock yarns (which is messy...LOL).



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *MY Modification:* Where it says to knit 3-4 more inches instead I knit the length of my hand from base of palm to tip of middle finger then added 2 inches. For most people the hand measurement will equal the length of your foot from heal to ball of foot.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam...going to head out this afternoon and see what LYS has on sale. I tend to over kill when buying yarn too but then that is what builds a stash right? LOL Hey, if I go for 1000 yards I can have matching socks!

Was up only til 1:30 a.m. this morning but put the corned beef, etc on before going to bed. It is now done and boy did it smell good waking up to the aroma. DH made biscuits and coffee for breakfast which I'm enjoying now. 
May end up with an early lunch (wonder why).

Julie hope there wasn't much damage with the earthquake.
Stay as safe as possible.



thewren said:


> gwen - the class starts 18 april. the purple wingspan i made - i used about 850 yards on either 4 or 6 needles - cannot remember which. the pattern calls for 400m of tricoterie sock - 3.5cm needle - thats about a size 4 i think. it is all going to depend of the needle size and yarn - you could use sock yarn but i would still buy at least 800 yards - but then i have been known to "over kill" very often on various things - including the buying of yarn. i would rather have more than i need that i can take back or use for something else than to not have enough.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remembered two things I wanted to post...the first picture is of a mug DH brought home to me today. He said it was to help me think of how sweet Alfred Kitty is when I'm knitting. LOL Second picture is of the extremely simple boot style slippers I made this past Thursday. I'm including the pattern just in case anyone wants a super simple and quick gift to make. You can wear them cuffed also.
> 
> Now onto the pattern!
> 
> ...


I had made a note to ask you for the pattern!! Love the mug also.. hope your sleep patterns work themselves out. Mom and C go through that now and then. I can fall asleep around 11 pm, but I will start waking up around 3 finally give up and start the day usually by 4:30 or 5 am.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!


Oh hope there won't be!! I do so worry about you dear friend!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> gwen - the class starts 18 april. the purple wingspan i made - i used about 850 yards on either 4 or 6 needles - cannot remember which. the pattern calls for 400m of tricoterie sock - 3.5cm needle - thats about a size 4 i think. it is all going to depend of the needle size and yarn - you could use sock yarn but i would still buy at least 800 yards - but then i have been known to "over kill" very often on various things - including the buying of yarn. i would rather have more than i need that i can take back or use for something else than to not have enough.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh this is great, so a fingerling or sock yarn?? I have some beautiful yarns that I have been saving for a project, sounds like this will be perfect for one of them!! Will have to clear my WIP's so I can devote time for this class for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and you are ok?
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


Beautiful Lady and awesome works!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil! What a lovely lady you are and how nice to put a face to my favorite teacher!!! I love the dead fish hat. Have you started that class yet? Don't know if I'll be able to get to it right now so hoping it will stay posted.



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Marianne* you are quite possibly one of the most talented ladies I know. I doubt there is much of anything you haven't tried and accomplished. When I grow up can I be just like you? I tell you what, you, C, and your mom (and yes the dogs) just come live with us; DH has a lot of carpentry tools, I have the yarn/fabric....we will have such a good time!



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we always called that kind of door a "dutch door" - don't know if you can buy them anymore or not.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


Love the hat, I'm sure it will be well received.

If you are using iPhoto for your pictures. double click on the picture you want to post, click edit. Under Quick Fixes you will have the option to rotate your photo. I export the picture to my desktop before posting it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

We just had a short sharp earthquake.
Southern Gal praying that things will remain calm for you through the week.[/quote]

WOW! I know the even short earthquake had to be scary as much trouble as you've had with them in the last few years!!
Southern Gal: Praying that your sister's health will settle into a better pattern. And that your father's stomach problems are soon all gone...you have so much on your plate. I pray for your health since I know you must be under tremendous stress.
Hugs and prayers!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One thing other than yarn that I don't need more of (and I'll deny saying it) is knitting books. That said...yes I just got three more books and they are great. They are/were on sale at www.crafterschoice.com and along with some "credits" I had from previous purchases I got a good deal. Check out these books as they are really good ones.

Cast On Bind Off by Leslie Ann Bestor
The Knitter's Handy Book of Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd
The Knitting Encyclopedia by Claire Montgomerie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Marianne* you are quite possibly one of the most talented ladies I know. I doubt there is much of anything you haven't tried and accomplished. When I grow up can I be just like you? I tell you what, you, C, and your mom (and yes the dogs) just come live with us; DH has a lot of carpentry tools, I have the yarn/fabric....we will have such a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One thing other than yarn that I don't need more of (and I'll deny saying it) is knitting books. That said...yes I just got three more books and they are great. They are/were on sale at www.crafterschoice.com and along with some "credits" I had from previous purchases I got a good deal. Check out these books as they are really good ones.
> 
> Cast On Bind Off by Leslie Ann Bestor
> The Knitter's Handy Book of Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd
> The Knitting Encyclopedia by Claire Montgomerie


I love the Cast On Bind Off book!!! I have the Knitting Encyclopedia on my Amazon wish list, LOL. I have never knit a sweater so that one I will skip, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm off for a few, need to put the roast in the crockpot. Had hoped to fire up the grill for steaks tonight, but forgot I had invited a friend for dinner, she has requested the roast as she is single and rarely cooks that big a meal for herself. I usually send the leftovers home with her so she has good lunches for a few days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Idealic picture. Thanks for sharing AND for the photo tip.


NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


Oh this is beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Marianne* I'll show you the sweater book when you visit. It has some good beginner sweater patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off for a bit myself...got to cast on the mate to my sock I posted. See you lovely folks a bit later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Idealic picture. Thanks for sharing AND for the photo tip.
> 
> You are most welcome. I was a bit skeptical when the GPS (satnav) sent me down this road. Knocked quite a bit of time off the trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> jonibee - thanks so much for the recipes - my mouth is watering already. think i will have to go out for dinner if i want corn beef and cabbage - no one else likes it.
> 
> these sound really good though - the horseradish gravy i really like - think it could also be used on beef.
> 
> ...


I bet you could too..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations to you ..you deserve to be recognized..


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations, that must have been hard going at the start. I wish my favourite brother could do the same. He's had long periods, eight or so years clean, then something upsets him & he has a relapse. It's usually me who has to sort him out, I must say I do feel for him, it's a hard journey, as you know. So, once again, congratulations. Yippee!!!

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations on this milestone Zoe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Having been married to 2 alcoholics one that had 21 yrs of sobriety I can rejoice with you! The road I'm sure was not always an easy one, but you have made it through with such a wonderful personality, I am humbled to call you friend even though we are miles apart you are truly a blessing in my life every day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


I love that!! You did a wonderful job, I have to put that on my todo list. That darn list is ever growing since I hooked up with you lot. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe
> ...


Thank you for that! I count you as a blessed friend too. The alcoholic is never done doing the AA steps no matter how long one has been sober. Yes, some steps are easier to do at times than others. I am glad to count myself as an alcoholic survivor! Anyone who lives with an alcoholic is a survivor too! Cheers to _all_ survivors!! Zoe 

Tessa, prayers and wonderful that you are there for your brother! Please give him my best and tell him to hang in there and to give "bending the elbow" a pass!

On New Year's Eve this year (2012) I was attending an AA on-line meeting. I left the meeting briefly to tie a yellow ribbon on my birch tree -- and a prayer that all alkies would find their way home and come home. I left my porch light on too. I know that it was really symbolism, but some things really are worth doing. Small things give us strength and hope for better days.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my roast in the crockpot, now I need to shut this down and get my day going. Have lingered too long to make it to church services so will take a walk in our small wooded area to say a few special prayers instead.
I had a wonderful beginning of my day thanks to Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Such a thrill to put a voice with the pictures, I am truly honored with your friendship dear lady! 
Angora, so happy that you had such a beautiful place to visit. Congratulations on the anniversary, tomorrow would have been our 28th, miss him everyday but know he is out of pain and that is comforting for me.
Gwen you have more faith in my ability to knit than I have if you think I could produce a sweater, LOL. But I will love to see the book, I am in awe of those that can make such beautiful sweaters and socks :thumbup: 
Not much on our agenda today, I will spend some time in the garage/workshop area I'm sure. C has finished up a project and I have shown her how to properly use stains. I will post a picture after we set the granite top on the bar. I only have a few more inches to complete a scarf, want to get that done so I can start another baby blanket for Allie, sent off a package with some soft washcloths and a cocoon that I made. Of course I had to include a baby Cabbage Patch doll that has little bunny ears for Easter. I really should finish up another bear that I started for her also. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. may it be filled with peace, love and joy. Happy St. Patrick's Day also... I will be wearing the green for sure! 
Many Hugs, Much Love and Sincere Prayers for all..
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe, congratulations on 31years of sobriety. That is quite an accomplishment. I bet you wouldn't have believed you would have 31 years in the beginning of your sobriety.
Do you still go to meetings? 
How's your fm? Mine has been good but had a low come through last night so brain and body slow to function today.
Sassy Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe Gwen, that was a thoughtful thing for him to bring you, don't you love it when our other halves, know our weaknesses and then help us to facilitate them.  My DH says I should have enough yarn in the other room for anything, but he's always willing to help me in the pursuit of obtaining more. lol
I love the mug, so cute. 
I like those socks, they look really warm and comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

a St Patrick's Day prayer and blessing for you all:

May there always be work for your hands to do,
May your purse always hold a coin or two.
May the sun always shine warm on your windowpane,
May a rainbow be certain to follow each rain.
May the hand of a friend always be near you,
And may God fill your heart with gladness to cheer you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

St Patrick's Prayer, known as the Breastplate of St Patrick:

I arise today 
Through the strength of heaven; 

Light of the sun, 
Splendor of fire, 
Swiftness of wind, 

Depth of the sea, 
Stability of earth, 
Firmness of rock. 

I arise today 
Through God's strength to pilot me; 
God's might to uphold me, 
God's wisdom to guide me, 
God's hand to guard me. 

Afar and anear, 
Alone or in a multitude. 

Christ shield me today 
Against wounding: 

Christ with me,
Christ before me, 
Christ behind me, 

Christ on my right, 
Christ on my left, 

Christ beneath me, 
Christ above me, 
Christ in me. 

I arise today 
Through the mighty strength 
Of the Lord of Creation.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sassa, my fibro has acted up a lot but then, fm always does! hahah, you got to live around it and make some adjustments for it.  that works for me!

You are right about my thinking that I would never achieve 31 years of sobriety, but then again the alcoholic only lives one day at a time, remembers the past, and does not borrow from the future. We are not really able to do that future thinking, only hoping that we stay strong enough to make it through another day sober. While we do have our hopes and dreams about the future, it really is one that we dont fully grasp in our hands because we know how fragile that grip can be at times to hang on to today.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

congratulations 5, you must have a great sense of character and determination well done x



5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


Ooh, Gorgeous Darowil, Love the smile.  
Can't wait to start the class!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations to our sober KPer. What a wonderful example you are to all of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! I have my coffee in hand, gong to go make another cup in a minute, but thought I'd say good morning.
> ...


I agree, I like choices, and different coffees, so this way I can have what I want without the excessive cost, and it's always fresh. DH doesn't drink coffee, ever, so this way I don't have to make a whole pot to drink over 2 days or throw out. Mind, I do drink a pots worth quite often though. lol
The filter system is great, got extra filters since they were on sale, so don't have to worry about them for about 6-8 months. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You are right about my thinking that I would never achieve 31 years of sobriety, but then again the alcoholic only lives one day at a time, remembers the past, and does not borrow from the future. We are not really able to do that future thinking, only hoping that we stay strong enough to make it through another day sober. While we do have our hopes and dreams about the future, it really is one that we dont fully grasp in our hands because we know how fragile that grip can be at times to hang on to today.


Grats on making 31 years!

I'm constantly making the comparison of WW with AA. Basically I tell folks that I'm a "foodaholic"; I love to eat (that's why I was 50 pounds overweight) so I need the WW meetings. I'll have to find a new chapter meeting soon because my at-work chapter doesn't have enough members. 

***
Sam - I haven't had fried bologna sandwich in a long time. One has to use the good deli "rag" bologna for that, and it's hard to get around here.

Darowil - I love the dead fish hats.

I knitted to much yesterday; my hands hurt so I'm switching over to sewing for a while. I have clothes to get started and/or finished. Now to get my day started.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Five -congratulations on reaching this milestone.. Not always a easy path .
Darowil - love the hats. Have no one to make one for unfortunately.
SG - hope your sister and father get better soon. Your caregiver's role is a tough one. Take care of yourself as well.
Lurker-glad the earthquake wasn't worse. I hope you get your needed rain soon.
Sam- fried Spam sandwiches are a favorite of DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, In Texas, our clothes washing machine was set up to drain into the garden, it worked great, don't know if that is a possibility for you but it's one idea.
> ...


That would be my ideal- but being mere tenant I am unwilling to undertake the expense- I will continue with my buckets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam...going to head out this afternoon and see what LYS has on sale. I tend to over kill when buying yarn too but then that is what builds a stash right? LOL Hey, if I go for 1000 yards I can have matching socks!
> 
> Was up only til 1:30 a.m. this morning but put the corned beef, etc on before going to bed. It is now done and boy did it smell good waking up to the aroma. DH made biscuits and coffee for breakfast which I'm enjoying now.
> May end up with an early lunch (wonder why).
> ...


So far as I know there was no damage, it was classed as moderate 3.9 Richter Scale. It merely rattled the furniture- and you could see the building shake, but it was over so quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!
> ...


So far as I can tell there have been no more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


Just wondering Caren, do they salt your roads- or is it just plowed? I love the photo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


5, congratulations!!! So happy for you. It's said that the road we travel makes us who we are and and brings us to where we are, I'm so glad you are here with us and the wonderfully caring/loving person that you are. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, that is just beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We just had a short sharp earthquake.
> Southern Gal praying that things will remain calm for you through the week.


WOW! I know the even short earthquake had to be scary as much trouble as you've had with them in the last few years!!
Southern Gal: Praying that your sister's health will settle into a better pattern. And that your father's stomach problems are soon all gone...you have so much on your plate. I pray for your health since I know you must be under tremendous stress.
Hugs and prayers!
JuneK[/quote]

Christchurch where they have had the worst recent earthquakes is well away from us- in the South Island- I happen to have experienced a few there- because of my daughter living in that city. T o be honest it was so short I wondered if it were a vehicle impacting something- we get a lot of heavy traffic- but that would be unusual on a Sunday [this morning is our Monday!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


That is getting to be a major milestone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. Zoe


So proud of you...I know each day is a day to choose to be sober so I applaud your many efforts. Here's a coffee toast to you an be sure and enjoy those cupcakes!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I'll have to post the "you know it's hot in Texas" list to you sometime. It would be the same but for New Zealand.
> ...


You know it's hot when:

You learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.

The temperature drops below 95 and you feel a bit chilly.

You discover that in July it takes only two fingers to drive your car.

You know the best parking place is determined by shade instead of distance.

Hot water comes out of both taps.

You actually burn your hand opening the car door.

It's so hot the birds have to use pot holders to pull worms out of the ground.

It's so hot that potatoes cook underground and all you have to do for lunch is to pull one out and add butter with trimmings.

It's so hot farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Five -congratulations on reaching this milestone.. Not always a easy path .
> Darowil - love the hats. Have no one to make one for unfortunately.
> SG - hope your sister and father get better soon. Your caregiver's role is a tough one. Take care of yourself as well.
> Lurker-glad the earthquake wasn't worse. I hope you get your needed rain soon.
> Sam- fried Spam sandwiches are a favorite of DH.


Thanks, diva, we had rain yesterday, but we need weeks for the farms to come right, as well as the storage lakes for all the hydroelectric power stations- we don't have nuclear power plants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


That is very good! I will have to turn the computer right off for a bit so I can copy it [I guess that is a symptom of it getting old, in computer years!] I will also bookmark the page!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My youngest brother who is scheduled to retire next year sent this to us -- for those who are retired, have fun with this and for those who haven't retired as yet--just think of all the fun you will have.


A RETIREE'S LAST TRIP to GROCERY STORE

Yesterday I was at my local Food Store buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Jake, the Wonder Dog and was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

What did she think I had an elephant?

So because I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again. I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your pants pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to Pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit me.

I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was Laughing so hard.

Food Store won't let me shop there anymore. Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World to think of crazy things to say. Forward this (especially) to all your retired friends...it will be their laugh for the day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > TNS--How good of you to help in this way. Sounds like you have a very caring community.
> ...


Agreed. Wonderful to show caring to this young bride. It will mean a lot to her, I'm sure. Speaks well of Aldernay and of you.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> MJS--I did not know that John Rutter's son had died.
> Found that he had been on the TV show 60 Minutes a few years ago, where he mentioned that and how it had affected him and his family.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500164_162-589173.html
> 
> He apparently visits the US often.


I think I heard about his son (Chris?) in a piece on CBS Sunday morning several decades ago. I've also heard that Rutter goes to all kinds of little places to do his thing, which is such a nice thing to do - to give the benefit of his knowledge to people outside big cities.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


Oh yes, there is the hot swimming pool that is shaped like a natural pond. One indoors and one outdoors. There is a bar and lite food fare down there too. :wink: Perfect for all the laughter and soothing to all our aches and pains. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all who are still on Sunday. 
Julie, here's hoping that there are no more tremors in your area. 
Love the dead fish hat. Was thinking about making one and have two shades of purple with me. 
Congrats, Zoe, on being sober for so long. My ex's mother was an alcoholic and he had tendencies toward it. Thank goodness my children are not big drinkers. Like me, an occasional glass of wine or bottle of beer.
SG, sorry to hear about this latest setback for your sister. Hope your dad starts feeling beeter, too.
If I missed anyone, please know that you are all in my thoughts. 
I'm off to do a bit of sightseeing then some food shopping before heading over to Hopkinsville to get a load tomorrow. Not going far, 109 miles but at this point, anything helps the bottom line. 
Maybe will practice cables again today. Mine don't look like the pics posted.

Have a great one,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> MJS--I did not know that John Rutter's son had died.
> Found that he had been on the TV show 60 Minutes a few years ago, where he mentioned that and how it had affected him and his family.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500164_162-589173.html
> 
> He apparently visits the US often.


Just read your link and see Chris's death was more like a decade ago. Very interesting piece. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the fish hats....another thing on my list. Love the books - I have an encyclopedia of knitting, but will look for the other two; although I haven't made a dent in the books I already have including the EZ ones.

We experienced an earthquake while vacationing in Mexico over 15 years ago---we were eating dinner on a balcony on top of one of the hotels next to a floor to roof glass window. We scurried out of there and got back to our hotel safely---almost everyone stayed in the lobby overnight. The hotel had some damage to outside lights and the pool cracked, but not severe. One injury--a person was at the pool when she felt the shaking and thought it was safer on the beach so she jumped over the breakwall---forgetting that it was over 10' down to the beach..she sprained an ankle.

Painting the upstairs bathroom today---finally have some sun-Yea!! Will eat the rest of the corned beef dinner for lunch and make something else for dinner. I have a taste for a good beef sandwich so may have to make the Italian Beef.

If you haven't been out to the Mary Maxim website yet to view the sales - if you're looking for deals on sock yarn and cotton yarn, the sales are pretty amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, In Texas, our clothes washing machine was set up to drain into the garden, it worked great, don't know if that is a possibility for you but it's one idea.
> ...


My friends in Germany do this with the rain. Of course that doesn't help Lurker who is getting no rain. They also get credit for their taxes for having driveways that allow the rain to soak into the ground instead of having to go in the ditches to sewers. They have their heat from a system that is put in underground and heats their water and house and an addition of solar, so the electrical company pays them money for the additional energy they produce. How I would love to do what you did Marianne and what our German friends do. So wonderful. I use laundry and dish detergents that don't harm the environment, so it would work great.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just wondering Caren, do they salt your roads- or is it just plowed? I love the photo!


Depends on the area but, I am sure they use salt where I am. Probably not as much salt any more as they used to use. I pretty much leave mine except at the gate. I salt it to keep the snow ice from building up. Thank you, it looks so much nicer in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Marianne* you are quite possibly one of the most talented ladies I know. I doubt there is much of anything you haven't tried and accomplished. When I grow up can I be just like you? I tell you what, you, C, and your mom (and yes the dogs) just come live with us; DH has a lot of carpentry tools, I have the yarn/fabric....we will have such a good time!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: What a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, that is just beautiful, thank you for sharing.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


Beautiful photo. We have two places like that where I am too, but a little off the beaten tracks, so I don't use them often. It feels quite old-fashioned and special.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> It's been a while since I last doped by - but it's been really crazy with work, I have no time at all for any sorts of cooking... And than David had chicken pox and was with high temperature and although I was at home and not really doing anything, he wanted me to just jug him all the time...
> 
> Well, any way, I just want to brag a bit with the last scarf I made...
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations! :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a beautiful and special anniversary. I celebrate with you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My youngest brother who is scheduled to retire next year sent this to us -- for those who are retired, have fun with this and for those who haven't retired as yet--just think of all the fun you will have.
> 
> A RETIREE'S LAST TRIP to GROCERY STORE
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this will pas it on to my retired friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe
> ...


Yes, so many of our lives are touched by this. DH is from the town where AA was started and I lived there from the time I was 13 till we moved to NY. Love and grace to all who are touched by addictions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


Love your hat. Is this available as a free pattern?

Duh  I sure didn't read your post..you mentioned where it's from...sorry


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest brother who is scheduled to retire next year sent this to us -- for those who are retired, have fun with this and for those who haven't retired as yet--just think of all the fun you will have.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Dear Zoe, congratulations on a fantastic achievement. I lived with an alcholic who never admitted he had a problem so I know how difficult life must have been to turn you to alcohol. With my husband, it was inherited, unfortunately. And one of my sons is still fighting to get and stay sober.
You are such a strong and lovely personality! I salute you on your sobriety! Hope your day is wonderful for you.
I'll hold you in my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no....have been thinking of you.....stay safe. Have you been able to visit with Fale?
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[[/quote]

Christchurch where they have had the worst recent earthquakes is well away from us- in the South Island- I happen to have experienced a few there- because of my daughter living in that city. T o be honest it was so short I wondered if it were a vehicle impacting something- we get a lot of heavy traffic- but that would be unusual on a Sunday [this morning is our Monday!][/quote]

We very seldom get earthquakes here in southeastern Virginia. Notice I did NOT say never! We did have one a couple of years ago that was centered in northwestern Virginia...I believe they said it was around a 5. Even though it was almost all the way across the state, we felt a good jolt here. I was sitting outside in the sun, it was Aug., and couldn't figure out why my wheelchair shook. It also damaged the National Cathedral in D.C. and the Washington Monument. Both required a lot of repairs.
I cannot imagine living where they are such a common occurence although I guess we can get accustomed to anything.
SO glad you're in one of the safer parts of the island!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of postive energy southern gal - sounds like you are going to need it - hope you are doing good things for yourself and getting plenty of rest.
> 
> healing energy to your sister - did they give a reason they stopped her pain meds. at this stage of the game i wouldn't think they would worry about addiction.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

SouthernGal,

Glad to hear that your sister is somewhat improved. What a scary time that must have been. Sending healing prayers to all of you.

, i walked down there and when they brought her back from dialysis, i have never seen her like this before, i really thought we were at the end. her whole body was wet with sweat, her eyes were glassy and the pupils were almost the size of the colored part, and she just kept moving her eyes side to side and not responding to anything. they told me her amonia level (should be 19) was over 250, so several folks got in there and they got hold of a dr on call and things started happening, they had to give the med by enema to get it into her system. they told us now was when they needed the dnr papers and my power of attorny. scared my neice to death, so i got her calmed down, i called the other neice to let her know what was going on, saw no need for her to leave work, i am not a alarmest, i called mom and let her in on what was happening, she had her hands full with dad, he had the stomach bug and was so sick. i talked to other sister from nashville, but told her i would let her know if she needed to come home. it was crazy for a while, finally the amonia level started to come down some, and we got her cleaned up and a fan blowing on her and they (i have not understood it yet the why of it) stopped her pain meds, neice stayed with her last nite, and said she cried all nite with her leg hurting her, the one that was opened up and just sewn up last wk. neice handled it, i was prepared to dash back down if needed, its all of maybe 2 min from the hosp to my house. anyway, i got around and went down at 6 this morn, i have just came in, she is so much better, they are trying something else to see if it will keep the amonia level down, when its up, it affects the function of thebrain, and i am saying she was almost a gonner.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

hi everyone. I thought I would share my weekend with you all. First of all my DH went away for the weekend on his bike, he has gone somewhere called the Loft in Belgium, apparently its a popular meeting place for bikers and an event weekend with live music. He left fri afternoon and I am expecting him back about 8 on Sun. My sister visited fri afternoon and after she left I enjoyed the peace and quiet and me time, I so treasure the few times when I am totally alone. I spent Sat having a good sort out and clean up then went out to dinner with my DD and GS. Today I have made some cheese straws and have a casserole in the oven for when DH comes home. I had some bunkbeds on Ebay and they sold for £93, I nearly fell off my chair wasn't expecting that much lol. I attended the same crochet class gwennie did and have been following 1 of designers classes for crochet. Going to post some pics of my new birdbox that has the camera in my youngest son bought me for Christmas, it looks like I may be lucky in watchin the blue tits actualy nesting and rearing their young this year. Also what I have managed to crochet over my relaxing but busy weekend. Oh and I discovered its not me makes all the the mess cos I only hoovered and tidied the once and its still **** and span lol
take care and stay safe Lyn x


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! I have my coffee in hand, gong to go make another cup in a minute, but thought I'd say good morning.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/amazingly-easy-irish-soda-bread/

*Irish Soda Bread* makes 1 1 1/2 pound loaf

4 cups all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons white sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cupmargarine, softened
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup buttermilk

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease a large baking sheet.
2.In a large bowl, mix together flour, sugar, baking soda, baking powder, salt and margarine. Stir in 1 cup of buttermilk and egg. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead slightly. Form dough into a round and place on prepared baking sheet. In a small bowl, combine melted butter with 1/4 cup buttermilk; brush loaf with this mixture. Use a sharp knife to cut an 'X' into the top of the loaf.
3.Bake in preheated oven for 45 to 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean, about 30 to 50 minutes. You may continue to brush the loaf with the butter mixture while it bakes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a pretty picture that is!



NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations :thumbup: and a Happy St. Patrick's Day.

Have you been keeping up with the Elliot Lake hearing re the collapse of the mall? I saw on the news this morning that there's a lady sitting in and she's knitting. CTV thought it was newsworthy and asked her what and why she was knitting. What is a dish cloth and the why is so she'll stay awake during the hearing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy St Paddy's Day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My youngest brother who is scheduled to retire next year sent this to us -- for those who are retired, have fun with this and for those who haven't retired as yet--just think of all the fun you will have.
> 
> A RETIREE'S LAST TRIP to GROCERY STORE
> 
> This is great. Thanks for the laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > none of the family next door like corn beef so heidi will fix spam and cabbage with potatoes in it - which i really enjoy - actually i like spam - especially a fried spam sandwich.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said that so beautifully Poledra; if I may add ditto from me too.



Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, glad Dh is back working after his accident.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.


Pammie that looks great - even sideways!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, I was searching to find what accident had happened. Glad all is ok and happy that Poledra's husband is back to work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  sorry! This is how rumours start! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a little late with this wish.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4076610448239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent

Don't forget to check out the puzzle at the end.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwennie, those are great slippers! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!


I do hope not! I'm pages behind here, so hope you're ok.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> May as well post the Dead Fish Hats as I have them for the workshop - and this will make Julie happy as I am modelling one of them.


I love the picture of you wearing your hat also the one you're holding. Great colors!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Darowil! I love the purple hat especially.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melyn did you enjoy the class? Have you taken any others? I've done 3 of them and found them enjoyable and useful; the beginning crochet, a Knitting 911, and a colorwork with double knitting. Each was free but then I ended up purchasing them for future reference at the reduced cost.

Today ran out to the LYS for the last day of their sale. Not a huge reduction but I did end up getting the 1200 yards/3 hanks for the price of 2 so I guess my wingspan will have matching socks. LOL I've posted a picture of the yarn.

Also my favorite color iris are starting to bloom in our yard today. DH also started clearing out the raised garden bed.
Hope you enjoy the picture of them. Not as dramatic as Julie's magnificient yucca but they are my favorite. Well forget that...took picture with my iphone and sent it to myself via email and it didn't come out. Will try to take another picture later with my camera.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I lost My Dear Father a year ago. It has been a hard year but I have comfort that he is with my Mother, the love of his life.


I'm so, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...
> ...


I think a child is always his/her mom's baby - even if mom is 100 and the "child" is 80 and has grandkids of his/her own...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> [


Christchurch where they have had the worst recent earthquakes is well away from us- in the South Island- I happen to have experienced a few there- because of my daughter living in that city. T o be honest it was so short I wondered if it were a vehicle impacting something- we get a lot of heavy traffic- but that would be unusual on a Sunday [this morning is our Monday!][/quote]

We very seldom get earthquakes here in southeastern Virginia. Notice I did NOT say never! We did have one a couple of years ago that was centered in northwestern Virginia...I believe they said it was around a 5. Even though it was almost all the way across the state, we felt a good jolt here. I was sitting outside in the sun, it was Aug., and couldn't figure out why my wheelchair shook. It also damaged the National Cathedral in D.C. and the Washington Monument. Both required a lot of repairs.
I cannot imagine living where they are such a common occurence although I guess we can get accustomed to anything.
SO glad you're in one of the safer parts of the island!
JuneK[/quote]

The Washington Monument is still closed for repair and the National Cathedral has faced enormous expenses to repair the damage there. I remember the day the earthquake happened in August 2011 because DH and I were eating in a restaurant a few miles from our house, and suddenly we felt fairly strong vibrations in the building. I theorized to DH that perhaps the dishwasher in the back of the restaurant was out of alignment (having just gone through something like that with our washing machine which caused it to shake violently). DH is always very diplomatic but I could see that he didn't think much of my explanation (which in retrospect does sound silly, but as you say who would think earthquakes in this area?) Anyway, as the shaking got worse, some people ran out of the restaurant and we finally realized what had happened.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


30l each day... AOCH!

One thing that uses really a lot of water is the toilet... It is, theoretically, possible to use some of the water from the dish-washing part for it, at least for some of the times...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


spoken by a mother and yes, this is exactly right!!! a mother's child is forever the mom's baby!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest brother who is scheduled to retire next year sent this to us -- for those who are retired, have fun with this and for those who haven't retired as yet--just think of all the fun you will have.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm all caught up (again) I'm going to go back to watching the race at Bristol.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


Ohhhhh I love them! I am signed up for the workshop. It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Absolutely! I tell my grown children this all the time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations, Zoe, that's something to be really proud of. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was a quake, centred about Blockhouse Bay to the north east 3.9 on the Richter scale, about 6Km deep, which is relatively shallow. [shallow means worse shaking] classed as moderate- just the one jolt- far too sudden to react to move to safety or anything, Just wondering if there will be any more!!!!
> ...


Nothing significant, thank goodness- at least- so far! So yes I am fine!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sure wish I knew how to turn the pic right side up!


No problem. I just lie on my left side to look at it and it looks perfectly fine to me. Tee Hee


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Now I'm getting behind but I'll keep reading posts. This week is catchup week for house, organizing wise I'll post when I can. Don't like earthquakes! We had one fairly small one in N Ohi in the 80s when 2 of my boys were in school and I had the youngest with me visiting someone. We all ran out of the house and I was really scared!!! The school sent all the kids home early. Don't care to experience one again! Stay safe. That fish has it sure cute! Sam the wingspan shawl sounds tempting I don't know if I could keep up though I knit so slow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the fish hats....another thing on my list. Love the books - I have an encyclopedia of knitting, but will look for the other two; although I haven't made a dent in the books I already have including the EZ ones.
> 
> We experienced an earthquake while vacationing in Mexico over 15 years ago---we were eating dinner on a balcony on top of one of the hotels next to a floor to roof glass window. We scurried out of there and got back to our hotel safely---almost everyone stayed in the lobby overnight. The hotel had some damage to outside lights and the pool cracked, but not severe. One injury--a person was at the pool when she felt the shaking and thought it was safer on the beach so she jumped over the breakwall---forgetting that it was over 10' down to the beach..she sprained an ankle.
> 
> ...


oooops, I reckon she was lucky it was only a sprained ankle- Mexico has some doozies, like us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering Caren, do they salt your roads- or is it just plowed? I love the photo!
> ...


That is interesting, the salt of course can be tough on your vehicles, but so is skidding! Are your Maple trees 'running' [not sure of the correct terminology]?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I so enjoy seeing homes (rooms inside as well as the outside of homes) that are outside of the United States. The differences are so delightful and especially, with the older homes that have been kept. It gives us the opportunity to visit via the internet. Thank you to those of you who have been inviting us into your villages and homes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Recipe from Joe P that he shared with me this morning.....hahah, it is on his evening meal with chicken quesadias (sp?)
Spanish Fried Rice Casserole
In a frying pan carmelize uncooked rice in butter.
Add chopped onions, minced garlic cloves, chopped red pepper and continue to stir.
Add salt, pepper, cumin (all to taste)
Mix in a can of tomatoe paste.
Put in casserole dish with sufficient water. Bake at 350° for about one and a half hours.

All ingredient amounts are not really measured, just "eye-balled." :shock: "hehehe," as Joe would say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [


Christchurch where they have had the worst recent earthquakes is well away from us- in the South Island- I happen to have experienced a few there- because of my daughter living in that city. T o be honest it was so short I wondered if it were a vehicle impacting something- we get a lot of heavy traffic- but that would be unusual on a Sunday [this morning is our Monday!][/quote]

We very seldom get earthquakes here in southeastern Virginia. Notice I did NOT say never! We did have one a couple of years ago that was centered in northwestern Virginia...I believe they said it was around a 5. Even though it was almost all the way across the state, we felt a good jolt here. I was sitting outside in the sun, it was Aug., and couldn't figure out why my wheelchair shook. It also damaged the National Cathedral in D.C. and the Washington Monument. Both required a lot of repairs.
I cannot imagine living where they are such a common occurence although I guess we can get accustomed to anything.
SO glad you're in one of the safer parts of the island!
JuneK[/quote]

Our most obvious threat is Tsunami- followed by the possibility of Volcanic eruption. 
Most Christchurch people have learned to cope with the frequent aftershocks- but there are a lot of people traumatised, and marriage break ups are more frequent, I believe.
You were very wise to get clear of the glass wall- glass anything is a problem! My brother and my daughter both trod on broken glass when Christchurch had the early morning 7+ [Richter] shake in 2010. My brother was unable to find his torch because it had fallen into the container with all the deodorants etc., very difficult when you are almost panicking to work out which is which! My daughter finally remembered the emergency torch in the DGD's bedroom- that I had given them some years previous- it works from a dynamo- every child in Christchurch now has one I understand [they were issued to all school children certainly].


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


A friend has a quote in her toilet, 'if it's yellow, let it mellow
'if it's brown flush it down'....
That is the principle I am working on now- the dogs think the water I am saving in the kitchen is an alternate supply for them. Another friend suggested a large bowl in the shower when you have one- and using that for the toilet. Another is making sure you use a mug only when brushing your teeth.
One day's rain is no where near enough to put things to rights. although at the moment it is nice and cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose the breqad would have been done by then - maybe i am in time for a piece though.

darowil - everytime i get to see one of our faces it seems i have known them forever - thank you so much for modeling the dead fish hat - the hat is great - but your smiling face is definitely the icing on the cake.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose the breqad would have been done by then - maybe i am in time for a piece though.
> 
> darowil - everytime i get to see one of our faces it seems i have known them forever - thank you so much for modeling the dead fish hat - the hat is great - but your smiling face is definitely the icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


Plenty to share, Sam! it is a really good loaf!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking that if you wanted one you would probably need to build it yourself.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we always called that kind of door a "dutch door" - don't know if you can buy them anymore or not.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

reminds me of a frost poem.

sam

caren - this picture is worthy of hanging on the wall - just a really great picture.

edit: and a really great jigsaw puzzle



NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very happy birthday five - what a great milestone - you should be very proud of you - i know i am.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you love every minute you spend with us.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started knitting the Ode to Joy hat, a free pattern on Ravelry, and couldn't stop. I knitted all night and all today. I think it is a little big, and the crown isn't as flat as I would like, but I think it turned out cute. I just hope it fits my friend. I knitted it for the music teacher next door. He was really nice to me while I subbed.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purl2diva - make one for your husband.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Five -congratulations on reaching this milestone.. Not always a easy path .
> Darowil - love the hats. Have no one to make one for unfortunately.
> SG - hope your sister and father get better soon. Your caregiver's role is a tough one. Take care of yourself as well.
> Lurker-glad the earthquake wasn't worse. I hope you get your needed rain soon.
> Sam- fried Spam sandwiches are a favorite of DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny redkimba - i have experienced a few days like that - happily not real often -.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and may you never have them - nuclear power is wonderful but until we learn how to get rid of the waste safely i think they are a hazard.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Five -congratulations on reaching this milestone.. Not always a easy path .
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very happy birthday five - what a great milestone - you should be very proud of you - i know i am.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam!  I can and do hold my head up proudly! ahahha, unless I have a knitting project on the go, then I get like "The Thinker" and try to figure out what is next! Zoe


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Irish Oatmeal Cake:1cp. quick cooking oatmeal;1 1 /2 cps. boiling water;1/2 cp. unsalted butter;1cp.brown sugar;1cp.granulated sugar; 2 tbl. Irish whiskey;2 lg. eggs; 1 1 /2 cps. A.P.(all purpose) flour; 1 tsp. ground cinnamon;1tsp.baking soda-Nut topping (recipe follows)..Yields one 9" cake Prep time 30 min. Baking 30 min. plus broiling...
> Instructions: Lightly grease and flour a 9" round pan or square cake pan. Preheat oven to 350o. Place oatmeal in a heat-proof mixing bowl; Pour boiling water over oatmeal; allow to stand for 20 min.; Blend butter and both sugars until light and fluffy; Beat in whiskey and eggs. Stir in oatmeal mixture. Combine flour , cinnamon & baking soda; stir into oatmeal mixture. Beat. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake at 350o for 30 min. ..Preheat broiler. Frost with Nut Topping ; place under pre-heated broiler, and broil for 5 min. or until topping is bubbling.Cool on wire rack for atleast 15 min. before cutting.
> Nut Topping: 6 tbl. unsalted butter, softened; 1/2 cp. light brown sugar, 1/4cp. whipping cream, 1 tbl. Irish whiskey, 1 cp. chpd. nuts, 1/2 cp. unsweetened coconut.
> Beat togethe the butter & brown sugar. Blend in cream & whiskey. Stir in the nuts & coconut. cover and set aside until ready to use..Enjoy!


Thank you Jonibee, for the corned beef and above oatmeal cake recipes, I saved them in my pages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how exciting melyn - that is going to be so fun watching the birds nest and raise their young - hopefully you will share some pictures along the way.

the shawl is beautiful - that was a lot of crocheting for a weekend -

sam



melyn said:


> hi everyone. I thought I would share my weekend with you all. First of all my DH went away for the weekend on his bike, he has gone somewhere called the Loft in Belgium, apparently its a popular meeting place for bikers and an event weekend with live music. He left fri afternoon and I am expecting him back about 8 on Sun. My sister visited fri afternoon and after she left I enjoyed the peace and quiet and me time, I so treasure the few times when I am totally alone. I spent Sat having a good sort out and clean up then went out to dinner with my DD and GS. Today I have made some cheese straws and have a casserole in the oven for when DH comes home. I had some bunkbeds on Ebay and they sold for £93, I nearly fell off my chair wasn't expecting that much lol. I attended the same crochet class gwennie did and have been following 1 of designers classes for crochet. Going to post some pics of my new birdbox that has the camera in my youngest son bought me for Christmas, it looks like I may be lucky in watchin the blue tits actualy nesting and rearing their young this year. Also what I have managed to crochet over my relaxing but busy weekend. Oh and I discovered its not me makes all the the mess cos I only hoovered and tidied the once and its still **** and span lol
> take care and stay safe Lyn x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and may you never have them - nuclear power is wonderful but until we learn how to get rid of the waste safely i think they are a hazard.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I personally don't believe nuclear is the answer. I think there should be lessons learned from Fukishima [sp?]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great picture!!! You look very sharp in the Dead Fish Hat - not many of our generation can pull that off!!!! luv-AZ


darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see everyone else is offline - i will stay online as usual but i too will be in bed.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The salt is bey hard on the vehichles, but a safer choice for sure. It would be if I get it them tapped. I'm rather slow at getting to it this year, sort of in a rutt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy - love these cards - great puzzle.

sam



Sandy said:


> I am a little late with this wish.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4076610448239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> Don't forget to check out the puzzle at the end.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

High Five 5 - that is quite the anniversary -luv to you and Lucky - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - that yarn is going to make a stunning wingspan - great color.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Melyn did you enjoy the class? Have you taken any others? I've done 3 of them and found them enjoyable and useful; the beginning crochet, a Knitting 911, and a colorwork with double knitting. Each was free but then I ended up purchasing them for future reference at the reduced cost.
> 
> Today ran out to the LYS for the last day of their sale. Not a huge reduction but I did end up getting the 1200 yards/3 hanks for the price of 2 so I guess my wingspan will have matching socks. LOL I've posted a picture of the yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother always introduced me as her baby - even when i was forty. and i introduce heidi as my baby.

sam



Bobglory said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - don't let your speed keep you from making a wingspan - i am not a fast knitter either. once you see and understand the pattern you can do it at your own pace. it uses short row so each row takes less time. i'll be looking for you when i start the class.

sam



nittergma said:


> Now I'm getting behind but I'll keep reading posts. This week is catchup week for house, organizing wise I'll post when I can. Don't like earthquakes! We had one fairly small one in N Ohi in the 80s when 2 of my boys were in school and I had the youngest with me visiting someone. We all ran out of the house and I was really scared!!! The school sent all the kids home early. Don't care to experience one again! Stay safe. That fish has it sure cute! Sam the wingspan shawl sounds tempting I don't know if I could keep up though I knit so slow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I understand they work well when temperatures are going up and down, I do hope you start to get back to being your usual busy self soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and three mile island

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and may you never have them - nuclear power is wonderful but until we learn how to get rid of the waste safely i think they are a hazard.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we use salt on our walks and steps - thank goodness they don't get icy very often - they are usually just snow covered..

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and three mile island
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually have been able to be on this afternoon!!! Very unusual for me lately, LOL.
The garage is finished, well I still want another piece or two of pegboard to hang tools and such on. But the workbench is completed except for the bottom shelf, ended up short so will have to get another sheet later on, for now it works! I used my shop vac and cleaned the entire garage, even hit C's car and my truck with it, now just need to lug out the power washer and get the exterior cleaned up. 
I am going to sit and knit for an hour before dinner is ready, should be able to finish a scarf at least! Mom is glued to her television, I put in one of her Downton Abbey DVD's and she is thrilled. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful evening. Company coming for dinner so I probably won't be on again till tomorrow morning. 
Keeping all in Prayers, Loves and many Hugs,
Marianne


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, 5! You indeed have every reason to be celebrating.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like some scary reminders! I don' care for the nuclear idea either 
Sam, how do I sign up for the Wingspan class?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> reminds me of a frost poem.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me of a frost poem.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sounds like some scary reminders! I don' care for the nuclear idea either
> Sam, how do I sign up for the Wingspan class?


You just check in with Designer1234's postings at the bottom of the Digest- It won't be for a week or few- being an April class!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I understand they work well when temperatures are going up and down, I do hope you start to get back to being your usual busy self soon!


Most of my neighbours have their trees tapped, The High School has even tapped trees this year, not sure what they are going to do with it though. I think it is very cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand they work well when temperatures are going up and down, I do hope you start to get back to being your usual busy self soon!
> ...


Hopefully render it into syrup!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we use salt on our walks and steps - thank goodness they don't get icy very often - they are usually just snow covered..
> 
> sam
> 
> My deck is usually snow covered too. Much easier than shoveling in my opinion. When Seth comes over he likes to shovel the snow, he isn't particular as to where it is either. He was in the middle of the yard the other day happily shoveling away. Was proud of himself too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you can tell I was getting sleepy 'cause I usually credit my teachers....a BIG thank you for teaching me to use my hand for foot measurement goes out to the Queen of Socks....(drum roll) Darowil! I am seriously getting into socks...keep working on pair after pair instead of my ASJ!
> Find myself drooling over sock yarns (which is messy...LOL).
> 
> [


Not good for the yarn either- wear a mask.
My ASJ has been put on hold (almost)- I've been too busy fishing! Brightly coloured fish with lots of purple in them. Almost becuase I am going to take it with me this afternoon to the knitting lesson so should get more done there. As I don't mind leaving my knitting inn the middle of a row it is an easy one to pick up for a few minutes- but it doesn't grow quckly at that rate! Still early early stages of increaases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Boy you can tell I was getting sleepy 'cause I usually credit my teachers....a BIG thank you for teaching me to use my hand for foot measurement goes out to the Queen of Socks....(drum roll) Darowil! I am seriously getting into socks...keep working on pair after pair instead of my ASJ!
> ...


Knitted fish?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


I'm nowhere near caught up yet, but can't pass up the opportunity to congratulate you, Zoe. Having lost a couple of friends to alcohol over the years, it's heartening to me to know that you're one of those who has survived. Each day's success is worth celebrating! Bravo!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> and three mile island
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the congrats and the celebrations for the sobriety! I have been to a AA meeting and some have reached their own milestones. Every sober day is a day for rejoicing! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and three mile island
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL I'll see if I can find one, that or a bib! Went ahead and signed up for your dead fish hat workshop. What's one more heh? Maybe we'll finish our ASJ about the same time...they did say they'd continue to help after all.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Boy you can tell I was getting sleepy 'cause I usually credit my teachers....a BIG thank you for teaching me to use my hand for foot measurement goes out to the Queen of Socks....(drum roll) Darowil! I am seriously getting into socks...keep working on pair after pair instead of my ASJ!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be posted early - shirley will announce it and then you sign up.

sam

18 june



nittergma said:


> Sounds like some scary reminders! I don' care for the nuclear idea either
> Sam, how do I sign up for the Wingspan class?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > That was a good idea, Redkimba, to put up those links. I love 'Star of the County Down' and I live in County Down. St. Patrick's Day had dawned bright and a little warmer so perhaps he has turned up the warm side of his gravestone. More later as I have ham boiling, bread baking and church to get to!
> ...


Oh, I'm sore laughing. Dear help us! The poor Saint. I've had a lovely St. Patrick's Day with the family and not a one of us cooked! The ham was devoured as was the rest of the food. One family member is slightly the worse of 'the drowning of the shamrock; but will recover soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: 
Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Gwen yes I did enjoy it for the most part, I wished a couple of times he would get on with it instead of talking so long about labels and stuff, but for me the class started at midnight so was prob a bit short on patience lol. That was the first class I had attended, I have probs working out the time but now I have a time converter it should be easier although it hadn't taken into account of when our clocks change so it said the class was at 1am UK time but luckily someone else had already converted it and said it was at midnight. That is lovely yarn you have there, did you see the lovely yarn 1 of the ladies is using in the crochet workshop its a mixture of greens and browns, I really wanted some but can't get it over here there is a red heart 1 almost same colour but to have it shipped to the UK would break the bank so am going to have to accept I can't have it, which of course makes me want it more lol lyn x



Gweniepooh said:


> Melyn did you enjoy the class? Have you taken any others? I've done 3 of them and found them enjoyable and useful; the beginning crochet, a Knitting 911, and a colorwork with double knitting. Each was free but then I ended up purchasing them for future reference at the reduced cost.
> 
> Today ran out to the LYS for the last day of their sale. Not a huge reduction but I did end up getting the 1200 yards/3 hanks for the price of 2 so I guess my wingspan will have matching socks. LOL I've posted a picture of the yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Got home late last night and crashed right away. We did a one week trip from Alexandria Va. to Atlanta stopping by Ashville North carolina and then Greenville , South Carolina. Part business, part pleasure trip where I bought some yarn at different LYS's. Sooooo good to be home though, it's always good to be home sweet home.


thewren said:


> sounds like you are having a great trip - when do you expect to be home. hope you took lots of pictures to share.
> 
> i love cross country road trips - i really envy ohio kathy since she gets to drive all over. so much to see along the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Gwen yes I did enjoy it for the most part, I wished a couple of times he would get on with it instead of talking so long about labels and stuff, but for me the class started at midnight so was prob a bit short on patience lol. That was the first class I had attended, I have probs working out the time but now I have a time converter it should be easier although it hadn't taken into account of when our clocks change so it said the class was at 1am UK time but luckily someone else had already converted it and said it was at midnight. That is lovely yarn you have there, did you see the lovely yarn 1 of the ladies is using in the crochet workshop its a mixture of greens and browns, I really wanted some but can't get it over here there is a red heart 1 almost same colour but to have it shipped to the UK would break the bank so am going to have to accept I can't have it, which of course makes me want it more lol lyn x
> 
> I do that with yarn all the time, seems I want it all the more. I will be stocking up on a few that I can't get here when I am in London next.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats dear lady!! good for you.
My nephew is also sober but it happened in a harsh way. he was so out of it, passed out, lives alone.
Some days later he rec'd help, had a long rehab, to learn to walk and all, did some serious damage to his body,by the years of drinking and the long time passed out on the floor. knee damageee, is one, short term memory, and so much more. It is so sad that he had this hard a time to get to this point, sad to see his disability s from it, so again, so glad you made it, it is a tuff battle, for sure.
bets


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Congratulations, what a great achievment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe
> ...


Forgot of course that most of you are still in Sunday, now I get the reference to green!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have my roast in the crockpot, now I need to shut this down and get my day going. Have lingered too long to make it to church services so will take a walk in our small wooded area to say a few special prayers instead.
> I had a wonderful beginning of my day thanks to Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Such a thrill to put a voice with the pictures, I am truly honored with your friendship dear lady!
> Angora, so happy that you had such a beautiful place to visit. Congratulations on the anniversary, tomorrow would have been our 28th, miss him everyday but know he is out of pain and that is comforting for me.
> Gwen you have more faith in my ability to knit than I have if you think I could produce a sweater, LOL. But I will love to see the book, I am in awe of those that can make such beautiful sweaters and socks :thumbup:
> ...


Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Congrats dear lady!! good for you.
> My nephew is also sober but it happened in a harsh way. he was so out of it, passed out, lives alone.
> Some days later he rec'd help, had a long rehab, to learn to walk and all, did some serious damage to his body,by the years of drinking and the long time passed out on the floor. knee damage, is one, short term memory, and so much more. It is so sad that he had this hard a time to get to this point, sad to see his disability s from it, so again, so glad you made it, it is a tuff battle, for sure.
> bets


Sometimes life needs to hit us "right between the eyes" before we can see ourselves and what we are really doing to ourselves. In the end it is better to have one day sober than years of drunkenness. Unfortunately it takes the drunkenness and the effects of it for us to realize that we alkies need help to overcome this struggle. All my best to your nephew! And we hope continually for the hurts/wounds to heal. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


If your washing machine is near a window to the back yard you can achieve it for hardly anything. I have one of those black hose pipe things and we just put a bracket on the outside of house below window then when i do the washing i open window and put the machine hose through and connect it on. It works great. We were on restriction4 for a few years up until about 2 years ago.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [


Christchurch where they have had the worst recent earthquakes is well away from us- in the South Island- I happen to have experienced a few there- because of my daughter living in that city. T o be honest it was so short I wondered if it were a vehicle impacting something- we get a lot of heavy traffic- but that would be unusual on a Sunday [this morning is our Monday!][/quote]

We very seldom get earthquakes here in southeastern Virginia. Notice I did NOT say never! We did have one a couple of years ago that was centered in northwestern Virginia...I believe they said it was around a 5. Even though it was almost all the way across the state, we felt a good jolt here. I was sitting outside in the sun, it was Aug., and couldn't figure out why my wheelchair shook. It also damaged the National Cathedral in D.C. and the Washington Monument. Both required a lot of repairs.
I cannot imagine living where they are such a common occurence although I guess we can get accustomed to anything.
SO glad you're in one of the safer parts of the island!
JuneK[/quote]

I think they found more repairs were needed and the monument is still not fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I'd be worrying about air locks back to my new w/m. the pipe would have to do a major down/up before I could get it out the window- dare not stuff up the w/m.!!!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you could always lay a sheet on the floor and pin it through the carpet - unless you have hardwood floors and then you could use finishing nails. NOT
> ...


I wonder if amazon is the culprit. My card was compromised a week ago and card company got on it fast. Ordered on amazon just before this happened. Usually use paypal. Card co issued a new card ..tomorrow Ill need to update... one or two bills goes to card. Apple>Mac< has an update due to some recent problems with >plugins<. If I didnt have enough problems. 
:hunf:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

If your washing machine is near a window to the back yard you can achieve it for hardly anything. I have one of those black hose pipe things and we just put a bracket on the outside of house below window then when i do the washing i open window and put the machine hose through and connect it on. It works great. We were on restriction4 for a few years up until about 2 years ago.[/quote]

I'd be worrying about air locks back to my new w/m. the pipe would have to do a major down/up before I could get it out the window- dare not stuff up the w/m.!!!!![/quote]

Mmm i see your point. My window is only a tiny bit higher than the machine. I guess its back to the buckets then for now for you. It will keep your arm muscles going (LOL)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Zoe this is for you!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4078894288239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent

Love,
Sandy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> If your washing machine is near a window to the back yard you can achieve it for hardly anything. I have one of those black hose pipe things and we just put a bracket on the outside of house below window then when i do the washing i open window and put the machine hose through and connect it on. It works great. We were on restriction4 for a few years up until about 2 years ago.


I'd be worrying about air locks back to my new w/m. the pipe would have to do a major down/up before I could get it out the window- dare not stuff up the w/m.!!!!![/quote]

Mmm i see your point. My window is only a tiny bit higher than the machine. I guess its back to the buckets then for now for you. It will keep your arm muscles going (LOL)[/quote]

Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


Wow. Its still looks great though. Still quite cool here today and we have had a few showers. Enough anyway that i dont need to water the plants in the garden.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


It is still magnificent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.
> ...


We are not even supposed to bucket clean water!- So it will be quite a labour keeping the rest of my tomatoes and pumpkins alive. 
Each branch of the yucca flower has about 2 -3 buds still to open. It has been an interesting exercise observing it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Zoe this is for you!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4078894288239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! and I love it!! My eyes are filled with tears of joy --- thank you for this! I have saved it into my favorites folder! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.
> ...


Thanks Sandy! It could be even more spectacular if all five babies flower at the same time- goodness knows how long in the future!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, we are all stuffed over here from the corned beef and cabbage. It sure was delicious, but a lot of work even though I used the crock pot.
A lot of chopping of vegetables, but well worth it. Now a cup of tea or two and some knitting and trying to catch up with all the nice conversation. I'm only on pg.16 so I have a ways to go. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Zoe -- my son fought that battle but didn't win.

*I applaud you*.

Rob tried for sobriety many times for many many years - and I know how hard it is - from watching him and living through the pain of watching him struggle.

We lost him 3 years ago to esophageal cancer - and he never did win the battle, {he also smoked heavily }.

I wish continued sobriety for you and wish you well. Shirley


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Congratulations, Zoe -- my son fought that battle but didn't win.
> 
> *I applaud you*.
> 
> ...


My oldest son lost the battle last year. For all those that have been there .....bless you and keep strong.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My heart aches for you too Ezenby - it isn't something you wish to have in common, but we survive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound - sounds as though you had a good time.

maybe you could take a picture and show us what yarn you picked up.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Got home late last night and crashed right away. We did a one week trip from Alexandria Va. to Atlanta stopping by Ashville North carolina and then Greenville , South Carolina. Part business, part pleasure trip where I bought some yarn at different LYS's. Sooooo good to be home though, it's always good to be home sweet home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes one has to be on the bottom of the barrel in order to be able to climb out.

sam



purplelady said:


> Congrats dear lady!! good for you.
> My nephew is also sober but it happened in a harsh way. he was so out of it, passed out, lives alone.
> Some days later he rec'd help, had a long rehab, to learn to walk and all, did some serious damage to his body,by the years of drinking and the long time passed out on the floor. knee damageee, is one, short term memory, and so much more. It is so sad that he had this hard a time to get to this point, sad to see his disability s from it, so again, so glad you made it, it is a tuff battle, for sure.
> bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - and well deserved.

sam



Sandy said:


> Zoe this is for you!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4078894288239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is still really showy myfanwy - can hardly wait to see the walking stick you get from it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy coming to you shirley - what a burden that must have been watching from the sidelines. at least he is at peace.

beautiful painting - is it done on cloth?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Congratulations, Zoe -- my son fought that battle but didn't win.
> 
> *I applaud you*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is still really showy myfanwy - can hardly wait to see the walking stick you get from it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It needs to die first! Or I need a bit more ooomph to even contemplate it at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


I've been grinning too, what a different picture you get by changing one letter in a sentence! So glad you had a wonderful St Pat's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Well done Zoe- its been great seeing the changes even over the time I have known you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very much time i was abed - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

mjs said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Earth tremors are extremely rare in the British Isles but about 30 years ago, when on holiday in the Isle of Man, one early morning we though a big truck has breaked quickly outside the chalet in the holiday park but the area was pedestrian only. It was on the news later that morning that there has been a tremor centred on Anglesey in Wales. What a surprise for us all. No damage done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Anglesey/Isle of Man- my geography went out the window when I first read this- I was thinking of the Isle of Wight- but yes that figures that an earthquake in Anglesey could be felt when on the Isle of Man!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Zoe -- my son fought that battle but didn't win.
> ...


And my dear Brother-in-law lost his battle six years ago. I pray for strength for all who battle and that never ends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


It is an insidious problem- but at the root of the issues Fale faces day by day- Korsakoff's Syndrome, caused by enjoying too many lagers at a sitting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My ex husband is a recovering ( i hope) alcoholic . Very hard to watch someone destroy their life. He had liver failure 2 years ago and was living in a car in a terrible state. Anyway he was in icu for 3 weeks then some rehab. From there to a drug and alcohol rehab farm for about 8 months. So far he is doing great. Very hard to watch our children have to go through all of that. Hopefully he will now live a lot longer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I am a little late with this wish.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4076610448239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> Don't forget to check out the puzzle at the end.


What fun thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


They are fun- and seeing what others with a more artisitic bent than me makes of them will be really interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose the breqad would have been done by then - maybe i am in time for a piece though.
> 
> darowil - everytime i get to see one of our faces it seems i have known them forever - thank you so much for modeling the dead fish hat - the hat is great - but your smiling face is definitely the icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


You got the nicer photo of me- on the intro to the workshop I posted one that showed up the hats better (after all it was the hat that mattered most there I figured).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny redkimba - i have experienced a few days like that - happily not real often -.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sure understood it- other than July ofcourse (actually occasionally in July it might take two hands becuase the wheel is cold, especially when we lived in the Adelaide hills and went out early in the morning).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother always introduced me as her baby - even when i was forty. and i introduce heidi as my baby.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Maryanne often comments that Vicky is not a baby when I talk about my baby- she's my baby I point out- my baby is only 27.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ASJ has been put on hold (almost)- I've been too busy fishing! Brightly coloured fish with lots of purple in them. Almost becuase I am going to take it with me this afternoon to the knitting lesson so should get more done there. As I don't mind leaving my knitting inn the middle of a row it is an easy one to pick up for a few minutes- but it doesn't grow quckly at that rate! Still early early stages of increaases.


Knitted fish?[/quote]

Yep


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Glad you avoided cooking anyone- maybe more like pickling with drowning the shamrock anyway?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


Still looks good though.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol thats soo funny Caren you want yarn from where I am and I want it from where you are, maybe we should do a house swop lol lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gwen yes I did enjoy it for the most part, I wished a couple of times he would get on with it instead of talking so long about labels and stuff, but for me the class started at midnight so was prob a bit short on patience lol. That was the first class I had attended, I have probs working out the time but now I have a time converter it should be easier although it hadn't taken into account of when our clocks change so it said the class was at 1am UK time but luckily someone else had already converted it and said it was at midnight. That is lovely yarn you have there, did you see the lovely yarn 1 of the ladies is using in the crochet workshop its a mixture of greens and browns, I really wanted some but can't get it over here there is a red heart 1 almost same colour but to have it shipped to the UK would break the bank so am going to have to accept I can't have it, which of course makes me want it more lol lyn x
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


Awww thats a shame but it still looks spectacular, hopefully it will last a bit longer. I have a small tree in my garden that looks lovely when its in full flower, it looks like a pink cloud there are so many tiny flowers but it only lasts a very short while and then they go a horrible brown and look awfull untill the leaves cover it. lyn  :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dull wet windy Fife....the news says some chance of snow I hope it wont come to that, went to friends for week end, KTP was on page 8 when I left and now on page 40 so I have some catching up to do,have a great day or whatever tc


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know how much I will on over the next week or so- depnds on how much time my workshop takes up. I coul dbe wrong- but I don't anticipate that it will be as time consuming as th esocks were so hopefully I will still manage to get on frequently. But will be heading off to bed soon I hope.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As soon as I get the yarns I'll take a picture because I had to mail several skeins. I left "contributions" at several of our stops.


thewren said:


> glad you are home safe and sound - sounds as though you had a good time.
> 
> maybe you could take a picture and show us what yarn you picked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


It is still quite lovely to look at.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My ex husband is a recovering ( i hope) alcoholic . Very hard to watch someone destroy their life. He had liver failure 2 years ago and was living in a car in a terrible state. Anyway he was in icu for 3 weeks then some rehab. From there to a drug and alcohol rehab farm for about 8 months. So far he is doing great. Very hard to watch our children have to go through all of that. Hopefully he will now live a lot longer.


Went through it growing up- with an increasingly alcoholic dad- but in the end he was sober for about 40 years till he died- thanks to AA.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water![/quote]

One year during a rather dry spell my aunt buried an unused disposable diaper under where she was going to plant her tomatoes. it soaks up a considerable amount of water. When there wasn't enough rain the tomatoes still were getting watered. I thought at first she was a little odd but when everyone else's tomatoes died hers were survived. I have done this with old towels as well in the bottom of some of my very large planters.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Got home late last night and crashed right away. We did a one week trip from Alexandria Va. to Atlanta stopping by Ashville North carolina and then Greenville , South Carolina. Part business, part pleasure trip where I bought some yarn at different LYS's. Sooooo good to be home though, it's always good to be home sweet home.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Oh my, so close to Gwen and I, so sorry I didn't know you were coming to our area, Greenville, SC is not that far, actually from where I am located it is about an hour and fifteen minutes to either Atlanta or to Greenville. Maybe next trip??? LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water!


One year during a rather dry spell my aunt buried an unused disposable diaper under where she was going to plant her tomatoes. it soaks up a considerable amount of water. When there wasn't enough rain the tomatoes still were getting watered. I thought at first she was a little odd but when everyone else's tomatoes died hers were survived. I have done this with old towels as well in the bottom of some of my very large planters.[/quote]

Might be worth investing in some [nappies] for next season, when I may be in Sydney for a week in Spring. But all those plans are on hold at present- big crisis at the shop front- so to speak. Don't want to go into it in Public Forum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.
> ...


it is right in the middle that the brown is showing up- but not all of the buds have opened yet- and we are forecast to go into another large high.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My ASJ has been put on hold (almost)- I've been too busy fishing! Brightly coloured fish with lots of purple in them. Almost becuase I am going to take it with me this afternoon to the knitting lesson so should get more done there. As I don't mind leaving my knitting inn the middle of a row it is an easy one to pick up for a few minutes- but it doesn't grow quckly at that rate! Still early early stages of increaases.
> ...


Yep[/quote]

do we get to see a photo of them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


do we get to see a photo of them?[/quote]

They are a few pages back- with me modelling one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


They are a few pages back- with me modelling one   [/quote]

ah are they the hats or have I missed something completely?

I was imagining fish tank sized fish not these big opened jaw fellows!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> lol thats soo funny Caren you want yarn from where I am and I want it from where you are, maybe we should do a house swop lol lyn x
> 
> I guess it is one of those the grass is always greener things.I have the brown and green yarn in the Red Heart. It was the grandsons favorite color for slippers. What fun that would be to house swap.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.


Sugarsugar, I really have no other way to be, LOL... I love to take someones trash (such as old table, chair, bookcase) and bring it back to something useful. I do donate a lot of my projects to different groups that have regular sales to raise monies. When I first retired from work, I was very depressed that I was found to be too disabled to be functional in the work force. I loved my job, though it was the dreaded retail, I was the inventory supervisor, always organizing, keeping track of the goods of a huge box store was a challenge but kept my mind occupied and I had a wonderful crew and my managers were more like friends. I had worked since I was 12 yrs of age, started as a waitress at a bowling alley snack bar, LOL. 
Sorry, I digress once again :roll: point being, I've worked so much I really never had time to really enjoy crafts. I knew them, knew woodworking since I could hold a hammer, learned plumbing when I was old enough to understand how to solder copper together. I was always driven even as a young child to be independent, my mom left when I was very young, I always believed that it was my fault since I had a knee that was weak and I couldn't do the things that other kids did. I was not supposed to live very long when I was born, too sick too allergic to everything... but I did... I got gangrene when I was 6 and was supposed to loose my leg, would not make it either way, I made it, was pronounced dead 2 other times due to ex hubby abuse... I wasn't... all of this, for some reason God was not done with me here on this earth. I greet my days grateful to be here, my friends either in real time or here online are a blessing that I am eternally grateful for. Bubbly, yes my friend, I am happy to be bubbly, for I have finally reconciled all my shortcomings in life to be trivial, I have had a wonderful man who I know loved me though all my imperfections. I have 2 wonderful sons who give their spare time to help others. I have a roof over my head, food for my thoughts and my body, friends and family to love and that love me... my life is wonderfully, fantasticly awesome!!!f


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.
> ...


And such an inspiration to us 'old timers'.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.


It is still beautiful Julie...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


ah are they the hats or have I missed something completely?

I was imagining fish tank sized fish not these big opened jaw fellows![/quote]

Yeah the hats


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.
> ...


I read somewhere recently 'if today I had what I had thanked God for yesterday what would I have today' or something along those lines- you would still have an awful lot by the sound of it. A real reminder of how we must look at what we have, not what we want. And how often as in your case is it becuase we don't have what we want that we come to appreciate what we do have. Does that make sense ? I know what I am trying to say! but not sure I said it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


LOL! Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NIght night all- see you some time tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We watched him from the time he was in grade 9 at school and there was no help then that we could find. He died at 53 and was only able to stay sober for short periods of time-* that is why I applaud you Zoe* I wish you well - -- I don't think people realize what a difficult thing it is to beat it.

Nowadays they go from alcohol to drugs and they are so powerful. One of his counsellors when he was in recovery within the past l0 years told me that nowadays only 5% of those addicted to oxycontin or heroin, stay drug free for over 3 years - and only 50% of the 5% stay drug free for over l0 years. It is so sad - Pat and I are doing okay-Rob is at peace now. It was very hard on the other kids as they had to deal with it too. Leaves scars on everyone.

Yes, it is one of my wall hangings. Thank you Sam. This place is a healing place for those of us who are fortunate to have found it. You contribute to that in a huge way. I applaud you too.



thewren said:


> healing energy coming to you shirley - what a burden that must have been watching from the sidelines. at least he is at peace.
> 
> beautiful painting - is it done on cloth?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning Everyone, or night. 
I've been up since 4 something, dogs out and fed, DH off to work, and a cup o coffee downed, I think I'll head back to bed for an hour.
Thoughts, hopes, and prayers to all who have or are dealing with issues of any type. 
Hope everyone has a great day!! Darowil, signed on to make hats, can't wait. :thumbup:
Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


My mother use to say:

" Yesterday is gone, tomorrow never comes, Today is the day we live"


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.
> ...


Marianne, you are an inspiration to us all...well, I speak for myself. You and Zoe are truly heroines to me! You both have my admiration. I'm trying very hard to have your outlook on life. And with Zoe, since she is also a bubbly personality even though she faces a daily battle with alcoholism! I'm glad you're both in my life, even long distance!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

" Yesterday is gone, tomorrow never comes, Today is the day we live"[/quote]

I try to remember that tomorrow is promised to no one. And having so many friends and acquaintances pass away in the last year makes me realize that we need to live each day as if it's our last...it truly may be.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


I believe you said it perfectly.. and I thank you...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a poster somewhere that was a gift from someone I helped with life changes... Reads something similar to what all are saying.. 
Yesterday has gone away, 
is why it is called the Past, 
Tomorrow has yet to come, 
our Future is not known,
Today is yours to do with as you may,
That is why it is called a Present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca is beginning to decay- not terribly surprising given how heavy some of yesterday's rain was.
> ...


the patch that is dying is right inside- but there are still buds to open- it has been fascinating watching such a complex flower!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We watched him from the time he was in grade 9 at school and there was no help then that we could find. He died at 53 and was only able to stay sober for short periods of time-* that is why I applaud you Zoe* I wish you well - -- I don't think people realize what a difficult thing it is to beat it.
> 
> Nowadays they go from alcohol to drugs and they are so powerful. One of his counsellors when he was in recovery within the past l0 years told me that nowadays only 5% of those addicted to oxycontin or heroin, stay drug free for over 3 years - and only 50% of the 5% stay drug free for over l0 years. It is so sad - Pat and I are doing okay-Rob is at peace now. It was very hard on the other kids as they had to deal with it too. Leaves scars on everyone.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shirley for your kind words and for sharing about your son. I think that the alcoholism is a world wide epidemic that really goes unnoticed and hid under the rug by too many people and the health professionals. Relatives and friends can do nothing but hope and pray for the alcoholic to reach out for help, some find it and some never are able to control this disease. Too many times they try to quit and are never able to be successful. Hugs for you and I know it was not easy, lots of frustrated helpless feelings rocking between hope-despair-anger over watching and waiting for your son to be well. The alcoholism is really a battle within our alcoholic self struggling with physical, mental, and spiritual aspects of ourselves.
Hugs for all the others who have watched the struggles of alcoholism within their own families/friends, and for those whose dear ones never made it. Alanon is a very good place to go for help. In the meantime, my heartfelt empathies ........ Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Many gentle hugs right back at you June! Bubbly -- yep cause it is a waste of time crying over spilt milk. hmmmm, think I will just get a cat to lick it up!!! hahah, they purr too, those purrbabies will have to live somewheres else cause I am allergic to them! 
Hugs for you too Marianne! We have 20cm of snow to come down today and overnight! (8-10 inches) School buses are all cancelled. Stay warm, and if you are going out, well then, take a snow dance but dont fall over!!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Korsokoff;s that seems the work my nephew used too,
bets


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Korsokoff;s that seems the work my nephew used too,
> bets


why it is a syndrome I have no idea- Zoe might have some inkling. I watched the death of a brilliant painter [artist] friend, from this same diagnosis. Shirley may recall hearing of Colin McCahon from her days here in the 70's. 
It renders a person quite incapable in it's worst form, but can be alleviated to some extent by taking multi vitamins, in particular, thiamine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a good idea. DH just planted some tomatoes yesterday. Will consider this for future plantings. Even if we don't experience a drought it would save on watering.


NanaCaren said:


> Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water!


One year during a rather dry spell my aunt buried an unused disposable diaper under where she was going to plant her tomatoes. it soaks up a considerable amount of water. When there wasn't enough rain the tomatoes still were getting watered. I thought at first she was a little odd but when everyone else's tomatoes died hers were survived. I have done this with old towels as well in the bottom of some of my very large planters.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Korsokoff;s that seems the work my nephew used too,
> ...


The Korsakoff Syndrome is just a name, most likely because it is a neurological condition with a wide range of implications and resulting behaviors. It is caused by the body not being able to absorb enough Vit B (thiamine) into their blood system in order for the brain to process glucose which it needs to enable the brain functioning to take place.

The main reason the body is unable to absorb the thiamine is due to inflammation in the stomach lining. The inflammation in most cases is due to heavy alcohol consumption but not always. There is the reason for the inabsorption as well due to malnourishment and lack of proper foods. There are pregnancy issues too that are involved with hyperemesis, as was the case with Kate Middleton when she needed to be hospitalized for that. Sometimes the damage to the brain is minimal and at other times, it is quite vast. Most of the time the brain damage is not reversable, but can be managed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Does that make sense ? I know what I am trying to say! but not sure I said it.[/quote Darowil]

I understood just what you seemed to be saying and must agree whole-heartedly Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I gave the music teacher the Ode to Joy hat and he loved it. My BIL wants me to knit one for his music teacher. It is so nice to be appreciated!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. Lots to catch up on here--yesterday I spent wroking on cleaning up files from the external drive (trying to keep it and the computer as clean as possible) and I had NO idea I had so many patterns saved...yikes, I won't run out of things to knit even if I live to be 110!



Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, I was searching to find what accident had happened. Glad all is ok and happy that Poledra's husband is back to work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When we got home from our getaway there were four messages from the credit card fraud department. Turns out it was "ALL" us from our weekend...thank goodness. Sorry that you had fraud on your card too. Had that a few months ago here too.


That happened to me once as well--the kids & I were driving out to see my parents and because it was "unusual activity" (buying gas and food skipping across the country), the bank froze my card until I called them to let them know I was traveling! I find it kind of funny that they learn my spending habits (they also call me to verify any purchases over a certain amount if it's not rent or utility--if I buy a computer or appliance, I can expect a call, lol). I would have caught it as well soon enough, I'm sure, as I tend to check my account a couple times a week, just in case. Yeah, I watch my monies!

I am about 20 pages behind here, so I'm off to read again!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


You have every right to be so proud of your success. We're proud of you too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love seeing all the pictures, knitting and home and otherwise! I need to take a few and post--we have a new furbaby here! It's a cat (the shelter says they think he's about 3, but we suspect he's more likely younger, as he has rather a kittenish demeanor). DD went with her friend to the mall and they visited the shelter there, and she fell in love with him. We went over and met him and he ended up coming home with us. The older Boys were a bit put out at first, but the new kid is winning them over. DD has named him Yuckl (she pronounces it yoo-kel), which she came up with by rearranging the letters of the word "lucky." I thought of Zoe and her little one when she told me that! 

And Zoe, wow. CONGRATULATIONS to you on this anniversary! I do know what an accomplishment that is, and I am proud for you!

DGS turned 2 yesterday! He had a great time at his party, I'm told; I talked to him on the phone and he was really wound up. I'm glad he had a happy day. 

Marianne, I think you can knit any darn thing you set your mind to, so don't count out sweaters yet. I never thought I'd do some of the things I've done (lace shawls used to intimidate me something awful). And of course you know you'd have help from everyone here!

And I see we have another Keurig convert. LOL How did we ever live without these wonderful machines?! I've just finished up a cuppa myself. And on to catch up some more!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe
> ...


I saw that last evening. She's sitting on old church pews.

Trisha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I forgot to mention that I also love a fried Spam (or bologna) sandwich! I haven't had one in years...may have to get some at the grocery just for old times' sake.

The fish hat is on my list of things to make, too; I want to make one for my SisIL, as she loves to fish.



Redkimba said:


> LOL. I'll have to post the "you know it's hot in Texas" list to you sometime. It would be the same but for New Zealand.


I chuckled at the list--I know about that two finger driving! Another one we have is "You know it's summer in New Mexico when sun tea is instant."

Kate, no worry on the mixup--I have done it myself!

Julie, glad to know the earthquake was minor as these things go. I have felt a couple in my lifetime, and as I recall, they were over by the time we figured out what was happening. Let's hope they are over with for a good long while now!

Melyn, how wonderful to see the birds--at Bub's work, there's a mama bird (thrasher) who builds a nest in a cholla cactus every year. We love to peek in at the wee ones there.

My own pitfalls are slight so far today--ran into the dresser as I was getting ready to take a shower, and jacked up my littlest toe pretty good. Good thing there aren't any little kids here, as they'd have learned a new word or two...heh. I'm sure it will be sore but I'll get over it, and if that's the worst thing to happen today, I'm good!

I've about six pages to catch up now, I think, though I am sure I've forgotten to comment on something...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I forgot to mention that I also love a fried Spam (or bologna) sandwich! I haven't had one in years...may have to get some at the grocery just for old times' sake.
> 
> The fish hat is on my list of things to make, too; I want to make one for my SisIL, as she loves to fish.
> 
> ...


The bad earthquakes in Christchurch have been measurable in fractions of minutes- which is down right scary- but yes this one was over, as one registered what was happening!
sorry about the toe- that sounds painful!
Delighted to hear of Yuckl's arrival- one day it maybe the doxy you hope for!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I wonder if amazon is the culprit. My card was compromised a week ago and card company got on it fast. Ordered on amazon just before this happened. Usually use paypal. Card co issued a new card ..tomorrow Ill need to update... one or two bills goes to card. Apple>Mac< has an update due to some recent problems with >plugins<. If I didnt have enough problems.
> :hunf:


Yes, that's the main pain I'll have--have the utilities set up for autopay and now will have to redo all my accounts. Ugh. And people just don't care what kind of inconveniences they cause when they do something like this!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[A gentle rain is falling here, temps have dropped from our warm weekend of 70's to currently 44 F. Today will just be sitting and knitting (after I raid the freezer to find something for our dinner that is) C has set up her "bar" so I am allowed to take a picture and post our latest adventure in smaller scale work. Is taking me a bit to adjust to the 1/6'th scale that the 11 inch dolls require. I have made many miniatures for doll houses before, but these are much bigger than those. She now wants me to design a wall unit to put behind the bar to hold the bottles and glasses and such. Should be interesting and a challenge for sure!
Stay warm and dry my friend, I'm hibernating for this day at least, LOL.[/quote]

If your weather is similar to ours in southeast VA., Marianne, it's an excellent day to be inside. It's truly a nasty day here! Those 40 degree temps with wind chill feel like the 30's. I would love to see pictures of your wood work. You are so talented!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is still really showy myfanwy - can hardly wait to see the walking stick you get from it.
> ...


Julie, the blooms will die off and make seed pods if it's like our yuccas--it will get quite dry and you can most likely just pull it down and it will snap off. I use a small saw or the Dremel to trim and sand off the "wings" from the bloom stems. It will take a few weeks for it to be ready to use, but once it's dry, it should last for years.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


June has written so eloquently all that I would have wished to express. You are loved and I ask that I be considered your friend. Your posts are our blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Many thanks for the tip! I will wait until I get back from Australia, I suspect.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.

Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> 
> Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> 
> Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


*ssshhhhhhhhhh* just letting you in on a lil secret -- a good yarn and needles makes for a happy knitter!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Alanon is a very good place to go for help. In the meantime, my heartfelt empathies ........ Zoe


I know Al-Anon saved me--I still read my little book, though it's practically falling apart!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The map of a knitter's brain,
Is filled with guideposts along the path,

That is nestled amongst flowers
with everlasting blooms and petals,
(the unending thoughts of possibilities)

Wound together with great yarns
intricately woven with silver sticks
And inspired by beauty and wonder,

Fans along the way
Cheer with clicking and clacking
As fingers fly and dance their magic
Amongst the soft fibers
to create a masterpiece 
Admired and loved by all who see it.

The map of a knitter's brain
Is truly a marathon of delight.

(penned by Zoe aka 5mmdpns)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately it's not that they aren't aware of the misery they cause those type of people just don't care! Sorry you're having to do this but thank goodness it was caught quickly.

Also, sorry about your toe. Made me cringe as i've certainly done the same thing. Ouch!

quote=Sorlenna]


Ezenby said:


> I wonder if amazon is the culprit. My card was compromised a week ago and card company got on it fast. Ordered on amazon just before this happened. Usually use paypal. Card co issued a new card ..tomorrow Ill need to update... one or two bills goes to card. Apple>Mac< has an update due to some recent problems with >plugins<. If I didnt have enough problems.
> :hunf:


Yes, that's the main pain I'll have--have the utilities set up for autopay and now will have to redo all my accounts. Ugh. And people just don't care what kind of inconveniences they cause when they do something like this![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...you are funny Valerie. I am so glad you joined the KTP. I found myself thinking of you on the last yarn crawl I attended; was look at what was being promoted as Irish yarn. Don't know if it came from your "neck of the woods" or not but you immediately came to mind. Hope you enjoy knitting the baby blankets.



ptofValerie said:


> Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> 
> Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen to that Zoe! I've even gotten DH now "trained" to watch for yarn when he is out and about. LOL Can't guarantee he will pick up what I would but heh...he's trying and yarn is yarn. I can always make something out of what he bring home. LOL

Also, Zoe please accept my belated congratulations on your recent anniversary and wonderful accomplishment. You should be proud.



5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We watched him from the time he was in grade 9 at school and there was no help then that we could find. He died at 53 and was only able to stay sober for short periods of time-* that is why I applaud you Zoe* I wish you well - -- I don't think people realize what a difficult thing it is to beat it.
> ...


We did go to Al Anon which did help us understand what we were dealing with. It was so sad as he was such a nice person and remained that way all through his struggles. Parents fight with feelings of guilt- responsibility - what did we do wrong. It is, I believe, an inherited disease - certainly each generation in our family has had at least one member suffer with it. It is a 
debilitating, heart breaking disease - and now with the drugs added it is even more horrendous. That is why I admire anyone who manages to break out of its clutches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great poem Zoe! Think I'll copy it and post it in my craft room and of course it will have your name on it!



5mmdpns said:


> The map of a knitter's brain,
> Is filled with guideposts along the path,
> 
> That is nestled amongst flowers
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Valerie. I had some of those negative feelings too, when I was first alone, could not get a job. Was a 30 year home maker, lack of enuff education
not work place skilled and did SUPER job interviews, but no job. at age 50, I felt of no use to others and my boys were not in my life, hard , low time.
I took the women's renewal classes, did well there too, as w/ the various tests recommended, but no place in the work field for an older gal.
TOok some time to reconcile that and find my worth another way.

Good on you to have accomplished so much and be able to give of your handy work to charity.
bets


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great poem Zoe! Think I'll copy it and post it in my craft room and of course it will have your name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*chuckles* You go for it!!! The words just seemed to flow and appear for me in response to another knitter here at KP.  hahah, does it not reflect what we are and do? Zoe


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Valerie. I had some of those negative feelings too, when I was first alone, could not get a job. Was a 30 year home maker, lack of enuff education
not work place skilled and did SUPER job interviews, but no job. at age 50, I felt of no use to others and my boys were not in my life, hard , low time.
I took the women's renewal classes, did well there too, as w/ the various tests recommended, but no place in the work field for an older gal.
TOok some time to reconcile that and find my worth another way.

Good on you to have accomplished so much and be able to give of your handy work to charity.
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Valerie. I had some of those negative feelings too, when I was first alone, could not get a job. Was a 30 year home maker, lack of enuff education
not work place skilled and did SUPER job interviews, but no job. at age 50, I felt of no use to others and my boys were not in my life, hard , low time.
I took the women's renewal classes, did well there too, as w/ the various tests recommended, but no place in the work field for an older gal.
TOok some time to reconcile that and find my worth another way.

Good on you to have accomplished so much and be able to give of your handy work to charity.
bets
not sending it seems, tried 2 times and no go. Once more


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

oh sure ,, nOW all three are there. i need to give this"critter" a talkin' to.
bets


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to let folks know that http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com is having a sale today until Tues. at 9 a.m. Of particular interest to me since I'm into socks lately AND preparing for the winspan workshop in April they have Paternayan Mill Ends for only $6.50 a hank/400 yards. The yarn is 100% wool and in solid colors. Even with shipping it still beat the deal I got at my LYS yesterday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You really have a bad case of the Gwenies!!! I double post way too often. LOL


purplelady said:


> oh sure ,, nOW all three are there. i need to give this"critter" a talkin' to.
> bets


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...Ouch, sorry to hear about the toe. Hope it isn't broken. That really hurts. On the other hand, quite happy for you with your new furry member of the family. I know how you have been wanting a pet. Sad to hear though that your card was hacked and used. Such a terrible thing to go through, but thankfully these cards are catching fraud much quicker now. We went through that a few months ago and when we just got back from our trip there were 3 messages from the fraud department on our phone. Thankfully it was all what we had done, but just shows what a problem fraud is that they are now watching this closely. By the way, are you hot enough for instant tea yet? We are still getting snow up here. Sometimes you surprise me with your cooler temps.

Lurker...See you got some rain and I know that was a relief, but sounds like it was hard and I know you mentioned the soil doesn't absorb the rain. Hope they have some reservoirs dug so they can hold some of the rain water and use it. Loved the story about the disposable diaper and the roses that survived. When you spoke of Spring were you meaning your Spring, which is now a long way off, or our Spring, which is arriving? Now to look for your last photo of the flower.

Designer...You went through much suffering with your son. It was so kind of you to open yourself and share that with us and Zoe. God Bless you dear.

Ezenby...So sorry for you with your son also. The pain of going through this with a child is so hard. I thank you also for sharing. Big Hugs to you and Designer.

Purplelady...Sad that people suffer so in this life. Prayers that he will have some sober years ahead but I know they will be forever with the damage done. Big Hugs to you too and prayers for your nephew.

Marianne...You are such an inspiration to me. Thank you for the gift of your friendship. We are here for you in the good times and the low times and we know you are always here for us. So wonderful to know you are doing the things you love.

Enjoy so much visiting. Haven't seemed to have time to stay as long as I used to but I send you all my love. Especially enjoy all the photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, I promised a photo of my new yarn. I'll go take it now and download it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Valerie. I had some of those negative feelings too, when I was first alone, could not get a job. Was a 30 year home maker, lack of enuff education
> not work place skilled and did SUPER job interviews, but no job. at age 50, I felt of no use to others and my boys were not in my life, hard , low time.
> I took the women's renewal classes, did well there too, as w/ the various tests recommended, but no place in the work field for an older gal.
> TOok some time to reconcile that and find my worth another way.
> ...


How are you managing to get by now?? That must have been such a hard time to go through. My best friend is going through this exact thing right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait! I missed something...*Sorlenna* you have a new furbaby? Cat or dog? Did you post a picture yet? What is it's name? So many questions!

*Angora* the yarn is delicious looking! It really will be pretty in that pattern.

Just ordered more sock yarn....there is no hope for me!!!
But I am happy so that must count for something! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> oh sure ,, nOW all three are there. i need to give this"critter" a talkin' to.
> bets


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We've all done it. Sometimes you will see a small rotating circle up at the very top line where it says posting a reply above the www.knittingparadise.com. As long as you see that rotating circle it is sending, just taking its good ol' time.
Rather hear from you twice, thrice, than not at all. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wait! I missed something...*Sorlenna* you have a new furbaby? Cat or dog? Did you post a picture yet? What is it's name? So many questions!
> 
> *Angora* the yarn is [c=blue]delicious[/c] looking! It really will be pretty in that pattern.
> 
> ...


Gwennie, thanks for the site. I will have to check it out. Can't buy but love checking it out as if I am buying. Yes, Sorlenna got a new furbaby. Have to see if I can find it for you. No picture yet. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154512-42.html#2976772 About 1/2 way down the page.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for directing me Angora. Yuckli (sp) is such a cute name and so glad the older ones are adjusting. Can't wait to see a picture.

Gwennie, thanks for the site. I will have to check it out. Can't buy but love checking it out as if I am buying. Yes, Sorlenna got a new furbaby. Have to see if I can find it for you. No picture yet. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154512-42.html#2976772 About 1/2 way down the page.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna...Ouch, sorry to hear about the toe. Hope it isn't broken. That really hurts. On the other hand, quite happy for you with your new furry member of the family. I know how you have been wanting a pet.
> 
> By the way, are you hot enough for instant tea yet? We are still getting snow up here. Sometimes you surprise me with your cooler temps.


I am sure it is not broken--just "stubbed." lol

Our temps are still cooler here. We've gotten up to 75F a couple of days but now there's a wind/cooler front coming through (March and April are wind season, for sure). Spring here is usually unpredictable; it can be 85 one day and 55 the next!



Gweniepooh said:


> Wait! I missed something...*Sorlenna* you have a new furbaby? Cat or dog? Did you post a picture yet? What is it's name? So many questions!


It's a cat, no photos yet (can't get him to sit still, heh)! He's black as coal and sleek as a panther, too, a real sweetie and I think he'll do fine with us. I will try to get some photos to post this afternoon.

I got my yarn, at last, for the sunflower knitted version, so I hope to start on that soon. I now have the two ponchos in progress, DD's driving test is tomorrow, and the workshop is Saturday, so I have all that to knit around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...See you got some rain and I know that was a relief, but sounds like it was hard and I know you mentioned the soil doesn't absorb the rain. Hope they have some reservoirs dug so they can hold some of the rain water and use it. Loved the story about the disposable diaper and the roses that survived. When you spoke of Spring were you meaning your Spring, which is now a long way off, or our Spring, which is arriving? Now to look for your last photo of the flower...
> 
> Enjoy so much visiting. Haven't seemed to have time to stay as long as I used to but I send you all my love. Especially enjoy all the photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, I promised a photo of my new yarn. I'll go take it now and download it.


Our Spring coming after all our months of Autumn/Winter- it feels almost like winter today, but the prediction is that we have another intense high approaching tomorrow. I am looking forward now to seeing the yucca form it's seed pods [with luck]...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thoughtful words Angora, thnx,
bets


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

e 5% stay drug free for over l0 years. It is so sad - Pat and I are doing okay-Rob is at peace now. It was very hard on the other kids as they had to deal with it too. Leaves scars on everyone.

Yes, it is one of my wall hangings. Thank you Sam. This place is a healing place for those of us who are fortunate to have found it. You contribute to that in a huge way. I applaud you too.



thewren said:


> healing energy coming to you shirley - what a burden that must have been watching from the sidelines. at least he is at peace.
> 
> beautiful painting - is it done on cloth?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thank you Shirley for your kind words and for sharing about your son. I think that the alcoholism is a world wide epidemic that really goes unnoticed and hid under the rug by too many people and the health professionals. Relatives and friends can do nothing but hope and pray for the alcoholic to reach out for help, some find it and some never are able to control this disease. Too many times they try to quit and are never able to be successful. Hugs for you and I know it was not easy, lots of frustrated helpless feelings rocking between hope-despair-anger over watching and waiting for your son to be well. The alcoholism is really a battle within our alcoholic self struggling with physical, mental, and spiritual aspects of ourselves.
Hugs for all the others who have watched the struggles of alcoholism within their own families/friends, and for those whose dear ones never made it. Alanon is a very good place to go for help. In the meantime, my heartfelt empathies ........ Zoe [/quote]

We did go to Al Anon which did help us understand what we were dealing with. It was so sad as he was such a nice person and remained that way all through his struggles. Parents fight with feelings of guilt- responsibility - what did we do wrong. It is, I believe, an inherited disease - certainly each generation in our family has had at least one member suffer with it. It is a 
debilitating, heart breaking disease - and now with the drugs added it is even more horrendous. That is why I admire anyone who manages to break out of its clutches.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > oh sure ,, nOW all three are there. i need to give this"critter" a talkin' to.
> ...


Well said, Angora!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness...speaking of DBNY.com...postman just came to the door with a package from them. This is why I love that site. For a total of just under $36.50 I got 5 skeins of the cream yarn, 1 of the deep rose, and 50 of the 40 yard mini skeins for mosaic/intarsia/fair isle. I've had a major yarn fix for the month!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry...accidentally posted while trying to edit. I admire so much those who are able to overcome their addictions and grieve for those who cannot. Someday I hope that medical research will progress enough to give some hope on the genetic/neurological front. From what I gather, there are signs that those elements are part of the disease.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Sorlenna. I use paypal quite a bit so will be on the look out. 


Sorlenna said:


> And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just finished the last pair (for this year) of winter socks for DH. Now onward to warm weather socks. He does not like store socks any more. Brags to his friends about his socks. Good reason to keep knitting. Fit a pair or two in for me also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What type of yarn do you use for warm weather socks? is there a particular brand you find good?


MawMaw12 said:


> Just finished the last pair (for this year) of winter socks for DH. Now onward to warm weather socks. He does not like store socks any more. Brags to his friends about his socks. Good reason to keep knitting. Fit a pair or two in for me also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get off the puzzle page and come see what's happening at the knitting tea party.

what a grey day we are having - everything was frozen this morning - so much so - and with the darkness at school bus time - that school was cancelled for the day. the back roads must have been bad as route 15 in front of our house the cars seems to be driving the same speed as always - of course that doesn't mean the roads weren't bad - just that some people don't know any better when it is freezing conditions. the temperature has risen enough that things are starting to melt - but it is still very grey - drizzly and a perfect day to snuggle up on the couch with hot chocolate - a good book and a fire in the fireplace. i wish. lol i lact the fireplace mores the pity.

it's dark enough that if i was knitting i would need a light. 

now to catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and cudos to you sugarsugar for sticking by him - i can only imagine what you went through along with your children - healing energy being sent to all of you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> My ex husband is a recovering ( i hope) alcoholic . Very hard to watch someone destroy their life. He had liver failure 2 years ago and was living in a car in a terrible state. Anyway he was in icu for 3 weeks then some rehab. From there to a drug and alcohol rehab farm for about 8 months. So far he is doing great. Very hard to watch our children have to go through all of that. Hopefully he will now live a lot longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love that idea - wonder if heidi will miss them if i take a couple. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water!


One year during a rather dry spell my aunt buried an unused disposable diaper under where she was going to plant her tomatoes. it soaks up a considerable amount of water. When there wasn't enough rain the tomatoes still were getting watered. I thought at first she was a little odd but when everyone else's tomatoes died hers were survived. I have done this with old towels as well in the bottom of some of my very large planters.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whenever i need an "upper" - i think of you marianne - i figure if you could keep going i can too.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very beautifully said darowil - and very true.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra65 -- you caught my habit - that is usually my morning routine.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Morning Everyone, or night.
> I've been up since 4 something, dogs out and fed, DH off to work, and a cup o coffee downed, I think I'll head back to bed for an hour.
> Thoughts, hopes, and prayers to all who have or are dealing with issues of any type.
> Hope everyone has a great day!! Darowil, signed on to make hats, can't wait. :thumbup:
> Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yuckl and I are hanging out here--he has the loudest purr of any cat I've ever known!

Ooh, Gwen, nice score on the yarn there!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well in flare with fm but finally got to pics of our Little Petroglyph Canyon trip. The Pets are on the Navy base and so well preserved. They were made by Shamans or medicine men at the conclusion of their vision quest. 
Hope you enjoy. We did. Quite hot about 88 in canyon even though we were above 5,000 ft. Nevertheless lovely day.
Sassy Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yuckl and I are hanging out here--he has the loudest purr of any cat I've ever known!


A purrbaby!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Yuckl and I are hanging out here--he has the loudest purr of any cat I've ever known!
> ...


He IS! Now, if I can only convince him that the computer mouse is not a cat toy...!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I gave the music teacher the Ode to Joy hat and he loved it. My BIL wants me to knit one for his music teacher. It is so nice to be appreciated!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the elliot lake hearing?

sam



OnthewingsofadoveHave you been keeping up with the Elliot Lake hearing re the collapse of the mall? I saw on the news this morning that there's a lady sitting in and she's knitting. CTV thought it was newsworthy and asked her what and why she was knitting. What is a dish cloth and the why is so she'll stay awake during the hearing. :lol: :lol:[/quote said:


> I saw that last evening. She's sitting on old church pews.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the color daralene - what are you going to knit with it?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna...Ouch, sorry to hear about the toe. Hope it isn't broken. That really hurts. On the other hand, quite happy for you with your new furry member of the family. I know how you have been wanting a pet. Sad to hear though that your card was hacked and used. Such a terrible thing to go through, but thankfully these cards are catching fraud much quicker now. We went through that a few months ago and when we just got back from our trip there were 3 messages from the fraud department on our phone. Thankfully it was all what we had done, but just shows what a problem fraud is that they are now watching this closely. By the way, are you hot enough for instant tea yet? We are still getting snow up here. Sometimes you surprise me with your cooler temps.
> 
> Lurker...See you got some rain and I know that was a relief, but sounds like it was hard and I know you mentioned the soil doesn't absorb the rain. Hope they have some reservoirs dug so they can hold some of the rain water and use it. Loved the story about the disposable diaper and the roses that survived. When you spoke of Spring were you meaning your Spring, which is now a long way off, or our Spring, which is arriving? Now to look for your last photo of the flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwenie - you make me so happy just looking at your picture - thank you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wait! I missed something...*Sorlenna* you have a new furbaby? Cat or dog? Did you post a picture yet? What is it's name? So many questions!
> 
> *Angora* the yarn is delicious looking! It really will be pretty in that pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!


Good advice Sorlenna. Even the phone calls I got from the Fraud Department I didn't trust and called the number on the back of my card and had them put me through to the Fraud Dept. The calls were authentic, but I'm not trusting anyone these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm really waiting to see the knit version of your sunflower shawl - think that is going to be a definite knit for me.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm really waiting to see the knit version of your sunflower shawl - think that is going to be a definite knit for me.
> 
> sam


I am hoping to get started on it very soon, if life will slow down a bit and let me!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the elliot lake hearing?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In a small town called Elliot Lake just north of Lake Huron, a mall had put a parking lot on the roof of the mall. Many knew it was not safe. Many leaks and problems came from the unsafeness of the mall roof. The roof caved in causing many vehicles to crash down into the mall. Two people were killed as a result of the crash. Now there is an inquiry into the safey of the roof and mall. Lots of heartaches for this small town. Interestingly, I had considered moving some years ago to Elliot Lake. It is a retirement community to which many retired people move to. It is a mining and forestry town. Very pretty place. 
http://www.retireelliotlake.com/

Some inquiry findings:
http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/12/elliot-lake-mall-library-had-leaky-roof-mould-from-the-start


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn gwen - i'm looking at the cream cotton for a sweater - pullover style.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness...speaking of DBNY.com...postman just came to the door with a package from them. This is why I love that site. For a total of just under $36.50 I got 5 skeins of the cream yarn, 1 of the deep rose, and 50 of the 40 yard mini skeins for mosaic/intarsia/fair isle. I've had a major yarn fix for the month!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely joy - that sounds like it was a fun trip.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well in flare with fm but finally got to pics of our Little Petroglyph Canyon trip. The Pets are on the Navy base and so well preserved. They were made by Shamans or medicine men at the conclusion of their vision quest.
> Hope you enjoy. We did. Quite hot about 88 in canyon even though we were above 5,000 ft. Nevertheless lovely day.
> Sassy Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just needing a shovel up here!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just needing a shovel up here!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well in flare with fm but finally got to pics of our Little Petroglyph Canyon trip. The Pets are on the Navy base and so well preserved. They were made by Shamans or medicine men at the conclusion of their vision quest.
> Hope you enjoy. We did. Quite hot about 88 in canyon even though we were above 5,000 ft. Nevertheless lovely day.
> Sassy Joy


Those are so wonderful. Thanks so much for posting them. Have been watching for these photos. How amazing it must be to actually be there. Truly amazing. Sorry to hear the FM is flaring. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the color daralene - what are you going to knit with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> I don't have any idea. I just saw the color and loved it and DH got it for me. He is the spender and I make up for it by saving. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm thinking a cowl, hat and fingerless mitts.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I commend you AZ as a good neighbor, wishing my neighbors were as considerate as you. I wish there was a law limiting noise to one own property as my neighbors insist on playing drums and having bands playing all sorts of disturbing music on weekends. Sometimes if it is after 1200 am I call the sheriff to put the word out to them. We also have a budding drummer who plays repeditive beats for hours the same one. Marlark Marge.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

looks delicious, Gwennie!! sherbet?

bets


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love that idea - wonder if heidi will miss them if i take a couple. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I am sure she wont even notice when she gets t eat fresh tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I commend you AZ as a good neighbor, wishing my neighbors were as considerate as you. I wish there was a law limiting noise to one own property as my neighbors insist on playing drums and having bands playing all sorts of disturbing music on weekends. Sometimes if it is after 1200 am I call the sheriff to put the word out to them. We also have a budding drummer who plays repeditive beats for hours the same one. Marlark Marge.


Oh, I feel for you, Marge--we had a neighbor for a while who did something similar. I am not a good city dweller even without noisy neighbors--sirens, planes, what have you all bother me, so I sleep with ear plugs. How are you feeling of late? Better, I hope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had a fire going all day in our wood burning stove. Just a gray day and chilly. Have knitted/crocheted all day.

and a perfect day to snuggle up on the couch with hot chocolate - a good book and a fire in the fireplace. i wish. lol i lact the fireplace mores the pity.

it's dark enough that if i was knitting i would need a light.

now to catch up.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very interesting Sassy Joy. Love stuff like that. Guess it's the science teacher in me.



sassafras123 said:


> Well in flare with fm but finally got to pics of our Little Petroglyph Canyon trip. The Pets are on the Navy base and so well preserved. They were made by Shamans or medicine men at the conclusion of their vision quest.
> Hope you enjoy. We did. Quite hot about 88 in canyon even though we were above 5,000 ft. Nevertheless lovely day.
> Sassy Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

But you said it was a mouse mommie!



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sweet thing to say Sam. Thank you. I do hope some of us are able to meet this coming summer. Has anything else been thought upon as to a date? 
quote=thewren]gwenie - you make me so happy just looking at your picture - thank you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wait! I missed something...*Sorlenna* you have a new furbaby? Cat or dog? Did you post a picture yet? What is it's name? So many questions!
> 
> *Angora* the yarn is delicious looking! It really will be pretty in that pattern.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You somewhat read my mind Sam. I was thinking perhaps a pullover vest with some intarsia or some other form of colorwork. Not sure if it will be enough but will certainly look for a pattern to work.



thewren said:


> lovely yarn gwen - i'm looking at the cream cotton for a sweater - pullover style.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just needing a shovel up here!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: 
Glad it isn't me Zoe. I need more warmth!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Marge I try- it sounds like your neighbors need a lesson in good manners. Don't get me wrong I love a party and music.... but everyone is invited and it quiets down early. I hope that you are feeling better and getting around better too - luv-AZ


margewhaples said:


> I commend you AZ as a good neighbor, wishing my neighbors were as considerate as you. I wish there was a law limiting noise to one own property as my neighbors insist on playing drums and having bands playing all sorts of disturbing music on weekends. Sometimes if it is after 1200 am I call the sheriff to put the word out to them. We also have a budding drummer who plays repeditive beats for hours the same one. Marlark Marge.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree about the neighbors keeping the noise at their place, but i need them to do that w/ lawn products. 

I have taken some hits from the lawn care and has created an illness to all cheemicals, Can not tolerate any, even the laundry stuff in the grocery store. Very reactive,to all, including perfumes. any one else? or even heard of this?

bets


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was pretty happy to see that smiling face on my FB page commenting on Kathy's knitting this morning!!! Ha Ha!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> What a sweet thing to say Sam. Thank you. I do hope some of us are able to meet this coming summer. Has anything else been thought upon as to a date?
> quote=thewren]gwenie - you make me so happy just looking at your picture - thank you.
> 
> sam
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just needing a shovel up here!!!!


looking out my window - this cartoon speaks to me. We have a snow storm here - so someone, somewhere is going to get it next week!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I agree about the neighbors keeping the noise at their place, but i need them to do that w/ lawn products.
> 
> I have taken some hits from the lawn care and has created an illness to all cheemicals, Can not tolerate any, even the laundry stuff in the grocery store. Very reactive,to all, including perfumes. any one else? or even heard of this?
> 
> bets


I cannot go into the garden section of a store where the fertilizer is or the cleaning aisle without my eyes burning and/or sniffling--perfume? Oh, can't be around that if it has patchouli in it. DD has the same reaction to it. Right now, the juniper pollen is high and I'm having a devil of a time with that...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> But you said it was a mouse mommie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. True!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pictures the last couple of days - I hope everyone is happy and healthy. DH has felt good enough to start working his way through his "Spring" list of chores- he's not 100% yet so it does involve some help from me but that's ok we are making progress. 75 degrees and just a little breeze today - I thawed out a couple of burger patties and I will throw them on the Bar B Que this evening and serve them with a can of beans..... we'll see how DH does - I may get to make chili again after all!!! I saw in the paper today that one of my favorite thrift stores in town is closing and having a half off sale.It's probably my fault - I have been so good about not bringing home any more "stuff" since we had our garage sale.... but now I need to run over there and see if there is anything I can't live without!!! I'll let you know if I find any treasures!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry that is the case Sorlenna, it is the same I think. can worsen and the one help we know is to avoid as much as possible the triggers.
be well, bets


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather alerts just came on the tv; we are under severe thunderstorm warnings & watch and a tornadoe watch. Usual spring time weather. DD just called. She was suppose to go by and apply for a job; manager had contacted her and wanted to know if since it is pouring rain where she is if it would be appropriate to call then and reschedule interview until tomorrow. She didn't want to walk in drenched (hasn't an umbrella w/her). I told her to pull over, call, express her interest and see if she can come by tomorrow. I felt that since they didn't contact her until earlier this afternoon that under the circumstances it would be alright. Hope so. If not, she doesn't need to work there that badly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was pretty happy to see that smiling face on my FB page commenting on Kathy's knitting this morning!!! Ha Ha!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just needing a shovel up here!!!!
> ...


You get warm, hot, and bothered by shoveling the snow!!! come on, get with the programming schedule......... hahaha, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just needing a shovel up here!!!!
> ...


We are having one now!!! and then a brief hour of repreive before another hits! ohhhhhhh, my, I may need _two_ shovels!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Valerie. I had some of those negative feelings too, when I was first alone, could not get a job. Was a 30 year home maker, lack of enuff education
> not work place skilled and did SUPER job interviews, but no job. at age 50, I felt of no use to others and my boys were not in my life, hard , low time.
> I took the women's renewal classes, did well there too, as w/ the various tests recommended, but no place in the work field for an older gal.
> TOok some time to reconcile that and find my worth another way.
> ...


I am truly grateful for your encouragement. I am surrounded by good friends at KTP and I know that we genuinely care for each other. If only more would take action such as you have done and build others up, we know we would live in a better world. I see much of that better place here each day. My love and support is with you. Most affectionately.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

We are having snow, wind and cold warnings too, happening thru Thru Spring officially Wed! reality, mayber not..
oy
I must go to the grocery, but wonder if one of you younguns can take on that chore for me?? [how I wish] should try today so I can miss the worse weather.
just not feelin that great, [too often] 
bets


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the neighbors keeping the noise at their place, but i need them to do that w/ lawn products.
> ...


yah, I have that too. Body becomes "intoxicated" and overloaded by the chemicals in our surroundings. It has been years since I was able to comfortably walk around in a clothing store and the household products isles are definitely taboo for me. Sorry about this affecting others. We really have no clue as to what we are tossing into our environment -- all in the name of progress and civilization. hmmmmm, gonna build me an igloo and crawl inside. Oh wait, I need my coffee pot.........and the snow shovels are busy right now. *sighs* better go and knit...............


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather alerts just came on the tv; we are under severe thunderstorm warnings & watch and a tornadoe watch. Usual spring time weather. DD just called. She was suppose to go by and apply for a job; manager had contacted her and wanted to know if since it is pouring rain where she is if it would be appropriate to call then and reschedule interview until tomorrow. She didn't want to walk in drenched (hasn't an umbrella w/her). I told her to pull over, call, express her interest and see if she can come by tomorrow. I felt that since they didn't contact her until earlier this afternoon that under the circumstances it would be alright. Hope so. If not, she doesn't need to work there that badly.


I can certainly do without the tornadoes...though I love a good thunderstorm on occasion. I'd fix me some soup and tea and snuggle in with some knitting!

I'm off to try and get a photo of the new kid!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone remember where the photo is of the white gourd bird houses on a pole?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Weather alerts just came on the tv; we are under severe thunderstorm warnings & watch and a tornadoe watch. Usual spring time weather. DD just called. She was suppose to go by and apply for a job; manager had contacted her and wanted to know if since it is pouring rain where she is if it would be appropriate to call then and reschedule interview until tomorrow. She didn't want to walk in drenched (hasn't an umbrella w/her). I told her to pull over, call, express her interest and see if she can come by tomorrow. I felt that since they didn't contact her until earlier this afternoon that under the circumstances it would be alright. Hope so. If not, she doesn't need to work there that badly.
> ...


I think I will just stick to the snow! Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well in flare with fm but finally got to pics of our Little Petroglyph Canyon trip. The Pets are on the Navy base and so well preserved. They were made by Shamans or medicine men at the conclusion of their vision quest.
> Hope you enjoy. We did. Quite hot about 88 in canyon even though we were above 5,000 ft. Nevertheless lovely day.
> Sassy Joy


Oh thank you so much, Sassafras for the photographs of the petroglyphs. What accomplished artists and such beautiful images. Such a range of cultures as we have at KTP. I now intend to discover more about these iamges and the people that made them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


DH, I and my mom had this happen about 4 - 6 weeks ago I wondered then if it was Amazon as we had just ordered as had my mom.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely scarf handifamily - just lovely. hope david is back in the pink of health.
> 
> and it goes without saying that we are really glad to see you - we have been mentioning that it had been a while since we had seen you. hopefully you will have time to visit us a little more often - at least we hope so.
> 
> ...


This is lovely and with such an unusual texture and combo of colors. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Alanon is a very good place to go for help. In the meantime, my heartfelt empathies ........ Zoe
> ...


Al-Anon also helped me. It was many years ago but I don't know how I would have managed without it. Met a lot of strong people in the group I was in.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :thumbup:  I am so glad. Hugs for you! They say what does not kill us makes us stronger! Alcohol does kill the alcoholic but not if they quit. Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The map of a knitter's brain,
> Is filled with guideposts along the path,
> 
> That is nestled amongst flowers
> ...


What a wonderful ode to all us knitters!!
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

budasha said:


> Does anyone remember where the photo is of the white gourd bird houses on a pole?


On Page 51 of last week's KTP, Budasha. Hope all is well with you. Cold here. This has been a long hard winter, by Irish standards. Today we have an easterly wind and it comes straight from Siberia - straight to one's ankles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if amazon is the culprit. My card was compromised a week ago and card company got on it fast. Ordered on amazon just before this happened. Usually use paypal. Card co issued a new card ..tomorrow Ill need to update... one or two bills goes to card. Apple>Mac< has an update due to some recent problems with >plugins<. If I didnt have enough problems.
> ...


That's dismaying to hear. I think I may end up getting a prepaid from now now and just put the amount of $ I need on it so there's nothing left to steal after I order. I know a couple of people who do that.

Now, I've got pictures, but on the new OS, I'll have to see if this works!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so envious gwen - nothing like a fire on a day like today.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've had a fire going all day in our wood burning stove. Just a gray day and chilly. Have knitted/crocheted all day.
> 
> and a perfect day to snuggle up on the couch with hot chocolate - a good book and a fire in the fireplace. i wish. lol i lact the fireplace mores the pity.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!


If it's legitimately from PayPal, it will have an 's' at the end of the http: so it would be https: Plus I usually look at who it's sent to and sometime it says 'unknown recipients' and, isn't that a clue? LOL!
JUneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:  I am so glad. Hugs for you! They say what does not kill us makes us stronger! Alcohol does kill the alcoholic but not if they quit. Zoe


As my sister once said, "Well, if that's true, by now I should be able to bench press a Buick!" LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Enjoy so much visiting. Haven't seemed to have time to stay as long as I used to but I send you all my love. Especially enjoy all the photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, I promised a photo of my new yarn. I'll go take it now and download it.


That colour is just gorgeous....love it. Not that I need anymore in my stash :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally and weatherwise i'm thinking sometime in july - you'll be able to enjoy the new baby too. should we shoot for the middle of the month -

we could do 12/15 july or 19/22 july

what ever you guys decide - i'm not going anywhere so i am going to leave the final date up to you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do hope some of us are able to meet this coming summer. Has anything else been thought upon as to a date?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He's beautiful! I will have to get a picture of my JoJo; they could be twins! Three of my cats are all black, one black with white toes & chest, and then Alfred who is tabby.
His eyes are so bright and alert.



Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The parking garage on top of a mall collapsed and two people were killed. Lucky there weren't more. The hearing is to determine who is at fault. I see that 5 has already answered your question.



thewren said:


> what is the elliot lake hearing?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!
> ...


Indeed--and this one said paypall (with 2 Ls). It only had my name on the "to" thing, but bots can be programmed to do that. I have worked with enough English as second language learners to recognize the kind of wording that's a tip off, too. Aside from that, I rarely if ever click through to any site from an email.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilarious! Oh and I agree...I would take snow rather than tornadoes. 


5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the neighbors keeping the noise at their place, but i need them to do that w/ lawn products.
> ...


I used to have that problem when I went into a fabric store!!! But since I no longer sew, it's not a problem!!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember where the photo is of the white gourd bird houses on a pole?
> ...


Oh, thanks so much. I've been trying to find it for the last hour. All is well here. We've been having a lot of wind too so I know what you mean. We're expecting freezing drizzle overnight. Hopefully the forecast is wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

He is a very beautiful kitty.



Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That's cute 5. Hope your snow will go away soon. Ours is slowly receding.



5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He's beautiful! I will have to get a picture of my JoJo; they could be twins! Three of my cats are all black, one black with white toes & chest, and then Alfred who is tabby.
> His eyes are so bright and alert.


Yes, he's very busy discovering his new world. He already has a twin in the neighborhood--yesterday morning I looked out and thought he had escaped the house and was across the street, only to realize that one wasn't ours. He really engages visually; if it moves, he's gonna pounce it! The shelter said they thought he is about 3 years old, but DD and I are convinced he's younger, more like a "teenager" than an adult. However old he is, he's a real sweetheart and is making himself right at home. One of the Boys plays with him off and on (and we hoped he'd give the older cats some exercise), but my old fellow is still in the "Get off my lawn, young whippersnapper" attitude. It's really funny.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Valerie, was it you who, a couple of KTP's ago was talking of knitting blankets for the newborns in Africa who were being sent home wrapped in newspapers? 
I'm trying to find out an address of the organizations so I can contribute knitting since this really touched my heart. We have so much in this country that I feel I must do something to help.
Or if it wasn't you, could someone tell me who did post it?
Thanks.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone remember where the photo is of the white gourd bird houses on a pole?


I don't remember where but I think MawMaw posted it so you could probably look it up by her name.
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks...got it.



jknappva said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember where the photo is of the white gourd bird houses on a pole?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is headed toward our friends in new england.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just needing a shovel up here!!!!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Now, I've got pictures, but on the new OS, I'll have to see if this works![/quote]

What a beautiful PURRbaby you've adopted!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

If it's legitimately from PayPal, it will have an 's' at the end of the http: so it would be https: Plus I usually look at who it's sent to and sometime it says 'unknown recipients' and, isn't that a clue? LOL!
JUneK[/quote]

Indeed--and this one said paypall (with 2 Ls). It only had my name on the "to" thing, but bots can be programmed to do that. I have worked with enough English as second language learners to recognize the kind of wording that's a tip off, too. Aside from that, I rarely if ever click through to any site from an email.[/quote]

LOL!! The wrong spelling is definite a clue!!! And I've started getting emails supposedly from people who are listed in my family and friends on Facebook. I'm very careful what I open these days!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a precious kitten sorlenna - what did you see his name was again?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny five

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a precious kitten sorlenna - what did you see his name was again?
> 
> sam


DD has dubbed him Yuckl (pronounce it "yoo-kul" ). She and her friend rearranged "lucky" and came up with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do like the name - think it fits him well.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what a precious kitten sorlenna - what did you see his name was again?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purplelady said:


> I agree about the neighbors keeping the noise at their place, but i need them to do that w/ lawn products.
> 
> I have taken some hits from the lawn care and has created an illness to all cheemicals, Can not tolerate any, even the laundry stuff in the grocery store. Very reactive,to all, including perfumes. any one else? or even heard of this?
> 
> bets


I have to hold my breath and walk fast down the laundry aisle can't handle the smells! We have never had lawn care nor anyone around us, though no one close now, burning leaves gets me too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!
> ...


A couple years ago we got an email from phone company claiming we owed them over $1,000.00, till we saw that it was mass mailed to about 20 other people, lol. Other than we paid our bill regularly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny five
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My girlfriend actually painted this sign and put it out in her yard a few weeks ago! I thought it was funny and we both laughed about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really turning lemons into lemonade IF she has any takers! LOL



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > too funny five
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!) 

Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.

Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Angora, Gwennie and PtofValerie glad you enjoyed pics.

Going to Napa Thurs. Will post pics.
Joy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Awwwwwww so cute!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


Take care of yourself and rest when you need to -


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinkin' of you, darlin'--been there, done that, should have bought the T-shirt!! I could have worn it for the second time around. I'm here if you need me for anything.

Ohio Joy



Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was taking on apprentices for the family engineering firm a lad rang to enquire about the posts. I told him I was still interviewing & he could call in to see me. It was raining cats & dogs, but half an hour later he arrived, dripping wet, by bike. After he had soaked my office & admitted his not too good exam results could have been better if he'd worked harder I had to give him a place, he was so keen. He turned out to be quite a good worker, & the carpet only took a couple of days to dry.

Tessa



Gweniepooh said:


> Weather alerts just came on the tv; we are under severe thunderstorm warnings & watch and a tornadoe watch. Usual spring time weather. DD just called. She was suppose to go by and apply for a job; manager had contacted her and wanted to know if since it is pouring rain where she is if it would be appropriate to call then and reschedule interview until tomorrow. She didn't want to walk in drenched (hasn't an umbrella w/her). I told her to pull over, call, express her interest and see if she can come by tomorrow. I felt that since they didn't contact her until earlier this afternoon that under the circumstances it would be alright. Hope so. If not, she doesn't need to work there that badly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Darowil's fish hat workshop is now open - I believe some of you are going to make this great hat with her.


We would appreciate it if you would use the link under this message and scroll down to 

#19 Fish Hat Workshop with Darowil.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil's fish hat workshop is now open - I believe some of you are going to make this great hat with her.
> 
> Please use the link under this message and scroll down to
> 
> #19 Fish Hat Workshop with Darowil.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done and thank you for putting this note here - Gwen


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


He looks such a lovely little fella, give him a hug from me. i do wish I could have another cat, but not until we sell our boat says J. so I have to stick with my affectionate old tabby, Zippy.

You are lucky, I hope he appreciates how lucky he is that you adopted him & gives you lots of love too.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Turned out he (the manager) called her back and suggested she come in tomorrow because of the weather so I guess everything turned out so far okay. She is checking at several other places tomorrow also. DD has a part time job but only getting about 20 hours a week. She is trying to make some major decisions; whether to start back in college in May, whether she wants to go to a Music Institute which if so does she try to start in July or wait a full year, if she waits a year she needs to go ahead and try to pay off her college loan for her 1 semester because if she isn't enrolled somewhere by end of May she must start paying it...pretty heavy for a 19 year old but she is thinking things through. When I've tried to offer suggestions being 19 she gets frustrated very quickly. Tonight on her own she admitted that and apologized for sounding so short with me lately when I've tried to help her explore her options. I think she is on the right track as far as looking at her options; just sitting back and making sure she knows we will help her with decisions and finances as much as possible.


Tessadele said:


> When I was taking on apprentices for the family engineering firm a lad rang to enquire about the posts. I told him I was still interviewing & he could call in to see me. It was raining cats & dogs, but half an hour later he arrived, dripping wet, by bike. After he had soaked my office & admitted his not too good exam results could have been better if he'd worked harder I had to give him a place, he was so keen. He turned out to be quite a good worker, & the carpet only took a couple of days to dry.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been thinking about you Pup Lover. Glad today went well and will continue to send you hugs and healing energy.

I was wondering is one of us should do some kind of poll regarding the two dates and who seriously is going to try to come. *Sam* I know you said we should decide. Do you have a suggestion as to how to tally up which date folks prefer?



Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


I hope the chemo doesn't take it out on you too hard, There was I feeling sorry for myself because I lost a front tooth & have to go without my plate while they fix another tooth onto it, which means I'm on a soft diet for a couple of days. Reading your cheerful post rather puts things in perspective. What does it matter if I can't go out for a day or two, compared to your problem? I'll keep my fingers crossed & keep you in my prayers that this will be the cure you need & you'll not need to go thru any of this again, prayers "n" hugs to you, you go & make them all smile!

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed it will and traipsing around to the plants etc., that need the water!
> ...


Might be worth investing in some [nappies] for next season, when I may be in Sydney for a week in Spring. But all those plans are on hold at present- big crisis at the shop front- so to speak. Don't want to go into it in Public Forum![/quote]

There is stuff nowadays, might be osmacote, that absorbs water and then gives it up as needed. Around here they put it in pots of decorative plants.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> He looks such a lovely little fella, give him a hug from me. i do wish I could have another cat, but not until we sell our boat says J. so I have to stick with my affectionate old tabby, Zippy.
> 
> You are lucky, I hope he appreciates how lucky he is that you adopted him & gives you lots of love too.
> 
> Tessa


Yes, we count ourselves lucky, and I think he is quite enjoying his new home.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It sounds as though the manager is a considerate man so that's a good start, hope she gets a job to tide her through. I think it's a shame that these youngsters now have to start off their adult life with such mountains of debt, it makes it so much harder for them to decide which career path to take,or to change if they think they've chosen the wrong one. No wonder they can get a bit edgy when you try to talk with them. Been there, done that, didn't get the T-shirt, but I did once get a bunch of flowers from my elder DD for giving her some advice which stopped her making a big mistake & facing financial ruin, Ha,ha.

Tessa



Gweniepooh said:


> Turned out he (the manager) called her back and suggested she come in tomorrow because of the weather so I guess everything turned out so far okay. She is checking at several other places tomorrow also. DD has a part time job but only getting about 20 hours a week. She is trying to make some major decisions; whether to start back in college in May, whether she wants to go to a Music Institute which if so does she try to start in July or wait a full year, if she waits a year she needs to go ahead and try to pay off her college loan for her 1 semester because if she isn't enrolled somewhere by end of May she must start paying it...pretty heavy for a 19 year old but she is thinking things through. When I've tried to offer suggestions being 19 she gets frustrated very quickly. Tonight on her own she admitted that and apologized for sounding so short with me lately when I've tried to help her explore her options. I think she is on the right track as far as looking at her options; just sitting back and making sure she knows we will help her with decisions and finances as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlena, your new baby looks like my Dylan that ran away last year. I still miss him. There are times that I think I see him and he will make it back home. However, I fear that he either got run over or eaten by the coyotes.

Healing thoughts to you puplover. Take care of yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - mountains of healing energy streaming your way without end. i'll be looking for you in july.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a poster somewhere that was a gift from someone I helped with life changes... Reads something similar to what all are saying..
> Yesterday has gone away,
> is why it is called the Past,
> Tomorrow has yet to come,
> ...


exactly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will keep a tally as people give their druthers - let us say the voting is open until the end of may. that should give everyone a chance to make up their minds.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Been thinking about you Pup Lover. Glad today went well and will continue to send you hugs and healing energy.
> 
> I was wondering is one of us should do some kind of poll regarding the two dates and who seriously is going to try to come. *Sam* I know you said we should decide. Do you have a suggestion as to how to tally up which date folks prefer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I gave the music teacher the Ode to Joy hat and he loved it. My BIL wants me to knit one for his music teacher. It is so nice to be appreciated!


congratulations on the gift giving. That was very special of you.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I gave the music teacher the Ode to Joy hat and he loved it. My BIL wants me to knit one for his music teacher. It is so nice to be appreciated!


congratulations on the gift giving. That was very nice of you.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

o-o-o-o that meeting sounds so great.
I am so near, but still so far. I am not able to be in fragrances etc, so have become isolated.
am in WISC, about 50 mi. from Madison our capital, so the distance in younger years would be workwble.
oy,,
;o[[[
wishing those able to go a great time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> 
> Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


I'm sure we're all quite happy to take the blame!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness...speaking of DBNY.com...postman just came to the door with a package from them. This is why I love that site. For a total of just under $36.50 I got 5 skeins of the cream yarn, 1 of the deep rose, and 50 of the 40 yard mini skeins for mosaic/intarsia/fair isle. I've had a major yarn fix for the month!


You sure have had a great looking fix.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


Do you think they would post one to me?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally caught up! Spent most of goday either driving or waiting. Finished my first load at about 11 AM, fueled up and got a call to go 50 miles for a load going to Chicago area. Load was supposed to br ready at 3:30, but didn't get it til 5:30. Delivers at 9 AM, then west about 40 miles to take to near Davenport, IA. Didn't sleep to well last night and looks like tonight might be the same. Hopefully will have time for a nap between loads. 

Read thru all the posts but don't remember too many. Pup lover, hope things go well for you. The new kitten is cute, sorry, don't remember name but can remember from NM. We had two cats when my kids were early teens. Both kids left home but didn't take their cat. Yucca is still looking good. Can't wait to see your walking stick made from it. 

Sam, either weekend but since I will be home for the 4th the second one may be better for me. My DS and family are coming to Ohio for the 4th. I'll make it no matter what weekend. BTW, I stopped at the winery near Fayette. They have a nice set up. Good sized room with table/chairs, wine tasting, sell by the glass or bottle and will recork if needed. Also, cheese and cracker plates for sale and good sangria. Also outside area. Something to think about. The one in Bryan has similar but no sangria.

Love the pics of the tarn and projects. No knitting for me today even though I did have some gime. Finished a book, talked to my son was about all I did other than work. 

Need to close this novel and get some sleep. Good wishes to all .

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


Glad you feel OK for now- just listen to your body and rest if it tells you to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When I was taking on apprentices for the family engineering firm a lad rang to enquire about the posts. I told him I was still interviewing & he could call in to see me. It was raining cats & dogs, but half an hour later he arrived, dripping wet, by bike. After he had soaked my office & admitted his not too good exam results could have been better if he'd worked harder I had to give him a place, he was so keen. He turned out to be quite a good worker, & the carpet only took a couple of days to dry.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> ...


Well he sure showed commitment


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil's fish hat workshop is now open - I believe some of you are going to make this great hat with her.
> 
> We would appreciate it if you would use the link under this message and scroll down to
> 
> #19 Fish Hat Workshop with Darowil.


Not only is it open but the link to the pattern and my first notes are up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Any others with insomnia here tonight? I'm casting on my dead fish hat and it is 2:41 Tuesday morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am here- but not insomnia- it is 5.18pm here. Wondering when DH will arrive home as I am getting peekish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And at 8 pm, it is not yet really insomnia either!

I have enough WIP's at present, but hope to keep following the Workshop!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Gwenie. I'm up, 12:00 am Tuesday here. I am 54 pages behind. I jumped to the end but am going back to page 1 and catch up with everyone.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Any others with insomnia here tonight? I'm casting on my dead fish hat and it is 2:41 Tuesday morning.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My avatar is of Pontuf riding in the elevator at THE hotel at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas. They treated him so well there. He also carried his reindeer everywhere he went.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, Charlotte and Pontuf- hope you are both really well- no more aches and pains or runny noses!



Pontuf said:


> Hi Gwenie. I'm up, 12:00 am Tuesday here. I am 54 pages behind. I jumped to the end but am going back to page 1 and catch up with everyone.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try carefully kathy - try and get enough rest - know that may be impossible - just be careful.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Finally caught up! Spent most of goday either driving or waiting. Finished my first load at about 11 AM, fueled up and got a call to go 50 miles for a load going to Chicago area. Load was supposed to br ready at 3:30, but didn't get it til 5:30. Delivers at 9 AM, then west about 40 miles to take to near Davenport, IA. Didn't sleep to well last night and looks like tonight might be the same. Hopefully will have time for a nap between loads.
> 
> Read thru all the posts but don't remember too many. Pup lover, hope things go well for you. The new kitten is cute, sorry, don't remember name but can remember from NM. We had two cats when my kids were early teens. Both kids left home but didn't take their cat. Yucca is still looking good. Can't wait to see your walking stick made from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie I have to find your yucca pictures for the last 4 days. I really hope it is still thriving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - did he win any money.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My avatar is of Pontuf riding in the elevator at THE hotel at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas. They treated him so well there. He also carried his reindeer everywhere he went.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie I have to find your yucca pictures for the last 4 days. I really hope it is still thriving.


I am sorry I have no record of where they are! the last buds are about to burst! but the central column is looking a bit brown. Other wise it seems quite healthy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after three - need to go to bed - very windy tonight - damp and cold - hopefully there will be school tomorrow - the children get too bored not having school - this kind of weather they don't like to spend too much time outside - too cold. if it isn't too foggy it should be ok.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Much better Julie, thank you so much. Dear Pontuf stuck by me the whole time. We did have to postpone our annual St. Paddys corned beef and cabbage dinner but will reschedule it next week. I will post my whipped cream horseradish sauce later today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No gambling but we did discover a great ramen restaurant and sushi joint. Oh yes and a trip to the Bass Pro Shop, smaller than the one we have in Mesa, but much nicer. I like it much better.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> very cute - did he win any money.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh dear I really need to catch up and read the last 54pages. Kids are out of school? You must have had more snow! How is Heidi?

Pontuf

=thewren]after three - need to go to bed - very windy tonight - damp and cold - hopefully there will be school tomorrow - the children get too bored not having school - this kind of weather they don't like to spend too much time outside - too cold. if it isn't too foggy it should be ok.

sam[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've now had tea- David arrived home soon after I wondered when he would get back. He had had an exam this afternon (Hebrew) which I almost ofrgot about! fortuantelly I remembered in time to ask how it went bepfre he said anything. Sure he passed but not sure he did as well as he wanted. A sudden rush of psots while I was downstairs.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, in the Bass Pro Shop in Vegas they have a one lane bowling alley named Airstream Bowling and yes it is inside an Airstream Trailer! It s so cool! I took a picture on my phone and when I download it in my computer I'llpost it. So so neat!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh gee, getting sleepy...if I doze off I'll catch up later today. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


That's brilliant, should be outside Ikea.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i know blinds like you want are available here darowil - maybe you could find them there.
> ...


Look for " bottom- up roller blinds" - not common here but you can get them from specialist blinds stores. The mechanism is spring loaded so you pull up the blind rather than lowering it to unroll it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Thanks- the useful info that comes from this Tea Party!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Today marks a milestone for me! Today I am 31 years sober. I have a lot of mixed feelings about it. I am very glad that I am no longer drinking and I am disappointed and angry with the circumstances that got me into the alcohol in the first place. So much of "that" time in my life was a waste. But I have more happy days sober than I ever did when going out on the town! Seems ironic that the sobriety journey started on St Patrick's Day for me. I dont regret one day of sobriety, I only wish I had never been an alcoholic. hmmmmm, cheers everyone, I raise my cuppa to you all! A few people I really want to thank at the KTP: Fireball Dave, Sam, Daralene, Courier and Joe P. *chuckles* as I know some are not with the KTP anymore! Have a wonderful day everyone! I am off to bake some lemon cupcakes and liberally douse them with green sprinkles! Zoe


Many congratulations! Luckily its not something I have first hand knowledge of but can imagine how very hard this has been for you, and admire you for it.
Big hugs, Lin


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Valerie, was it you who, a couple of KTP's ago was talking of knitting blankets for the newborns in Africa who were being sent home wrapped in newspapers?
> I'm trying to find out an address of the organizations so I can contribute knitting since this really touched my heart. We have so much in this country that I feel I must do something to help.
> Or if it wasn't you, could someone tell me who did post it?
> Thanks.
> JuneK


It was me, JuneK that sent the post about little vests, not blankets for the new-borns in Africa. I believe that this initiative began in New Zealand and it has spread to many countries. The original organisation has received sufficient donations, according to the internet but others are grateful for them. Each organisation has a basic knitting pattern they ask to be followed. I don't know if the one to which my group in donating is local or part of an international organisation but I could discover that on your behalf next week, when we meet. One possible source of contact with an organisation may be through your local yarn store. Mine knew about the initiative. Closer to home, Salvation Army are often in need of knitted items as there is great need also in our own countries and in my group some are knitting hats, mittens and gloves for them as well as the baby vests. Red Cross may also be able to advise. Because of others reading our posts, there may well be other KTPers who can give you advise so that you could knit for an organisation based in the States.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


Sending love and best wishes, Puplover. One never forgets that first session which, in my case was 32 years ago. I Bless the Lord that I live to tell you that. Take life as it comes and accept all the help offered as being on chemo lets you make new friends by doing that. With love.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


And that your yarn is not alive and waiting to play.....!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!
> ...


I heard on the BBC recently that some fraudsters will call you asking for bank details or card details etc, and if you question them, suggest you call the bank yourself but they keep the call going at their end and have someone else with them answer as if you have got through after dialling the number yourself. The way to avoid this is to make your call on a different phone. The original call is not terminated until they, not you,put the phone down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi marianne, i just wanted to say that you sure are multi skilled and very busy and always seem to be bubbly.
> ...


Wow. You are a legend. , with the BEST attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


A big hug, and imagine the chemo smashing up all the rogue nasties inside. Glad the side effects are bearable, and take it easy.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie, was it you who, a couple of KTP's ago was talking of knitting blankets for the newborns in Africa who were being sent home wrapped in newspapers?
> ...


JuneK, I am part of a charity in The Gambia which at the moment is setting up a clinic and we are looking for knitted garments and blankets.We have built a nursery and school so far. If you want more information please feel free to PM me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just needing a shovel up here!!!!
> ...


Good grief, when do you usually finish with snow? Isnt is spring now? Ha says me... we are still getting the odd hot Summer day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Last day of winter for them- as I found when i live din th eUK they don't use th ebeginning of the month to change seasons, tied in with midsummer etc somehow. Never did work out quite when they cahnged but I aslked a few weeks ago and was told the 20th (well that is what I remember being told).


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Thanks for that quick reponse, Silverowl. One way or another, we'll link JuneK with a suitable charity. All best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Really? Thanks i never knew that. I thought everywhere changed seasons on the 1st of the month.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will be back from London by then Count me in. Either week end is good for me.



thewren said:


> i will keep a tally as people give their druthers - let us say the voting is open until the end of may. that should give everyone a chance to make up their minds.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I love seeing all the pictures, knitting and home and otherwise! I need to take a few and post--we have a new furbaby here! It's a cat (the shelter says they think he's about 3, but we suspect he's more likely younger, as he has rather a kittenish demeanor). DD went with her friend to the mall and they visited the shelter there, and she fell in love with him. We went over and met him and he ended up coming home with us. The older Boys were a bit put out at first, but the new kid is winning them over. DD has named him Yuckl (she pronounces it yoo-kel), which she came up with by rearranging the letters of the word "lucky." I thought of Zoe and her little one when she told me that!
> 
> And Zoe, wow. CONGRATULATIONS to you on this anniversary! I do know what an accomplishment that is, and I am proud for you!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the vote of confidence ;-) I think Gwen is going to share a pattern that she believes I can manage. I have 3 baby projects to complete first!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie
June has written so eloquently all that I would have wished to express. You are loved and I ask that I be considered your friend. Your posts are our blessings.[/quote said:


> You are a dear friend to me, please know that I hold you and yours in my heart. Though I am very bad about making comments, I do read all the post and enjoy the pictures, the histories and share in the joy and the sorrows.
> Many Hugs, Lot's of Loves and Prayers from the heart, always my friend,
> Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Kpers, m'dears!!! I'm the woman who, only three weeks ago had no stash and only one project on the needles but I want to knit cushion covers so I bought the 'makings' for three but yesterday at St Patrick's Day dinner with my family, both daughters told of friends who are expecting babies. 'Have you anything kitted, Mum?' Mum had only a single baby blanket SO I've ordered yarn for a blanket for the little one due in May. I know have the 'makings' of four projects although only one on the needles - I wonder how long that will be the case.
> 
> Its the slippery slide folks and that is a rather pleasant feeling!! I am not holding KTPers responsible!! It was my own decision but when faced with so many lovely photographs of completed projects in luscious yarns, what can a committed single project girl do?? Well! You now know what I did. Yaroo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Alanon is a very good place to go for help. In the meantime, my heartfelt empathies ........ Zoe
> ...


A dear friend sent me a new one as the pages in mine were falling out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The map of a knitter's brain,
> Is filled with guideposts along the path,
> 
> That is nestled amongst flowers
> ...


Love this Zoe, you are an inspiration to me daily :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> whenever i need an "upper" - i think of you marianne - i figure if you could keep going i can too.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a sweet thing to say Sam. Thank you. I do hope some of us are able to meet this coming summer. Has anything else been thought upon as to a date?
> quote=thewren]gwenie - you make me so happy just looking at your picture - thank you.
> 
> sam
> ...


[/quote]

Funny, I've been thinking a lot about this trip also. We should set a date soon!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


My DH wanted to move back to my home area in Texas, Daniel and I stayed 6 months, he was so allergic to all the chemicals in the air constantly sick and I had a constant rash from it. DH did not want to leave the "beach" so I moved D and I to SC, best move I ever made!!!! DH was to join us since I had found a nice house and we were all on the same page again (he had started drinking again after 21 yrs of sobriety) anyway.. long story short, he died in Hurricane Ike, with my Texas family passed away, I really have no reason to return, hate the chemical smells and the water tastes odd... geeze I am rambling again.. so sorry..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!


LOL... this had me laughing so hard I woke Mom up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> ...


Somehow I missed your post Pup Lover... so many of this group are holding you in our hearts while your body has to endure these procedures. I stayed with my brother through many of his. Please know I am keeping you in thoughts and prayers my friend. Wish I was closer to assist in some small way. {{{{{{{{{{{Pup}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It is 5:30 am and am getting ready for work. Sam thought I should post this for all of you so enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/v/pd5BMP_41bI%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26version=3

I'll catch up after I get to work. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


I did till that time in the UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It is 5:30 am and am getting ready for work. Sam thought I should post this for all of you so enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pd5BMP_41bI%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26version=3
> 
> I'll catch up after I get to work. Have a good day everyone.


That looks wonderful.
And I am about to go to bed at 11.30pm.
See you all later tomorrow


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


Hope you get your energy back as your body gets accustomed to the treatment. My daughter had contact with the same type of person, never smiled, never spoke, just a general unpleasant persona. One day, my daughter looked at her and said, "I'm sorry, are you having a bad day? I do hope it gets better". After that the woman was much more pleasant and would smile and chat with her. Perhaps this might help with your non-personality person? Of course, with some people nothing will help.
Good luck with your treatment. Keeping you in thoughts and prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally caught up! Spent most of goday either driving or waiting. Finished my first load at about 11 AM, fueled up and got a call to go 50 miles for a load going to Chicago area. Load was supposed to br ready at 3:30, but didn't get it til 5:30. Delivers at 9 AM, then west about 40 miles to take to near Davenport, IA. Didn't sleep to well last night and looks like tonight might be the same. Hopefully will have time for a nap between loads.
> 
> Hi, Kathy. I thought about you when I saw the weather forecast for the midwest. It was really YUCKO and I wondered where you'd be traveling today.
> Hope you manage to get a little sleep and the weather isn't too bad where you're traveling.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to you, Hope the chemo isn't too hard on you and that it's over soon..



Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It was me, JuneK that sent the post about little vests, not blankets for the new-borns in Africa. I believe that this initiative began in New Zealand and it has spread to many countries. The original organisation has received sufficient donations, according to the internet but others are grateful for them. Each organisation has a basic knitting pattern they ask to be followed. I don't know if the one to which my group in donating is local or part of an international organisation but I could discover that on your behalf next week, when we meet. One possible source of contact with an organisation may be through your local yarn store. Mine knew about the initiative. Closer to home, Salvation Army are often in need of knitted items as there is great need also in our own countries and in my group some are knitting hats, mittens and gloves for them as well as the baby vests. Red Cross may also be able to advise. Because of others reading our posts, there may well be other KTPers who can give you advise so that you could knit for an organisation based in the States.[/quote]

Thanks, Valerie. I will also be knitting items for charity here at home. My daughter has just started volunteering for an organization that gives advice and support to pregnant women. She mentioned that they always needed baby items for their 'free cupboard'. So I'll be donating to that. But the new-borns wrapped in newspaper just really tugged at my heart.
Thank you so much for the reply and the advice. I think we here in the U.S. so many times forget we also have needy right here.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It was me, JuneK that sent the post about little vests, not blankets for the new-borns in Africa. I believe that this initiative began in New Zealand and it has spread to many countries. The original organisation has received sufficient donations, according to the internet but others are grateful for them. Each organisation has a basic knitting pattern they ask to be followed. I don't know if the one to which my group in donating is local or part of an international organisation but I could discover that on your behalf next week, when we meet. One possible source of contact with an organisation may be through your local yarn store. Mine knew about the initiative. Closer to home, Salvation Army are often in need of knitted items as there is great need also in our own countries and in my group some are knitting hats, mittens and gloves for them as well as the baby vests. Red Cross may also be able to advise. Because of others reading our posts, there may well be other KTPers who can give you advise so that you could knit for an organisation based in the States.[/quote]

Thanks, Valerie. I will also be knitting items for charity here at home. My daughter has just started volunteering for an organization that gives advice and support to pregnant women. She mentioned that they always needed baby items for their 'free cupboard'. So I'll be donating to that. But the new-borns wrapped in newspaper just really tugged at my heart.
Thank you so much for the reply and the advice. I think we here in the U.S. so many times forget we also have needy right here.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!
> ...


I am not sure, but you could purchase the non-assembled snowmen. BTW the shipping and handling is free! Zoe


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow and wow fantastic. lyn



Sandy said:


> It is 5:30 am and am getting ready for work. Sam thought I should post this for all of you so enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pd5BMP_41bI%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26version=3
> 
> I'll catch up after I get to work. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Beginning of spring is tomorrow, March 20, here but someone should notify the weather since we're supposed to have a high of 43. I'm so tired of being cold!! And I don't live in the northern regions or the west where the temps are so very low and they have lots of snow!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, My, I seem to have caught the 'Gwennie' disease!!
Hi, Gwennie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My DH wanted to move back to my home area in Texas, Daniel and I stayed 6 months, he was so allergic to all the chemicals in the air constantly sick and I had a constant rash from it. DH did not want to leave the "beach" so I moved D and I to SC, best move I ever made!!!! DH was to join us since I had found a nice house and we were all on the same page again (he had started drinking again after 21 yrs of sobriety) anyway.. long story short, he died in Hurricane Ike, with my Texas family passed away, I really have no reason to return, hate the chemical smells and the water tastes odd... geeze I am rambling again.. so sorry..[/quote]

Marianne, I lived in Tx with my daughter for about 3 yrs...I wasn't in Galveston (I remember you mentioning that before) but very near in TX City. And I can understand the chemical odors, etc would be terrible for anyone with the slightest allergies. I missed VA so much that I moved back and have never regretted it. Although I do miss my oldest daughter and adopted grandson but it worked out just fine. They visit once a year.
I guess the old saying, modified, is true...you can take the girl out of VA, but you can't take VA out of the girl!!
Hope you're managing to do some the things you love to do and not overdoing.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Nope! hahah, not done with the snow yet! Got 15cm yesterday and we are still snowing! Got to get another 20cm today before we are done! No school buses are running up here all the way from the west side of Lake Superior over to the Manitoba border and north to the end of the road in Red Lake, Ont. 
We will be done with the snow sometime towards the middle or end of April with the ice on the lakes leaving sometime in May. hahaha, come join the fun in the snow! We got lots of it!!! Zoe 

I dont know about Designer as she lives out in Calgary, Alberta. Their weather is tempered with the winds that blow off and down the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It is 5:30 am and am getting ready for work. Sam thought I should post this for all of you so enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pd5BMP_41bI%26rel=0%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26version=3
> 
> I'll catch up after I get to work. Have a good day everyone.


I forgot to add the information that went with it. Sorry!

Subject: FW: Para Hawking -SOARING WITH THEIR HAWKS - sooooo cool ! ! ! !

PARAHAWKING Off the cliffs next to the Torrey Pines Golf Course in San Diego , these men release their hawks, and then soar with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


He's lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


Hope it all continues to go well for you with the chemo. You're right, some folks just shouldn't be allowed to work with people! :roll: I heard of someone who said to a particularly rude and offhand assistant, "I hope you got a refund?" When asked, "....A refund?" they replied, ".... Yes, from the Charm School!"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > It is 5:30 am and am getting ready for work. Sam thought I should post this for all of you so enjoy!
> ...


How cool is that!!! It would be wonderful to do this, but I do believe the world is better off with my feet firmly on the ground! (hahahah, me too, I am better off on the terra firma!!) Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm good with either date and will be driving..I have room for 3_4 others to ride along and still be able to knit comfortably: the riders that is: didn't want you to get scared of my driving!


Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet thing to say Sam. Thank you. I do hope some of us are able to meet this coming summer. Has anything else been thought upon as to a date?
> ...


Funny, I've been thinking a lot about this trip also. We should set a date soon!!!!![/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will keep a tally as people give their druthers - let us say the voting is open until the end of may. that should give everyone a chance to make up their minds.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm soooo jealous of all of you who can make it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It was me, JuneK that sent the post about little vests, not blankets for the new-borns in Africa. I believe that this initiative began in New Zealand and it has spread to many countries. The original organisation has received sufficient donations, according to the internet but others are grateful for them. Each organisation has a basic knitting pattern they ask to be followed. I don't know if the one to which my group in donating is local or part of an international organisation but I could discover that on your behalf next week, when we meet. One possible source of contact with an organisation may be through your local yarn store. Mine knew about the initiative. Closer to home, Salvation Army are often in need of knitted items as there is great need also in our own countries and in my group some are knitting hats, mittens and gloves for them as well as the baby vests. Red Cross may also be able to advise. Because of others reading our posts, there may well be other KTPers who can give you advise so that you could knit for an organisation based in the States.


Thanks, Valerie. I will also be knitting items for charity here at home. My daughter has just started volunteering for an organization that gives advice and support to pregnant women. She mentioned that they always needed baby items for their 'free cupboard'. So I'll be donating to that. But the new-borns wrapped in newspaper just really tugged at my heart.
Thank you so much for the reply and the advice. I think we here in the U.S. so many times forget we also have needy right here.
JuneK[/quote]

June, there are many groups that knit hats for cancer treatment centers. I know I have made many and sent to one based in Delaware. The woman that has this group gives out many free patterns. She has sent to our local hospital thanks to my suggestion.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My DH wanted to move back to my home area in Texas, Daniel and I stayed 6 months, he was so allergic to all the chemicals in the air constantly sick and I had a constant rash from it. DH did not want to leave the "beach" so I moved D and I to SC, best move I ever made!!!! DH was to join us since I had found a nice house and we were all on the same page again (he had started drinking again after 21 yrs of sobriety) anyway.. long story short, he died in Hurricane Ike, with my Texas family passed away, I really have no reason to return, hate the chemical smells and the water tastes odd... geeze I am rambling again.. so sorry..


Marianne, I lived in Tx with my daughter for about 3 yrs...I wasn't in Galveston (I remember you mentioning that before) but very near in TX City. And I can understand the chemical odors, etc would be terrible for anyone with the slightest allergies. I missed VA so much that I moved back and have never regretted it. Although I do miss my oldest daughter and adopted grandson but it worked out just fine. They visit once a year.
I guess the old saying, modified, is true...you can take the girl out of VA, but you can't take VA out of the girl!!
Hope you're managing to do some the things you love to do and not overdoing.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

Texas City is as bad as my hometown I am sure!! Dow Chemical has 3 plants plus Monsanto and several other smaller plants also. My dad was a chemist at Dow for 34 (I think) years, my brother was a VP of an electrical contractor company for many of the plants also. I was the first female hired as a chemical operator for Dow back in 79, got hurt along with several men when lightening struck our plant, I was lucky really, just had minor caustic burns in my eyes, (no longer have eyelashes) some broken bones and such but was classified unable to do the work required (could no longer climb the towers after they reset my leg). But others in the hit lost arms and legs, 2 lost one of their hands and one man is totally blind and has many surgeries to replace skin damaged from severe caustic burns. I get sick to my stomach when I get near that plant.. or smell the fumes.. I love Galveston and Houston.. but I just cannot live there ever again!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm good with either date and will be driving..I have room for 3_4 others to ride along and still be able to knit comfortably: the riders that is: didn't want you to get scared of my driving!
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


[/quote]

I think I'd be a bit out of the way to ride with you, but I'm sure that either date is fine with me!! Hey Gwen, are we heading to Ohio together?????? LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I mentioned Gwen and I pulled a Gweniepooh... 

:lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lol, maybe someday we will see the automated cars that will drive us while we knit. I would like to ride with you, I don't think driving myself will be a viable option. I can get to your place or a convenient meeting spot, we can figure that out as time gets closer.



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm good with either date and will be driving..I have room for 3_4 others to ride along and still be able to knit comfortably: the riders that is: didn't want you to get scared of my driving!
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup Lover,

Hugs and healing thoughts to you throughout this phase of your journey.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The USA follows the equinox and solstice ''sun'' calendars for seasonal changes rather than the calendar dates. I assume that it has to do with the wide range of latitudes and longitudes that we cover. Even if it doesn't make sense weather-wise, we are still together seasonally. 

Ohio JOy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Shirley, I would really love to see your chinook skies in person! When I lived in Saskatoon, we did get some of the chinook effects but not the big differences in the temperature changes like you get! Stay warm and comfy when the cold winds blow, and toasty when they blow hot! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe


Lemon Tequila Pancakes with maple syrup and whipped cream and coffee.

Egg salad sounds good too, celery is a must in it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe
> ...


Your lemon tequila pancakes sounds intrigueing!!!! can you provide the recipe or do I just come over to yours? can I bribe you with some Canadian Maple Syrup? lol, I will leave the whole litre of it at yours............. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Your lemon tequila pancakes sounds intrigueing!!!! can you provide the recipe or do I just come over to yours? can I bribe you with some Canadian Maple Syrup? lol, I will leave the whole litre of it at yours............. Zoe [/quote]

I would love to take credit for the receipt but, it is one of Dave's. A favorite here with the adults. Oh Canadian Maple syrup has a much different flavor than what I make now.

For those with a sweet tooth try this, one of my originals!

Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes

Igredients:
2 tbs (30ml) Tequila
zest of one lemon
3 tbs mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants)
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 egg
3 fl. oz (85ml) milk
Method
In a small bowl, mix together the tequila, lemon zest and dried fruit, cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with the flour, sugar, egg and milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with ice cream.

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Texas City is as bad as my hometown I am sure!! Dow Chemical has 3 plants plus Monsanto and several other smaller plants also. My dad was a chemist at Dow for 34 (I think) years, my brother was a VP of an electrical contractor company for many of the plants also. I was the first female hired as a chemical operator for Dow back in 79, got hurt along with several men when lightening struck our plant, I was lucky really, just had minor caustic burns in my eyes, (no longer have eyelashes) some broken bones and such but was classified unable to do the work required (could no longer climb the towers after they reset my leg). But others in the hit lost arms and legs, 2 lost one of their hands and one man is totally blind and has many surgeries to replace skin damaged from severe caustic burns. I get sick to my stomach when I get near that plant.. or smell the fumes.. I love Galveston and Houston.. but I just cannot live there ever again![/quote]

The refineries are notorious for ignoring simple safety conditions....the large one right near the bridge to Galveston has had several explosions. And, if I remember correctly, TX limits the amount they have to pay for damages to their workers. My daughter took special classes at the community college so she could apply for a job at a refinery since the pay is so good. Before she even completed her classes a plastic plant interviewed with her class and she was hired there. I was delighted that she works there instead of one of the refineries. She's been there about 15 yrs. and they've never had a major disaster. She works long hours but the plant is really good to their employees. When Ike came through, they paid all of their workers just as if they were still working, would bring gasoline to any that needed it for their vehicles. Even got a company to repair my daughter's house before anyone else could get that help. And they're based in France!! As you can expect, she's a loyal employee.
OOP! Sorry about writing a book.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are back from the driving test and DD passed with flying colors, as I knew she would! We are talking of going out to eat to celebrate. 

Busy day ahead still...the sky is rather gloomy but it's not too cold, at least; we are starting to feel spring like here, which is a good thing, since the first official day of spring is tomorrow. 

I discovered earlier that Yuckl has gnawed my current working yarn in two...augh! But I was sort of waiting for him to get into it anyhow--he is a cat! Nothing a little splice won't fix. LOL

PupLover, I hope all goes smoothly and that it's not too rough starting out--may it be over soon and keep you well!

Healing thoughts coming the way of all who need them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe
> ...


I sure would love the recipe for Lemon Tequila Pancakes! sounds yummy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Looking back to last year today, I was sitting out on the deck knitting in the sunshine. This year there is snow. Tomorrow it will be 1 year ago that I posted Ben's Breakfast Pizza . Here is a link to it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Your lemon tequila pancakes sounds intrigueing!!!! can you provide the recipe or do I just come over to yours? can I bribe you with some Canadian Maple Syrup? lol, I will leave the whole litre of it at yours............. Zoe


I would love to take credit for the receipt but, it is one of Dave's. A favorite here with the adults. Oh Canadian Maple syrup has a much different flavor than what I make now.

It sounds delicious- I am going to try it asap.

For those with a sweet tooth try this, one of my originals!

Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes

Igredients:
2 tbs (30ml) Tequila
zest of one lemon
3 tbs mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants)
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 egg
3 fl. oz (85ml) milk
Method
In a small bowl, mix together the tequila, lemon zest and dried fruit, cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with the flour, sugar, egg and milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with ice cream.

Have a great weekend!
Dave[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Your lemon tequila pancakes sounds intrigueing!!!! can you provide the recipe or do I just come over to yours? can I bribe you with some Canadian Maple Syrup? lol, I will leave the whole litre of it at yours............. Zoe
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got an email from someone claiming to be from PayPal, but the name is spelled differently in the end of the email--it also said I need to send them "more informations" about my account. Those little differences signal it's really spam/phishing. Sigh. I just went and checked my real account (logging in through PayPal, not by going through the email, and it's fine). Check everything carefully, folks!
> ...


the Fraud Dept message to me was to call the # on back of card OR call back the message #. I choose the back of card. They had my phone #s programmed to go directly to Fraud unit because I had no menu or waiting....and they knew me right away. Two things happened prior to the fraud...Amazon and another site. Wonder if I googled amazon fraud ...would they tell of problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I noticed the last time I went into Paypal, they had notes on how to pick spam or phishing emails.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I commend you AZ as a good neighbor, wishing my neighbors were as considerate as you. I wish there was a law limiting noise to one own property as my neighbors insist on playing drums and having bands playing all sorts of disturbing music on weekends. Sometimes if it is after 1200 am I call the sheriff to put the word out to them. We also have a budding drummer who plays repeditive beats for hours the same one. Marlark Marge.


yowza Marge...headaches for sure. I am lucky to live out in the forest...except when a stupid neighbor fires off a gun at who knows what. The noise carries a very long distance up the valley. Someday Marge..God willing...you can live somewhere else.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just needing a shovel up here!!!!
> ...


and there is another storm coming to the NW...then on to you Shirley...pass it on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


you could pass a few down to us!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


reading how China has polluted their country. When the wind blows pollution moves in the jet stream. Eventually comes down on North America. YUK


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


my DS and GS black cat, Bean, only stayed with me a few days and traveled back to their old house. DS found him there when cleaning so brought him back. Bean stayed in laundry room in the penthouse above water heater. This time had to use a litter box. Yesterday DS came and moved Bean to their new apt. The old dear Bean was a real purrrrring fella. Hope he doesnt try to go to the old house because that is 12 miles...only one mile from me.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

you did what your heart said to do and rewarded ....carpet dried
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:



Tessadele said:


> When I was taking on apprentices for the family engineering firm a lad rang to enquire about the posts. I told him I was still interviewing & he could call in to see me. It was raining cats & dogs, but half an hour later he arrived, dripping wet, by bike. After he had soaked my office & admitted his not too good exam results could have been better if he'd worked harder I had to give him a place, he was so keen. He turned out to be quite a good worker, & the carpet only took a couple of days to dry.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

told a worker about an opening coming up that would be just suited to him...his present position was going away. The new position was in my unit. Yes he got the job. What a treat when he walked in with a dozen red roses. Heads turned...never happened in human resources before.



Tessadele said:


> It sounds as though the manager is a considerate man so that's a good start, hope she gets a job to tide her through. I think it's a shame that these youngsters now have to start off their adult life with such mountains of debt, it makes it so much harder for them to decide which career path to take,or to change if they think they've chosen the wrong one. No wonder they can get a bit edgy when you try to talk with them. Been there, done that, didn't get the T-shirt, but I did once get a bunch of flowers from my elder DD for giving her some advice which stopped her making a big mistake & facing financial ruin, Ha,ha.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.

Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


Blurry? you mean your usual lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


What a lovely picture, thank you for sharing. It is snowing here supposed to continue until thursday. I am ready for the snow to be gone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


Yup! It is a cardinal. Found some cardinal pics to compare, here is one:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely a cardinal, Angora. Probably a female judging by the brownish wings. Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The film with the men and the hawks was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna - Congratulations to your DD! Makes life so much easier when they can drive themselves and don't have to rely on 'Mum's taxi' :lol: Mind you, mine didn't have their own cars at first so I didn't see much of my 'taxi' for a while!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful bird the cardinal is! I'd never heard of them until I saw them on this forum.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so excited....I've been asked to look after Luke tomorrow while his mum goes to the gym. This is the first time she's been happy about leaving him, so I'm quite honoured! I'll try to get some more pics whilst he's here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wasn't snow - it was freezing rain - it is still pretty dark in the mornings when the children get on the bus - i have an idea they were worried about the back roads that had not had the benefit of the salt trucks like the main roads. plus the wind really makes it bitter to stand out waiting for the bus.

heidi is fine - complaining about how big she is getting - i think she looks beautiful - of course i am not the one with the big tummy - but i think the feeling of the baby kicking inside you - that would make up for the size - i was always so disappointed that i would never experience that feeling - i do make sure she takes her vitamin every morning at breakfast - i did the same thing when she was pregnant with avery - he was almost 9-1/2 pounds - she said that if she had a 10+ pound baby she was not going to be happy. lol

the wind has not abated - it just howls around the house - howled all night - the cats are not pleased to go out but i explain what will happen if they mess inside so they decided it is better if they go outside to do their business. what is funny - if i just push survivor our the door she will do nothing but sit there and want back in - but if i carry her out and gently put her on the ground she will do all her business and then scratch to be back inside. i think it is very funny - who has who trained. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Oh dear I really need to catch up and read the last 54pages. Kids are out of school? You must have had more snow! How is Heidi?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i ask why david is taking hebrew darowil? i think it would be an extremely difficult language to learn.

sam



darowil said:


> I've now had tea- David arrived home soon after I wondered when he would get back. He had had an exam this afternon (Hebrew) which I almost ofrgot about! fortuantelly I remembered in time to ask how it went bepfre he said anything. Sure he passed but not sure he did as well as he wanted. A sudden rush of psots while I was downstairs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait pontuf - i'm not even going to try to remember the last time i bowled.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam, in the Bass Pro Shop in Vegas they have a one lane bowling alley named Airstream Bowling and yes it is inside an Airstream Trailer! It s so cool! I took a picture on my phone and when I download it in my computer I'llpost it. So so neat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have an ikea on the channel islands? just for curiosity - do you have any fast food restaurants like mcdonalds. personally i think it would be a shame to ruin such marvelous scenery with the golden arches.

sam



TNS said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to share this! A snow-spiration for all our snow!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For lunch here I waited some mushrooms and mixed them with some spaghetti noodles, cottage cheese and some tomato pesto. DS1 and I ate the whole pan. Was the first thing I had today that tasted good! Forced breakfast down in order to take meds, feel dome better after after eating something that tasted good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - go here for your bottom up blinds - sam

http://www.hunterdouglas.com/product-option.jsp?id=36

[quote=darowilI keep telling daivd that we need blinds that go from the bottom up rather then the top down so we can cover the bottom part of the windpws (which are actually glass doors) to keep the sun off them and still let light in for much of the day. But all shading overs the top first and that is the part of the window that gets the least sun on it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it wasn't snow - it was freezing rain - it is still pretty dark in the mornings when the children get on the bus - i have an idea they were worried about the back roads that had not had the benefit of the salt trucks like the main roads. plus the wind really makes it bitter to stand out waiting for the bus.
> 
> the wind has not abated - it just howls around the house - howled all night - the cats are not pleased to go out but i explain what will happen if they mess inside so they decided it is better if they go outside to do their business. what is funny - if i just push survivor our the door she will do nothing but sit there and want back in - but if i carry her out and gently put her on the ground she will do all her business and then scratch to be back inside. i think it is very funny - who has who trained. lol
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]

Sam, what miserable weather for sure. We got the rain last night after a snow storm. It sounded like ice pellets at first and then was rain. Not sure if it was frozen rain or not but when I woke up it was melted but snow still there. Glad you and family have stayed safe. Fog is bad and makes for hard driving too. Here is the band of fog just waiting to engulf the thruway near Erie, Pa. when I went to visit my mother. Hope all of you out driving in this will be safe.

Too funny about the cat that has you trained. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats to you. I was in HR and when I was about 22, I received a bouquet from Frank saying "thanks". But it was on a new baby card!! I had just gotten married and my D H isn't Frank. Sure made for some fun gossip around the water cooler (yes that long ago). They were from a guy in the field who I had helped with an employee's issue. Sure feels good to be appreciated! Kudos to you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is the 20th darowil - and our usual spring weather - windy - cold and wet.

sam



darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


I looked closely.......it still looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> For lunch here I waited some mushrooms and mixed them with some spaghetti noodles, cottage cheese and some tomato pesto. DS1 and I ate the whole pan. Was the first thing I had today that tasted good! Forced breakfast down in order to take meds, feel dome better after after eating something that tasted good.


That is wonderful news. I'm glad you found something that tasted good and that now you feel some better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.
> ...


Oh wow, thanks. I can't wait to find out what it is I've forgotten. LOL Well, give me pliars and wire and I will make it work, but it really is wonderful to know how to do it correctly and with review I will. Can't wait to do more. Will have to test some beads to see if they catch on lace yarn, but then I won't be using such big beads on the smaller needles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The film with the men and the hawks was absolutely fantastic!


Oh yes, that film was just amazing. What a relationship with their birds. Felt like I was flying with them while watching. Quite special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i actually was a bit more blunt - once told a nurse that i was in the hospital because i was sick and her attitude was not helping me to feel better - if she couldn't be more pleasant not to come back. think i shocked her into a good mood.

sam



jknappva said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm so excited....I've been asked to look after Luke tomorrow while his mum goes to the gym. This is the first time she's been happy about leaving him, so I'm quite honoured! I'll try to get some more pics whilst he's here.


Oh what fun for you. It will be so nice for us to have some more photos of him. He is growing up with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm so excited....I've been asked to look after Luke tomorrow while his mum goes to the gym. This is the first time she's been happy about leaving him, so I'm quite honoured! I'll try to get some more pics whilst he's here.


wow! what a lucky Grandma you are!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker! 

Sam I may end up saying something to her, goodness knows we aren't there for fun! They should be trying to make it as pleasant as possible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a spectactular picture shirley - the color of the sky is wonderful --

i love the snow when it is unmarked like that - glad i don't need to shovel it though.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - i am needing that recipe for pancakes - it sounds too interesting.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

posted it here, they are one of Dave's receipts.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154512-58.html#2983065



thewren said:


> caren - i am needing that recipe for pancakes - it sounds too interesting.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do miss that man.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Looking back to last year today, I was sitting out on the deck knitting in the sunshine. This year there is snow. Tomorrow it will be 1 year ago that I posted Ben's Breakfast Pizza . Here is a link to it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a cardinal for sure.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna - Congratulations to your DD! Makes life so much easier when they can drive themselves and don't have to rely on 'Mum's taxi' :lol: Mind you, mine didn't have their own cars at first so I didn't see much of my 'taxi' for a while!


Yes, I have had that experience with her driving with her friend.  She will be going to the grandparents' next week for a couple of months, though, so I think Grandma might be the one missing hers. LOL I've gotten so used to being driven around that driving myself feels weird. Heh.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Our snow has started coming down wonder if it will last as long as they are saying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't you lucky kate - spoil him for sure - and give him a squeeze from all of us.

sam



KateB said:


> I'm so excited....I've been asked to look after Luke tomorrow while his mum goes to the gym. This is the first time she's been happy about leaving him, so I'm quite honoured! I'll try to get some more pics whilst he's here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good pup lover - sending healing energy nonstop -

sam



Pup lover said:


> For lunch here I waited some mushrooms and mixed them with some spaghetti noodles, cottage cheese and some tomato pesto. DS1 and I ate the whole pan. Was the first thing I had today that tasted good! Forced breakfast down in order to take meds, feel dome better after after eating something that tasted good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a beautiful bird the cardinal is! I'd never heard of them until I saw them on this forum.


I grew up with cardinals and have always loved them (they are the Kentucky state bird and are quite vocal with a nice song). I do know that if one gets too close to their nests, they can also be quite fierce! I have never seen one here, though I believe they are also in Arizona (are they the state bird there as well?).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

friends always think it is so funny that school closes because of fog - but sometimes we get a fog that i can't even see the road outside twenty feet away. doesn't happen real often but it happens. i think they have to have at least a mile visibility to run the buses.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it wasn't snow - it was freezing rain - it is still pretty dark in the mornings when the children get on the bus - i have an idea they were worried about the back roads that had not had the benefit of the salt trucks like the main roads. plus the wind really makes it bitter to stand out waiting for the bus.
> ...


[/quote]

Sam, what miserable weather for sure. We got the rain last night after a snow storm. It sounded like ice pellets at first and then was rain. Not sure if it was frozen rain or not but when I woke up it was melted but snow still there. Glad you and family have stayed safe. Fog is bad and makes for hard driving too. Here is the band of fog just waiting to engulf the thruway near Erie, Pa. when I went to visit my mother. Hope all of you out driving in this will be safe.

Too funny about the cat that has you trained. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great daralene.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely pup lover - getting chemo is rough enough physically and mentally -- you don't need miss sourpuss making it worse.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> 
> Sam I may end up saying something to her, goodness knows we aren't there for fun! They should be trying to make it as pleasant as possible!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think there are a few of us that miss him too.



thewren said:


> i really do miss that man.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> friends always think it is so funny that school closes because of fog - but sometimes we get a fog that i can't even see the road outside twenty feet away. doesn't happen real often but it happens. i think they have to have at least a mile visibility to run the buses.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I know when I was driving school bus, the fog was my greatest concern. It was basically left up to the individual driver if they felt safe enough to drive the bus in the fog. But if there were three drivers who said that it was not, then the school buses were cancelled. I was one of the drivers who had a very early run start and called it in many times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't this storm the one that dumped on the dakotas?

shouldn't you have the bbq covered?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Our snow has started coming down wonder if it will last as long as they are saying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have a lot of them in ohio

sam



Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful bird the cardinal is! I'd never heard of them until I saw them on this forum.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't this storm the one that dumped on the dakotas?
> 
> shouldn't you have the bbq covered?
> 
> ...


No, it is a different weather system, same results though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > isn't this storm the one that dumped on the dakotas?
> ...


Where ever it is coming from they could have kept it I would have been very happy to have not gotten any.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> 
> Sam I may end up saying something to her, goodness knows we aren't there for fun! They should be trying to make it as pleasant as possible!


Thanks Pup Lover.

You would think when you were there for something like this they would have a smile and kind word for you. I know when I volunteered there I had sweat pouring off me from running. There were supposed to be two volunteers and a college student and I was on alone and boy did I run. The nurses would ask me to go and sit with someone if they were sensitive enough to see that they needed someone to talk with. The volunteers all had experience with cancer themselves or family members. Even our College students that helped had cancer themselves and were doing great so it was an encouragement to the patients. You need positive thinking around you for sure. I think sometimes they are so busy making sure everything is right as each person's treatment is different that they forget that smile. I wish you didn't have that pressure of dealing with someone like that. You sure don't need it. If I was a volunteer there I would handle it for you. We did deal with anything the patient wanted and wanted to know what their experience was like and what we could improve, including how the staff responded with them. About 3 of the volunteers did just this full-time, even going to the room if the patient was in-house and talking with them about any of their concerns. It is important to your recovery. So glad you talked with us here about it. Now if I was only there. Scotty beam me up and over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think it looks great daralene.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sam. I'm about to go on Etsy to see if there are any there. I didn't even know what to pick to attach the beads to and they gave me these plastic holders, but think I will view others and see what they used. I'm excited doing this but it is funny how hard it is when you are alone and not with the teacher. :roll: :shock: Shows what sunk in and what didn't. I do love doing it though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are creative daralene - whatever you come up with is going to be great.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think it looks great daralene.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Get plenty of rest my dear - you are in my heart - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> 
> Started chemo today, worn out, a bit of the sensitivity to cold, temp wise and with food and drink, a couple other little things nothing major, thank you Lord! Took about 3 1/2 hours for IV part, nurses very nice much more pleasant than the gal that takes my vitals, five visits have yet to see her smile, say hi how are you, or kiss my butt! Not a person who should be working with patients, IMHO. The receptionist was better today, actually pleasant/nice if no smile at least chatty and somewhat friendly.
> 
> Going to bake a potatoe for supper and maybe nap while it's cooking. Have a great day/night! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just had to share another place in the Fingerlakes, NY that I had forgotten about:
Falling Waters House

You can see it on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Falling-Waters-House/112498358781064

Also on their own site:
http://www.fallingwatershouse.com/Location.html

Waterfalls beside the house and lake behind house at bottom of falls. I would love to go there if there aren't too many stairs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think your stictch marker looks great too. I've often thought these might get caught in the knitting but since so many of you use them, I guess they don't and they look so pretty.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think it looks great daralene.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie
> June has written so eloquently all that I would have wished to express. You are loved and I ask that I be considered your friend. Your posts are our blessings.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> 
> Sam I may end up saying something to her, goodness knows we aren't there for fun! They should be trying to make it as pleasant as possible!


Pup lover, don't stand for it. They are there to administer and oversee your treatment; physically, medically and emotionally. You deserve to be treated with the utmost care and compassion by everyone at that facility.

I spent a lot of time in ICU, regular hospital room, rehab, and finally long term care with my mom. We were told to bring any issues to the supervisory personnel's attention as they can't address issues if they aren't made aware.

We ran the gamut from excellent staff attitude and aptitude, to those whose supervisors were told that the staff member in question was to have no further contact with my mom.

Definitely say something to her and if there is no substantial improvement, then speak with supervisor.

Gigi


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It was me, JuneK that sent the post about little vests, not blankets for the new-borns in Africa. I believe that this initiative began in New Zealand and it has spread to many countries. The original organisation has received sufficient donations, according to the internet but others are grateful for them. Each organisation has a basic knitting pattern they ask to be followed. I don't know if the one to which my group in donating is local or part of an international organisation but I could discover that on your behalf next week, when we meet. One possible source of contact with an organisation may be through your local yarn store. Mine knew about the initiative. Closer to home, Salvation Army are often in need of knitted items as there is great need also in our own countries and in my group some are knitting hats, mittens and gloves for them as well as the baby vests. Red Cross may also be able to advise. Because of others reading our posts, there may well be other KTPers who can give you advise so that you could knit for an organisation based in the States.


Thanks, Valerie. I will also be knitting items for charity here at home. My daughter has just started volunteering for an organization that gives advice and support to pregnant women. She mentioned that they always needed baby items for their 'free cupboard'. So I'll be donating to that. But the new-borns wrapped in newspaper just really tugged at my heart.
Thank you so much for the reply and the advice. I think we here in the U.S. so many times forget we also have needy right here.
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks for letting me know this, jknappva. I'll let the ladies in the group in the village know that through KP, their efforts have sparked an empathetic response. I have enjoyed knitting the little vests/sweaters and hope that parents far away will take pleasure in putting their little one into a wee garment knitted with love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think your stictch marker looks great too. I've often thought these might get caught in the knitting but since so many of you use them, I guess they don't and they look so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure about mine yet. I will get more experienced though and know what works and what doesn't. I think with fine lace work one would have to be careful what they use. E. Zimmerman and Meg Swanson, her daughter, recommend the coiless safety pins that are sold in knitting supplies.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


Looks great! Everything will probably come back to you for the second one.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe


Try a wee bit of finely chopped onion in cold or hot hard-boiled egg. Its a rather Northern Irish 'thing' and in England, cress would be used. That too is delicious but I'm a great fan of the egg and onion. I now feel hungry!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> friends always think it is so funny that school closes because of fog - but sometimes we get a fog that i can't even see the road outside twenty feet away. doesn't happen real often but it happens. i think they have to have at least a mile visibility to run the buses.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, what miserable weather for sure. We got the rain last night after a snow storm. It sounded like ice pellets at first and then was rain. Not sure if it was frozen rain or not but when I woke up it was melted but snow still there. Glad you and family have stayed safe. Fog is bad and makes for hard driving too. Here is the band of fog just waiting to engulf the thruway near Erie, Pa. when I went to visit my mother. Hope all of you out driving in this will be safe.

Too funny about the cat that has you trained. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote][/quote]
_________________________________________
Fog is soooo dangerous. Ask me how I know...My sister was in a horrible accident with all her children and a neighbor on board in a van because of fog. They couldn't even see where they were going and went through an intersection and were hit by someone going through with no visibility also. The sign was nowhere to be seen buried in the fog. It was serious but nobody lost their life thank goodness, but truly a miracle. I agree, best to stay off the road. Happens to me on trips to Ohio through the Erie area all the time. I wanted to get off and couldn't even find an exit to get off. Many a hair raising trip home, I must say.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.
> ...


MawMaw, thank you. It didn't come back on the second one but the good thing is I know what I don't know. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers going up for you PupLover. I know it can be rough enough without grouchy people. I used to go with my daughter for her chemo. She is cancer free 29 years now.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> ...


Golly! is that what a Cardinal looks like. I've seen them only as depictions on Christmas cards from friends in US. What a stunningly beautiful bird.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, again. Delivered in Chicago, drove to Genoa and found a roadside picnic area just before so took a short nap. Picked up and delivered to Davenport area. Bitterly cold out because of the wind. Didn't want to get out of my van at all. Drive up last night was mostly wind. Sometimes hard to keep in lane. Spit snow but not much and no freezing rain. DS said MA area was to get up to a foot of snow. Haven't heard from him. Hopefully all is well there. Don't envy you in NY with the snow. Looks nice as long as you can stay inside. 

What you made for lunch, Pup Lover sounds good. May have to try that. Eat when you can to keep your strength up. You are in my thoughts.

Angora1, the st marker is lovely. I keep saying "one day". Wonder if I will ever do one?

Sam, that cat sure has you trained. My DD1's yorkipoo does the same. If she doesn't want to be out, she just stares. 

KateB, give Luke extra hugs from me. I'll be thinking about hugging my two DGGSs. 

Keep the pics coming. Do so love sunset pics. I've seen a few lately but was driving so only stored in my memory. 

Posting a pic of daffodils that I bought at Trader Joe's in Nashville. They cut them before blooming, seal the end and then you cut off about an inch and put them in water. Takes a couple days to open. They look so nice and make me think that spring is close. See them on the roadside this time of year in the southern states.

Once again, long and rambling. Hope everyone is doing fine. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my that looks like a white out for sure, hope you can stay in the warm. Is that a huge BBQ I see there, would love 1 of those, must be like cooking in the kitchen lol.



NanaCaren said:


> Our snow has started coming down wonder if it will last as long as they are saying.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that was confusing, somehow I went to KTP march 2012 and couldnt work out how come I has missed so many posts rofl. I must have accidently clicked on sams link lol.



thewren said:


> i really do miss that man.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > What is for lunch everyone? I got some eggs in the pot to make some hot egg salad sandwiches on multigrain bread! gonna make a mug of hot chocolate for later in the afternoon. I like some chopped up celery in my egg salad. Zoe
> ...


How would the egg, onion and cress all three go together? Knowing me I would do all three. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Prayers going up for you PupLover. I know it can be rough enough without grouchy people. I used to go with my daughter for her chemo. She is cancer free 29 years now.


Bravo to your daughter MawMaw, another wonderful anniversary to celebrate and I'm sure knowing this Pup Lover, has to help. We are rooting for you. Can you hear us cheering.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Oh my that looks like a white out for sure, hope you can stay in the warm. Is that a huge BBQ I see there, would love 1 of those, must be like cooking in the kitchen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has slowed down finally but is still coming down. The furnace shut off last night but is working nicely now. Was 63F/ 17.2C in the house when the teens got up this morning. I thought it was nice but they didn't. Yes it is a big BBQ comes in handy when everyone is over in the summer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Kathy, so glad to hear from you again and know you are ok. I think it's bad when I make my very occasional trips, but there you are out there driving away across the country in all weather. Don't know how you do it. You mentioned you son also as though he is also on the road. Are you driving a truck or a car? I'm sure it's fun in good weather but often weather that looks mild while looking out the window at home is horrible to be driving in. Sounds quite interesting and I'm sure fun when the weather is lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Now that was confusing, somehow I went to KTP march 2012 and couldnt work out how come I has missed so many posts rofl. I must have accidently clicked on sams link lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

If you click on the link it takes you to last years Tea Party, scroll down the page there is a receipt for a breakfast pizza.



melyn said:


> Now that was confusing, somehow I went to KTP march 2012 and couldnt work out how come I has missed so many posts rofl. I must have accidently clicked on sams link lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Delicious, I would think. I have cress germinating at present and I'm jost about to finish the last of my crop of onions so once the cress has germinated, I'll try it and reply Angora. The hail is bouncing off the roof and I'm going to knit for half an hour or so. Its one of the cushions that comprised my yarn store. The cushion is stripped and I'm knitting it is two shades of green, primrose yellow and blazing marigold orange. And the hail is getting heavier!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


[/quote][/quote]

Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

That recipe/receipt is priceless. It must make you smile whenever you use it. Sounds really good too. What a chef you have on your hands. Has he done any more since then :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Sounds like similar weather. Guess mine was more rain pellets than real hail and turned to rain quickly. Winter doesn't want to give up its reign to Spring, but then they always do seem to fight. Can't wait to see a photo of the cushion and to hear how you like the two ingredients combined. Experience is the best teacher. Hope you don't get any damage from the hail.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


Angora1 said:


> Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


Definitely a cardinal!!
I've seen a couple here the last month...and they're usually here all winter...wonder if they knew our winter was going to be cold and migrated farther into the warmth!?
June K


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


[/quote]

Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

That recipe/receipt is priceless. It must make you smile whenever you use it. Sounds really good too. What a chef you have on your hands. Has he done any more since then :?:[/quote]

I definitely smile every time I make it, that was a very memorable week end. It will be being served again this coming week end during the race. Benjamin is always making up receipts and serving them. Most of them turn out very well. Elishia is a wonderful cook and my Mum shows him how to cook as well. I will have to have Benjamin write some of them down for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Count me as one of them.


NanaCaren said:


> I think there are a few of us that miss him too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen pictures of it and i want to live there.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just had to share another place in the Fingerlakes, NY that I had forgotten about:
> Falling Waters House
> 
> You can see it on Facebook:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Definitely a cardinal, Angora. Probably a female judging by the brownish wings. Ohio Joy


Sorry, no, the female is brown with a tinge of red on her head.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there have been two deaths about twenty miles from here - both close to the same spot - all because they couldn't see in the fog and tried to cross a fourlaned highway. i think all crossroads should be overpasses.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the dafs kathy - they are a harbinger of spring - unfortunately none are out around here.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Posting a pic of daffodils that I bought at Trader Joe's in Nashville. They cut them before blooming, seal the end and then you cut off about an inch and put them in water. Takes a couple days to open. They look so nice and make me think that spring is close. See them on the roadside this time of year in the southern states.
> 
> Once again, long and rambling. Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote][/quote]

I know when I was driving school bus, the fog was my greatest concern. It was basically left up to the individual driver if they felt safe enough to drive the bus in the fog. But if there were three drivers who said that it was not, then the school buses were cancelled. I was one of the drivers who had a very early run start and called it in many times.[/quote]

We very seldom have buses cancelled or delayed because of fog. But North Carolina near the beaches frequently have a 2 hr delay because of fog. I think I just wouln't put my children on the bus if I thought it would be unsafe driving.
JuneK


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't you lucky kate - spoil him for sure - and give him a squeeze from all of us.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes lots of squeezes and pictures!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just had to share another place in the Fingerlakes, NY that I had forgotten about:
> Falling Waters House
> 
> You can see it on Facebook:
> ...


It is really a nice picture would have loved to be the one taking that picture (and many more).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> 
> Sam I may end up saying something to her, goodness knows we aren't there for fun! They should be trying to make it as pleasant as possible!


Is there a photo somewhere that I have missed?!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I just posted the following information in our Workshop Happenings and it occurred to me that you might all wonder as we are a very digress group from around the world with different sized needles and yarn. 

I thought I would post it here -it expresses the sizes of metric needles in comparison to US size needles. This has come up quite often in the workshops. This information is also in our Information topic on the home page of the section - it is there permanently as well as lots of other information, including cast-ons, cast offs. crochet stitches, the magic knot etc. etc. Pages of answers to questions.

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN U.S. AND METRIC KNITTING NEEDLES. You can also find it in our information topic on the section main page.

US 1 === 2.25 mm
US2 === 2.75 mm
US3 === 3.25 mm
US5 === 3.75 mm

US7 === 4.5 mm
US.8 === 5 mm
US 9 ===5.5 mm

US 10===6 mm
l0.5 ====6.5 mm
11US ====8 mm
13US ====9 mm
15US === l0 mm
17US ===12.5
19US === 15 mm
35US ===19 mm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> ...


It is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154512-60.html#2983952


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> there have been two deaths about twenty miles from here - both close to the same spot - all because they couldn't see in the fog and tried to cross a fourlaned highway. i think all crossroads should be overpasses.
> 
> sam
> 
> That is such a great idea Sam. Wow, you should have been the planner.!! Yes, that house would be a dream to wake up with that view. Not only the waterfall but a gorgeous lake view also and you are right on the lake, just have to walk downhill to the pier.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> they have an ikea on the channel islands? just for curiosity - do you have any fast food restaurants like mcdonalds. personally i think it would be a shame to ruin such marvelous scenery with the golden arches.
> 
> sam
> 
> No, Sam, no Golden Arches here or Ikea, but we do know them from the mainland. We do have some chains such as Marks & Spencer, Next, WhSmith, Costa coffee etc., but run as franchises. Waitrose (rather upmarket food market) came last year and is doing well despite its pricey reputation. These are all in Guernsey, not Alderney which is too small to attract the chain stores. Everything is locally based here, except the banks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will move to alderney

sam



TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they have an ikea on the channel islands? just for curiosity - do you have any fast food restaurants like mcdonalds. personally i think it would be a shame to ruin such marvelous scenery with the golden arches.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> 
> sam


Yes Designer/Shirley, sending you love and prayers. With all the prayers from this group you should be surprising everyone with how well you are doing. Please keep us posted when you find time and are up to us. We really care and want you well. You are such a big part of KP and the KTP. Big Hugs, love and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Thanks Caren! it is beautiful, as I have come to expect of Angora- and typical that she tells us not to look too closely!!!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


You'll be in our thoughts and prayers, Shirley. Looking forward to hearing from you when you feel stronger. Much affection.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I know she is so modest about her work, which is always brilliantly done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a photo somewhere that I have missed?!
> ...


Thanks Caren! it is beautiful, as I have come to expect of Angora- and typical that she tells us not to look too closely!!!![/quote]

I know she is so modest about her work, which is always brilliantly done.[/quote]

Her eye for colour is exquisite! One just needs to look at the yarns she chooses!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam! you made me cry -- Yes, I don't expect a problem but it is very very close to my eye on the right side of my nose where my glasses sit.- it is squamous cell cancer - and the surgeon is going to use a new method to remove the cancer - I believe it is common in the States - it is named MOHS surgery after the man who originated it. The surgeon I am going to is one of only two trained in this procedure in Canada so I am fortunate. It seems that they take a scraping, you go and sit in a waiting room while he examines the scraping - he can tell exactly where the cancer cells are, and it means that they don't have to take more than just the cancer cells. It seems that previously they felt they had to cover a good sized area to make sure they didn't leave any.

I will be glad when it is done, as I had two cataracts this past summer and both cataract surgeries were extremely unusual and difficult - seems I have extremely hard lenses. one eye swelled way too much and he was afraid I would lose my sight and the other - same thing. I have never heard of it happening and it was only one of very few he has run into.

My eye reacted to the freezing - they didn't use drops - they froze the actual eye. I had a tough 6 months so I am leery about whether the eye will need to be frozen. I am sure it will be okay - and as it is a day surgery it doesn't seem as if it is going to be difficult. I realize that in comparison to other's on this list, it is possibly making a mountain out of a molehill. Even so I will be glad when it is over. I will post tomorrow when I get home. Thank you very much for your kind post - this place means a lot to me - a calm place to land when my life gets hectic. I really bit off a lot more than I expected with the Workshops as we have 1900 + users today - luckily I have some help - but I love to come here and relax and meet my new friends who I have gotten to know so well.

While I am at it I want to thank this group for the support i have received in the way of teachers, students, and friendships.

Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prayers for you Shirley, and may you be filled with the peace that comes from faith in God.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

You are most welcome, can't guarantee lack of snow after this year's weather, but generally its rare!



thewren said:


> think i will move to alderney
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie, was it you who, a couple of KTP's ago was talking of knitting blankets for the newborns in Africa who were being sent home wrapped in newspapers?
> ...


If they have to be sent to Africa, I imagine postage would be prohibitive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Designer, thank you for all the work you do to make KP the best Knitting Forum. Just wonderful with the workshops added. Please be well and know we are behind you 100% as you go for your surgery and we will all be glad to hear you were not an exception in the complications you have had in the past, but in how exceptionally well you did.

Thank you to all of you on my little stitch marker. Even though I know it isn't wrapped right, you make me feel so good. If I just made it sitting here at home it would be fun but nothing like the joy of sharing here on KTP. You made it something so special.

Now we all gather to send Designer off well as she goes for her surgery. Be well Designer. You are sure needed here and with all your senses intact.

Oh yes, and thanks for in the middle of everything, you gave us the chart. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Surely they would go in someone's suitcase when they send workers out to the 'field'?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


There are many shipping Co's, eg. Fyffes Bananas, who will take goods for charity when they have room. I know some of my friends put all their knitting together then wait until the airline they use allocates them a free space on a flight. Where there's a will there's a way.

Tessa


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a cardinal, Angora. Probably a female judging by the brownish wings. Ohio Joy
> ...


Here in Ohio this is a female cardinal. The immature males, before their first year, are also marked like this one, June. Only adult males are fully red.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the dafs kathy - they are a harbinger of spring - unfortunately none are out around here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the dafs kathy - they are a harbinger of spring - unfortunately none are out around here.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Sadly, we don't get cardinals here - I loved the ones I saw in Mesa- they are part of the Jay family I believe. I think the blue Jays are beautiful but they are like magpies out here - they rob the robins of their eggs and are quite strong willed to say the least. very beautiful though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I watched today at the shopping centre a cat crossing a virtually empty car park, with a group of birds flying over him squawking & diving him. The cat took no notice & went under the only car parked near the edge of the park, so the birds flew away, whereupon the cat nipped out onto the grass verge, did his business & continued on his way. It was so funny to watch the birds' indignation & the cat's nonchalant manner of dealing with them. Sometimes I wish we humans had more animal instinct when coping with problems,

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley, any surgery is a big deal, you are mistaking mountain out of a molehill. Prayers for a painless, uncomplicated procedure and a fast recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I watched today at the shopping centre a cat crossing a virtually empty car park, with a group of birds flying over him squawking & diving him. The cat took no notice & went under the only car parked near the edge of the park, so the birds flew away, whereupon the cat nipped out onto the grass verge, did his business & continued on his way. It was so funny to watch the birds' indignation & the cat's nonchalant manner of dealing with them. Sometimes I wish we humans had more animal instinct when coping with problems,
> 
> Tessa


Too right!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Designer, all the best wishes for your op tomorrow, hope you sail thru with no problems. I love the pictures you post, you are so clever & I really appreciate the time & effort you put into helping us all, come back to let us know you are alright as soon as you are able, Hugs,

Tessa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Squeeze from me too!


Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > aren't you lucky kate - spoil him for sure - and give him a squeeze from all of us.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for you Shirley. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> 
> sam


Shirley, you are in my prayers as well dear lady. Sending good thoughts as well. Godspeed and hugs.

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

OK..RIP old computer! I'm using an Ereader to type this; no fun. But wanted to send best wishes to you, Shirley! Prayers for good results. My DB had it done in that area too. Went fine. DD just found out she has whooping cough..probably caught it while on business trip to CA. DGS, DH, and I were all vaccinated so we should be fine. DGS will probably be spending nights with us until antibiotics kick in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

if i have to sell my stash to fund the trip i am determined to go! hVi g i t

Having internet issues today/tonight so using iphone. trying to catch ip 
quote=Marianne818]


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm good with either date and will be driving..I have room for 3_4 others to ride along and still be able to knit comfortably: the riders that is: didn't want you to get scared of my driving!
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


[/quote]

I think I'd be a bit out of the way to ride with you, but I'm sure that either date is fine with me!! Hey Gwen, are we heading to Ohio together?????? LOL[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

if i have to sell my stash to fund the trip i am determined to go! hVi g i t

Having internet issues today/tonight so using iphone. trying to catch ip 
quote=Marianne818]


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm good with either date and will be driving..I have room for 3_4 others to ride along and still be able to knit comfortably: the riders that is: didn't want you to get scared of my driving!
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


[/quote]

I think I'd be a bit out of the way to ride with you, but I'm sure that either date is fine with me!! Hey Gwen, are we heading to Ohio together?????? LOL[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> OK..RIP old computer! I'm using an Ereader to type this; no fun. But wanted to send best wishes to you, Shirley! Prayers for good results. My DB had it done in that area too. Went fine. DD just found out she has whooping cough..probably caught it while on business trip to CA. DGS, DH, and I were all vaccinated so we should be fine. DGS will probably be spending nights with us until antibiotics kick in.


ditto from me for shirley.
Sorry to hear of DD whooping cough, do have fun with the DGS! there is always a silver lining to every cloud!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I watched today at the shopping centre a cat crossing a virtually empty car park, with a group of birds flying over him squawking & diving him. The cat took no notice & went under the only car parked near the edge of the park, so the birds flew away, whereupon the cat nipped out onto the grass verge, did his business & continued on his way. It was so funny to watch the birds' indignation & the cat's nonchalant manner of dealing with them. Sometimes I wish we humans had more animal instinct when coping with problems,
> 
> Tessa


So true. He sounds like one kool cat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> OK..RIP old computer! I'm using an Ereader to type this; no fun. But wanted to send best wishes to you, Shirley! Prayers for good results. My DB had it done in that area too. Went fine. DD just found out she has whooping cough..probably caught it while on business trip to CA. DGS, DH, and I were all vaccinated so we should be fine. DGS will probably be spending nights with us until antibiotics kick in.


Oh no, computer problems. :x

So sorry to hear about your daughter. I heard this was going around again. Hope your grandson will be ok and not get it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


Shirley, I had MOHS about 13 years ago and that is exactly what they do. They freeze the scraping, draw a diagram of it, divide it into sections and then analyze each section microscopically. If they find any suspicious cells, that section is noted on the diagram.

The doctor then uses the noted diagram as a guide as to where he has to remove more tissue. They keep doing this till they get a scraping that is 100% clear.

In my case after studying the first "scraping" they found a few suspicious cells in two spots at opposite ends of the specimen. I went back in the "surgery" room, they took out a bit more, did another scraping and that one was clear. It was all under local anesthesia, I kept all my clothes on lol and I had zero recovery pain. Win, win and win lol.

You aren't making mountains out of molehills. Any kind of surgery is scary stuff. I'll be looking for you to check in and let us know you're home.

Kind thoughts, prayers and more hugs,

Gigi


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


[/quote][/quote]

Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

last I read Martin was very ill...would you tell me about.. please?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been praying for you and the medical team who will be handling your surgery, Shirley, asking for skill and wisdom for the team and success and a complete recovery, soon. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Shirley, I had MOHS about 13 years ago and that is exactly what they do. They freeze the scraping, draw a diagram of it, divide it into sections and then analyze each section microscopically. If they find any suspicious cells, that section is noted on the diagram.
> 
> The doctor then uses the noted diagram as a guide as to where he has to remove more tissue. They keep doing this till they get a scraping that is 100% clear.
> 
> ...


That is encouraging to hear. Hope Designer sees this too. Thanks for posting that for her. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.

The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, looks great, I looked closely and couldn't see anything but great. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, looks great, I looked closely and couldn't see anything but great. :thumbup:


Thanks Poledra...I just love them and am actually very very pleased. The combinations are unlimited but will have to wait a while to buy any more. It feels like having jewels to mark my knitting with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley I certainly hope all goes easily tomorrow, hugs and positive thoughts and prayers that it's a very small scraping that's needed and that you have no other issues that need to be overcome as a result of it.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


very pretty stitch markers (right? they're stitch markers?)

Unable to keep up again due to my workload.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html


[/quote]

Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

last I read Martin was very ill...would you tell me about.. please?[/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
thank you one and all for letting me know about Martin. Bless all our KTPers....need to give prayers and support...thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


copper is nice and malleable - tiger tail is very tricky to handle but a lot cheaper then silver- which I would also like to use- just thought I would mention!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Time Travel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Awwww Martin Keith posted on that page. So sad. Lots of changes. I wasn't even on KP or KTP until Oct. of that year.[/quote]

Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

last I read Martin was very ill...would you tell me about.. please?[/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
thank you one and all for letting me know about Martin. Bless all our KTPers....need to give prayers and support...thanks[/quote]

Someone- can't remember who found a funeral notice.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here. The tree fell when we had many inches of snow, and I suspect, the roots couldnt support the top heavy tree with snow. Tree is on the edge of a ditch and roots seems to grow only on one side. The ditches were dug way back about 1850 when they were mining for gold. Floated a hugh dredge on the creek. Moved the dredge by diverting water. Also because they needed water to placer mining.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora, the stitch markers look lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> ...


Exactly. Yes, it's hard keeping up for sure. Glad to see you. :thumbup:

I won't be around much tomorrow. Lunch and Knitting with my friend, getting the gray covered, and videotaping a musical. Busy day tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

what I wanted to post did not work...dont confuse this with a Gwenie


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


beautifull. Are these really the first you have made?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely stitch markers Angora. I tend to loose my markers and would be so sad if I lost such lovely markers.

Just posted on Dead Fish workshop my hat progress so far. It is moving along quickly and having fun.

Shirley you already know you are in my prayers for tomorrow and also continually for you too Pup Lover.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> what I wanted to post did not work...dont confuse this with a Gwenie


I copied it and pasted it and then took the s out of the https so that it read http and it worked just fine. Adorable and then whoa at the end. Thanks for that.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > what I wanted to post did not work...dont confuse this with a Gwenie
> ...


ah...I see why it would not play out. THanks http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=236170989852903


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


how true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Angora, did you miss my comment about wire?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely stitch markers Angora. I tend to loose my markers and would be so sad if I lost such lovely markers.
> 
> Just posted on Dead Fish workshop my hat progress so far. It is moving along quickly and having fun.
> 
> Shirley you already know you are in my prayers for tomorrow and also continually for you too Pup Lover.


I am stuck at the moment on the dead fish- for lack of the right size dpn's can't rush out and buy 'em like a lot of you ladies are able!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Hmmm yes, I will look for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes, I will have to look into silver. Will be a while before I can do that but it would be absolutely beautiful. There is a bigger tool to make the loops too since I would like to make them to fit big and small needles. I bought the copper to do the turquoise class since it has the copper beads, well not beads, but looks like little copper flowers. Enough to make the markers with too. Silver would be a lovely luxury wouldn't it.  Good suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, I will have to look into silver. Will be a while before I can do that but it would be absolutely beautiful. There is a bigger tool to make the loops too since I would like to make them to fit big and small needles. I bought the copper to do the turquoise class since it has the copper beads, well not beads, but looks like little copper flowers. Enough to make the markers with too. Silver would be a lovely luxury wouldn't it.  Good suggestion. :thumbup:


It is a beautiful metal, visually! as would be gold in the right alloy.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Time travel is in Honor of Doctor Who   

I noticed the same thing when I linked back to the page.[/quote]

last I read Martin was very ill...would you tell me about.. please?[/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
thank you one and all for letting me know about Martin. Bless all our KTPers....need to give prayers and support...thanks[/quote]

Someone- can't remember who found a funeral notice.[/quote]

Julie, a follower of the KTP had sent me a PM with the link to the funeral home and I posted it to the KTP. So sad... I still miss Martin.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


The stitch markers are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


last I read Martin was very ill...would you tell me about.. please?[/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
thank you one and all for letting me know about Martin. Bless all our KTPers....need to give prayers and support...thanks[/quote]

Someone- can't remember who found a funeral notice.[/quote]

Julie, a follower of the KTP had sent me a PM with the link to the funeral home and I posted it to the KTP. So sad... I still miss Martin.[/quote]

I think he was very brave!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are braving the snow and cold more than i am.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the dafs kathy - they are a harbinger of spring - unfortunately none are out around here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blue jays have always been a favorite of mine - i used to have a reading book called "sammy bluejay" - one of my favorites.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they certainly march to a different drummer.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I watched today at the shopping centre a cat crossing a virtually empty car park, with a group of birds flying over him squawking & diving him. The cat took no notice & went under the only car parked near the edge of the park, so the birds flew away, whereupon the cat nipped out onto the grass verge, did his business & continued on his way. It was so funny to watch the birds' indignation & the cat's nonchalant manner of dealing with them. Sometimes I wish we humans had more animal instinct when coping with problems,
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll definitely be looking for the contigent from georgia.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> if i have to sell my stash to fund the trip i am determined to go! hVi g i t
> 
> Having internet issues today/tonight so using iphone. trying to catch ip
> quote=Marianne818]
> ...


I think I'd be a bit out of the way to ride with you, but I'm sure that either date is fine with me!! Hey Gwen, are we heading to Ohio together?????? LOL[/quote][/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to dd - i didn't think adults could catch whooping cough.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> OK..RIP old computer! I'm using an Ereader to type this; no fun. But wanted to send best wishes to you, Shirley! Prayers for good results. My DB had it done in that area too. Went fine. DD just found out she has whooping cough..probably caught it while on business trip to CA. DGS, DH, and I were all vaccinated so we should be fine. DGS will probably be spending nights with us until antibiotics kick in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have had a wonderful day with you all, and even made it to knit group. I am started on my fish hat, but basic math seems to have eluded me at knit group, (that or was talking toooo much) and only cast on 60 instead of 90, so had to from my first 2 inches (5cm). I'm back to an inch now though, but, the 60 would have been baby sized if anyone wanted to know that. lol
DH took a load to Denver today and was home by 530pm, he's off tomorrow, but I plan on going nowhere, just staying home and visiting with you all and knitting to my hearts content, we'll see how well that works. 
Well, I'm off to get some sleep, it's 1050pm here so I guess I'd better get to it. 
Night and hugs everyone. 
I also think of Martin often. And Dave, but hopefully he is well and kept busy with the lads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn - lovely stitch markers. are they heavy?

sam



Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead.  Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures ezenby - thanks so much for sharing.

sam



Ezenby said:


> some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here. The tree fell when we had many inches of snow, and I suspect, the roots couldnt support the top heavy tree with snow. Tree is on the edge of a ditch and roots seems to grow only on one side. The ditches were dug way back about 1850 when they were mining for gold. Floated a hugh dredge on the creek. Moved the dredge by diverting water. Also because they needed water to placer mining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new fur baby! We are getting wind, not sure what our forecast is. As long as I am doing ok with chemo I will be at Sam's in July, either weekend works for me (my birthday month will be a great present!)
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday! to oldhenwife from Yorkshire, who sometimes visits the KTP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


All the best for your surgery, i hope it all goes really well for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Great job Angora, they are really nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


OMG. You take care. They will get him for sure. How terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


The body is being brought to Auckland for Post Mortem. As yet they have very little information about the driver. It sounds like an appalling case of road rage, but carrying a gun of any sort [it is not Duck Shooting Season] is highly illegal here.
We have more than a hundred different ethnic groups in Auckland- I am presuming it has to be an 'outsider' Auckland would be THE place to go to ground. I will be very surprised if it turns out to be a local.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just checking in with cuppa in hand. Well it seems we are having a couple of quite warm days again. Not too hot so thats ok. I went out with my partner for dinner last night to a favourite pub. Good cheap meals. They let you have the dessert as take away which is great for me as i can never eat it after big dinner but always want it. So they had mars bar cake... well i just had to get one. It was my afternoon tea today. YUM. Had my flu injection yesterday. All good so far. This is a bit like having lots of pen pals isnt it? Anyway take care everyone and stay safe in the bad weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in with cuppa in hand. Well it seems we are having a couple of quite warm days again. Not too hot so thats ok. I went out with my partner for dinner last night to a favourite pub. Good cheap meals. They let you have the dessert as take away which is great for me as i can never eat it after big dinner but always want it. So they had mars bar cake... well i just had to get one. It was my afternoon tea today. YUM. Had my flu injection yesterday. All good so far. This is a bit like having lots of pen pals isnt it? Anyway take care everyone and stay safe in the bad weather.


Has the advantage you don't have to repeat yourself so much- I must remember to write to my one remaining penfriend in Neuenrade, Germany!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Theres been some terrible road rage cases i know. I dont know no whats up with some people. So much violence it makes me sick. You take care.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


These are so pretty and useful too. Is there no end to your talents? Wonderful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Thank God I have Mr Big Ears Cardigan Corgi- not quite two - but very protective of his Mum, known as Ringo, and eleven year old faithful mutt Rufus, gift from Fale when we were separated, arrived at about 6 weeks old- but listens to his Mum, and cares to be good. He is in the process of training his young mate how to do puddles when Mum says you must, and Mr 'Bloody Nuisance' [Ringo, when he wants to patrol the back fence and yap at Mr 'Silence' also known as 'Lock' [christened by the 5 year old next door] who looks half Alsatian half Labrador, ] is gradually learning to be good Ringo, who gets praise and treats, on an operant conditioning schedule, so he does not go into 'extinction' [a technical term for when the animal starts to behave oddly rather than the behaviour you are trying to encourage.]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are back from the driving test and DD passed with flying colors, as I knew she would! We are talking of going out to eat to celebrate.
> 
> Busy day ahead still...the sky is rather gloomy but it's not too cold, at least; we are starting to feel spring like here, which is a good thing, since the first official day of spring is tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Congrats to your DD.

Well if Yckl gets naughty enough you can always just cut the l off his name


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far was that from you myfanwy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i best go to bed so i can get up.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> 
> Here is a sign of Spring. Perhaps a cardinal, but rather dreamy as it was far off and used the telephoto without a tripod. Such a beautiful sight and the red color in contrast to the fresh white snow. Looks like the trees are showing a little life and tinged red at the tips too. Sorry about the blurry quality. We'll just say dreamy. LOL Someday I'll get a tri-pod, I promise. Hmmmm maybe it's not a cardinal. Any bird watchers out there?


Lovely shot- and it sure looks like the cardianl Zoe has posted


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The film with the men and the hawks was absolutely fantastic!


Doesn't it look it would be great floating round like that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far was that from you myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is down near the Atiamuri Dam- about two- to two and a half hours away, by road [at a guess] Atiamuri is on the the Waikato River- our major river in the North Island.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi is fine - complaining about how big she is getting - i think she looks beautiful - of course i am not the one with the big tummy - but i think the feeling of the baby kicking inside you - that would make up for the size - i was always so disappointed that i would never experience that feeling - i do make sure she takes her vitamin every morning at breakfast - i did the same thing when she was pregnant with avery - he was almost 9-1/2 pounds - she said that if she had a 10+ pound baby she was not going to be happy. lol


While being pregnant was uncomfortable at times I loved it- it was so special carrying around htis new life inside. And the feel of them kicking, well Maryanne at least, Vicky was very quite I owuld sometimes have a coffee just to check she was alive as it was often the only thing that would get her moving.
You might have been a more exciting husband to have than David. He came home from work one night and I said the babies alive and kicking (I had felt her moving for the first time that day) and he looked at me and wandered straight out the room! However once she started kicking him in bed he became more interested and he started saying there was a rabbit in the bed and we had better set a trap for it (the farmers son in him, rabbits are a huge pest to farmers over here). And to this day she is called rabbit or any number of variations of this.
I was the first one among a group of friends to be pregnant and some of them loved feeling the baby kicking, one young lass in particular. And then when about 17 years ago she was a teacher at the school Maryanne moved to and we laughed at how she used to kick the teacher.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> may i ask why david is taking hebrew darowil? i think it would be an extremely difficult language to learn.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hes doing a Bachelor of Theology and the Old Testament was written in Hebrew. Hebrew is thus an optional subject and being a sucker for punishmnet he has decided to do it. And yes he is finding it hard. I have suggested that He gets Maryanne to go through it with him. She did Hebrew a number of years ago as part of a Diploma she was doing- in view of the fact that as a budding archaleogist with an interest in that period of history it wouldn't go astray. Not sure how much she remembers but I'm sure some would come back to her given half a chance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - go here for your bottom up blinds - sam
> 
> http://www.hunterdouglas.com/product-option.jsp?id=36
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.


Looks great- who cares if it isn't perfect? It looks good and YOU made it -how much more precious is that than one that may be prefect but with no meaning to it. Not that I can see anything wrong with it,

I see it has multiplies- they all look great well done. Theres that artistic ben tinyou that comes out.

I did a pair of socks for my MIL with the cast off top done in a contrasting colour as you did (to match the rest of the set I did). They looked good- I took a pphooto but on DHs camera and I keep forgetting to get the photo from him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Count me as one of them.
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


My prayers go with you also and lots do healing energy. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora, how pretty! They are all great. My fav is the one on the lower right. I am sure they will be fun to use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have had a wonderful day with you all, and even made it to knit group. I am started on my fish hat, but basic math seems to have eluded me at knit group, (that or was talking toooo much) and only cast on 60 instead of 90, so had to from my first 2 inches (5cm). I'm back to an inch now though, but, the 60 would have been baby sized if anyone wanted to know that. lol
> DH took a load to Denver today and was home by 530pm, he's off tomorrow, but I plan on going nowhere, just staying home and visiting with you all and knitting to my hearts content, we'll see how well that works.
> Well, I'm off to get some sleep, it's 1050pm here so I guess I'd better get to it.
> Night and hugs everyone.
> I also think of Martin often. And Dave, but hopefully he is well and kept busy with the lads.


I also have a pattern for a newborn Dead Fish HAt -and that uses 60 stitches so you were right on as to the size. I've been looking at it just now- and it has a few differences that I think might be better, was going to start another big one but might do a small one first. I have found a way to give them to the Aborginals in Central Austrlaia so tha tis good- I wasn't sure what I was going to do with a collection of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


Is that anywhere near you. How frightening. Wonder what makes people do things like this?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


We build up things we have to send and then we ship them to Gambia in a box, this is cheaper than posting them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


It is a drive of roughly, two to two and a half hours away- but no one knows which way the driver has fled- they are still piecing this together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, just checking in with cuppa in hand. Well it seems we are having a couple of quite warm days again. Not too hot so thats ok. I went out with my partner for dinner last night to a favourite pub. Good cheap meals. They let you have the dessert as take away which is great for me as i can never eat it after big dinner but always want it. So they had mars bar cake... well i just had to get one. It was my afternoon tea today. YUM. Had my flu injection yesterday. All good so far. This is a bit like having lots of pen pals isnt it? Anyway take care everyone and stay safe in the bad weather.
> ...


But then again pen friends don't up so much time as we don't write to them everyday, let alone many times in a day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i best go to bed so i can get up.
> 
> sam


Looks like its about time for you to get up already.
Night night Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Knitting Tea Party goers! Earlier today someone posted a link to a facebook video The Difference Between Dogs and Cats. I am unable to copy and paste with this laptop, most of the time. 
I had written it down as:
http://www.facebook.com/video/embed? video id= 236170989852903
Is this correct? because the folk I forwarded it to have been unable to access it.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Knitting Tea Party goers! Earlier today someone posted a link to a facebook video The Difference Between Dogs and Cats. I am unable to copy and paste with this laptop, most of the time.
> I had written it down as:
> http://www.facebook.com/video/embed? video id= 236170989852903
> Is this correct? because the folk I forwarded it to have been unable to access it.


It doesn't open up Lurker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Knitting Tea Party goers! Earlier today someone posted a link to a facebook video The Difference Between Dogs and Cats. I am unable to copy and paste with this laptop, most of the time.
> ...


I cant open it either. The link is on page 69, i just tried it from there and that does open. Must be something just a bit different?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Your welcome. I need to turn this off now, going crosseyed. Too tired. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


I copied it out so it looked like there was a space between 'the question mark' and 'video', but that needs to be deleted!

No I am still stumped- it does not want to work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely stitch markers Angora. I tend to loose my markers and would be so sad if I lost such lovely markers.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have circulars suitable for magic loop available. Both my circulars and my dpn's have got buried somewhere in the work/box room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is nearly Thursday here- and I am going to have to pop a sleeping pill because I have got myself very over tired- and I really need some rest.
Lupe spent most of the afternoon/evening at the hospital with the SIL who turned out to be having a false alarm with her fourth delivery, and everyone has had to go home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil can you give the baby size for the hat or rather the link for it? I have a friend with a newborn and would like to make one also. By the way, decided to frog and redo REMEMBERING to knit not k & P for stockingnette. LOL



darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have had a wonderful day with you all, and even made it to knit group. I am started on my fish hat, but basic math seems to have eluded me at knit group, (that or was talking toooo much) and only cast on 60 instead of 90, so had to from my first 2 inches (5cm). I'm back to an inch now though, but, the 60 would have been baby sized if anyone wanted to know that. lol
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear...that sounds like some of my "unorganized storage". By the way, do keep your doors lock even with the mighty Ringo to protect you. I too have to do that even with the 5 dogs. Shame the world is that way. Too bad "they" can't take a lesson or two from the KTP about getting along. Know what I mean?



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only too well! I had a lengthy and very interesting conversation with a new friend, this evening, who has owned Cardigan Corgis for more than 20 years. She was saying they are one of the most loyal, and caring male dogs she has encountered- AFTER they have been neutered. Ringo has recently learned that if I sigh at him, it means he must move out of my way!



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear...that sounds like some of my "unorganized storage". By the way, do keep your doors lock even with the mighty Ringo to protect you. I too have to do that even with the 5 dogs. Shame the world is that way. Too bad "they" can't take a lesson or two from the KTP about getting along. Know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> 
> sam


Wishing you all the best, Shirley, I'm sure it will all go well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.


Just how much extra knitting you get from the one lot of yarn this way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...and the practice is always needed too! You are so funny! Am really enjoying the workshop.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil can you give the baby size for the hat or rather the link for it? I have a friend with a newborn and would like to make one also. By the way, decided to frog and redo REMEMBERING to knit not k & P for stockingnette. LOL


http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/newborn-dead-fish-hat.html
I will post it on the workshop later as well but here it is for you.

And what about this one http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish Anothe rone I will add to the workshop

or this one http://digipicsphotography.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/deadalive-fish-mittens-yeah/

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/86030.aspx no pattern here-but I could do a mouth using the baby one as a guide!

Now if I had plenty of spare knitting time what a fishy time I could have!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Those look lovely, you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here. The tree fell when we had many inches of snow, and I suspect, the roots couldnt support the top heavy tree with snow. Tree is on the edge of a ditch and roots seems to grow only on one side. The ditches were dug way back about 1850 when they were mining for gold. Floated a hugh dredge on the creek. Moved the dredge by diverting water. Also because they needed water to placer mining.


I love forget-me-nots. There is a field near me that has them along the fence line.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


And knowing my non-memory, why am I surprised that I didn't remember this...thanks for jogging my so-called memory, Sam. Dearest Shirley, I'll be keeping you in my heart and prayers...As Sam said, a little bump in life's road....but you know...We gotcha back!!! 
Hugs and love,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Very true, Joy! It's always so funny to see the immature bird, so fat and chunky chirping away for his mama to give him another worm or bug to eat when mama appears much smaller than her 'baby'! The babies are very insistent and really make a racket. When I had my townhouse, they would nest close enough that the babies would be on the ground and mama hovering while the baby demanded food....always so entertaining!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Shirley, I had MOHS about 13 years ago and that is exactly what they do. They freeze the scraping, draw a diagram of it, divide it into sections and then analyze each section microscopically. If they find any suspicious cells, that section is noted on the diagram.

The doctor then uses the noted diagram as a guide as to where he has to remove more tissue. They keep doing this till they get a scraping that is 100% clear.

In my case after studying the first "scraping" they found a few suspicious cells in two spots at opposite ends of the specimen. I went back in the "surgery" room, they took out a bit more, did another scraping and that one was clear. It was all under local anesthesia, I kept all my clothes on lol and I had zero recovery pain. Win, win and win lol.

You aren't making mountains out of molehills. Any kind of surgery is scary stuff. I'll be looking for you to check in and let us know you're home.

Kind thoughts, prayers and more hugs,

Gigi[/quote]

I so agree, Gigi about the mountain and molehill. I once referred to minor surgery to my doctor and his reply was there's no such thing as minor surgery when you cut into the human body.
Brings it into perspecive.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


What shocking news to hear. Please stay safe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I so agree, Gigi about the mountain and molehill. I once referred to minor surgery to my doctor and his reply was there's no such thing as minor surgery when you cut into the human body.
Brings it into perspecive.
JuneK[/quote]

I remember saying to my oncologist after I'd finished the 5-year regimen of cancer drugs for the second BR Ca, that I must not have been very "ill'' because I'd sailed through both diagnoses and treatment schedules. He told me in no uncertain terms that I'd been very dangerously ill and should remember that--not make light of how well I'd coped with the whole thing.

I simply trusted God to walk through it while He held me up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Texas City is as bad as my hometown I am sure!! Dow Chemical has 3 plants plus Monsanto and several other smaller plants also. My dad was a chemist at Dow for 34 (I think) years, my brother was a VP of an electrical contractor company for many of the plants also. I was the first female hired as a chemical operator for Dow back in 79, got hurt along with several men when lightening struck our plant, I was lucky really, just had minor caustic burns in my eyes, (no longer have eyelashes) some broken bones and such but was classified unable to do the work required (could no longer climb the towers after they reset my leg). But others in the hit lost arms and legs, 2 lost one of their hands and one man is totally blind and has many surgeries to replace skin damaged from severe caustic burns. I get sick to my stomach when I get near that plant.. or smell the fumes.. I love Galveston and Houston.. but I just cannot live there ever again!


The refineries are notorious for ignoring simple safety conditions....the large one right near the bridge to Galveston has had several explosions. And, if I remember correctly, TX limits the amount they have to pay for damages to their workers. My daughter took special classes at the community college so she could apply for a job at a refinery since the pay is so good. Before she even completed her classes a plastic plant interviewed with her class and she was hired there. I was delighted that she works there instead of one of the refineries. She's been there about 15 yrs. and they've never had a major disaster. She works long hours but the plant is really good to their employees. When Ike came through, they paid all of their workers just as if they were still working, would bring gasoline to any that needed it for their vehicles. Even got a company to repair my daughter's house before anyone else could get that help. And they're based in France!! As you can expect, she's a loyal employee.
OOP! Sorry about writing a book.
JuneK[/quote]

June, that is awesome!!! I think I know the plant you are referring to, I have heard wonderful things that companies did for their employees after Ike, some horror stories also of course. I was blessed that Dow stepped in for me during the turmoil of DH's death. Horrid to say but so many bodies and no place to store them, the temporary morgue was refrigerated cargo trailers, a sight I pray I never see again, my Dad contacted Dow and they found DH and stored his body till we could make decisions. Daniel and I still talk about the drive down, how the roads were flooded some washed away. Lives changed after that storm, I'm sure that friends I have that always stayed to brave the storms will from now on evacuate when told to.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We are back from the driving test and DD passed with flying colors, as I knew she would! We are talking of going out to eat to celebrate.
> 
> .


Congratulations to DD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup Lover, Big Hugs to you on your first day of chemo. Glad that first day is over and you know we are all here for you and supporting you with prayers.
> ...


The Cardinal is my favorite to watch!! I had 6 on my feeder this morning, it's a bit far away for me to get clear pictures of, had the feeder closer but the dogs barking kept them away. Now they are happy with their sunflower seeds and other treats, I keep apples and oranges hanging for the birds, have the dry corn on pegs for the squirrels also. Suet feeders are closer to the fenced yard have had some small birds there but they tend to stay at the back so I am unable to see their markings. I don't know a lot about birds, but I do love to hear them sing in the mornings so do all I can to make them happy while they are on their journeys.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think there are a few of us that miss him too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on that list for sure!!! Wish he could make an appearance now and then, would love to know how the Lad is faring at the Uni and would love one of his wonderful pictures and a receipt or two or 20, LOL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here.


I dont think that the flowers you posted are forget-me-knots. The forget-me-knot blossoms are totally different. I had lots of wild forget-me-knots in the fields and underbrushes in many places that I lived. They dont look the same.
I believe the flowers you have are bluebell bell flowers.
http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=CARO2


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my first stitch marker but I am very sorry to say I do not remember everything. I decided to go ahead and make one but I am so glad I signed up for another class. Think I will go on You Tube and see if I can remember some of the things I was taught. Don't look too closely and it look Great. :wink: I made it to fit on larger needles.
> ...


Angora, I find "jump rings" at craft or bead stores, for the lace or other fine yarns I go with very smooth beads. I have ended up turning a lot of my stitch markers into earrings, LOL, as most of my local friends are not needle workers of any type. I have just purchased more tools for working with the "baked" clay products, so new adventure in making my own beads is my next learning project! Well besides all the wonderful knitting ideas that I learn form this fantastically talented group!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> 
> sam


Keeping you in thoughts and prayers my friend, Sam says it best for sure!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here.
> ...


I don't think they are a species of Campanula nor are they the bluebell of the British isles, which is Hyacinthoides non-scripta. I'm very keen to know what these are!! See what you can discover. Common names are used indiscriminately and that doesn't detract form their beauty but it can mess up the taxonomy, which is why I use the Latin as well as the common names as the Latin or botanical name is specific. Intrigued!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


There are over 500 species of the campanula bellflower. So knowing that, there are similar charactaristics that are shared between them, but also some differences. I think they belong to the classification of Campanula rotundifolia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campanula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I've been back working and did a few more. Haven't knit with them but did hold them up against the new yarn and no problems yet. The red one has a heart at the bottom and the top left one changes color as you work with it so it is a mood bead. Was green but think it is now blue.LOL Hmmm perhaps could match any yarn depending on your mood.
> 
> The big white spot isn't anything to do with the stitch markers, just the reflection of the overhead light. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Beautiful Angora, you are soooooo very talented in many areas. Makes me want to drag out my beading and start works again, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, stay safe and locked in for sure!!! I'm sure the fur babies will alert if anyone is nearby!! Keeping you in prayers always!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > may i ask why david is taking hebrew darowil? i think it would be an extremely difficult language to learn.
> ...


I have (had) 2 Uncles that had their Doctorates in Theology, they tried to teach me Latin and Hebrew when I was younger, I have tried to remember some but only a bit of Latin remains in my brain. I have quite a family history of Preachers and such has been very interesting as I live in area where they established churches back in the early years in the southern areas of our country.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/newborn-dead-fish-hat.html
> I will post it on the workshop later as well but here it is for you.
> 
> And what about this one http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish Anothe rone I will add to the workshop
> ...


I had no clue there's a whole "set" of Dead Fish stuff one could make. I will definitely put both the hat and the scarf on my knit wish list.

**
ETA:
Lurker2 - please let us know if they catch that murdering buzzard. I'm long past wondering why people do harmful things & just want to make sure those folks are brought to justice.

I'll try to do a better job of keeping up, although I am glad to note that work is keeping me pretty busy. (I can't stand not having enough to do)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am off for a bit as we desperately need to restock the pantry. Have a friends birthday on Friday, plus Daniel is coming for the weekend (at last report at least) will be a rainy few days so that will mean he will be in the kitchen cooking. Had hoped we could fire up the grill for some steaks but Mother Nature has other plans for these days. My "adopted" son is coming in for a visit on Wednesday, has been going through some rough times and just needs to chill out with those who love him no matter what! 
I'm over halfway done with my first baby blanket for Allie, I made a big mistake and didn't catch it till I had done quite a few rows. C and Mom decided it looked as if it was planned, so will try to copy on the opposite end to make it less noticeable (I hope).
Keeping all in prayers today.. Mountains and Molehills included!! I personally feel that all surgeries are Mountains even if they are considered minor, it's major if they have to do it!!!!!!!!! 
Love you all so very much everyone is unique in their own way and crafts... so much talent in this group and it blossoms more and more every day!! 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers my friends.. 
M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


I feel like the world is going crazy. I hope they catch this person/people soon and make an example of them as I am hoping this is very rare in your country and not like here. Yes, please stay safe. Sadly, my doors and windows are always locked unless I open windows on the 2nd floor, but they are usually locked too. I remember back when nobody locked their doors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I so agree, Gigi about the mountain and molehill. I once referred to minor surgery to my doctor and his reply was there's no such thing as minor surgery when you cut into the human body.
> Brings it into perspecive.
> JuneK


I remember saying to my oncologist after I'd finished the 5-year regimen of cancer drugs for the second BR Ca, that I must not have been very "ill'' because I'd sailed through both diagnoses and treatment schedules. He told me in no uncertain terms that I'd been very dangerously ill and should remember that--not make light of how well I'd coped with the whole thing.

I simply trusted God to walk through it while He held me up.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

And we are so glad you are here with us to tell us about it. Glad all who are sharing their stories are sharing with us. What encouragement for Pup Lover and Designer. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am closing off untill Friday.
I have decided to give myself a knitting day tomorrow (well today) as I spend so much time on KP I don't get much solid knitting done and as the Tea Party is a major culprit I will not come in!
Th only KP related thing I will do is the workshop. It will be really hard not ot come in and see what is happening! and I may regret it Friday when I need to catch up. Interesting to see how much I get knitted and read with no KP.
So see you all Friday (for me). Well it could be Friday for you even as I have a bit on during the day so may not get on till later. But of course if insommia hits I may be on in 24 hours time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Texas City is as bad as my hometown I am sure!! Dow Chemical has 3 plants plus Monsanto and several other smaller plants also. My dad was a chemist at Dow for 34 (I think) years, my brother was a VP of an electrical contractor company for many of the plants also. I was the first female hired as a chemical operator for Dow back in 79, got hurt along with several men when lightening struck our plant, I was lucky really, just had minor caustic burns in my eyes, (no longer have eyelashes) some broken bones and such but was classified unable to do the work required (could no longer climb the towers after they reset my leg). But others in the hit lost arms and legs, 2 lost one of their hands and one man is totally blind and has many surgeries to replace skin damaged from severe caustic burns. I get sick to my stomach when I get near that plant.. or smell the fumes.. I love Galveston and Houston.. but I just cannot live there ever again!
> ...


June, that is awesome!!! I think I know the plant you are referring to, I have heard wonderful things that companies did for their employees after Ike, some horror stories also of course. I was blessed that Dow stepped in for me during the turmoil of DH's death. Horrid to say but so many bodies and no place to store them, the temporary morgue was refrigerated cargo trailers, a sight I pray I never see again, my Dad contacted Dow and they found DH and stored his body till we could make decisions. Daniel and I still talk about the drive down, how the roads were flooded some washed away. Lives changed after that storm, I'm sure that friends I have that always stayed to brave the storms will from now on evacuate when told to.[/quote]
__________________________
That was such a horrid time Marianne and to think your husband was one among the dead. So sad and I know hard to bear. Mother Nature can be strong and violent. I remember one lady on here had her house destroyed on the East coast and had to move. I think they moved to another state.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Hey Marianne, just what I needed. :thumbup: Yes, I don't think the pink sparkly one would work with lace yarn. I wish I was near you so I could get a review on the wrapping. Can't remember how to hold it and then twist it. Harder than I thought. I'll get on You Tube but no time today. That will be fun doing your own beads. Wow, can't wait to see those. You know it is you who made me want to do these stitch markers by seeing your photos.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

That big tree was gorgeous.
good texture for art work, in the bark.
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

marrianne.
your weather is like mine. was 80 F last year, and zero today. Hope it means we do not have drought this summer..
I am in WI, not far from Madison.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

saam... the blue jay IS a beauty, but is it not a lazy guy?
they let others raise the babes , having laid eggs in others nests??
OR...
is my memory failing , here.
bets


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick note here...I sprained my wrist last night...knitting? No! Putting pots and pans away from dinner - grrrrr. Hurts to knit 

Zoe - congratulations on 31 years...you go girl! 
Angora - LOVE the stitch markers...great job 
Pup lover - thinking of you...feel better 
Shirley - best wishes on your surgery!!
Sam - what dates were being discussed for the "Knit-a-pa-looza" this summer? 

Time to fix myself a cuppa and find some ice - ouchy!!

Minnesota Kathy


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry,, sam not saam.
heavy finger tips...
bets


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


Oh my! I hope they have caught the scoundrel by now. How horrible


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> saam... the blue jay IS a beauty, but is it not a lazy guy?
> they let others raise the babes , having laid eggs in others nests??
> OR...
> is my memory failing , here.
> bets


The male blue jay is a lazy fellow. The female blue jay will have two - seven eggs and she is the one who looks after them and cares for the young hatchlings. 
The bird you are thinking of that lays its eggs in other birds' nests is the cow bird. Typically the female will choose a sparrow nest to lay her eggs in as the sparrow young are much smaller and so the sparrow will feed the bigger chick ie. the cow bird. The female cow bird will only usually lay one egg in another nest before moving on to another nest, etc. until she has laid all her eggs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Quick note here...I sprained my wrist last night...knitting? No! Putting pots and pans away from dinner - grrrrr. Hurts to knit
> 
> Zoe - congratulations on 31 years...you go girl!
> Angora - LOVE the stitch markers...great job
> ...


My Mom did this to her wrist when she tackled a snowbank with a shovel a few weeks ago! Not good stuff, she wraps a tensor bandage around the hand and wrist. Hugs and remember to be kind to yourself!!! 
Thank you for the congratulations! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


Oh my, that poor mans family. Please do keep your doors and such locked, I'm so glad you have 2 good sized dogs with you to intimidate.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ohio Kathy, so glad to hear from you again and know you are ok. I think it's bad when I make my very occasional trips, but there you are out there driving away across the country in all weather. Don't know how you do it. You mentioned you son also as though he is also on the road. Are you driving a truck or a car? I'm sure it's fun in good weather but often weather that looks mild while looking out the window at home is horrible to be driving in. Sounds quite interesting and I'm sure fun when the weather is lovely.


I drive a Chevy Express cargo van. Love driving. It is the sitting and waiting for loss that can strive me crazy. Thank goodness for needle arts and the internet. My DS lives in MA but works in CT, about 45 min from his home. I worry more about him driving in the bad weather than me. I can always stop and call the company. Only one scare this winter. post a pic of one of my views out of my "office window". My four brothers are/were truck drivers as was my dad. I came into it a bit late. Thank you for your concern. I am hoping to meet some KPers while out on theroad. Did meet two that live in MA.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Quick note here...I sprained my wrist last night...knitting? No! Putting pots and pans away from dinner - grrrrr. Hurts to knit
> ...


I will try, Zoe...just makes me mad that it was because of something as silly as grabbing a pot with wet hands and have it start to slip to the side and I tried to "muscle it" to its spot...then I felt the pop - ugh :hunf: I knew things were going too smoothly around here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have had a wonderful day with you all, and even made it to knit group. I am started on my fish hat, but basic math seems to have eluded me at knit group, (that or was talking toooo much) and only cast on 60 instead of 90, so had to from my first 2 inches (5cm). I'm back to an inch now though, but, the 60 would have been baby sized if anyone wanted to know that. lol
> ...


Oh, I'll have to get the link to that one, lol, who knows maybe I was subliminally wanting to do a baby one.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the dafs kathy - they are a harbinger of spring - unfortunately none are out around .
> 
> That's why I buy mine at TJ's when I can find one. Nearest to us is Ann Arbor. Wish they would open one in Toledo. They start stocking them in Feb. Under $2 for ten.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any circular you could use? I'm using a size 8 instead of 7 cause my 7 have something on them...also I'm frogging because dummy me FOrgoT that st st in the round you dont purl...duh....oh well it goes quickly.
> ...


Lol!! We were just discussing this at the LYS, the owner said that very same thing, frog and knit and you get to use the same yarn several times, a financially sound idea. lol

Gwennie, you are in good company, I'm getting caught back up on it though. 
The sweater I was working on for Stepmother, I thought I'd made a mistake and frogged a couple inches, hadn't made a mistake so frogged just for the fun of it I guess. lol
Oh well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Knitting Tea Party goers! Earlier today someone posted a link to a facebook video The Difference Between Dogs and Cats. I am unable to copy and paste with this laptop, most of the time.
> I had written it down as:
> http://www.facebook.com/video/embed? video id= 236170989852903
> Is this correct? because the folk I forwarded it to have been unable to access it.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=236170989852903

need all the trailing numbers...see if this works.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Falling waterss,,....
is that one of Frank Lloyd Wrights?
else can't think of why that name is familiar.
bets


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We are back from the driving test and DD passed with flying colors, as I knew she would! We are talking of going out to eat to celebrate.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > some pictures from my walk about last Friday. On our property and the flowers are what I call wild forget-me-knots. When I find them I know spring is here.
> ...


Looks like they are the bluebell type. The stems are very short and the flowers set close to the ground. Thanks for the info...I just named them in honor of my mother ...she loved forget-me-knots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gottastch, OUCH!!! I hope it heals quickly, I think I remember hearing that a sprain is worse than a break in many ways. 
Hugs


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!


How terrible! Hope they catch the guy who did it. Keep safe and the dogs nearby.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


The forget-me-knot is a beautiful flower. I had oodles of them tucked into my wedding bouquet. I made my wedding bouquet of silk roses, silk forget-me-nots, silk fern leaves. The only live things I had in the bouquet were English ivy vines off my Mom's ivy that she had in her wedding bouquet. I took the vines out of the bouquet and planted them. They make wonderful houseplants.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this video was on KP today. Enjoyhttp://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/herbinmd-1714090-al-39-s2012-spine-tingling-photos-so-far1/


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


C. rotundifolia is one of our native Campanulas in British Isles. I'll try to discover its global distribution and we'll work on from there. Interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


The first link that I posted does say that is native to the USA, but I know that in Canada we also have this in some parts of our country. "USDA Native Status: Native (A plant that lives or grows naturally in a particular region without direct or indirect human intervention.) to U.S."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Thanks Marianne- it is reassuring to have young Ringo with his acute hearing-and when he is alerted he sounds quite 'big' not the 'yap' when he is playing 'sillies' with Lock next door.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Ah. Isn't that information on distribution interesting. Plant identification is fun but isn't a challenge at times. Lovely to know that it was named on honour of Mother as she loved forget-me-nots. I'm sure that is how many common names arose. A beautiful plant. We're having a natural history tea party this week, what with Cardinals and the forget-me-not. What a talented assembly we are! Hear from you soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Still the gunman is on the run.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


Not yet, he is still being sought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


The family is reeling at their loss of a 'gentle giant' brother father husband grandfather. A chap who had a reputation of having a cheeky sense of humour!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...


Poledra, the only solution to this is for all of us knitters to come to your place armed with our yarn stashes and needles. Once we arrive you will need to be surrounded by soft yarns that hold you all together -- in some places it is called yarn bombing! lol, feel better. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!!! Sounds good to me. lol
Yes 5 I feel much better. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Woke up this morning and checked the temp. 14°f. Too cold. So I either had to find a place to roost for awhile or run the van. Luckily a Panera Bread was close so went there. Knitted some, had a half sandwich and a bowl of veggie soup and knitted some more. Finally finished the round dishcloth, more doily sized. Need to decide if I'm going to sew it together or leave it as is to put around something. May make another one in Christmas colors for a small tree. I'll post it later. Was going to practice cables but left my cable needle in van. So, next one to finish is the bunny.
Beautiful stitch markers, as always, Angrora.
Darn, thought I would remember others comments I wanted to make but mind is blank. 
Hope surgery went well, Shirley. Know that my thoughts are with you.
Hope everyone is doing well or on the mend.
Off tho get more tea and then to tackle the bunny.
Take care,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had a shocking murder near the Kinleith Forest, if I remember right, down from Tokoroa anyway, A Maori gentleman [grandfather] was at his job as a road side worker, doing the stop/go sign at a narrow bridge in the forest- he indicated to a four wheel drive vehicle to stop for a logging truck- I presume it was fully laden- and I can assure you the payload would have been vast, after the logging truck past the 4 wheel drive took off and someone noticed the gentleman shot dead at the road side. The gun man is still on the loose And I am about to lock my doors and windows!
> ...


There is no news yet that they have any one even suspect!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sometimes even though the authorities know where the person is, they are not allowing any "news" on the suspect because they dont want to tip their hand, so to speak. This is particularily true when dealing with a volitile dangerous armed person. The authorities would not know if the armed person has access to any news media information, so they keep that all out of the news until the situation is resolved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cardinals were mentioned earlier...must share that Alfred Kitty had become quite the hunter. Brought in a female cardinal still alive today...right through the kitty door.
He is horrid (but acting on instinct) dropped it under the dining room table and was watching it when I approached to try and rescue it. He grabbed it again and took off. Finally found him in my bedroom again having dropped it and was watching it. I scooped it up this time and took it outside to a different part of the yard. It appeared stunned/scared but not yet physically hurt so I put it in what hopefully was a safe place. It was a beautiful bird so I hope it survives. Alfred wass quite miffed at me for taking it away. Seems to be chilling out now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cardinals were mentioned earlier...must share that Alfred Kitty had become quite the hunter. Brought in a female cardinal still alive today...right through the kitty door.
> He is horrid (but acting on instinct) dropped it under the dining room table and was watching it when I approached to try and rescue it. He grabbed it again and took off. Finally found him in my bedroom again having dropped it and was watching it. I scooped it up this time and took it outside to a different part of the yard. It appeared stunned/scared but not yet physically hurt so I put it in what hopefully was a safe place. It was a beautiful bird so I hope it survives. Alfred wass quite miffed at me for taking it away. Seems to be chilling out now.


I find that one of the real downsides of cat ownership.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Falling waterss,,....
> is that one of Frank Lloyd Wrights?
> else can't think of why that name is familiar.
> bets


Fallingwater by Frank Lloyd Wright is in Pennsylvania, I think. It is built right over a waterfall. The one Angora posted is in Watkins Glen, NY next to Hector Falls on Seneca Lake. I've seen the turnoff for the house when I've been on wine tours over there, but I've never seen it myself. Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Tea Partiers. I've finally caught up on my reading! I was gone most of yesterday, so I only got to read about 5 pages - lots to catch up on. Yesterday I had an appointment with an eye specialist in Binghamton,NY. We left at 8:15 AM for a 10 o'clock appointment. The normal drive for us is about 45 mins. but it took us an hour and a half - the roads were horrible!!! We went through snow, sleet, freezing rain and most of the roads were covered with several inches of slush. Even rt.81 (an interstate highway) was AWFUL. Saw several cars off the road and I don't think we went over 40 MPH all the way. The good news is that there is no change to the small tear on the back of my eye, so I don't have to go back for 6 mos. I'm very happy because the drops they use to dialate my eye give me a headache - still have it today.

Sam, I don't participate in the KTP as much as I'd like to , but I'd love to come to your get-together in July. DH wants to know if there are any golf courses around! That will keep him occupied while we knitters do our "thing". Either weekend is ok with us. Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


He is such a charmer!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

He is soooo cute!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

June, that is awesome!!! I think I know the plant you are referring to, I have heard wonderful things that companies did for their employees after Ike, some horror stories also of course. I was blessed that Dow stepped in for me during the turmoil of DH's death. Horrid to say but so many bodies and no place to store them, the temporary morgue was refrigerated cargo trailers, a sight I pray I never see again, my Dad contacted Dow and they found DH and stored his body till we could make decisions. Daniel and I still talk about the drive down, how the roads were flooded some washed away. Lives changed after that storm, I'm sure that friends I have that always stayed to brave the storms will from now on evacuate when told to.[/quote]

My daughter was one of the fortunate ones...she was living nearer to Houston and friends invited her and my grandson to stay with them. Their house had almost no damage. Hers had part of the roof torn off and some water damage inside...she had been trying to sell it for about 2 yrs with no takers. Insurance paid for the repairs and with so many homes lost, hers sold within a year. So, sad to say, some good did come from the storm. But places I remembered fondly were completely destroyed like Kemah and the boardwalk...Galveston Island was so devastated, I'm surprised it survived. But those Texans are a hardy lot and they never admit defeat.
What a terrible tragedy for your DH and you having to deal with it. I'm sure a lot of people never thought they'd see another hurricane like the one that destroyed Galveston Island the first of the last century...unfortunately, Ike came close. I'm so glad you weren't still living there and had to go through that storm!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...


Ouch! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Just dreadful. :evil: Stay safe, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That is my aim! Thanks Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true Lurker but I must say we do not have mice. When we first married we had zero cats and we had mice. We now have 5 cats and zero mice.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Cardinals were mentioned earlier...must share that Alfred Kitty had become quite the hunter. Brought in a female cardinal still alive today...right through the kitty door.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures of Luke are precious as usual. Can't get over how much he is growing!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whereas at the moment I have no cat and do have mice!



Gweniepooh said:


> How true Lurker but I must say we do not have mice. When we first married we had zero cats and we had mice. We now have 5 cats and zero mice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm curious myfanwy - how do you get so many ethnic groups - i guess i am comparing the size of nz against the us - it just seems like a lot. weren't the maori the original inhabitants?

are you allowed to own guns at all?

w have been having so many shootings here recently - one plot of a young man planning a massacre was foiled this week - i'm not sure what it says for our society. when did this all start - i don't remember things like this when i was growing up in the 40's/50's.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he plan on being a minister then?

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > may i ask why david is taking hebrew darowil? i think it would be an extremely difficult language to learn.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


He is the dearest little chap and we all love him so much. Both of your 'fellas' look happy and contented. Sorry to hear about your neck. That expression 'a pain in the neck' is well founded. I'm up to the ears in a nice meal that won't be eaten tonight. My pals were to come to my home for a meal after they'd been at a committee meeting but the car had problems on the motorway and is now in a service garage with 'the lads' on their way home by bus. A journey of about 70 miles. Just glad that they are safe.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...
> ...


Ah. It is Poledra's neck - not your neck! Poor dear Poledra. So painful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - just copy and paste the link.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar kate - handsome young lad

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has come to my attention - and i hope i am not stepping out of line shirley - but i understand your surgery is tomorrow. i know that you are treating this lightly but i want you to know i will be thinking of you and sending you mountains of healing energy - do please let us know when you are home - that is if you feel like it. just know that all of here on the knitting tea party value you so much and we wish you gotspeed in this bump in the road.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I must say, five that I am enjoying our 'botanical field trip'. What fun and what a privilege to be in constant contact with a good friend who knits and enjoys a bit of botanical detective work. What would we be like if we could visit each others places!!! So many pleasures for us to share on KTP and we know our Sam takes an interest in us all. Back to the revision for my beekeeping exam next month and a bit of cushion knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, we have a lot of Commonwealth citizens, who have come in- many from all over the globe, refugees, in some cases, Moneyed Immigrants in some cases. Successive Govts. have had a policy of increasing our population. Yes the Maori got here first- long before the European, and had signed a Declaration of Independence with the King of England {William 4?} immediately prior to Victoria. Which in my opinion is more important than the Treaty of Waitangi, which has been breached over 1000 times by the European. The litigation goes on to this day. 
Guns have to be issued under police supervision, never for personal 'protection' that is illegal, but if you are a duck shooter, or hunt pigs, or Deer then you may own a licensed rifle.
There is debate as to whether the police should be armed. The use of Tasers has been sanctioned.
Usually the only time the police are armed is if there is an 'armed offender' incident- when the Special Duty Police will be brought in.



thewren said:


> i'm curious myfanwy - how do you get so many ethnic groups - i guess i am comparing the size of nz against the us - it just seems like a lot. weren't the maori the original inhabitants?
> 
> are you allowed to own guns at all?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Attention all KPTers!!!* I've been in touch with our wonderful host Sam and have offered to assist in planning the July get together at his place in Defiance, Ohio. Sam has generously allowed me to help get some of the details worked out such as WHEN this will happen.

In order to be fair, I am asking that *only folks seriously anticipating this vist respond to this request.* Please send me a PM indicating which weekend dates you would prefer. I know some folks have said it didn't matter but I ask that you PLEASE indicate a preference. I also ask that *I need to receive this PM by the end of the day, Wednesday April 3rd.* This way I can tally up the choices and give this information to Sam and it can be posted in the new KPT postings on April 5th. (Hope that's okay Sam.) For verification purposes I will keep a list saying who has voted for which date.

So...here are the steps(only for those really really planning/hoping to attend)
1. Consider the dates: July 12-15 july or July 19-22 
2. Send a PM to Gweniepooh (Gwen Settle) by April 3rd
indicating your preference (must choose one please)
3. In your PM please put your KP name and if you'd like your given name.

Next...once a date is selected I will then start checking with hotel/motels in the area and see if we can obtain
1. a discount if we all stay at the same place
2. inquire as to the cost (if any) of having a small conference room to knit in . (depending on how many of us there ends up being there)

Sam has stated that he is planning of having a large tent set up that we can sit under at his place to knit. That being the case everyone might want to consider bringing a lawn chair/blanket...you know something to sit upon.

Once we get these details set I'll also check into our visiting the LYS Sam goes to as a group (you never know what gifts/discounts you may get going as a group) I know when I let my LYS know that a group of us that do yarn crawls would be visiting they surprised me with a $20 thank you credit!. Additionally, Sam and I will toss around some ideas about perhaps going somewhere as a group for lunch or dinner.

Okay, I think that is about all for right now. I really hope this all comes together. I will post this message several times in case you miss it and as a reminder to vote for a date.

Oh, one more thing...I know there will be folks that want to come but for various reasons won't be able to attend. Know that I along with others I'm sure will have their laptop with them and will keep you up to date with the event. IF possible I'll also be connected via skype so we can share in real time.

Thank you for taking the time to read and consider this event.
Gweniepooh/Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a problem Sam, possibly the laptop is starting to become elderly- most of the time I am quite unable to copy and paste- a real 'bummer'- it is so useful to be able to do it!!!!!



thewren said:


> myfanwy - just copy and paste the link.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if the woman will post directions for her socks?

sam

i love the scarf



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil can you give the baby size for the hat or rather the link for it? I have a friend with a newborn and would like to make one also. By the way, decided to frog and redo REMEMBERING to knit not k & P for stockingnette. LOL
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


OH he is such a sweet heart.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cardinals were mentioned earlier...must share that Alfred Kitty had become quite the hunter. Brought in a female cardinal still alive today...right through the kitty door.
> He is horrid (but acting on instinct) dropped it under the dining room table and was watching it when I approached to try and rescue it. He grabbed it again and took off. Finally found him in my bedroom again having dropped it and was watching it. I scooped it up this time and took it outside to a different part of the yard. It appeared stunned/scared but not yet physically hurt so I put it in what hopefully was a safe place. It was a beautiful bird so I hope it survives. Alfred wass quite miffed at me for taking it away. Seems to be chilling out now.


He looks quite content after his attempted Bird napping. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ya gotta watch those pots and pans girl - they will get you every time.

so sorry for your discomfort though - especially when youno doubt want to knit. sending healing energy your way.

sam



gottastch said:


> Quick note here...I sprained my wrist last night...knitting? No! Putting pots and pans away from dinner - grrrrr. Hurts to knit
> 
> Zoe - congratulations on 31 years...you go girl!
> Angora - LOVE the stitch markers...great job
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate, Luke is adorable, more handsome with each picture we see. He has a very infectious smile.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > saam... the blue jay IS a beauty, but is it not a lazy guy?
> ...


We have the cuckoo which does the same as the cow bird. they somehow manage to lay eggs similar to those of whatever bird's nest they lay in. The "cuckoo" call is a well known sign of spring as its a migrant, wintering much further south, and in the past people would write in to the London Times newspaper to report hearing the first cuckoo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is one of his - a real beauty.

sam



purplelady said:


> Falling waterss,,....
> is that one of Frank Lloyd Wrights?
> else can't think of why that name is familiar.
> bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stunning pictures - thanks for the link ezenby

sam



Ezenby said:


> this video was on KP today. Enjoyhttp://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/herbinmd-1714090-al-39-s2012-spine-tingling-photos-so-far1/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he look all inocent.

i am surprised at my cats - the bird feeders are really close to my windows and close to the gate where they leave the dog yard - yet they don't stalk the birds - they don't lay in the window watching them - who knows what they are thinking.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Cardinals were mentioned earlier...must share that Alfred Kitty had become quite the hunter. Brought in a female cardinal still alive today...right through the kitty door.
> He is horrid (but acting on instinct) dropped it under the dining room table and was watching it when I approached to try and rescue it. He grabbed it again and took off. Finally found him in my bedroom again having dropped it and was watching it. I scooped it up this time and took it outside to a different part of the yard. It appeared stunned/scared but not yet physically hurt so I put it in what hopefully was a safe place. It was a beautiful bird so I hope it survives. Alfred wass quite miffed at me for taking it away. Seems to be chilling out now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is indeed a golf course near by grandmapaula - so exciting that both of you will come.

hopefully by then the snow will be gone. you certainly have had your fill this year.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Tea Partiers. I've finally caught up on my reading! I was gone most of yesterday, so I only got to read about 5 pages - lots to catch up on. Yesterday I had an appointment with an eye specialist in Binghamton,NY. We left at 8:15 AM for a 10 o'clock appointment. The normal drive for us is about 45 mins. but it took us an hour and a half - the roads were horrible!!! We went through snow, sleet, freezing rain and most of the roads were covered with several inches of slush. Even rt.81 (an interstate highway) was AWFUL. Saw several cars off the road and I don't think we went over 40 MPH all the way. The good news is that there is no change to the small tear on the back of my eye, so I don't have to go back for 6 mos. I'm very happy because the drops they use to dialate my eye give me a headache - still have it today.
> 
> Sam, I don't participate in the KTP as much as I'd like to , but I'd love to come to your get-together in July. DH wants to know if there are any golf courses around! That will keep him occupied while we knitters do our "thing". Either weekend is ok with us. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos kate - thanks for sharing - the two look quite content chilling out on the couch. the boy certainly knows how to smile -

sam



KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i appreciate so much that gwen has offered to do this for me - and am looking forward to as many of you as possible come - visit - eat and KNIT.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Attention all KPTers!!!* I've been in touch with our wonderful host Sam and have offered to assist in planning the July get together at his place in Defiance, Ohio. Sam has generously allowed me to help get some of the details worked out such as WHEN this will happen.
> 
> In order to be fair, I am asking that *only folks seriously anticipating this vist respond to this request.* Please send me a PM indicating which weekend dates you would prefer. I know some folks have said it didn't matter but I ask that you PLEASE indicate a preference. I also ask that *I need to receive this PM by the end of the day, Wednesday April 3rd.* This way I can tally up the choices and give this information to Sam and it can be posted in the new KPT postings on April 5th. (Hope that's okay Sam.) For verification purposes I will keep a list saying who has voted for which date.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a bummer myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a problem Sam, possibly the laptop is starting to become elderly- most of the time I am quite unable to copy and paste- a real 'bummer'- it is so useful to be able to do it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


Dear AZ, sorry to hear of your Dad's diagnosis.
I too for obvious reasons won't be part of the trek to Defiance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your dad azsticks - sending healing energy to him.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Lurker - the dr sounded like he thought that he could get ahead of it... but at Dad's age you just never know what is next. Mom's been gone for 4 years and I really didn't think he would last this long without her- but he's been pretty good with the occasional "oh oh" thrown in. Yes is would be more that just a trek for you to get to Sam's - we'll just have to be content with lots of pictures!!! I just got another email from my sister - now she can be there for next week... but not for the week after that.... this is one of the problems is that she wants to be in charge and do everything and then when she can't, or gets overwhelmed she freaks out and wants me to leap in.... I on the other hand would prefer a plan.....


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, Luke sure is a looker, he looks like he's quite happy sitting with Gpa.  And Gpa looks just happy to be sitting with Luke. 

AZ, hoping everything gets better somehow, hugs and prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sam - we'll take all the help we can get!!!


thewren said:


> so sorry about your dad azsticks - sending healing energy to him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


So sorry to hear about your Dad AZ. {{{{hugs}}}} coming your way. 
I'm too far away to make the summer get-together....unless I win the lottery beforehand. :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sweetie - we'll get through - just like always....it will be nice to have all my friends here to listen when I need to squawk about my dear dear sister..... love her... but boy she can be a pain!!! Ha! She probably says the same thing about me!!! She "unfriended" me after our Mom died so she could complain about me on Facebook!!! Oh well, you just can please everyone all the time.....



Poledra65 said:


> Kate, Luke sure is a looker, he looks like he's quite happy sitting with Gpa.  And Gpa looks just happy to be sitting with Luke.
> 
> AZ, hoping everything gets better somehow, hugs and prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate - and I think you already won the lottery with that Luke Boy!!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Lurker - the dr sounded like he thought that he could get ahead of it... but at Dad's age you just never know what is next. Mom's been gone for 4 years and I really didn't think he would last this long without her- but he's been pretty good with the occasional "oh oh" thrown in. Yes is would be more that just a trek for you to get to Sam's - we'll just have to be content with lots of pictures!!! I just got another email from my sister - now she can be there for next week... but not for the week after that.... this is one of the problems is that she wants to be in charge and do everything and then when she can't, or gets overwhelmed she freaks out and wants me to leap in.... I on the other hand would prefer a plan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm, It would be better to have a plan rather than having to rush out to her whim!

Out of curiosity is she an older sister?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I need to finish my grocery list (which has now changed if I'm going to be here next week) and go do a shop - We managed to skip lunch today - so dinner early - I'm trying a new "unstuffed" pepper recipe and if it is any good I will post it later. luv-AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Kate - and I think you already won the lottery with that Luke Boy!!!! luv-AZ
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Thank you - so very true!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No Lurker, she is the middle sister. I am the oldest, my youngest sister left California 20 years ago and lives in Tennessee. DH and I moved to Missouri 12 years ago and then here to Arizona 10 years ago. She still lives in the town where we grew up in Southern California and is the closest in distance to where our parents retired out by Palm Springs. She has also remained dependent on our parents for financial help throughout her 32 years of marriage - despite the fact that her husband had a decent job and she has been on medical disability that pays quite well. She had the first Big Screen TV I ever saw....


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Lurker - the dr sounded like he thought that he could get ahead of it... but at Dad's age you just never know what is next. Mom's been gone for 4 years and I really didn't think he would last this long without her- but he's been pretty good with the occasional "oh oh" thrown in. Yes is would be more that just a trek for you to get to Sam's - we'll just have to be content with lots of pictures!!! I just got another email from my sister - now she can be there for next week... but not for the week after that.... this is one of the problems is that she wants to be in charge and do everything and then when she can't, or gets overwhelmed she freaks out and wants me to leap in.... I on the other hand would prefer a plan.....
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ so sorry to hear of your dad's diagnosis. I will keep him in prayer that the treatments will quickly cure this illness and that he tolerate the treatments well. You also will be in my prayers as this is just one more bump in the road for you to navigate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like my sister. Love her too but can only be around her in small doses. (DH and DDs feel the same way too)


AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Sweetie - we'll get through - just like always....it will be nice to have all my friends here to listen when I need to squawk about my dear dear sister..... love her... but boy she can be a pain!!! Ha! She probably says the same thing about me!!! She "unfriended" me after our Mom died so she could complain about me on Facebook!!! Oh well, you just can please everyone all the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB I agree...you have won the lottery with Luke. I will say that if by some miracle I were to win a big lottery though I would just fly everyone on KTP in from everywhere and we'd have one heck of a knit-a-palooza for sure! A grand ole' time for sure! Hey...miracles can happen. LOL
We'd of course request that Luke come too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ, I guess that is a sort of advantage to having only brothers! I too am the oldest. Always wanted a sister- but Mum was 36 when I turned up- [her first]- my brothers when she was 38, and that was all the children they were able to have!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ, so sorry about your dad. Prayers for you and your family.

Kate, you have a precious GS. He is beautiful!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Gwenie, you are such a good friend
-


Gweniepooh said:


> AZ so sorry to hear of your dad's diagnosis. I will keep him in prayer that the treatments will quickly cure this illness and that he tolerate the treatments well. You also will be in my prayers as this is just one more bump in the road for you to navigate.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like my sister. Love her too but can only be around her in small doses. (DH and DDs feel the same way too)
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

AZ, sorry to hear about your Dad. Prayers and blessings going out to you and your family.

Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is the luck of the draw... my youngest sister and I are 10 years apart - and are so much alike it is funny.....


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ, I guess that is a sort of advantage to having only brothers! I too am the oldest. Always wanted a sister- but Mum was 36 when I turned up- [her first]- my brothers when she was 38, and that was all the children they were able to have!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers Pammie - luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> AZ, so sorry about your dad. Prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Kate, you have a precious GS. He is beautiful!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

AZ so sorry about your Dad. I hope things go well for him. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers. 
Shirley (designer)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


So good to see you Shirley. I am glad all went. A nice cup of tea or three, and then rest dear lady. The tension of the day must have you exhausted.

Hugs,
Gigi


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad that everything has gone so well so far, Shirley. Still praying for rapid and complete recovery-- black eyes and all!! 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


that is GOOD NEWS!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so happy to hear your news.

AZ so sorry to hear of your Dad's dx. 
Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ so sorry about your dad. Hugs and prayers sent your way. Remember we are always here for you. Hope that you can get sister to agree on a plan, rather than winging it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Yaaaaa, another answered prayer. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ, want you to know that we/I am praying for you and your family, with a special prayer for your father.just know that when you feel that you are backed up against a wall, that your KTP family is praying for you lean on that. 
Sending blessings, and asking peace for you in all you do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, sounds a bit like my Sister in Law, gotta love her anyway, but it can be painful.



AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Sweetie - we'll get through - just like always....it will be nice to have all my friends here to listen when I need to squawk about my dear dear sister..... love her... but boy she can be a pain!!! Ha! She probably says the same thing about me!!! She "unfriended" me after our Mom died so she could complain about me on Facebook!!! Oh well, you just can please everyone all the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Wonderful!! The getting all the bad cells, not the looking like a baseball victim, but if that's the worst side effect, that's wonderful.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Hpe your Dad does well, AZZZ>.

I am his age and know the added ails are hard to deal w/, He is 'lucky' to have involved daughters,
I have sons.
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad for you Designer,,, Hope it heals well and fast.
God's best...
bets


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news Designer!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I just got home. Left at 10:30 am and just walked int he door. All nice things, but what a busy day. Why does it all happen on one day is my only question. I would like it spread out so I can relish the moments more, but I will just savor them anyway, even if it was all piled into today.

AZ, so sorry to hear about your dad. You must be trying to take it in and digest the news. Thinking of you dear and will be praying for your dad and you too as I know this isn't easy.

Kate, I can't get over how much Luke looks like your DH. I wonder if their baby pictures are similar? Just adorable and love seeing them together. 

Poledra, oh that neck sounds sore. Sorry to hear that. Hope it doesn't take forever to get out of pain.

Gwenie, will check the calendar and PM you.  
In relation to your cat story, years and years ago my cat tried to catch a chipmunk and I rescued it and let it go just like you. Well, the next day he so proudly brought home a headless chipmunk. I opened the door and I think the scream could be heard throughout the whole neighborhood and that was in the country. I know he was so proud but for me it was a nightmare. I am so allergic to cats and he had no home as had been abandonded so we took him in, fir barn to outer doorway, then inside. First I said he could only live in the barn, but you know how that goes. He was so thankful for a home that he came like a dog when I called him. Maybe some of you remember me saying we had to have him shaved as his fur was totally matted with burrs, etc., from living wild. If you've ever seen a shaved cat you know a cat who will hide till his fur grows back. He has been dead a good 40 years, but at least we gave him a good home, but I'll never forget how proud he was of his catch and how horrified I was. He's probably in cat heaven still trying to figure out why I wasn't a proud Mama.

Gottasch, you sure were unlucky with those pans. Were they extra heavy ones. I love those heavy ones for cooking, but don't think I could lift them with food in them. Hope you heal soon but I know it takes patience with sprains.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


I heard my first cuckoo in the foothills of the French/Swiss Alps. For me it was like a dream come true to be where I was and at the same time hear a real cuckoo bird. Still remember that moment and the picnic at this sculptor/musician's home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


So glad to hear from you Shirley and to know you are ok and that all the bad cells are gone. Sorry about the swollen black and blue face. I know it will probably be worse tomorrow, so take it easy. Thank you so much for letting us know. :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
saw a different flower this morning. They are so small and close to the ground.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


he makes the day bright and :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he look all inocent.
> 
> i am surprised at my cats - the bird feeders are really close to my windows and close to the gate where they leave the dog yard - yet they don't stalk the birds - they don't lay in the window watching them - who knows what they are thinking.
> 
> ...


Do you remember the person that posted pictures of the mother bird with her babies in the nest on house window sill? She even made a little curtin as a sun shade?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


My heart hurts for you and the family. Will add him to my list of those that need tender care and prayers.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I need to finish my grocery list (which has now changed if I'm going to be here next week) and go do a shop - We managed to skip lunch today - so dinner early - I'm trying a new "unstuffed" pepper recipe and if it is any good I will post it later. luv-AZ


how far away is he? Guess this is why you moved back west right? There is always one sibling that wants to direct and leaves shambles behind. You will do a good job ....go ahead and make your plan. Had to do this with family and friends ...they finally got the use to me making plans. Lucky me ...I have a step daughter that is a terrific planner as is her daughter. My side of the family not so great.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KateB I agree...you have won the lottery with Luke. I will say that if by some miracle I were to win a big lottery though I would just fly everyone on KTP in from everywhere and we'd have one heck of a knit-a-palooza for sure! A grand ole' time for sure! Hey...miracles can happen. LOL
> We'd of course request that Luke come too!


 :-D :-D :-D knit-a-palooza :thumbup: Yipppppeeee


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Good News :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news shirley - you soon will be back in the pink - get lots of rest.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging its way to you marge - hopefully the coming warm weather will help.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


Great shots Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley I am so happy that everything went well. I know you are relieved it is over and now for the healing. Hey, if anyone asks you why you are bruised just tell them you had to fight off a band of wild knitters after your stash!
Smiles, hugs, and well wishes rushing your way dear lady.

Marge this has been a rough time for you also. From the sound of your most recent post it sounds like you might be headed into healing. Hope so. You are always in my prayers Marge.

Most of you have see pictures of Alfred Kitty. Here's one of Josie Kitty. He rarely will come sit on my lap, almost never comes when called and truly thinks we are his servants. thinks nothing of batting at you when you walk by him. For some strange reason this evening he decided to hop up on my lap while I was knitting (of course) and just settled right in for awile. Perhaps he thinks the dead fish hat is for him...cats do enjoy eating fish you know. Must keep an eye on him ...LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone remember the date Lurker's workshop for the traveling vines scarf is scheduled to start? For some reason I thought it was this week but see nothing under workshops. Didn't want to bother Shirley having just had surgery.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> stunning pictures - thanks for the link ezenby
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wow those were so awesome. I loved the one of Bora Bora from space. I loved my stay on Bora Bora and would love to spend the rest of my days there.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KateB I agree...you have won the lottery with Luke. I will say that if by some miracle I were to win a big lottery though I would just fly everyone on KTP in from everywhere and we'd have one heck of a knit-a-palooza for sure! A grand ole' time for sure! Hey...miracles can happen. LOL
> We'd of course request that Luke come too!


We would have one heck of a knit-a-palooza. We do know how to dream and have fun don't we! I think we need that kind of miracle.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


So glad everything went well Shirley.

Sandi so sorry to hear about your dad. Am sending prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone remember the date Lurker's workshop for the traveling vines scarf is scheduled to start? For some reason I thought it was this week but see nothing under workshops. Didn't want to bother Shirley having just had surgery.


the 27th, Gwen, your time- so my 28th I presume!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

devilish - not with those innocent looking eyes that say "who me?",

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Most of you have see pictures of Alfred Kitty. Here's one of Josie Kitty. He rarely will come sit on my lap, almost never comes when called and truly thinks we are his servants. thinks nothing of batting at you when you walk by him. For some strange reason this evening he decided to hop up on my lap while I was knitting (of course) and just settled right in for awile. Perhaps he thinks the dead fish hat is for him...cats do enjoy eating fish you know. Must keep an eye on him ...LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to napoleon tomorrow for breakfast - will need to shower and get there by ten-thirty. maybe i should go to bed.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> going to napoleon tomorrow for breakfast - will need to shower and get there by ten-thirty. maybe i should go to bed.
> 
> sam


Goodnight Sam I think I will go to bed early as well. Have a good breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Sweetie - we'll get through - just like always....it will be nice to have all my friends here to listen when I need to squawk about my dear dear sister..... love her... but boy she can be a pain!!! Ha! She probably says the same thing about me!!! She "unfriended" me after our Mom died so she could complain about me on Facebook!!! Oh well, you just can please everyone all the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to say that you and your sister will be in my thoughts and prayers in the coming weeks. Such a difficult time for your father. Sending you a big hug. Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Oh wonderful news. You are a star! So pleased that this has been the outcome.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Any photographs? Your area must be botanically rich. Isn't spring just wonderful. We're behind by about 10 days as we've had a prolonged spell of cold wweather with some nasty wind and rain forecast for later today and into tomorrow. I won't be admiring any plant life because of that!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


I'm continuing to pray for you Marge.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I haven't been on this week and we are on page 84!
I'm going to page 1 and start reading. I hope all you wonderful friends are well and happy. Now to catch up ...........
((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))) to everyone!

XO
Pontuf/Charlotte


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


So glad that is over and everything went good for you. The black eye not fun but will fade out quickly, I'm sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Theyare lovely whatever.. They look like bluebell type to me i think. We have forget me nots that are a bit more like the other picture.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure do wish our warm days would start. Predicting snow again for Sunday into Monday and at least two more weeks of cold weather. Our poor little Martin that showed up early is having a hard time this year with the freezing nights and lack of bugs to eat. I guess he is finding something for he is still hanging in there. At least one set of gourds are up so he can get in for protection. I hope the others will wait a while to come.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


Great photos. Hes a lovely baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ i am sorry about your dads diagnosis. I hope he comes through the treatment well.

Designer.. I am glad that your surgery went well. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Thanks for sharing your good news - now you can be gentle on yourself whilst recovering from the worry and surgery. I'm sure all of us are relieved too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its been a crazy weather day today. I think we got to about 24c but WINDY. Shocking winds and a fire not all that far away, however that is now contained but we had smoke around all afternoon. Other than that the day was pretty good.. dance class this morning, then to mums. She is doing so good, i am lucky. I had an appointment for accupuncture at 4.30 but when i got there they asked if i could come back tomorrow aft as someone was there and not well at all. So back for a try tomorrow for me. He is also a GP so maybe there were other issues. I think this weekend i better stay home as much as possible to catch up on housework.And the weather forecast is 35c next Tuesday. Our Autumn must be where your Spring is...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning from a rainy Guernsey. Sorry to hear about family problems AZ. Lovely huggable baby KateB, be gentle on yourself Marlark Marge, wonderful worldwide botanising ptofValerie et al. (Come to Alderney sometime for some rare/ endangered UK species - look up Brian Bonnard's site - http://flora.org.gg - as he is the BSBI recorder there) Hope you have had a good night's sleep, Sam and enjoy your breakfast out. Apologies to everyone I've missed, I do try to keep up but DH has the laptop with him so I have to try to get the ancient 'big' computer to work now.....
My two cats are scrapping and dashing about like kittens which they certainly are NOT at about 12yrs. I think its the bad weather which makes them skittish. I finished and sewed up the green sweater I was making for DD who should get home this weekend. I think it looks OK but she hasn't seen it or tried it on yet, so will await the verdict. I cant take photos at present but will try to post one next week. Must "get a move on" now as lots of tasks to do, so see you all later


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Shirley, glad to hear they got it all. Bruises will fade soon enough. Rest and heal.
KateB, as usual, he is so photogenic. Gpa looks like he enjoys his couch partner.
AZ, healing wishes to your family. My family has been so blest with fairly good health, but my mom is in her 80's, so who knows. My dad died 11 yrs ago this May, in a car accident that broke my sister's right leg (compound fracture) and left hip and mom's femurs and shattered her left wrist. Head on collision in Tucson, other guy's fault. He was driving an suv and my sister a Dodge Neon. The rest of my siblings live back east so it fell to me to contact everyone about it. I'm a middle child, too but want things planned out. Was a rough year for my sister and mom and the family in AZ but we all made it through. Keep us posted on your dad's treatments and recovery.
Hope the two with the sore neck and wrist feel better soon. 
Back in the Birmingham, AL area today. Waiting for someone to come in to unload. Production crew is here but I don't know about receiving. Have to go check in a few so I can get some sleep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


So sorry, AZ. I'll be keeping you all in my prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


That is such good news. So glad your worrying about your eyes was just that...a good worry. And nothing happened!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


Praying that your feeling better continues! Keeping you in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! Another Gwennie!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice dish cloth. I've been meaning to do some that are similar to that but have way too many wips as it is. Maybe this summer I'll get to it. I am so sorry about your dad; even though it was 11 years ago it is still sad. Like you I like things organized, and I'm the youngest however there are quite a number of years between me and sister and brother.



kehinkle said:


> Shirley, glad to hear they got it all. Bruises will fade soon enough. Rest and heal.
> KateB, as usual, he is so photogenic. Gpa looks like he enjoys his couch partner.
> AZ, healing wishes to your family. My family has been so blest with fairly good health, but my mom is in her 80's, so who knows. My dad died 11 yrs ago this May, in a car accident that broke my sister's right leg (compound fracture) and left hip and mom's femurs and shattered her left wrist. Head on collision in Tucson, other guy's fault. He was driving an suv and my sister a Dodge Neon. The rest of my siblings live back east so it fell to me to contact everyone about it. I'm a middle child, too but want things planned out. Was a rough year for my sister and mom and the family in AZ but we all made it through. Keep us posted on your dad's treatments and recovery.
> Hope the two with the sore neck and wrist feel better soon.
> Back in the Birmingham, AL area today. Waiting for someone to come in to unload. Production crew is here but I don't know about receiving. Have to go check in a few so I can get some sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


Great to hear from you Marge. Hopefully there's light at the end of the tunnel. You seem to have a great spirit and that and your faith will see you through I'm sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Delighted it's all over and you're feeling okay, even if you look like a baseball accident! Take it easy over the next few days, any surgery is a shock to the system.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley I am so happy that everything went well. I know you are relieved it is over and now for the healing. Hey, if anyone asks you why you are bruised just tell them you had to fight off a band of wild knitters after your stash!
> Smiles, hugs, and well wishes rushing your way dear lady.
> 
> Marge this has been a rough time for you also. From the sound of your most recent post it sounds like you might be headed into healing. Hope so. You are always in my prayers Marge.
> ...


That's not a devilish glare.....he's lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Charlotte and Pontuf! I've been wondering if you were still 'under the weather', hope you are in good health, and I guess we better add some hugs, all round too!



Pontuf said:


> Oh my goodness, I haven't been on this week and we are on page 84!
> I'm going to page 1 and start reading. I hope all you wonderful friends are well and happy. Now to catch up ...........
> ((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))) to everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Shirly so glad it all went well, hope the blackeyes fade soon x
AZ so sorry about your dad x
Gooasch hope your wrist is better x
Marge hope you continue to get better x
Gwen he is so beautiful, and those eyes say cmon gimme a cuddle lol
Julie hows the yucca doing are you not going to post any more pictures? x
My thoughts and prayers are with you all. Take care and stay safe lyn x



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry Lyn- I'll try to remember tomorrow - have been a bit bogged down in other issues!



melyn said:


> Shirly so glad it all went well, hope the blackeyes fade soon x
> AZ so sorry about your dad x
> Gooasch hope your wrist is better x
> Marge hope you continue to get better x
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Kathy, so glad to hear from you again and know you are ok. I think it's bad when I make my very occasional trips, but there you are out there driving away across the country in all weather. Don't know how you do it. You mentioned you son also as though he is also on the road. Are you driving a truck or a car? I'm sure it's fun in good weather but often weather that looks mild while looking out the window at home is horrible to be driving in. Sounds quite interesting and I'm sure fun when the weather is lovely.
> ...


Kathy I envy you in your drives... may sound strange but I feel so at home driving across this country.. have driven from San Francisco to Norfolk, VA.. .from Ohio to Tx several times.. NYC to Houston a few times also.. I had envisioned my retirement in a small motor home just traveling this country, life changed that vision but I do love hearing of your travels.. thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


That beautiful smile has made my morning!! He is growing so quickly!! Give him gentle hugs and soft kisses from me please!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> June, that is awesome!!! I think I know the plant you are referring to, I have heard wonderful things that companies did for their employees after Ike, some horror stories also of course. I was blessed that Dow stepped in for me during the turmoil of DH's death. Horrid to say but so many bodies and no place to store them, the temporary morgue was refrigerated cargo trailers, a sight I pray I never see again, my Dad contacted Dow and they found DH and stored his body till we could make decisions. Daniel and I still talk about the drive down, how the roads were flooded some washed away. Lives changed after that storm, I'm sure that friends I have that always stayed to brave the storms will from now on evacuate when told to.


My daughter was one of the fortunate ones...she was living nearer to Houston and friends invited her and my grandson to stay with them. Their house had almost no damage. Hers had part of the roof torn off and some water damage inside...she had been trying to sell it for about 2 yrs with no takers. Insurance paid for the repairs and with so many homes lost, hers sold within a year. So, sad to say, some good did come from the storm. But places I remembered fondly were completely destroyed like Kemah and the boardwalk...Galveston Island was so devastated, I'm surprised it survived. But those Texans are a hardy lot and they never admit defeat.
What a terrible tragedy for your DH and you having to deal with it. I'm sure a lot of people never thought they'd see another hurricane like the one that destroyed Galveston Island the first of the last century...unfortunately, Ike came close. I'm so glad you weren't still living there and had to go through that storm!
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

I may make a last trip back next summer, have too many things on this years calendar, but I would love to see Galveston again, I know they have rebuilt and it is even more beautiful, Kemah I know is thriving as my nephew and his friends are constantly there for different occasions. It's Boliviar Peninsula that breaks my heart, I lost two couples that lived there, they just waited to long to leave, no sign of their homes left save the pilings swept clean away. A friend took me out on his boat and we cast wreaths in remembrance of them. One couple was found when their van uncovered with the tides.. they were inside... sorry.. I should not talk about this.. 
Loves and hugs.. be back later..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all! I'm under a blanket with the tablet..it's barely 20 degrees Fahrenheit so will stay inside and do laundry. Not like drying outside, but do like folding myself in warm towels from the dryer. Have a good breakfast, Sam. Prayers of strength for AZsticks and Marge. Prayers of thanks for good news for Shirley. No flowers peeking out here! And, Luke is still a doll, but losing some babyish look to boy look...they don't stay babies long enough.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Attention all KPTers!!!* I've been in touch with our wonderful host Sam and have offered to assist in planning the July get together at his place in Defiance, Ohio. Sam has generously allowed me to help get some of the details worked out such as WHEN this will happen.
> 
> In order to be fair, I am asking that *only folks seriously anticipating this vist respond to this request.* Please send me a PM indicating which weekend dates you would prefer. I know some folks have said it didn't matter but I ask that you PLEASE indicate a preference. I also ask that *I need to receive this PM by the end of the day, Wednesday April 3rd.* This way I can tally up the choices and give this information to Sam and it can be posted in the new KPT postings on April 5th. (Hope that's okay Sam.) For verification purposes I will keep a list saying who has voted for which date.
> 
> ...


WTG Gwen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy does he have you fooled! LOL He is a beauty but such a tempermental scoundrel. Love him though. FWill post pics of other cat furbabies when I get them taken. 


KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley I am so happy that everything went well. I know you are relieved it is over and now for the healing. Hey, if anyone asks you why you are bruised just tell them you had to fight off a band of wild knitters after your stash!
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches, I am praying for you. Anniversaries can be so difficult to get through. I lost Mom last August and I am absolutely dreading Mother's Day this year. I feel your pain. Know that you aren't alone. All of us here are with you in spirit and holding you close in prayer. Hugs.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


Gentle hugs for you, warm thoughts, heartfelt prayers being sent. God blesses us humans with feelings -- allow yours to happen, it is only right and natural. We are all here for you. May you be blessed today. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! We were just discussing this at the LYS, the owner said that very same thing, frog and knit and you get to use the same yarn several times, a financially sound idea. lol
> 
> Gwennie, you are in good company, I'm getting caught back up on it though.
> The sweater I was working on for Stepmother, I thought I'd made a mistake and frogged a couple inches, hadn't made a mistake so frogged just for the fun of it I guess. lol
> Oh well.


Not finanically sound for the LYS owner though.

Isn't it even more annoying when you frog only to discover that you hadn't even wrong? I guess we've all done that and so can sympathise with you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Patches, I am praying for you. Anniversaries can be so difficult to get through. I lost Mom last August and I am absolutely dreading Mother's Day this year. I feel your pain. Know that you aren't alone. All of us here are with you in spirit and holding you close in prayer. Hugs.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


Oh Kate, I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's lung issues, my Dad had Asbestosis and COPD along with Emphysema and Mesothelioma. Please take care of yourself hope that you and your family can share in his care. Will keep you and yours in prayers here for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. 
Just thought I'd check in before heading out the door to FT. Collins with DStepmother, DH is off to South Dakota so should be home later this evening. Will get caught up, I hope tonight. hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches you were so blessed as was your sister to have been able to care for her and be with her as she passed over. I was in that position with my mom and feel so blessed. That been said it also is painful and we all must grieve for our loss but know that she is not lost. Your sister is alive in your heart today and always. If you ever need a listening heart and ear please don't hesitate to PM me. Your faith sounds strong and you will feel joy again.
{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> It is the luck of the draw... my youngest sister and I are 10 years apart - and are so much alike it is funny.....
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I only had one brother who was 2 yrs and 9 days older than me. We were never really close though, learned in later years that I was too much like my Dad and he was extremely like my Mom and her family, LOL. We loved each other and I cared for him during his cancer treatments and we did become a bit closer, we both knew we loved each other and that gives me peace of mind now that he is gone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news, black eyes heal quickly.. .praying for a quick recovery for sure!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had my boy here today whilst his mum went to the gym. He was as good as gold.


As gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp. 
dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am. 
i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he plan on being a minister then?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


He's not really sure what he wants to do when he leaves his current job- for which the degree would be useful, so at least he gets some paid study time. But he hopes to use it somehow.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


Gentle warm hugs for you my friend, always in my prayers


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> blue jays have always been a favorite of mine - i used to have a reading book called "sammy bluejay" - one of my favorites.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That sounds like it might have been a Thornton Burgess book.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy to dd - i didn't think adults could catch whooping cough.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, now they are giving them vaccines. But apparently not when you are over 65, though I don't understand that with so many grandparents having to take care of grandchildren.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches you were so blessed as was your sister to have been able to care for her and be with her as she passed over. I was in that position with my mom and feel so blessed. That been said it also is painful and we all must grieve for our loss but know that she is not lost. Your sister is alive in your heart today and always. If you ever need a listening heart and ear please don't hesitate to PM me. Your faith sounds strong and you will feel joy again.
> {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for understanding


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


Marge, so sorry to hear all you have had to suffer through. I know this has been a continual and progressive journey. I do pray you will get on the road to recovery.
Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{HUGS}}} for you Southern Gal. What a strong woman you are; your family is blessed as are you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kate what a great picture that is - Luke looks as intent as Gpa does!!! Love the bird and flower pictures - I am so ready for spring. My lawn is greening up and the trees are budding out so it won't be long. I hope everyone with aches pains and issues are soon feeling better. The summer get together sounds so fun - just not going to happen for this girl I'm afraid. My Dad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer - it is Squamous - slow growing and small. They would like to do surgery, but at his age (81) and with his breathing so compromised with COPD that just isn't possible. So the dr is recommending radiation and maybe chemo. My sister is there this week and she is trying to get another pet scan done before Friday and he has a follow up with the oncologist on Tues. I will go out on Monday, take him to the dr and grocery shopping on Tues and home on Wed. He doesn't drive to town any more- so one of us will need to be there pretty often. I need to go check the fridge and freezer - and make a trip to the market. Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


sorry about your father- the treatment is not a good thing for an 81 year old to be facing. And so many decisons to be made at this time.

And as I have even further to travel than Lurker I somehow think I won't be going either! Much as I would love to.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Patches-I am closing in on one of those significant days as well so I understand your pain. It is lonely but knowing that you have so many friends here will bring you some comfort.

Marge-praying that there are better days ahead for you.

SG-glad that you Dad is doing better. It is not easy being a POA. I hope everyone here has a POA for healthcare or whatever it is called in your state. It makes your end of life decisions known and makes life so much easier for your POA at what will be a very stressful time.

AZ-sorry to hear about your dad. Hope you and your sister can work things out.

Shirley-great news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


If a black eye is the worst you have than that is good.
Glad things seem to have gone well and you are back and feeling OK at least for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > stunning pictures - thanks for the link ezenby
> ...


Ezenby, those are just gorgeous. Missed the original post so thanks for the link being included in the response.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Friend, thanks I love that word " Friend"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, your cats are both beautiful, but what a little devil this one is. A cute little devil.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{HUGS}}} for you Southern Gal. What a strong woman you are; your family is blessed as are you. You are in my prayers.


Ditto


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have had a busy week and have gotten way behind again. I miss keeping track of all the posts it's so much like having a real conversation face to face. 
We've always have pretty much stayed away from alcohol to give our kids an example but the power of friends seems so strong. We've had our share of nail biting with the alcohol and drugs. Most of them have straightend up pretty well but one remains


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I have caught up with 30 pages and promised myself that when I got to 60 I would rest. It has been an absolutely devasting 2 mo for me. First Crohn's depleted my mineral and fluid stores then muscles spasms put me in bed. I have barely been out of bed since the 17 of Feb. and am now just improving, but continue to have pain in my feet and tendons of my lower legs. My caseworker was here today and has promised to go to the pain consultant with me. I am not certain that I welcome the means that they employ as I did not do well with the antidepressant type of meds. This has been the longest and most debilitating one that I have yet experienced and there were times I felt it never would resolve, but the Lord being with me I seem to be coming out on the other side now and hope to go to sr. ctr tomorrow.
> Thanks for all of the wellwishes and support from my friends here-it is onward and forward to building my strength back up to do tai chi once again. Marlark Marge.


Hope you really are coming put the other side at last- just don't overdo it please, But I'm sure you are desperate to get out of hte hosue for awhile


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its been a crazy weather day today. I think we got to about 24c but WINDY. Shocking winds and a fire not all that far away, however that is now contained but we had smoke around all afternoon. Other than that the day was pretty good.. dance class this morning, then to mums. She is doing so good, i am lucky. I had an appointment for accupuncture at 4.30 but when i got there they asked if i could come back tomorrow aft as someone was there and not well at all. So back for a try tomorrow for me. He is also a GP so maybe there were other issues. I think this weekend i better stay home as much as possible to catch up on housework.And the weather forecast is 35c next Tuesday. Our Autumn must be where your Spring is...


So glad the fire is controlled but I'm sure the smoke was no fun to be breathing in. :thumbup: :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Patches-I am closing in on one of those significant days as well so I understand your pain. It is lonely but knowing that you have so many friends here will bring you some comfort.
> 
> Marge-praying that there are better days ahead for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, you made a beautiful stitch marker!
> ...


I agree with all that has been said with the exception that those in the cancer treatment areas are assaulted with trajedy and loss every day and keeping a continuous upbeat attitude can be very difficult. It may be that this person had some personal loss or trajedy and was simply hanging herself as this is common to the staff of these areas. Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, glad to hear they got it all. Bruises will fade soon enough. Rest and heal.
> KateB, as usual, he is so photogenic. Gpa looks like he enjoys his couch partner.
> AZ, healing wishes to your family. My family has been so blest with fairly good health, but my mom is in her 80's, so who knows. My dad died 11 yrs ago this May, in a car accident that broke my sister's right leg (compound fracture) and left hip and mom's femurs and shattered her left wrist. Head on collision in Tucson, other guy's fault. He was driving an suv and my sister a Dodge Neon. The rest of my siblings live back east so it fell to me to contact everyone about it. I'm a middle child, too but want things planned out. Was a rough year for my sister and mom and the family in AZ but we all made it through. Keep us posted on your dad's treatments and recovery.
> Hope the two with the sore neck and wrist feel better soon.
> Back in the Birmingham, AL area today. Waiting for someone to come in to unload. Production crew is here but I don't know about receiving. Have to go check in a few so I can get some sleep.


Kehinkle, it hurts to think of that day in your life and the pain you must have felt. How blessed we are to have you on here with us. Love the cloth you knit. Soooo pretty!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...


Lol Poledra, looks like you and I need to invest in an ice factory...oh wait, we can go outside and use snow - ugh! 6th straight day below freezing today here...seriously?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


Hard as it is try to remember the good things about your sister rather than how you miss her.
25th was my FILs birthday and the 26th his first anniversary- we don't think my MIL relaises the dates so she probably doesn't need a vist fromus (she is nearly a 2 hour drive away so its not like we can just drop in to see how is without needing to say why we are there. After all if she has forgotten there is nothing to be gained by reminding her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


Some tough decisions to be made- and very hard if you can't really know wha tyour sister wants.
It would be much easier if they were both in the same place. We ahd two sisters in homes at one stage and they were about an hour apart. Fortunatelly as a large family we had plenty of us to visit, so some of us mainly visited one and the others the other sister with us managing to see the others sometimes. At first we were able to bring them out but once they couldn't be taken out it made times like Mothers Day and Christmas very hard- we tried to alternate family dos between one home or the other.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Gwenie, you are such a good friend
> -
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, AZ...easy treatments, quick cure and that he feels good through it all...stay strong!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that it seems they got all the bad cells - I look like someone hit me in the face with a baseball bat but am feeling pretty good. Should have a black eye for a few days but it went quite well. Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.
> Shirley (designer)


Hooray, Shirley!!!!! Great news!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I've managed to read all todays posts. I managed a fair bit of knitting on my knitting day- but just bits of a number of projects so I don't feel I actually finsihed anything (actually I did fisnih a pair of very basic ordianry socks come to think of it).
And now as it is yet again late I must off to bed go. 1.30 am here.
So see you all later. Will be out for a bit of tomorrow (well today). I am spening the day with a lady from SIngapore, doing some driving around before she goes back home on Saturday.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


BIG {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}} to you Patches. We are all in "that place" at one time or another. Please share with us anytime...we are with you!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


Take care, Southern Gal. I'm sure once you have all the information you need, you will be able to sit down and put a plan together. I am like you, a realist. You do need to get something down on paper, for your protection, as well as for the well-being of your sister - so the hospital knows what to do and what not to do. Hopefully someone on staff there can help you with that and then you can just be there for your sister.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, glad to hear they got it all. Bruises will fade soon enough. Rest and heal.
> KateB, as usual, he is so photogenic. Gpa looks like he enjoys his couch partner.
> AZ, healing wishes to your family. My family has been so blest with fairly good health, but my mom is in her 80's, so who knows. My dad died 11 yrs ago this May, in a car accident that broke my sister's right leg (compound fracture) and left hip and mom's femurs and shattered her left wrist. Head on collision in Tucson, other guy's fault. He was driving an suv and my sister a Dodge Neon. The rest of my siblings live back east so it fell to me to contact everyone about it. I'm a middle child, too but want things planned out. Was a rough year for my sister and mom and the family in AZ but we all made it through. Keep us posted on your dad's treatments and recovery.
> Hope the two with the sore neck and wrist feel better soon.
> Back in the Birmingham, AL area today. Waiting for someone to come in to unload. Production crew is here but I don't know about receiving. Have to go check in a few so I can get some sleep.


Ohio Kathy, LOVE the dishcloth...fun pattern to do and looks way more interesting than a square one, although I like them too  Great job!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...
> ...


Hope you two are soon better from your injuries.

I'm with you, ready for spring but still cold and about 2 in. of snow. Brrrrrr, just turned up the heat. I'm sure you are colder than us though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > healing energy to dd - i didn't think adults could catch whooping cough.
> ...


Is it that Medicare doesn't pay for it? My doctors recommend that plus boosters for tetanus, etc., and now shingles too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Patches39, a sad anniversary indeed and yes, we are here for you and wrap our arms around you along with praying for you. The gift you gave your sister was one of such love and caring, yet at the same time it left a huge hole in your life. May you fill it with memories of better times that you shared together. Big Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang it is even cold here in the south today. Just about noon and only 37 F. Yes, I know many of you are MUCH colder but here 37 is c-c-c-oooooold! Brrrrr! BUT the sun is shining and my iris and daffodil are blooming. Got the tomatoe plants DH planted covered in hay straw to stay protected. All is goooooooood.

Headed out to lunch with DD and her male friend (not boyfriend) then to run a few errands. Check back laa-tah!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, so hard with memories like that. Feel free to mention as much as you want and know we are here for you, but yes, sometimes it is too painful to remember. Ok to let it out little bits at a time. Sometimes that is the only way to get it out. Loads of love and Big Hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Thank you so much, it's nice to know that I am not alone. I will make it, just thank you for friendship.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Patches, I am praying for you. Anniversaries can be so difficult to get through. I lost Mom last August and I am absolutely dreading Mother's Day this year. I feel your pain. Know that you aren't alone. All of us here are with you in spirit and holding you close in prayer. Hugs.
> 
> Gigi


Through our mutual pain we understand and support one another. The first holidays and special days like Mother's Day/Father's Day are difficult ones for sure. Not easy to face. I hope you will be ok dear. Let us know how you are and we are here for you. Big hugs and prayers for you too Gigi.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Beautifully said.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!! We were just discussing this at the LYS, the owner said that very same thing, frog and knit and you get to use the same yarn several times, a financially sound idea. lol
> ...


Oh NO! Frogging without a frog.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


You are right, grieving is hard and lonely and only time can remedy this. Please know that we understand and are here for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Just thought I'd check in before heading out the door to FT. Collins with DStepmother, DH is off to South Dakota so should be home later this evening. Will get caught up, I hope tonight. hugs


Hope it is loads of fun and a safe trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I have had a busy week and have gotten way behind again. I miss keeping track of all the posts it's so much like having a real conversation face to face.
> We've always have pretty much stayed away from alcohol to give our kids an example but the power of friends seems so strong. We've had our share of nail biting with the alcohol and drugs. Most of them have straightend up pretty well but one remains


Prayers for the one that remains.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Marge, that is so true. Sadly it can also have a negative effect on the people they are treating, but a very good & true point. We can remember that in our every day dealings too. I have seen nurses cry in the NICU and the Cancer Center.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


Glad to hear your dad is a bit better, but sorry the news for your sister isn't great. You sound like a strong woman, but you've got a lot to deal with there - take care of yourself too. {{{{hugs}}} to you my friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, such serious and difficult decisions on your shoulders. You are facing them head on and doing your utmost to do the best for your sister. Not easy when she is in her own fantasy world unable to face reality and leaving that part to you. Prayers for you as you make these hard decisions. Sending you some Big Hugs dear friend,


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


Patches, I can feel your deep sadness at the loss of your sister. you can take great comfort knowing that you were with her all those final steps; I know its so hard to feel that someone you care for has moved on, but remember all the special times and little moments of kindness and joy you have shared. For some of us the natural depression you feel at someone's passing is really part of the grieving; you would have to be immensely strong, or uncaring, not to feel it, and in a perverse way it is a kind of comfort! I hope you know what I mean. Big Hug. Be kind to yourself, Lin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well said TNS.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I may make a last trip back next summer, have too many things on this years calendar, but I would love to see Galveston again, I know they have rebuilt and it is even more beautiful, Kemah I know is thriving as my nephew and his friends are constantly there for different occasions. It's Boliviar Peninsula that breaks my heart, I lost two couples that lived there, they just waited to long to leave, no sign of their homes left save the pilings swept clean away. A friend took me out on his boat and we cast wreaths in remembrance of them. One couple was found when their van uncovered with the tides.. they were inside... sorry.. I should not talk about this.. 
Loves and hugs.. be back later..[/quote]

We're all friends and talking about traumatic experiences with friends may help the pain....you know they say, sadness and worries shared with another person makes them half as heavy! Kemah was a fun place...I loved it. I understand they've rebuilt it better than ever. We were particular fond of the Aquariam restaurant!
Bolivar Peninsula was another disaster...if I remember I saw aerial photos of it and one house was standing. The owners had built it way over hurricane specs!
My daughter asks me every year to come and visit. But traveling is not an option with my health problems. I hope you can get back, but only if it helps heal you!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


Oh, my dear, I hope God will ease your grief. I lost a sister over 40 yrs ago...suddenly, it was murder. She and i shared so many memories growing up since we were close in age. We shared memories that no one else shared. I don't know how my mother survived it. But God gives us strength.
May God hold you in his hand and comfort you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

With all this chat about arrangements to visit Sam I am feeling a little bit jealous....... are you ladies going to Yarn Bomb him? I expect we shall have some lovely photos posted after the event, and a full report? 
i wait with bated breath--


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Lin, thank you and yes I do understand, thanks so much for caring


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


Southern Gal: You are such a strong person with everything you have to deal with. I so wish you had someone to help you with your family.
Praying God will continue to give you the strength to do all that you do.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


Thanks JuneK, I am leaning on just that, my faith.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Well said TNS.


I agree. And I would add that I have found comfort in doing things that the person I miss would have liked...can be anything from donating to a cause or just some small act. The other day DD wanted to talk at length about a work problem, and I was tired. But I thought about my mother and how she always listened to me, and I vowed I would do the same for DD. In those kinds of ways I feel she is always with me. But I know how much it hurts, and a year is not very long. I am thinking of you.

Southern Girl and AZ--It is good of both of you to be so strong for you families. Don't forget to get enough rest and take care of yourself too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.
> ...


June, how awful to lose your sister to murder. I don't know how any of your survived it but am glad you found strength in God. So many of us know pain of loss and illness. Wonderful to come together in support of one another.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I currently have a TV cable repairman here. The cable went out just as the NCAA basketball tournament is about to begin.
DH is hoping to watch some of the games....so hopefully it can be fixed today. We have had high winds (March coming in like a lion, I guess) so that may have had something to do with the problem. MawMaw, I also am ready for spring to come to Virginia.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Ditto, I lost mum 2 years ago and it definitely hasn't got any easier for me or my sisters, she left a great big hole in our lives, mothers day was a very emotional day for all of us. lyn x



Bobglory said:


> Patches, I am praying for you. Anniversaries can be so difficult to get through. I lost Mom last August and I am absolutely dreading Mother's Day this year. I feel your pain. Know that you aren't alone. All of us here are with you in spirit and holding you close in prayer. Hugs.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dang it is even cold here in the south today. Just about noon and only 37 F. Yes, I know many of you are MUCH colder but here 37 is c-c-c-oooooold! Brrrrr! BUT the sun is shining and my iris and daffodil are blooming. Got the tomatoe plants DH planted covered in hay straw to stay protected. All is goooooooood.
> 
> Headed out to lunch with DD and her male friend (not boyfriend) then to run a few errands. Check back laa-tah!


We're about 2 degrees warmer than you,Gwen....but my blood is evidently thin as water because temps in the upper 30's and 40's is still COLD to me. We've had half a dozen snow flurries scurring around...won't accumulate but just adds to the feeling of coldness. And looking at the flowering plum tree out my window, with it's beautiful pink blossoms makes me wish it would finally get warm!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Praying for you, SG, your family problems have gone on for so long. That is good you can fill in time now on the internet. I am glad things are better for your Dad.
The search coordinator has acknowledged that they have had to 'widen the search' for the gunman, otherwise everything is hush hush, and I will not let the dogs out till fully daylight, around 7-30.



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Sure do wish our warm days would start. Predicting snow again for Sunday into Monday and at least two more weeks of cold weather. Our poor little Martin that showed up early is having a hard time this year with the freezing nights and lack of bugs to eat. I guess he is finding something for he is still hanging in there. At least one set of gourds are up so he can get in for protection. I hope the others will wait a while to come.


Some may know of Costco...The Costco Connection magazine for March 2013 has an article on Crafts..the art of. Featured is gourd artist Bonnie Gibson. Lives in Tucson, Arizona. Here is website http://www.arizonagourds.com She has a book. ~~~~~~~ Gourds: Southwestern Projects & Techniques from Simple to Sophisticated (Sterling, 207) Gourd pictured on website could be a yarn bowl ...now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


you will travel to Sams right? 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great dishcloth kathy - then i like big washcloths.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Shirley, glad to hear they got it all. Bruises will fade soon enough. Rest and heal.
> KateB, as usual, he is so photogenic. Gpa looks like he enjoys his couch partner.
> AZ, healing wishes to your family. My family has been so blest with fairly good health, but my mom is in her 80's, so who knows. My dad died 11 yrs ago this May, in a car accident that broke my sister's right leg (compound fracture) and left hip and mom's femurs and shattered her left wrist. Head on collision in Tucson, other guy's fault. He was driving an suv and my sister a Dodge Neon. The rest of my siblings live back east so it fell to me to contact everyone about it. I'm a middle child, too but want things planned out. Was a rough year for my sister and mom and the family in AZ but we all made it through. Keep us posted on your dad's treatments and recovery.
> Hope the two with the sore neck and wrist feel better soon.
> Back in the Birmingham, AL area today. Waiting for someone to come in to unload. Production crew is here but I don't know about receiving. Have to go check in a few so I can get some sleep.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day, everyone. So many heavy hearts. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with each of you as you deal with the loss of a loved one.

Dead Fish Hat is coming along. I am also working on an afghan. I love being able to knit more! I work again next Thursday and Friday.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught a few hours of sleep thisorning after my 700 mile drive. Tried to go back to sleep, but my brain wouldn't let me. Kept thinking about all the things I should do but never seem to. Did get a phone call in that I needed to do. Lunch ate, TP caught up.
Hugs and prayers to all who need.
Thank you to the ones who commented on my dishcloth/doily. Think I will make one in Christmas colors for a tree skirt. Finished the ears on the bunny, now to knit arms and legs. Haven't worked on my cables yet. 
Yarn bombing Sam! Priceless. Now how do we go about this? 
Yuall take care (i am in the South right now).

Ohio Kathy


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

TNS
did another oopssssss,
2 PMssss, sorry.
arg..
bets


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > healing energy to dd - i didn't think adults could catch whooping cough.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Do we really think that Sam will stand still long enough for us to ''yarn bomb'' him? It would be a sight to behold, wouldn't it? lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I think we'd have to start the yarn bombing with Hickory...she seems to be a most gentle and agreeable subject  If all goes well, we can move on to whomever/whatever from there - LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy to you patches - so hard to say good bye to a loved one - we are here for you 24/7.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi all, trying to get back to KTP, having a time this month, I have been a stat of deep depression, it is one year ago that I watched my the window of my sisters life close, this week is so hard, because for five years I took care of her (what a blessing) until she left. And I watched as the window slowly closed. This was the week one year ago that the window of her life closed it was the 24th, that I held her in my arms and she left me. I am so blessed to have been able to do that, but now it is so hard. Grieving is so hard and lonely. I am so thankful for KTPers, because when I come and read I amiable to smile, at the things being said. Thank You. Please know that while I am hurting, I am still able to pray and care, for those who are in need. I pray for all of you too.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

For all you cat lovers in here lol I so love cats but live too close to a main road to have 1, but maybe 1 day. lyn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> For all you cat lovers in here lol I so love cats but live too close to a main road to have 1, but maybe 1 day. lyn.


That is the look my Luna (beagle pup) had when I told her she was a bad dog for killing my chicken.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you energy southern gal - your plate certainly is full it seems. your sister and my children - neither want to talk about death and what is to be done. and it is difficult for you the poa - just know we are here for you whenever you need us - we got your back.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along thanks to nephew who hooked me up so i can use the kindle to do that at hosp.
> dad is so much better. sister has had some really rough patches, we have all taken turns staying with her. had some times where i was called out as her POA to "talk" with her drs who stopped her pain meds and the stuff for nasuea. got that all straightened out. i was there yesterday most of day and talked to all her drs and i ask hard questions, and got answers, sis was laying right there, so everything was heard and understood. she has aprox 6 month. it will be back and forth with the amonia level, and getting blood will be also ongoing due to the bleeding ulcers at base of esopfagus, we are talking about re coup care now, sis wants to stay and do it in hosp i think fine, then if need to do dff we will, discussed hospice, she said she wasn't dead yet. i k now eventually when the hosp. says they ahve done all they can with her, she will go into n home, i want the one where dad is, will make it easier on all us. now my thing will be to talk with sister to decide what her idea of extreme measures are, if and when the amonia level gets out of sight again, do we continue to do whatever it takes to keep it down, even though this is on going, i just need some things ironed out for me, i don't want to be the one to stop things when it gets to that point, if its not what she wants. it will be hard cause she lives in her little fantacy mind, i don't know if thats part of the bi polar thing or her not wanting to deal with realality. me i deal with real, it is what it is. so thats were i am.
> i have seen the frozen waterfals, the beautiful knit swirl dishcloth, doily whatever, its too pretty to wash dishes with i think. luke is just growing up so much. sam i am glad heide is progressing along, big belly and all. marianne, glad your still able to go tinker in the work shop. jules you be careful till they catch whoever shot the poor man on side of road. as a at home alone woman you can't be to careful.az you hang in there, hope dad gets better. to everyone else i can't remember all i read, but i wish the best for you all, your family, i love keeping up with all the details. we are a interesting bunch. although i won't be at the get together, it sounds so much fun. sam are you really prepared for this wild caos?????


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Thursday afternoon from Arizona!! The weather is breezy and about 72 degrees - a wonderful day to open the windows and mop my floor, so that's what I did!! I caught up on TKP this morning and started a list of people to thank for the support and good thoughts for my Dad - I gave up at about 25 names!!! So thank all of you for thinking of me and being such great internet buddies. I want to be sure and send extra strength and love to Shirley, Marge, Patches, So Gal and anyone else that is needing support. I made the Southwest Beef and Bell Pepper Skillet dinner last night and it was easy easy easy and yummy - DH even approved so it went in my notebook with a 5 Star rating. DH loves the taste of Bell Peppers but can eat them so I just cut it into big chunks and they're all for me!!! Here is the link - I served them with warm corn tortillas and a tossed salad. 
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/southwest-beef-bell-pepper-113336.aspx
Love all the pictures of projects and pets....I need to get my camera out pretty soon and document some of my projects before they find homes. I will check back in later tonight. Thanks again - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been telling mother nature - enough already. does she listen?

sam



gottastch said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, how do you fix this, I sneezed and pulled a muscle in my neck. Good grief. The things we manage to do to ourselves. lol...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish so much you could bring a little bit of the channel islands with you and come visit us. we would love it.

sam



TNS said:


> With all this chat about arrangements to visit Sam I am feeling a little bit jealous....... are you ladies going to Yarn Bomb him? I expect we shall have some lovely photos posted after the event, and a full report?
> i wait with bated breath--


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were only at 32 degrees when i drove into napoleon around 10:30 this morning - way to cold in my estimation. i really dislike being cold.

sam



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Dang it is even cold here in the south today. Just about noon and only 37 F. Yes, I know many of you are MUCH colder but here 37 is c-c-c-oooooold! Brrrrr! BUT the sun is shining and my iris and daffodil are blooming. Got the tomatoe plants DH planted covered in hay straw to stay protected. All is goooooooood.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed it blinking 78 degrees at the top of the page - if that is the temp there i am filled with envy.

sam



Ezenby said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure do wish our warm days would start. Predicting snow again for Sunday into Monday and at least two more weeks of cold weather. Our poor little Martin that showed up early is having a hard time this year with the freezing nights and lack of bugs to eat. I guess he is finding something for he is still hanging in there. At least one set of gourds are up so he can get in for protection. I hope the others will wait a while to come.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Not listening tome either. It was 14
F/ -10C this morning when I took the teens to the bus. Much too chilly.



thewren said:


> i've been telling mother nature - enough already. does she listen?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - what does your afghan look like?

what grade will you be subbing in this time? at least it won't be such a long stretch.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good day, everyone. So many heavy hearts. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with each of you as you deal with the loss of a loved one.
> 
> Dead Fish Hat is coming along. I am also working on an afghan. I love being able to knit more! I work again next Thursday and Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully kathy - and get some more sleep.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Caught a few hours of sleep thisorning after my 700 mile drive. Tried to go back to sleep, but my brain wouldn't let me. Kept thinking about all the things I should do but never seem to. Did get a phone call in that I needed to do. Lunch ate, TP caught up.
> Hugs and prayers to all who need.
> Thank you to the ones who commented on my dishcloth/doily. Think I will make one in Christmas colors for a tree skirt. Finished the ears on the bunny, now to knit arms and legs. Haven't worked on my cables yet.
> Yarn bombing Sam! Priceless. Now how do we go about this?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - another thing to worry about. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> Do we really think that Sam will stand still long enough for us to ''yarn bomb'' him? It would be a sight to behold, wouldn't it? lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to watch when you move on to the cats.

sam



gottastch said:


> I think we'd have to start the yarn bombing with Hickory...she seems to be a most gentle and agreeable subject  If all goes well, we can move on to whomever/whatever from there - LOL!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


How clever is that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how creative is that - my granddaughter alexis gets "sick" sometimes too - i actually think she just wants a her day.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.
> ...


She saw a picture of one like this online and figured it would be easy to make. It is all hand stitched too. My late niece used design clothes and remake them all the time. Chrissy admired her and has tried to be like her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I wish that was all Chrissy wanted she has to half dead to stay home. Except she gets bored staying in bed. She is always coming up with neat ideas and making things.



thewren said:


> how creative is that - my granddaughter alexis gets "sick" sometimes too - i actually think she just wants a her day.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


That is fun!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.
> ...


She made one with a cat on the front to cover up the logo that is on the shirt. Summer is always fun as she cuts her jeans and remakes them into shorts with patches or lace on the bottom.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Dearest Patches39. Be assured that you are loved and cherished by the KTP community. Our hearts are with you and we will be here for you. You reflect the love shared between you and your sister in you kind and thoughtful concerns for others. You are enfolded in many arms this night and in those to come. With much love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Some of Bronwen's jeans are almost more patches than jeans, when they are real favourites! She does child sized motifs- like the VW car for boys, and fairies of various flowers for girls.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that is clever girl - fashion designing in her future?????
This would make a darling baby shirt too!!!


NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty clever----if she can do that while sick, I can't wait to see what she comes up with when she's healthy!! Our H.S. has finals before Spring Break this week and the nurse's office is very busy with sleep deprivation and stress related illnesses...I don't remember any of my class getting that worried about testing (long time ago!)---but do remember that some of my DD's friends were on stress reducers during tests.

Does she want to go into clothes designing?? Looks to me like she'd be good at it.



NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Dear Southern Gal. I pray that you will be able to keep a clear head and a strong heart in the midst of the daily changes. Prayers also for your sister and all that she needs now and in the days to come. Your are so tender-hearted and that is a great virtue. Beloved.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm back on the laptop...Yea. Just guess the computer needed a little rest; but I did immediately do a backup of all my files and removed all the extra stuff. I have a bad habit of puttig websites as "shortcuts" on my desktop to look at later -- then end up with a desk top full of icons. I need to get more disciplined about that, but there are so many neat things to be seen when scrolling through the sites!!!

What a productive day - cleaned out the freezer and pulled out turkey carcuses to make soup and broth. Also made up some breaded pork chops and had extra breading so did some chicken cutlets also. Had the pork chops last night and they were very good...I'll post the breading mixture later--had a little curry powder which was just enough to give it great flavor. Had made spaghetti earlier in the week so tonight we had pizza bread - just french rolls cut in half with spaghetti sauce put on with some parmesan and mozzarella cheese and baked in a 400 degree oven until cheese is bubbly. One of the easiest meals along with a salad! I also put some of the broth into my mom's old metal ice cube trays so will have some "boullion cubes" for future recipes. Laundry is done and some other organizing done. Will have to do the deep cleaning next week before company comes for the Easter celebration. 

Have several Easter eggs made (they're fun now that I'm a little more proficient at magic loop). I've also made a couple of nests and will post pictures once I have eggs and nests of the same scale. I've just been using whatever odds and ends of yarn I have on hand for the eggs, so they're all different sizes.

You all are included in my prayers every day!! Hopefully, the sun will be shining on all of us soon!! It did peek out a little today, but the temperatures are still under 30 F and seems even colder with the winds.

I'm getting excited about the trip to Ohio---thanks Gwen, for being our organizer---let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The bitingly-cold wind is whistling and the weather forecast is for snow in the north of Ireland before morning. This has been a long hard winter by our standards. We usually get get rain and relentlessly. On the way back from seeing my chest consultant, (useful news there, no further deterioration) I went into the local petrol station to fill the car's tank and the forecourt was filled with cars. Are people expecting 'The Day after Tomorrow'??!! Hardly a loaf of bread to be had. Tomorrow could well be a day for knitting. Oh, goody!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of Bronwen's jeans are almost more patches than jeans, when they are real favourites! She does child sized motifs- like the VW car for boys, and fairies of various flowers for girls.
> 
> That is the type of thing Kat would do. I know about the patches, all my girls did that. I did when I was their age too, but I would usually crochet flowers or butterflies and stitch them on. Now I only have one pair like that, I have been told I'm to old to wear patches.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Thanks so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Now that is clever girl - fashion designing in her future?????
> 
> She has thought about it a few times. Not sure exactly any more at one point she wanted to be a beautician.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of Bronwen's jeans are almost more patches than jeans, when they are real favourites! She does child sized motifs- like the VW car for boys, and fairies of various flowers for girls.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


Very cute! What a talented girl.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We all need me days occasionally, I call them mental health days.



thewren said:


> how creative is that - my granddaughter alexis gets "sick" sometimes too - i actually think she just wants a her day.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie - what does your afghan look like?
> 
> what grade will you be subbing in this time? at least it won't be such a long stretch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > pammie - what does your afghan look like?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley am glad all went well with your surgery. Patches (I so hope I have this correct) sorry about your sister, I am sure that is difficult. I am an only child and at times glad of that but most of the time wish I wasn't. So. Gal sorry to hear about your sister, it's hard to be poa when she won't discuss her wishes. DH and I have ours done and kids know, I am for my mom, dad and step mom and know everyone's.wishes though I'm sure it doesn't make it any easier if or when it comes to it.

Mom has taken me to"work out" such.as.it.is.in the mornings.trying to build and keep some red.blood.cells. my appetite and tummy upset come and go, pills make me sleepy which isn't all a bad thing but I haven't learned to sleep knit yet so not getting much knitting done.otherwise just tired and weak and waiting to be warm again!! 3- 5 days of this every three weeks makes for a.long time and I don't think DH will agree to the furnace past May or so lol. Good thing we sleep.opposite shifts so I can have my feather blanket along with the dogs they put out a lot.of heat.

Speaking of time to get him up to make the doughnuts, lol. Hugs and prayers and lots of appreciation for you all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> we were only at 32 degrees when i drove into napoleon around 10:30 this morning - way to cold in my estimation. i really dislike being cold.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

wow AND AGAIN WOW1
BETS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure do wish our warm days would start. Predicting snow again for Sunday into Monday and at least two more weeks of cold weather. Our poor little Martin that showed up early is having a hard time this year with the freezing nights and lack of bugs to eat. I guess he is finding something for he is still hanging in there. At least one set of gourds are up so he can get in for protection. I hope the others will wait a while to come.
> ...


So gorgeous. Would love one for a yarn bowl for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorlenna needs to see that with the sunflower and a bee!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


All the beautiful places in our world, amazing. Glad you traveled with me ...and others


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

She doesn't get sick often usually only misses 4 or 5 days during the year. I think it was a bit of food poisoning, ate out and was sick for the next two days. 
She will design the clothes so they are different than everyone else's. During the summer her friends get together here and remake one outfit each. Makes for a fun week end.[/quote]

Very artistic. Summer fashion weekends sound like fun!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I have had a busy week and have gotten way behind again. I miss keeping track of all the posts it's so much like having a real conversation face to face.
> We've always have pretty much stayed away from alcohol to give our kids an example but the power of friends seems so strong. We've had our share of nail biting with the alcohol and drugs. Most of them have straightend up pretty well but one remains


I read about the hard times and strength the addicted need to overcome. Having watched a child lose his life from alcohol abuse I was seeing how I coped and managed. That was very trying on our family...I found support thru a niece and prayer. Hope you and your family keep each other in hugs....because it is not only the user that needs care. Keep strong always.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Some great fashion and a "Beautiful" young lady. Wow, you must have to keep some bulldogs on the front porch to keep the boys away. Such a talented girl, but then, look at who her mother is!

Pammie, hope to see some of that afghan. Sounds lovely. You mentioned hoping to not drop the cards. Are they numbered just in case? Nice the subbing is shorter this time. I want to make that musical hat by the way and found the fingerless mitts too.

Lurker, my oh my, you really showed us some glorious flowers. I have only seen small yucca plants and never knew they grew so big. Just amazing.

Cold, cold, cold. Sunny but cold. I went to my class and made some earrings and have 1/2 a necklace. Will try and finish it tomorrow. Lesson was 6-9 and I love the teacher. She is soooo patient and loves what she is doing. She loves teaching native type of jewelry and showed me some of what is coming up. Need I say I want to do that too.

Miss all of you when my days get busy but sure hope I can get to see some of you in person. Kehinkle, if you are ever coming up this way let me know. Upstate, NY. Oh, and something tells me I might meet you at Sam's or will you be on the road. We have lots of truck drivers in our family too and one of them is the prettiest truck driver you will ever see, well that is next to you.

PupLover, is there any way you could heat your blankets if you don't have an electric blanket. Put your pj's in the dryer and clothes and warm them to put on. I know we used to be quite busy warming blankets for people when I volunteered. It is natural to be cold for sure. Know you will enjoy some hot weather. Hope it won't be long.

Best wishes to all. Hugs and hope you had a good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, my oh my, you really showed us some glorious flowers. I have only seen small yucca plants and never knew they grew so big. Just amazing...
> 
> Best wishes to all. Hugs and hope you had a good night.


Gingerwitch mentioned that there is a genus that can reach 30 feet, but I am pretty sure this one is at full height around 11feet. I guess it depends on conditions!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- just wanted to let you know that if you plan on taking Julie's beautiful Traveling vine scarf, go to the following link - the information about the scarves are there.

This link on Main will be open until and I will be posting there the day before the workshop opens, how to get to the workshop which we will open the day before the class starts.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156115-1.html

Julie has done a variety of scarves for this workshop and they are wonderful. they are shown on this link too. Good job, Julie!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Falling waterss,,....
> is that one of Frank Lloyd Wrights?
> else can't think of why that name is familiar.
> bets


I think Wright's is just Falling water and it is in western PA. I had not known there is this other one. Very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Designer! Be interesting to see how many come on board!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ezenby those gourds are gorgeous and your so right they would make great yarn bowls. We have some gourds but unfortunately they are long and slender; I'm told they were at one time used as water bottles. I keep thinking I should do something decorative with them but haven't a clue what because the wouldn't sit up.



Ezenby said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure do wish our warm days would start. Predicting snow again for Sunday into Monday and at least two more weeks of cold weather. Our poor little Martin that showed up early is having a hard time this year with the freezing nights and lack of bugs to eat. I guess he is finding something for he is still hanging in there. At least one set of gourds are up so he can get in for protection. I hope the others will wait a while to come.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

melyn said:


> For all you cat lovers in here lol I so love cats but live too close to a main road to have 1, but maybe 1 day. lyn.


~~~~~~~~~PRICELESS...what more could be said? ~~~~~~~


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really but then we could do the farm. Beware Sam...we are a scheming bunch of knitters! Mwaaaaaa (she laughs menacingly.)



jheiens said:


> Do we really think that Sam will stand still long enough for us to ''yarn bomb'' him? It would be a sight to behold, wouldn't it? lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

melyn said:


> For all you cat lovers in here lol I so love cats but live too close to a main road to have 1, but maybe 1 day. lyn.


 :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute and creative project...also Chrissy is beautiful. Perhaps a fashion artist in the future???



NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy was sick yesterday, she got bored.This is what she made from two of her sweaters. She will remake her clothes from time to time just for fun.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


This is the starting signal of a highly creative mind. She needs a trip to an up scale thrift store....go and explore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even so it is still beautiful and your angle taken in photographing the yucca is great. That blue sky just perfectly frames the blossoms.



Lurker 2 said:


> On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even so it is still beautiful and your angle taken in photographing the yucca is great. That blue sky just perfectly frames the blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, beautiful


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even so it is still beautiful and your angle taken in photographing the yucca is great. That blue sky just perfectly frames the blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even so it is still beautiful and your angle taken in photographing the yucca is great. That blue sky just perfectly frames the blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen!

And to Patches as well!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will say good night all, thank you for allowing me to vent to you. I know that I will be OK, with caring people like you. I pray blessings for all of you, and for those of you that are going through, be it self or family, or both know that my prayers are going out for and with you. Peace and love for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, last night and today have been exhausting. DDs friend was having some serious anxiety issues and she asked if he could stay at our home; was concerned about him be alone. Said okay and gave him some mothering that he so dearly needed. (His mom is a real piece of work if you know what I mean.) Won't go into details except to say he pretty much has raised himself. He had an appointment to see his counselor/therapist but not until next week so this morning I called and talked to them about his condition and they said to have him in at 1:30 today. Took DD and him to lunch and the carted him to therapist. Picked him up at almost 3 and he seemed better. DD was to stay at grandkids home tonight (mom had to pull an all nighter). DD called about 8:30 and friend had called her having another big anxiety attack. DD called his therapist and was told it sounded like a severe asthma attack and was told to get him to hospital. She did, I got DH to take/bring me to grandkids home. Still here. DD just texted and said things were better now (it's 11:31 pm) and was just waiting for doc to discharge them. His mom eventually showed up. (You really don't want to know what I think of his mom).
Don't know what diagnosis was but will find out in a bit. Don't know if I'll be staying here all night or if DD will run me home when she arrives which I still haven't a clue as to when that will be. 

Lurker, I signed up for the Traveling Vine workshop; almost finished with the Dead Fish Hat now. Will look through stash and decide on a yarn; probably will be a worsted and doing the cowl. All are so beautiful. 

By the way, I have evidence that it IS my laptop causing me to double post...using computer at other DD's home and look...no double posting! Have got to get my laptop into be cleaned/fixed. LOL Just think of all the time I'll save not having to correct all the "gwenies"!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all; looks like I'm staying here w/grandkids all night after all since it is so late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, last night and today have been exhausting. DDs friend was having some serious anxiety issues and she asked if he could stay at our home; was concerned about him be alone. Said okay and gave him some mothering that he so dearly needed. (His mom is a real piece of work if you know what I mean.) Won't go into details except to say he pretty much has raised himself. He had an appointment to see his counselor/therapist but not until next week so this morning I called and talked to them about his condition and they said to have him in at 1:30 today. Took DD and him to lunch and the carted him to therapist. Picked him up at almost 3 and he seemed better. DD was to stay at grandkids home tonight (mom had to pull an all nighter). DD called about 8:30 and friend had called her having another big anxiety attack. DD called his therapist and was told it sounded like a severe asthma attack and was told to get him to hospital. She did, I got DH to take/bring me to grandkids home. Still here. DD just texted and said things were better now (it's 11:31 pm) and was just waiting for doc to discharge them. His mom eventually showed up. (You really don't want to know what I think of his mom).
> Don't know what diagnosis was but will find out in a bit. Don't know if I'll be staying here all night or if DD will run me home when she arrives which I still haven't a clue as to when that will be.
> 
> Lurker, I signed up for the Traveling Vine workshop; almost finished with the Dead Fish Hat now. Will look through stash and decide on a yarn; probably will be a worsted and doing the cowl. All are so beautiful.
> ...


I am just checking to see if anyone has queries about materials- needle size etc, Gwen- Designer has posted this a week out from the actual start of the workshop. So maybe you will have time for finishing something else!
That may be helpful to know it must be your laptop! Good luck with that!

Over a hundred have viewed the post but I think only 4 have signed up so far- early days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love mental health days.

sam



Pup lover said:


> We all need me days occasionally, I call them mental health days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were talking about that today at lunch - wish it was that way this year also.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we were only at 32 degrees when i drove into napoleon around 10:30 this morning - way to cold in my estimation. i really dislike being cold.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's still pretty impressive.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's still pretty impressive.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks,Sam- I am curious now to see if it will set seed!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really but then we could do the farm. Beware Sam...we are a scheming bunch of knitters! Mwaaaaaa (she laughs menacingly.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all are making me jealous! It sounds like so much fun I wish there was some way I could join all of you. I'd even be willing to hold everything down while they were being yarn bombed! I did however buy a ticket for the Powerball 320 million drawing on Saturday.....maybe a miracle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Really but then we could do the farm. Beware Sam...we are a scheming bunch of knitters! Mwaaaaaa (she laughs menacingly.)
> ...


Good 'onya' Sandy! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am going to head to bed - i am really sleepy. see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well, Sam!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I just had to share this...got it from a family friend...check this out:

http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, hope to see some of that afghan. Sounds lovely. You mentioned hoping to not drop the cards. Are they numbered just in case? Nice the subbing is shorter this time. I want to make that musical hat by the way and found the fingerless mitts too.


Yes, I have labeled and color coded every row. I am being very careful when I change the cards!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.

found this on another part of KP and just loved it...please enjoy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i am going to head to bed - i am really sleepy. see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


That was rather early Sam- are you sure you're OK?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I just had to share this...got it from a family friend...check this out:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story


What a brilliant idea! I'll noy say what as the fun is in the reading and then the envy!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.
> 
> found this on another part of KP and just loved it...please enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I just had to share this...got it from a family friend...check this out:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story


What a great idea- what a great way to go to craft fairs etc as well- often no need to load and unload.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.
> 
> found this on another part of KP and just loved it...please enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We are too far north to see the Aurora Australis, and apparently they are less spectacular than thte Northern Lights- see this article http://andyoz.hubpages.com/hub/The-Five-Best-Places-To-See-The-Southern-Lights-Aurora-Australis 
However here are some photos from Tasmania (which is the most sourthly state of Australia http://www.abc.net.au/local/photos/2012/10/10/3607495.htm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.
> 
> found this on another part of KP and just loved it...please enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are too far north to see the Aurora Australis, and apparently they are less spectacular than thte Northern Lights- see this article http://andyoz.hubpages.com/hub/The-Five-Best-Places-To-See-The-Southern-Lights-Aurora-Australis
> However here are some photos from Tasmania (which is the most sourthly state of Australia http://www.abc.net.au/local/photos/2012/10/10/3607495.htm


Thanks very much, Darowil. I'll look at these websites. I had no idea where the viewing limit of the lights lay. I've just received today's list form the main site and the rose cowl was on it but in a different section from yesterday - I think. I'd love to make it is two shades of yellow and use knitted daffodils as the embellishment. A pattern for those was published in the current issue to Woman's Weekly's spring crafts. I know you have the Australian edition of Woman's Weekly as I have recipe books taken from that publication. I will have to exercise iron self-control as lusting after knitting projects gets none done but that is only a personal preference, me being a 'one at a time girl'. I'm on a cushion cover at present and with baby sweaters to follow. But I will think about that cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I wish that was all Chrissy wanted she has to half dead to stay home. Except she gets bored staying in bed. She is always coming up with neat ideas and making things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its wonderful to see youngsters with imagination - what a great example of re-purposing!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The bitingly-cold wind is whistling and the weather forecast is for snow in the north of Ireland before morning. This has been a long hard winter by our standards. We usually get get rain and relentlessly. On the way back from seeing my chest consultant, (useful news there, no further deterioration) I went into the local petrol station to fill the car's tank and the forecourt was filled with cars. Are people expecting 'The Day after Tomorrow'??!! Hardly a loaf of bread to be had. Tomorrow could well be a day for knitting. Oh, goody!


Well, after the last storms I suppose they are! DH actually went to fetch DD and friend from Nottingham by car last night as he thought it likely that their airport would be closed for snow today - and it is!. She's missing her last day of term but they also took another student to Rugby en-route to Cambridge, and Ellie (DD) and the fellow Guernsey resident stayed in Cambridgeshire overnight. Im expecting them home to Guernsey in a couple of hours if all goes well. (Only sleet there at present). I dont think there will be much knitting time in the coming week, just lots of Mum+Daughter, washing ironing and cooking etc. Then we go (weather permitting) to my in-laws for Easter, and then 2 weeks lambing for Ellie, when I will visit our old family home where my brother lives. Its quite tumble-down and primitive by today's standards but I still love to be there even though its sad to see the deterioration. We do what we can but there's never enough time/money to do everything it needs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> We all need me days occasionally, I call them mental health days.
> 
> I thought that was the days spent knitting :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really but then we could do the farm. Beware Sam...we are a scheming bunch of knitters! Mwaaaaaa (she laughs menacingly.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, will you ever forgive me for mentioning it in the first place, Sam! so sorry---NOT!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > The bitingly-cold wind is whistling and the weather forecast is for snow in the north of Ireland before morning. This has been a long hard winter by our standards. We usually get get rain and relentlessly. On the way back from seeing my chest consultant, (useful news there, no further deterioration) I went into the local petrol station to fill the car's tank and the forecourt was filled with cars. Are people expecting 'The Day after Tomorrow'??!! Hardly a loaf of bread to be had. Tomorrow could well be a day for knitting. Oh, goody!
> ...


I'm relieved to hear that your family are well. Hope Cambridge isn't too bad and that the journey home will be good for all of them. Very snowy and wet here this morning and the wind has abated only a little. I've had texts and calls from various family members. Sister and another relative are on higher ground than me and they have planty of fallen snow and more falling. Elder daughter is snowed in and younger daughter, who lives on the coast has snow, sleet and high winds. A day for the house and keeping warm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely a knitting day for you; stay snug!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Still lovely, will miss seeing it rise and bloom, but next year hopefully it will flower again and you will share its glory. thank you I have loved watching its progress with you, lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.


WOW that is still lovely to look at. I awoke to another 3 1/2 inches of snow on the ground, and it is still snowing very lightly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Very artistic. Summer fashion weekends sound like fun!


It is a lot of fun when they are all here. They get out every bit of craft supplies and have fun. Some of them even knit/crochet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Some great fashion and a "Beautiful" young lady. Wow, you must have to keep some bulldogs on the front porch to keep the boys away. Such a talented girl, but then, look at who her mother is!
> 
> Thank you I think she is rather beautiful, but then I am mum. I have a great Dane and beagle that do the trick. Then the farm keeps most at bay. I get my talent from my Mum and Dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Still lovely, will miss seeing it rise and bloom, but next year hopefully it will flower again and you will share its glory. thank you I have loved watching its progress with you, lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect it may be a while before I have more blooms to share, it will be interesting to see what happens next!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Designer! Be interesting to see how many come on board!


I'm going to do my best to keep up. Must remember NOT to work on it during the races though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.
> ...


I noticed on the way 'in' that you were a bit chilly again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

She has a book full of things she has designed and a few of her friends have tops or pants that she has helped them with. Thank you.



Gweniepooh said:


> What a cute and creative project...also Chrissy is beautiful. Perhaps a fashion artist in the future???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer! Be interesting to see how many come on board!
> ...


It is quite important, certainly while you are learning the pattern to be able to concentrate! I have done it so many times over now- I could almost do it in my sleep!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think we have been to every thrift shop in every town we have been to.That is the first thing she wants to do when we go some where new. She has been designing from a very early age. My late niece would sit her on her lap when she was designing clothing and explain to her why she was putting this or that together and why some things just don't work. Chrissy was very depressed when Katrina died. This is her way of keeping Katrina close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


What a wonderful way for your niece to be remembered! A beautiful legacy.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I have finally caught up, not posted all week just been reading,my thought are with those in need with plenty hugs thrown in,Joined Julies workshop,and trying to get on with all my wips.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie When I taught my sweater class - the last time I got 3 people, but we had so much fun! and 3 original sweaters were finished. It isn't really the numbers its the interest.

I didn't realize that the aurora borealis was so bright and beautiful in Scotland and Ireland. I don't know why I didn't know that as I have seen the "northern lights' but never like that. When we lived in Edmonton the skies used to light up in yellows, and all different shades of green, but my sister lived further north and sent me some of the most beautiful shots of them. I didn't realize that the aurora Borealis was seen down under either. Isn't it amazing even at my age you can learn something new every day if you are open to it. 
-------
Well I was finally able to take my bandage off and needless to say I got a shock -- there is going to be a lot of scarring, although he said that this time next year it would hardly show. It is centralized right under the corner of my eye but the scars will be about l/2" long in 3 different directions down my nose where he used skin from the nose to patch it up.

He also said it would be another 6 months before I can wear glasses so I will be using my head magnifier for longer than I expected.I am not really complaining as there is no cancer which I am thankful for.

I just needed to vent a bit and now I am going to stop worrying about what it looks like. Pat says I still look 23 to him and nothing will ever change that. What a sweet man I am married to. The nicest thing is he means it -- I count my blessings every day of my life.

-----------------------
Aside from that small set back - things are going well. I finished a pair of slippers for Hayley in the crochet class as I was intrigued by the simple pattern - and I am working on the cables in the cable class. I decided life was too short to not take advantage of what I want to learn too. 
-----

We are still in the midst of winter - but signs of spring are showing, the big jack rabbit's ears are brown and the one side of his back is brown - the rest is still snowy white. He lives in our condo area and is the sign of spring for all of us here. He is very big - and sleeps right outside our patio door. when it is snowing and he has his winter coat he looks like a mound of snow which suddenly jumps up and away he goes. me must jump 6 feet and really travels distances quickly. 

Well enough for my book this morning. 

Best wishes to you all - I am so intrigued by learning that the 
borealis is seen down south -- why, after all these years didn't I know that? hmm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that was all Chrissy wanted she has to half dead to stay home. Except she gets bored staying in bed. She is always coming up with neat ideas and making things.
> ...


I am very pleased that Chrissy has continued to repurpose her clothing. If Katrina were still with us she would be very proud of Chrissy for this. A couple years ago Chrissy took an old dress of mine and made herself a dress for one of the school dances.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes but I am used to late snow falls, last year was an exception really. I will still start my veggies at the usual time, most will remain in large pots. Tomatoes and peppers have already been started and are up very nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie When I taught my sweater class - the last time I got 3 people, but we had so much fun! and 3 original sweaters were finished. It isn't really the numbers its the interest.
> 
> I didn't realize that the aurora borealis was so bright and beautiful in Scotland and Ireland. I don't know why I didn't know that as I have seen the "northern lights' but never like that. When we lived in Edmonton the skies used to light up in yellows, and all different shades of green, but my sister lived further north and sent me some of the most beautiful shots of them. I didn't realize that the aurora Borealis was seen down under either. Isn't it amazing even at my age you can learn something new every day if you are open to it.
> -------
> ...


So pleased that the dressings have been removed. You have been in many prayers, as you know. You have such a positive attitude, along with the love of your dear husband you will keep steadfast and the happy approach to the new crafts also helps. I love your description of the Jack rabbit. I've only seen ptarmigan in their winter feathers and that was in Iceland twenty years ago, near the end of their spring. Back to the knitting and revision. Not a day for putting the nose out the front door. Driving sleet! Much affection.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, another day, hope all are well and or feeling better. Going to make this day all good thoughts, and staying with KTP, today will try any way.
Sun is out a little, but still cold. A good day I hops.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, another day, hope all are well and or feeling better. Going to make this day all good thoughts, and staying with KTP, today will try any way.
> Sun is out a little, but still cold. A good day I hops.


Aye, indeed Patches. The happy approach serves well and we're positive table-ful at KTP. Sam makes a good pot of tea. Love.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The sun is shining here though it is only 20f and they are calling for snow the next three days. DH has clinical in Peoria this 4 weeks of school (about an hour away) twice a week, which means he will be more tired than usual. So I guess we should do our weekly shopping today. Will check the yard for crocuses blooming when I get out. Everyone have a good day/evening and stay warm/cool . Hugs nd prayers to all


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie When I taught my sweater class - the last time I got 3 people, but we had so much fun! and 3 original sweaters were finished. It isn't really the numbers its the interest.
> 
> I didn't realize that the aurora borealis was so bright and beautiful in Scotland and Ireland. I don't know why I didn't know that as I have seen the "northern lights' but never like that. When we lived in Edmonton the skies used to light up in yellows, and all different shades of green, but my sister lived further north and sent me some of the most beautiful shots of them. I didn't realize that the aurora Borealis was seen down under either. Isn't it amazing even at my age you can learn something new every day if you are open to it.
> -------
> ...


Very cute slippers Shirley! I am happy that all went well with the surgery and scars will heal and lessen with time. Our DH s do help make things more bearable do they not.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > On it's way out, the yucca today with a background of clouds 22nd March 2013.
> ...


It's great to come on & see the lovely yucca & a clever & lovely designer DD. Hope she is feeling better soon, & hope the yucca lasts a bit longer, then produces seeds.

Our weather is diabolical, snow & wind has closed over 1,000 schools and a nuclear power station, (closed for safety precautions!). There are over 50,000 homes without electricity in N. Ireland, & flooding in Cornwall & Devon. I thought spring had officially started, has anyone told the weather forecasters?
The sailing club is launching the boats tomorrow, with weather like this I should think it's enough to put anyone off sailing for life.
I'm going shopping now as the snow hasn't got this far & it's raffle night again. Last week I won some windscreen cleaner, it's come in very handy already.

Tessa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie When I taught my sweater class - the last time I got 3 people, but we had so much fun! and 3 original sweaters were finished. It isn't really the numbers its the interest.
> 
> I didn't realize that the aurora borealis was so bright and beautiful in Scotland and Ireland. I don't know why I didn't know that as I have seen the "northern lights' but never like that. When we lived in Edmonton the skies used to light up in yellows, and all different shades of green, but my sister lived further north and sent me some of the most beautiful shots of them. I didn't realize that the aurora Borealis was seen down under either. Isn't it amazing even at my age you can learn something new every day if you are open to it.
> -------
> ...


Love the slippers, they are nice, no babies to make them for, yet :-( but in time. The lights are wonderful, God's art work, he really can work with color.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds interesting - have never heard of rose syrup - looked it up and would still need concentrated rose water to make it - don't know where to even start to look for that---is it the same rose water that was used as a body spray?


agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Still lovely, will miss seeing it rise and bloom, but next year hopefully it will flower again and you will share its glory. thank you I have loved watching its progress with you, lyn x
> ...


Even in its decrease it is still the most beautiful flower, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> will try and get it but she wouldn't give it to me last time I asked,she is tight with her recipes lol
> 
> dont know if this is the one she used or not but it looks simple enough
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Rhubarb-and-Beetroot-Chutney-With-Rose-Syrup


Thank you for the link I will have to try this out. I am the same way with some of my receipts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie When I taught my sweater class - the last time I got 3 people, but we had so much fun! and 3 original sweaters were finished. It isn't really the numbers its the interest.
> ...


Thanks pullover! - I am not really concerned as I know how fortunate I am. How are you doing? I am thinking about you all the time and am praying too. I know how miserable you can feel with the Chemo - but try to rest and look after yourself. I wish I could make you a cup of nice hot tea! I might suggest that you get an electric mattress cover which can be set to different heat amounts - it is a wonderful thing. I have one and I set it on medium for about l5 minutes and the bed is so warm.
I don't sleep with it one , unless I have a nap in the winter and then put it on very low . I hate the thought that you are cold
as that is one of the most uncomfortable parts of chemo treatment. I just realized my computer called you PULLOVER again. (grin) can't believe I didn't see it. oh well you will know who I am meaning or who my computer is meaning. It is 
hard to get used to this spell check. think I will turn it off.

Thinking about you - and I applaud you. take care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie is getting lots of people taking her class. A lot of friends from here are taking it too. this is such a great group.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157451-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

